# knitting tea party friday 3 february '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 3 February '17

24° is not very warm but oh my goodness - sunshine - two days in a row! I can handle that quite easily.

The one grey kitten - who I have been calling 'Dorian Kitty - has ensconced himself on the back of the couch where he is bathed in sunlight and warmth. He is stretched out full length. A full stomach - sunshine - what more does he need.

Snow White Kitty is somewhere - he gets bent out of shape if another cat is in the house or when I don't drop everything and smother him with pets - which I do - but there comes a time when I need to stop - which he doesn't understand. I have bifold doors on my closet - he has learned how to open them so he could be back by the water heater sound asleep.

Spaghetti Squash Pizza Pie

1/4th of recipe: 211 calories, 5.5g total fat (2.5g sat fat), 709mg sodium, 27g carbs, 6g fiber, 11.5g sugars, 14.5g protein

SmartPoints® value 3*
We still can't get over the fact that a massive hunk of this crave-worthy dish has just 211 calories...
Prep: 15 minutes 
Cook: 1 hour and 25 minutes
Cool: 10 minutes
MAKES 4 SERVINGS

Ingredients:

1 spaghetti squash (at least 4 1/2 lbs.)
1 cup chopped mushrooms
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped bell pepper
1 1/4 tsp. onion powder
1 1/4 tsp. garlic powder
2 cups canned crushed tomatoes
1 tsp. Italian seasoning
1 1/2 oz. (about 24 slices) turkey pepperoni, chopped
1/2 cup (about 4 large) egg whites or fat-free liquid egg substitute
1/2 cup shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
1/4 cup sliced black olives
1 tbsp. chopped basil

Directions:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Spray a large pie pan with nonstick spray.

1. Microwave squash for 6 minutes, or until soft enough to cut. Once cool enough to handle, halve lengthwise; scoop out and discard seeds. Fill a large baking pan with 1/2 inch water and place squash halves in the pan, cut sides down.

2. Bake until tender, about 40 minutes.

3. Meanwhile, bring a skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat.

4. Add mushrooms, onion, bell pepper, and 1/4 tsp. each onion powder and garlic powder. Cook and stir until veggies have slightly softened and lightly browned, about 4 minutes.

5. Remove squash from oven, but leave oven on. Use a fork to scrape out spaghetti squash strands. Place in a strainer to drain excess moisture. Thoroughly blot dry, removing as much moisture as possible.

6. Transfer 5 cups squash strands to a large bowl. (Reserve any extra squash for another time.)

7. Add remaining 1 tsp. each onion powder and garlic powder to the bowl. Add canned crushed tomatoes, Italian seasoning, pepperoni, egg whites/substitute, and cooked veggies. Mix thoroughly. Transfer mixture to the pie pan and smooth out the surface.

8. Bake until slightly firm, about 25 minutes.

9. Remove from oven and sprinkle with cheese, olives, and basil.

10. Bake until cheese has melted and lightly browned, about 10 minutes.

11. Let cool for 10 minutes before slicing.

http://www.hungry-girl.com/weekly-recipes/huge-portions-spaghetti-squash-pie-teriyaki-meatloaf-muffins

Spaghetti Squash Alternatives: Save time by cooking it in the microwave; save effort by making it in a slow cooker.

In a Slow Cooker (The Easiest and HG Favorite!) Cook Time: 2 1/2 hours

What makes it so easy? You don't even need to cut through the tough skin of a raw squash... Just put the squash in your slow cooker whole! Add 1/2 cup water, and cook on high for 2 1/2 hours, or until soft. Then you can easily slice the squash in half lengthwise and scoop out the seeds.

After your squash is cooked…

Once it's cool, just use a fork to scrape out the spaghetti-like strands. You'll be surprised how simple it is! The spaghetti squash strands will have a lot of excess moisture, though. So place them in a strainer to drain, and then thoroughly blot dry. The drier they are, the more pasta-like they'll taste!

http://www.hungry-girl.com/ask-hg-q-and-a/how-to-cook-spaghetti-squash

Latin Flan

By Jennifer Segal
Adapted from Cook's Illustrated
Total Time: 1 Hour 50 Minutes, plus an overnight chill in the refrigerator
Servings: 8-10

Ingredients

2/3 cup sugar (135 g sugar)
2 large eggs plus 5 yolks
1 (14-ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
1 (12-ounce) can evaporated milk
½ cup whole milk (half-and-half or 2% milk may be substituted but do not use skim milk)
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 tablespoon Bourbon (see note)
½ teaspoon salt

Instructions

NOTE: (This recipe should be made at least one day before serving.) Adjust a rack to the middle position and preheat the oven to 300°F.

1. Stir together the sugar and 1/4 cup water in a medium heavy saucepan until the sugar is completely moistened.

2. Bring to boil over medium-high heat and cook, without stirring, until the mixture begins to turn golden. Gently swirling the pan, continue to cook until sugar is a honey color.

3. Remove from the heat and swirl the pan until the sugar is reddish-amber and fragrant, 15 to 20 seconds. Carefully swirl in 2 tablespoons of warm tap water until incorporated - be careful as the mixture will bubble and steam. This whole process should take less than 10 minutes.

4. Pour the caramel into an 8½ x 4½-inch loaf pan; do not scrape out the saucepan. Set the loaf pan aside.

NOTE: To clean the hardened caramel from the saucepan, fill the pan with water and bring it to a boil.

5. Whisk the eggs and yolks in large bowl until combined.

6. Add the sweetened condensed milk, evaporated milk, whole milk, vanilla, Bourbon, and salt and whisk until incorporated.

7. Strain the mixture through a fine-mesh strainer into a large bowl to remove any bits of egg; then pour the strained custard into the loaf pan over the caramel.

8. Place the loaf pan in the center of a 9x13-inch baking or roasting pan (preferably with high sides) to make a water bath. Place the nested pans in the oven; then, using a tea kettle or pitcher, pour hot water around the loaf pan until it reaches about halfway up the sides of the loaf pan.

9. Bake for 75 - 90 minutes, until the custard is set around the edges but still a bit jiggly in the center.

NOTE: Don't worry that it seems undercooked. The custard will continue to cook as it cools, and the center will set completely.

10. Carefully remove the pans from the oven and leave the flan in the water bath for 1 hour to cool.

11. Remove the loaf pan from the water bath and wipe the pan dry. Cover tightly with plastic wrap and chill in the fridge overnight or up to 4 days.

To unmold the flan:

1. Carefully slide a sharp knife around the edges of the pan.

2. Invert a platter with a raised rim (to contain the liquid caramel) on top of the flan and turn the pan and platter over.

NOTE: If the flan doesn't release immediately, let it sit inverted for a minute and it should slide out.

3. When the flan is released, remove the loaf pan.

4. Using rubber spatula, scrape the residual caramel onto the platter. You won't be able to release all of the caramel - that's okay. Slice the flan and spoon the sauce over individual portions. (Leftover flan may be covered loosely with plastic wrap and refrigerated.)

Note: If you would like to omit the Bourbon, replace with an additional 2 teaspoons of vanilla extract.

Nutrition Information: Per serving (10 servings) - Serving size:1 slice - Calories 249 - Fat 7g - Saturated fat 4g - Carbohydrates 39g - Sugar 39g - Protein 7g - Sodium 22 mg - Cholesterol 6mg

http://www.onceuponachef.com/2016/12/latin-flan.html

Creamy Garlic Mushroom Chicken

Prep time: mins 
Cook time: 30 mins 
Total time: 35 mins 
Total Cost: $7.77 
Cost Per Serving: $1.94 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

8oz. mushrooms $1.99
4 cloves garlic $0.32
4 boneless, skinless chicken thighs $3.94
Salt and pepper to taste $0.05
1 Tbsp cooking oil $0.04
½ cup chicken broth* $0.07
1 cup half and half $0.85
¼ cup grated Parmesan $0.41
Parsley for garnish (optional) $0.10

Instructions

1. Wash and slice the mushrooms. Mince the garlic. Season both sides of the chicken thighs with salt and pepper.

2. Heat a large skillet over medium, then add a tablespoon of cooking oil. Swirl the oil to coat the bottom of the skillet. Add the chicken thighs to the skillet and cook until golden brown on each side and cooked through (about 5 minutes per side). Remove the chicken to a plate and cover with foil to keep warm.

3. Add the minced garlic to the skillet and sauté for one minute, or just until the garlic softens.

4. Add the mushrooms and sauté for about 5-7 minutes more, or until the mushrooms have wilted.

5. Add the chicken broth to the skillet and stir to dissolve all the browned bits off the bottom.

6. Add the half and half to the skillet and bring it up to a simmer. Turn the heat down to medium-low and simmer the liquid, stirring often, for about five minutes. Stir in the Parmesan until it has melted in.

7. Taste the sauce and season with salt and pepper if needed.

8. Add the chicken back to the skillet, drench with sauce, and heat over low until warmed through.

9. Top with fresh parsley for garnish, if desired.

Notes: *I use Better Than Bouillon to make my broth.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/01/creamy-garlic-mushroom-chicken/

Cornbread Muffins

By Jennifer Segal
Servings: 12 muffins

Ingredients

3/4 cup yellow cornmeal (104 grams yellow cornmeal)
1-1/4 cups all-purpose flour, spooned into measuring cup and leveled off (156 grams all-purpose flour, spooned into measuring cup and leveled-off)
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 cup sugar
1 teaspoon salt
2 large eggs
2 tablespoons honey
3/4 cup milk (preferably whole but low-fat works too) (178 ml milk (preferably whole but low-fat works too)
1 stick (1/2 cup) unsalted butter, melted and cooled (113 grams unsalted butter, melted and cooled)

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350°F degrees. Line a muffin pan with paper liners or spray with non-stick cooking spray. (I prefer to use non-stick cooking spray so the muffins get nice and crisp on the edges.)

2. In a large bowl, whisk together the cornmeal, flour, baking powder, sugar and salt.

3. In a separate bowl, break up the eggs with a whisk. Whisk in the honey and then the milk.

4. Add the milk mixture and melted butter to the dry ingredients. Stir until just blended.

NOTE: Do not overmix; it's okay if there are a few lumps.

5. Spoon the batter evenly into the prepared muffin pan, filling each cup almost full.

6. Bake for 17-20 minutes or until the tops are set and golden. Cool the muffins for a few minutes in the pan, then serve warm.

Note: Cornbread muffins taste best when served right out of the oven. To reheat leftovers, wrap muffins in aluminum foil and place in a preheated 350-degree oven until hot. Alternatively, heat muffins in the microwave at 50 percent power for 30-45 seconds, or until just hot; do not overheat or muffins will get tough.

Nutrition Information: Serving size:1 muffin - Calories 216 - Fat 9g - Saturated fat 5g - Carbohydrates 30g - Sugar 12g - Fiber 1g - Protein 4g - Sodium 305mg - Cholesterol 53mg

http://www.onceuponachef.com/2011/04/cornbread-muffins.html

CROCK POT MINESTRONE SOUP

INGREDIENTS:

1 (15 oz) can white beans, drained, rinsed (cannellini or navy)
32 oz container reduced sodium chicken broth (or vegetable broth for vegetarians)
2 tsp olive oil
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 cup diced carrots
1/2 cup diced celery
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 (28 oz) can petite diced tomatoes
Parmesan cheese rind (optional)
1 fresh rosemary sprig
2 bay leaves
2 tbsp chopped fresh basil
1/4 cup chopped fresh Italian parsley
1/2 tsp kosher salt and fresh black pepper
1 medium 8 oz zucchini, diced
2 cups chopped fresh (or frozen defrosted) spinach
2 cups cooked small pasta such as ditalini, al dente (or GF pasta)
extra parmesan cheese for garnish (optional)

DIRECTIONS:

Crock Pot Version:

1. Puree beans with 1 cup of the broth in a blender. Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add the carrots, celery, onion, garlic and saute until tender and fragrant, about 15 minutes.

2. Transfer to the crock pot along with the remaining broth, tomatoes, pureed beans, parmesan cheese rind, salt and pepper.

3. Add the rosemary, basil and parsley, cover and cook on low for 6 to 8 hours.

4. Forty minutes before the soup is done cooking, add zucchini and spinach. Cover and cook 30 more minutes.

5. Remove bay leaves, rosemary sprig, parmesan rind and season to taste with salt and black pepper.

6. Ladle 1-1/4 cups soup into 8 bowls with 1/4 cup pasta in each and top with extra parmesan cheese if desired.

Stove Top Directions:

1. Puree beans with 1 cup of the broth in a blender.

2. Heat oil in a large pot over medium-high heat. Add the carrots, celery, onion, garlic and saute until tender and fragrant, about 15 minutes.

2. Add the remaining broth, tomatoes, pureed beans, parmesan cheese rind, salt and pepper.

3. Add the rosemary, basil and parsley, cover and cook on low 40 minutes.

4, Add the zucchini and spinach, cover and simmer until the zucchini is tender, about 8 to 10 minutes.

5, Remove the bay leaves, rosemary sprig, parmesan rind and season to taste with salt and black pepper.

6. Ladle 1-1/4 cups soup into 8 bowls with 1/4 cup pasta in each and top with extra parmesan cheese if desired.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Yield: 8 servings, Serving Size: 1 1/2 cups - Amount Per Serving: 
Smart Points: 4 - Points +: 4 - Calories: 190 - Total Fat: 3g - Saturated Fat: g - Cholesterol: 0mg - Sodium: 483mg - Carbohydrates: 32g - Fiber: 8g - Sugar: 4g - Protein: 9g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/crock-pot-minestrone-soup/#bZlgR4KDobEpEvOX.99

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A note:- the following is the work of Kate and Margaret, I am just posting the summary so Kate can get an early night, Julie. (Lurker 2)

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.cm /t-446701-1.html

*Sorlenna's* Bub is having his shoulder surgery February 23rd.

*Sugarsugar's* DD is pregnant again so Serena will have a baby sister next April/May. She is not sick like she was last time which is great news.

*Nursenikkirnbsn's* DH has sinusitis and bronchitis. Sh his waiting for approval so she can be booked for shoulder surgery.

*Oneapril's* DD has been approved to adopt her Foster daughter- will be official in March. After a very disruptive start to her life over a number of years this will bring great stability to the girls life.

*Kate* is spending her time visiting hospitals. Her aunt is riddled with cancer and at 86 it seems the best thing is that she goes soon and can get good pain relief. In another hospital 2 hours away from their aunt her brother is fighting an infection which needs to be cleared up so they can remove the infected toe. He has Type 1 diabetes and a heart condition and has already lost one toe from this foot.

*Swedenme's* DH's chest has cleared- but now his BP is dropping. And DS3 has another infection- being checked as his medication can decrease immunity.

*Budasha's* SIL's BIL (who is being very ornery as we heard a few weeks ago) has now been diagnosed with leukaemia and only has a short while left to live. Unlikely to see the new grandchild that he learnt is on the way (found out same day he got the diagnosis).

The toughness of needing to put pets out of their misery is continuing for *Pammie* and her family with DD needing to put down hers Monday. And Pam doesn't think she has long before needing to do the same to another of hers. And at Sam's place miracle Kitty was killed on the road and Gary's dog was found to have cancer and so needed to be out down as well. *flyty1n's* Molly 's diabetes has returned-so is receiving insulin again.

{b]Pacer[/b] feels as though her increased thyroid dose might be starting to take effect as she is getting her energy back.

*Bonnie's* son passed his exam so has only one to go before he can take on more responsible roles at work (along with the corresponding increases in pay).

*Kathleendoris* and her DH have both been unwell- including missing a planned (and paid for) trip to London. Both still feeling really drained.

*Poledra's* niece Cassie has arrived to stay with Christopher. That day they needed to take her to the doctor and get new scripts for her so looks like she could be very needy.

*Designer* dropped in -she is feeling better than she has for a long time. Unfortunately knitting and crocheting has got much slower due to arthritis in her hands.

*jheiens* had vomiting and diarrhoea so actually took a day of working at Elm. Starting to feel better. She has also taken on the role of Librarian.

PHOTOS
5 - *Pacer* - Matthew's latest drawing/Coffee shop wrap
6 - *Gagesmom* - Monster longies
11 - *Pacer * - Little Noah
11 - *Oneapril* - Cowl with pom-poms
13 - *Swedenme* - Mishka
20 - *Bonnie* - Stashbuster helix hat
31 - *Rookie* - DGKs birthday tea
34 - *Gagesmom* - Monster longies
39 - *Rookie* - Tired out DGDs
45 - *Gagesmom* - Messy bun hat
46 - *Pacer* - Matthew's completed squirrels drawing
58 - *Swedenme* - Puppy set
59 - *Cashmeregma* - Ice sculptures
61 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce
62 - *Flyty1n* - Molly D
63 - *Kate * - Birthday card for Agnes
72 - *Flyty1n * - Completed hat
80 - *Nursenikki * - Warning on plastic box
81 - *Nursenikki* - Stash in boxes
85 - *Pacer* - Potato casserole / sausages
98 - *Gwen* - DH, Gracie and Mario
100 - *Fan* - Apology card
100 - *Lurker* - Queen Charlotte Sound

RECIPES
30 - *Bonnie* - Philly Fritatta
36 - *Sam* - Homemade pumpkin bacon dog treats
85 - *Pacer* - Potato casserole (link)
109 - *Gwen* - Bar cookies

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...

*1 , 16, 30, 41, 65, 79 and 100 *

CRAFTS
2 - *Sam* - Peek-a-boo button wrap (link)
6 - *Pacer* - Owl shawl pin (link)
11 - *Bonnie* - Stashbuster helix hats (link)
13 - *Tami* - How to make dryer balls
15 - *Gwen * - Premier yarns.com sale
16 - *Darowil* - Knitted hobby horse (link)
19 - *Flyty1n* - Knitted knockers (link)
27 - *Gwen* - Yarn sale (link)
38 - *Nursenikki* - Poncho with sleeves and hood (link)
55 - *Gwen* - Christening gown (link)
61 - *Gwen* - K & C patterns e-book (link)
96 - *Gwen* - Bowl made from buttons (link)
97 - *Bonnie* - Felting with gin-red workshop (link)
103 - *Bonnie* - Grün ist die Hoffnung socks (link)
111 - *Gwen* - Sochi shawl (link)
113 - *Bonnie* - Knitting hacks (link)

OTHERS
6 - *Sam* - Carol Burnett show (link) 
23 - *Sugarsugar* - Preschools in Australia (link)
31 - *Lurker * - Funny oxymorons
52 - *Sam* - Fantastic world photographs (link)
69 - *Sam* - Best children's sports park (link)
89 - *Sam* - Grill/baking liners (link)
108 - *Darowil* - "Political" post! (Funny)
112 - *Lurker* - Funnies


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that doesn't seem like many recipes - they must have been extra long - i just barely stayed under the total character count. sorry - hope you can find at least one you like. i will be posting every day just in case you couldn't fine anything today. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Creamy Garlic Chicken sounds delicious, Sam!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sam- I am jealous of grey kitty, would love to be basking in the sunshine napping, but alas, I get to work tonight...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam and Julie, thank you for a new week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just popping in to mark my spot 
Youngest son very generously shared his virus with me , so I look and feel like I've been dragged through a bush and trampled on by a herd of elephants even my fingers ache , on a good note I feel better than I did yesterday 
All the nasty viruses here made the news as people are being told to stay at home and not turn up at A&E , making the waiting time for people with injuries to see a doctor longer


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I think I'm on page 1 but will mark my spot and go back to the beginning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just popping in to mark my spot
> Youngest son very generously shared his virus with me , so I look and feel like I've been dragged through a bush and trampled on by a herd of elephants even my fingers ache , on a good note I feel better than I did yesterday
> All the nasty viruses here made the news as people are being told to stay at home and not turn up at A&E , making the waiting time for people with injuries to see a doctor longer


That is the sort of generosity not needed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, If I had kitties, they would sure be getting cuddles. Some tasty recipes too. I really like spaghetti squash so will have to try some of those recipes.

Ladies, thank you for the summaries. Helpful as always.

Sonja, sorry that your son shared his virus with you. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam & summary ladies, thanks for starting is off for another week- they sure seem to fly by.

Sonja, hope you are better soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well for once your DS did NOT need to be so generous with his sharing! Glad you are beginning to feel a bit better and prayers that it will clear up quickly.



Swedenme said:


> Just popping in to mark my spot
> Youngest son very generously shared his virus with me , so I look and feel like I've been dragged through a bush and trampled on by a herd of elephants even my fingers ache , on a good note I feel better than I did yesterday
> All the nasty viruses here made the news as people are being told to stay at home and not turn up at A&E , making the waiting time for people with injuries to see a doctor longer


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes Sam and Julie and Kate thanks for the summaries. 

I swear Alice is soooooo sneaky! Got a box in the mail of 4 skeins of yarn I'd been waiting for and I simply walked across the room...still in the same room and WHAM...that stinker grabbed 2 skeins! Dropped one on the sofa but the other she made it out the doggie door and before I could get to her she had it across the yard yet again. I'm thinking of tieing about 50 skeins around her neck, chest and legs and just let her struggle to get out of them! I swear I wasn't 8 feet away from her getting a book off the shelf! I also found a missing bedroom slipper out there which I just tossed into the trash too along with the yarn. Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. Marking my spot and will need to go back and read recipes and summary. See you all later.????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam and Julie and Kate thanks for the summaries.
> 
> I swear Alice is soooooo sneaky! Got a box in the mail of 4 skeins of yarn I'd been waiting for and I simply walked across the room...still in the same room and WHAM...that stinker grabbed 2 skeins! Dropped one on the sofa but the other she made it out the doggie door and before I could get to her she had it across the yard yet again. I'm thinking of tieing about 50 skeins around her neck, chest and legs and just let her struggle to get out of them! I swear I wasn't 8 feet away from her getting a book off the shelf! I also found a missing bedroom slipper out there which I just tossed into the trash too along with the yarn. Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


Maybe you should get her a skein of yarn all to herself. :sm09: Also give her an old slipper. That's what I did with Candy. She eventually tore it to bits.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Rookie....any definite date on the KAP yet? I know I'm pestering but DD just got accepted to Oxford and another university in Liverpool (don't know which she will accept) and I need to make some plans. Yea Hannah! She is going to go talk to her counselor too about postponing graduating because she says she really wants to do the New Zealand/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii study abroad and if postponing she could most likely get that one too for not this May but May 2018 (I think that is correct). Oh to be young and so ambitious....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that doesn't seem like many recipes - they must have been extra long - i just barely stayed under the total character count. sorry - hope you can find at least one you like. i will be posting every day just in case you couldn't fine anything today. --- sam


Several sound good! Thanks for the opening, and thanks, ladies, for the summary.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam and Julie and Kate thanks for the summaries.
> 
> I swear Alice is soooooo sneaky! Got a box in the mail of 4 skeins of yarn I'd been waiting for and I simply walked across the room...still in the same room and WHAM...that stinker grabbed 2 skeins! Dropped one on the sofa but the other she made it out the doggie door and before I could get to her she had it across the yard yet again. I'm thinking of tieing about 50 skeins around her neck, chest and legs and just let her struggle to get out of them! I swear I wasn't 8 feet away from her getting a book off the shelf! I also found a missing bedroom slipper out there which I just tossed into the trash too along with the yarn. Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


Her and Lucy must be cut from the same cloth. She is constantly getting into things, and has her eyes fixed on my yarn whenever it is in sight. She will grab just about anything, that she is not supposed to get into, she can't be left alone for a moment. Tissues, socks, shoes, papers.... you name it, it is not safe. And I won't even get started on the issues with her and the litter box.....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just popping in to mark my spot
> Youngest son very generously shared his virus with me , so I look and feel like I've been dragged through a bush and trampled on by a herd of elephants even my fingers ache , on a good note I feel better than I did yesterday
> All the nasty viruses here made the news as people are being told to stay at home and not turn up at A&E , making the waiting time for people with injuries to see a doctor longer


Well, that's quite a visual! :sm06: I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Maybe you should get her a skein of yarn all to herself. :sm09: Also give her an old slipper. That's what I did with Candy. She eventually tore it to bits.


Glad for the recipes. Thank you Sam, Kate and Margaret and Julie for the updates and start of a new week. I have downloaded and printed the minestrone soup. We are getting another bit of rain/snow weather. Not upset as it is clearing out our bad air inversion.
When Molly was little, she was enamored with the toilet bowl cleaning brush and would drag it down the hall and into the living room. Very annoying, esp. when company was present. So, I put my brush up high on top of the cabinet and got her a new, clean one for all her own. She loved it, chewed it up and dragged it around with joy. I am thinking you need to make a special skein for your furbaby, maybe just a ball tied in knots for her to play with. Perhaps that would suffice for her needs. Worth a try. I await an update on your decision.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Her and Lucy must be cut from the same cloth. She is constantly getting into things, and has her eyes fixed on my yarn whenever it is in sight. She will grab just about anything, that she is not supposed to get into, she can't be left alone for a moment. Tissues, socks, shoes, papers.... you name it, it is not safe. And I won't even get started on the issues with her and the litter box.....


Mine won't bother yarn unless it's alpaca! He just loves that and wants to wallow in it! I understand why he loves it, but it's all mine. LOL


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sonja, sorry you got the bug. Hope you feel better.
Gwen congrats to your daughter.
I need to start my knitting and crocheting I usually do to put in a box so it is there in December to donate. I found sitting at work I could get a hat done pretty fast if I had a good patient. 
Good thoughts on the dream, I did get a new coat for this winter. Dumb dream. It's a short one but it is so clear.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so sorry you have nasty bug. Hope you feel better soon.
Gwen, you must be over the moon proud of Hannah. What an honor!
Bless my GP, when I told her how bad microscopic colitis was she called my Gastro guy and she Rx'ed me Budesonide. I have appt to see him 2/15. I hate being on steroid but I know it works and really know I was getting dangerously depressed and I am not a depressive person. But I had thoughts of this is not life as I want to live it. Will start med tonight and should feel better by Sunday.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Creamy Garlic Chicken sounds delicious, Sam!


It does, but am wondering if I can skip the mushrooms as I cannot eat them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Rookie....any definite date on the KAP yet? I know I'm pestering but DD just got accepted to Oxford and another university in Liverpool (don't know which she will accept) and I need to make some plans. Yea Hannah! She is going to go talk to her counselor too about postponing graduating because she says she really wants to do the New Zealand/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii study abroad and if postponing she could most likely get that one too for not this May but May 2018 (I think that is correct). Oh to be young and so ambitious....


congrats to Hannah.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam and Julie and Kate thanks for the summaries.
> 
> I swear Alice is soooooo sneaky! Got a box in the mail of 4 skeins of yarn I'd been waiting for and I simply walked across the room...still in the same room and WHAM...that stinker grabbed 2 skeins! Dropped one on the sofa but the other she made it out the doggie door and before I could get to her she had it across the yard yet again. I'm thinking of tieing about 50 skeins around her neck, chest and legs and just let her struggle to get out of them! I swear I wasn't 8 feet away from her getting a book off the shelf! I also found a missing bedroom slipper out there which I just tossed into the trash too along with the yarn. Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


 :sm23: Oh dear, sounds like Alice may need to learn the fear of certain sounds to stop her in her tracks when she does something like this. I hope it was not too expensive a yarn.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Her and Lucy must be cut from the same cloth. She is constantly getting into things, and has her eyes fixed on my yarn whenever it is in sight. She will grab just about anything, that she is not supposed to get into, she can't be left alone for a moment. Tissues, socks, shoes, papers.... you name it, it is not safe. And I won't even get started on the issues with her and the litter box.....


Might I make a suggestion for these mischievous members of the family. My girl was taught, by the breeder to cease and desist at the rather loud sound of a slightly loose rolled paper hitting a hard object such as edge of counter, window frame or door frame. This stops her in her tracks and she understands I am not happy with what she is doing. The paper is then pointed to her bed for a time out, usually until I calm down myself. Please note, never hit the animal with the paper, only hard item. It is the sudden loud noise that is the attention getter. I have even popped the rolled paper into back waist of pants while preparing meat for dinner and she stays out from underfoot.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, gosh 24C is perfect here but as the northern hemisphere freezes, us downunders are melting in various heat waves. Brisbane's temps are around mid 30sC but high humidity with it, usually 80%+ which can get deadly. Making sure I see the ladies I have begun to know every couple of days at most.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Ttyal


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the new tea party. Delicious recipes , knitting, crochet and friends, what a lovely place this is.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

busyworkerbee said:


> Might I make a suggestion for these mischievous members of the family. My girl was taught, by the breeder to cease and desist at the rather loud sound of a slightly loose rolled paper hitting a hard object such as edge of counter, window frame or door frame. This stops her in her tracks and she understands I am not happy with what she is doing. The paper is then pointed to her bed for a time out, usually until I calm down myself. Please note, never hit the animal with the paper, only hard item. It is the sudden loud noise that is the attention getter. I have even popped the rolled paper into back waist of pants while preparing meat for dinner and she stays out from underfoot.


If I see her doing something, she will stop. I have a can of stuff from the pet store, called stop that, or something like that. Mainly, it just makes a really loud blast of air. I have only used it two or three times, scared the heck out of her, and usually only have to show her the can and she will back off. It's just when I'm not around or turn my back. I even made a lanyard to hang it around my neck so I can carry it around with me.

http://www.petsmart.com/dog/supplies-and-training/training-and-behavior/deterrent/sentry-good-behavior-stop-that-lavender-chamomile-noise-and-pheromone-pet-spray-13317.html?cgid=100129


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam and Julie and Kate thanks for the summaries.
> 
> I swear Alice is soooooo sneaky! Got a box in the mail of 4 skeins of yarn I'd been waiting for and I simply walked across the room...still in the same room and WHAM...that stinker grabbed 2 skeins! Dropped one on the sofa but the other she made it out the doggie door and before I could get to her she had it across the yard yet again. I'm thinking of tieing about 50 skeins around her neck, chest and legs and just let her struggle to get out of them! I swear I wasn't 8 feet away from her getting a book off the shelf! I also found a missing bedroom slipper out there which I just tossed into the trash too along with the yarn. Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


How very exasperating - (don't forget Margaret!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Rookie....any definite date on the KAP yet? I know I'm pestering but DD just got accepted to Oxford and another university in Liverpool (don't know which she will accept) and I need to make some plans. Yea Hannah! She is going to go talk to her counselor too about postponing graduating because she says she really wants to do the New Zealand/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii study abroad and if postponing she could most likely get that one too for not this May but May 2018 (I think that is correct). Oh to be young and so ambitious....


And she would be so welcome! Please congratulate her- Oxford is brilliant to have on your CV.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> It does, but am wondering if I can skip the mushrooms as I cannot eat them.


don't see why not!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just for the record, I am *NOT* becoming the Librarian of our our library. It was a lovely dream of mine to get my Master's in Library Science but that fell by the wayside a couple of decades ago. My new position is strictly volunteer and means that I will be responsible for directing the local support group called The Friends of the Public Library here in our community. This organization is nation-wide and we are one of a group of many throughout Ohio. We only meet six times a year and are responsible for various guest speakers/programs, recognizing the library staff during the Christmas season, and promoting National Library Week in April to promote our wonderful facility and staff here, locally, among several other service opportunities helping to promote our local facility.

Our library is the local social spot in our community. We have a number of churches of various denominations, the local school sites K-12, a couple of bars, one small family grocery store, and the volunteer Fire Department/EMT station. Our township was established in 1804; and I even got to serve on the bi-centennial committee for 2 years while we were organizing the year-long celebration of that anniversary.

FYI, I did to work today and have felt fine. Apparently I slept all night without waking up until the alarm went off at 6:30 this morning. Haven't managed that in quite some time. Thanks for your prayers and concern.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

jheiens said:


> Just for the record, I am *NOT* becoming the Librarian of our our library. It was a lovely dream of mine to get my Master's in Library Science but that fell by the wayside a couple of decades ago. My new position is strictly volunteer and means that I will be responsible for directing the local support group called The Friends of the Public Library here in our community. This organization is nation-wide and we are one of a group of many throughout Ohio. We only meet six times a year and are responsible for various guest speakers/programs, recognizing the library staff during the Christmas season, and promoting National Library Week in April to promote our wonderful facility and staff here, locally, among several other service opportunities helping to promote our local facility.
> 
> Our library is the local social spot in our community. We have a number of churches of various denominations, the local school sites K-12, a couple of bars, one small family grocery store, and the volunteer Fire Department/EMT station. Our township was established in 1804; and I even got to serve on the bi-centennial committee for 2 years while we were organizing the year-long celebration of that anniversary.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is worth a try and goodness knows I've plenty of yarn and can spare some to make it! I'll give it a try tomorrow! It's not like she doesn't have plenty of toys but perhaps it is the texture that appeals to her. We shall see!



flyty1n said:


> Glad for the recipes. Thank you Sam, Kate and Margaret and Julie for the updates and start of a new week. I have downloaded and printed the minestrone soup. We are getting another bit of rain/snow weather. Not upset as it is clearing out our bad air inversion.
> When Molly was little, she was enamored with the toilet bowl cleaning brush and would drag it down the hall and into the living room. Very annoying, esp. when company was present. So, I put my brush up high on top of the cabinet and got her a new, clean one for all her own. She loved it, chewed it up and dragged it around with joy. I am thinking you need to make a special skein for your furbaby, maybe just a ball tied in knots for her to play with. Perhaps that would suffice for her needs. Worth a try. I await an update on your decision.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so glad you got a prescription and have started taking it. Hopefully it will do the trick and do it quickly!

Thank you for the congratulations about DD; yes I am very proud of her. I will say with all the changes being initiated by the new government administration I'm probably more anxious than the last time about her going abroad but just have to trust God for her protection and trust her good common sense. Hannah is overall very responsible and makes good decisions. I'm just a worry wart when it comes to her; what mom isn't, right?



sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, so sorry you have nasty bug. Hope you feel better soon.
> Gwen, you must be over the moon proud of Hannah. What an honor!
> Bless my GP, when I told her how bad microscopic colitis was she called my Gastro guy and she Rx'ed me Budesonide. I have appt to see him 2/15. I hate being on steroid but I know it works and really know I was getting dangerously depressed and I am not a depressive person. But I had thoughts of this is not life as I want to live it. Will start med tonight and should feel better by Sunday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a audible dog training aid but if it isn't in my hand at the moment or I don't see her sneaky butt doing something it doesn't do me any good. Guess I'm going to have to train myself to not leave any yarn any time any where she could possibly get to.


busyworkerbee said:


> :sm23: Oh dear, sounds like Alice may need to learn the fear of certain sounds to stop her in her tracks when she does something like this. I hope it was not too expensive a yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh goodness, I didn't realize I had left Margaret out! Sorry Margaret!!! Thank you for your hard work on the summary also! You are greatly appreciated too!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> How very exasperating - (don't forget Margaret!)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Yay! Page 3! Prayers for all who are ill, and or have family and pets who are ill. Enjoyed the funnies. 

We are still enjoying our trip. We are still in the Yuma area. Hoping to get up closer to maybe see Sorlenna. And maybe Sandi. We went back down to Algadones Mexico Tuesday. It started out a great day, but soon after we arrived I started with the right hand shaking again. It lasted the whole time we were there. We couldn't just come back, as we didn't drive. Our friend was having dental work done and he drove. I was exhausted by the time we got back. I will be checking with my dr when I get home. I had also had to use my inhaler. I've been tire since, and did not go down with the guys today when they went back to finish Jims dental work. Lots better today. 

I'm in on the hugs from last week!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Checking in. I had a busy day, and am way behind on last week's Tea Party. I'm going to go back and catch up, then back to this week's!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Rookie....any definite date on the KAP yet? I know I'm pestering but DD just got accepted to Oxford and another university in Liverpool (don't know which she will accept) and I need to make some plans. Yea Hannah! She is going to go talk to her counselor too about postponing graduating because she says she really wants to do the New Zealand/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii study abroad and if postponing she could most likely get that one too for not this May but May 2018 (I think that is correct). Oh to be young and so ambitious....


Great for Hannah!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad for the recipes. Thank you Sam, Kate and Margaret and Julie for the updates and start of a new week. I have downloaded and printed the minestrone soup. We are getting another bit of rain/snow weather. Not upset as it is clearing out our bad air inversion.
> When Molly was little, she was enamored with the toilet bowl cleaning brush and would drag it down the hall and into the living room. Very annoying, esp. when company was present. So, I put my brush up high on top of the cabinet and got her a new, clean one for all her own. She loved it, chewed it up and dragged it around with joy. I am thinking you need to make a special skein for your furbaby, maybe just a ball tied in knots for her to play with. Perhaps that would suffice for her needs. Worth a try. I await an update on your decision.


Must have been funny watching Molly with the brush. I caught Candy with an SOS pad the other day. The sofa was blue :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, so sorry you have nasty bug. Hope you feel better soon.
> Gwen, you must be over the moon proud of Hannah. What an honor!
> Bless my GP, when I told her how bad microscopic colitis was she called my Gastro guy and she Rx'ed me Budesonide. I have appt to see him 2/15. I hate being on steroid but I know it works and really know I was getting dangerously depressed and I am not a depressive person. But I had thoughts of this is not life as I want to live it. Will start med tonight and should feel better by Sunday.


I hope the med works for you and you feel better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> If I see her doing something, she will stop. I have a can of stuff from the pet store, called stop that, or something like that. Mainly, it just makes a really loud blast of air. I have only used it two or three times, scared the heck out of her, and usually only have to show her the can and she will back off. It's just when I'm not around or turn my back. I even made a lanyard to hang it around my neck so I can carry it around with me.
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/dog/supplies-and-training/training-and-behavior/deterrent/sentry-good-behavior-stop-that-lavender-chamomile-noise-and-pheromone-pet-spray-13317.html?cgid=100129


I found it funny that it said "keep away from children and pets". I'm going to check into this because Candy has a tendency to bark at everyone at the door and then jump up on them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi you all! Thank you Sam and ladies for the start of a new week and summary, I'm pooped, I am going to head to bed in just a bit. 
Got the shopping all done today, seemed to take forever, tomorrow Marla has her MRI so it will be another day out and about.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that doesn't seem like many recipes - they must have been extra long - i just barely stayed under the total character count. sorry - hope you can find at least one you like. i will be posting every day just in case you couldn't fine anything today. --- sam


The Latin Flan looks good, I'll have to peruse the others at length later when I'm more coherent.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just popping in to mark my spot
> Youngest son very generously shared his virus with me , so I look and feel like I've been dragged through a bush and trampled on by a herd of elephants even my fingers ache , on a good note I feel better than I did yesterday
> All the nasty viruses here made the news as people are being told to stay at home and not turn up at A&E , making the waiting time for people with injuries to see a doctor longer


Oh no, he really didn't have to share, I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam and Julie and Kate thanks for the summaries.
> 
> I swear Alice is soooooo sneaky! Got a box in the mail of 4 skeins of yarn I'd been waiting for and I simply walked across the room...still in the same room and WHAM...that stinker grabbed 2 skeins! Dropped one on the sofa but the other she made it out the doggie door and before I could get to her she had it across the yard yet again. I'm thinking of tieing about 50 skeins around her neck, chest and legs and just let her struggle to get out of them! I swear I wasn't 8 feet away from her getting a book off the shelf! I also found a missing bedroom slipper out there which I just tossed into the trash too along with the yarn. Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


Oh dear, I wonder if you could take the skein you just threw in the trash and spray it with bitter apple or lime and leave it lying around for her to grab, maybe that would break her of the habit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Rookie....any definite date on the KAP yet? I know I'm pestering but DD just got accepted to Oxford and another university in Liverpool (don't know which she will accept) and I need to make some plans. Yea Hannah! She is going to go talk to her counselor too about postponing graduating because she says she really wants to do the New Zealand/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii study abroad and if postponing she could most likely get that one too for not this May but May 2018 (I think that is correct). Oh to be young and so ambitious....


Ooh! Congratulations to Hannah!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, so sorry you have nasty bug. Hope you feel better soon.
> Gwen, you must be over the moon proud of Hannah. What an honor!
> Bless my GP, when I told her how bad microscopic colitis was she called my Gastro guy and she Rx'ed me Budesonide. I have appt to see him 2/15. I hate being on steroid but I know it works and really know I was getting dangerously depressed and I am not a depressive person. But I had thoughts of this is not life as I want to live it. Will start med tonight and should feel better by Sunday.


That's good, I hope that they kick in quickly and you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just for the record, I am *NOT* becoming the Librarian of our our library. It was a lovely dream of mine to get my Master's in Library Science but that fell by the wayside a couple of decades ago. My new position is strictly volunteer and means that I will be responsible for directing the local support group called The Friends of the Public Library here in our community. This organization is nation-wide and we are one of a group of many throughout Ohio. We only meet six times a year and are responsible for various guest speakers/programs, recognizing the library staff during the Christmas season, and promoting National Library Week in April to promote our wonderful facility and staff here, locally, among several other service opportunities helping to promote our local facility.
> 
> Our library is the local social spot in our community. We have a number of churches of various denominations, the local school sites K-12, a couple of bars, one small family grocery store, and the volunteer Fire Department/EMT station. Our township was established in 1804; and I even got to serve on the bi-centennial committee for 2 years while we were organizing the year-long celebration of that anniversary.
> 
> ...


Glad that you are feeling better, you obviously needed the sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a audible dog training aid but if it isn't in my hand at the moment or I don't see her sneaky butt doing something it doesn't do me any good. Guess I'm going to have to train myself to not leave any yarn any time any where she could possibly get to.


You could put a small plastic tote with locking lid by your chair and just slip your knitting/yarn in that when you go to get up, it takes a bit of self training, but I've had to train myself not to leave yarn out because Grey used to be off with it. He seems to mostly leave things alone now, most of the time but every now and then he drags a ball of yarn out from who knows where, but I try to not take chances just in case.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yay! Page 3! Prayers for all who are ill, and or have family and pets who are ill. Enjoyed the funnies.
> 
> We are still enjoying our trip. We are still in the Yuma area. Hoping to get up closer to maybe see Sorlenna. And maybe Sandi. We went back down to Algadones Mexico Tuesday. It started out a great day, but soon after we arrived I started with the right hand shaking again. It lasted the whole time we were there. We couldn't just come back, as we didn't drive. Our friend was having dental work done and he drove. I was exhausted by the time we got back. I will be checking with my dr when I get home. I had also had to use my inhaler. I've been tire since, and did not go down with the guys today when they went back to finish Jims dental work. Lots better today.
> 
> I'm in on the hugs from last week!


I hope that you find out what's causing it or something to stop it from happening, glad though that you are feeling better today. 
Keep enjoying your trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night! See you all later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night! See you all later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad for the recipes. Thank you Sam, Kate and Margaret and Julie for the updates and start of a new week. I have downloaded and printed the minestrone soup. We are getting another bit of rain/snow weather. Not upset as it is clearing out our bad air inversion.
> When Molly was little, she was enamored with the toilet bowl cleaning brush and would drag it down the hall and into the living room. Very annoying, esp. when company was present. So, I put my brush up high on top of the cabinet and got her a new, clean one for all her own. She loved it, chewed it up and dragged it around with joy. I am thinking you need to make a special skein for your furbaby, maybe just a ball tied in knots for her to play with. Perhaps that would suffice for her needs. Worth a try. I await an update on your decision.


????Our old dog used to be terrible for dragging dead things up to my doorstep ????Especially if we were getting company


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sonja, I hope you feel better soon!

Gwen, congratulations to Hannah! I know you are proud.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, congratulations to Hannah. I think Kaye's idea if spraying some yarn with bitter apple is a good idea, that might get the message across

Desert Joy, hope the new meds get you feeling better soon

Tami, hope the shaking isn't anything serious. I'm glad you're enjoying your trip

I got my house cleaned today & made buns & cinnamon buns. Tomorrow is a quilting day & I'm to bring buns as my contribution for lunch


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joy, I am so glad you are feeling better. Take care of yourself. That probably needs to be a priority!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

About to go to bed! Good night, everyone!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just popping in to mark my spot
> Youngest son very generously shared his virus with me , so I look and feel like I've been dragged through a bush and trampled on by a herd of elephants even my fingers ache , on a good note I feel better than I did yesterday
> All the nasty viruses here made the news as people are being told to stay at home and not turn up at A&E , making the waiting time for people with injuries to see a doctor longer


generous of him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Rookie....any definite date on the KAP yet? I know I'm pestering but DD just got accepted to Oxford and another university in Liverpool (don't know which she will accept) and I need to make some plans. Yea Hannah! She is going to go talk to her counselor too about postponing graduating because she says she really wants to do the New Zealand/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii study abroad and if postponing she could most likely get that one too for not this May but May 2018 (I think that is correct). Oh to be young and so ambitious....


Congratulations to Hannah.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well the Guild had a trading table today. 
The worth of getting my stash into Ravelry was shown. I added a yarn the other day, a reasonable amount left from something else but enough to really do anything with. Well someone had a few balls of it for sale today. Pulled up my stash and it was the same dyelot! So of course I got it. And then 4 lots of sock yarn- just becuase. Well one was blue and I've decided I need some blue socks.
And there was a pile of Jean Greenhowe patterns at 3 for $1. So I grabbed 8 (plus one other pattern book). Two priced one $7 the other $18.
And a set of sock blockers. So many are given away or try to sell them that blocking each pair as I do it would seem to make sense as they do look better. 
So 4th February and I will already have trouble using more than I add in February.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Rookie....any definite date on the KAP yet? I know I'm pestering but DD just got accepted to Oxford and another university in Liverpool (don't know which she will accept) and I need to make some plans. Yea Hannah! She is going to go talk to her counselor too about postponing graduating because she says she really wants to do the New Zealand/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii study abroad and if postponing she could most likely get that one too for not this May but May 2018 (I think that is correct). Oh to be young and so ambitious....


Well done Hannah!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

8.40 here on Saturday morning. Just sitting here with a cup of coffee in my hand, trying to work out what I need to do this morning. The 3 youngest grandsons will be here about 2.00, so I need to put away anything vulnerable to damage! The little one will be 3 tomorrow. It seems like no time at all since I was telling you all that he had just been born!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning all! Sonja, Tami, Joy and anyone else feeling under the weather, I hope you all make a speedy recovery. Thanks to Sam for the start, Margaret for the summary and Julie for posting for me - it let me get an early night as I was really tired last night. I had gone to visit my DB in hospital yesterday afternoon, intending to stay for an hour, but while I was there he was told that as he had at last finished with the iv antibiotics he could go home for the weekend "if he wanted?".....!! So of course I volunteered to run him home, but then we had to wait for his prescription to come up from the hospital pharmacy and (as seems to always be the case) it took 3hours for that to happen. By this time it was dark and pouring with rain so it was a horrible journey - all the time trying to pretend that I was fine...not terrified! Hadn't realised just how much you get out of the way of driving at night, and the rain didn't improve things! Thankfully too my DB has a good sense of direction (mine is awful!) so he could keep me right as to where we were going or dear knows we might have been driving yet! I was so pleased to eventually get home (around 7pm when I had intended to be back by 4) and it was great to be able to hand everything over to Julie! I'm going to have a quiet day today as DH is away to Edinburgh to watch the rugby (6 Nations tournament starts today) and I only have to do a quick tidy for the girls coming on Monday then I can work on finishing a cardigan for Caitlin - not sure if I like it as it's an off-white colour with spots of colour through it and to me it looks dirty! However, it'll do for round the house. I'll stop now having written a book and get myself some breakfast - I'm missing my morning crossword as the newspaper hasn't arrived yet, don't know what's made him so late this morning. TTYL ......Just wrote that and the paper boy arrived!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> that doesn't seem like many recipes - they must have been extra long - i just barely stayed under the total character count. sorry - hope you can find at least one you like. i will be posting every day just in case you couldn't fine anything today. --- sam


 :sm24: Thanks Sam and ladies for this weeks start off. We had a pretty hot day here today 35C here but we did get cool change around 4ish and its nice and cool now this evening. DD came over today for a few hours and we sorted the smallest baby clothes and have washed them and she has put aside what to go to hospital with her. It will be interesting to see how long they have her in hospital for this time. She still hasnt voiced her concerns with BF as yet. So things are still the same. We also did a declutter of stuff she left here in boxes etc so that has been nicely reduced. Yay.

Serena spent the day with the "other" GM today, so that worked out well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just popping in to mark my spot
> Youngest son very generously shared his virus with me , so I look and feel like I've been dragged through a bush and trampled on by a herd of elephants even my fingers ache , on a good note I feel better than I did yesterday
> All the nasty viruses here made the news as people are being told to stay at home and not turn up at A&E , making the waiting time for people with injuries to see a doctor longer


Oh no, sorry to hear you arent well. I hope it doesnt last long. :sm13:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Sonja, Tami, Joy and anyone else feeling under the weather, I hope you all make a speedy recovery. Thanks to Sam for the start, Margaret for the summary and Julie for posting for me - it let me get an early night as I was really tired last night. I had gone to visit my DB in hospital yesterday afternoon, intending to stay for an hour, but while I was there he was told that as he had at last finished with the iv antibiotics he could go home for the weekend "if he wanted?".....!! So of course I volunteered to run him home, but then we had to wait for his prescription to come up from the hospital pharmacy and (as seems to always be the case) it took 3hours for that to happen. By this time it was dark and pouring with rain so it was a horrible journey - all the time trying to pretend that I was fine...not terrified! Hadn't realised just how much you get out of the way of driving at night, and the rain didn't improve things! Thankfully too my DB has a good sense of direction (mine is awful!) so he could keep me right as to where we were going or dear knows we might have been driving yet! I was so pleased to eventually get home (around 7pm when I had intended to be back by 4) and it was great to be able to hand everything over to Julie! I'm going to have a quiet day today as DH is away to Edinburgh to watch the rugby (6 Nations tournament starts today) and I only have to do a quick tidy for the girls coming on Monday then I can work on finishing a cardigan for Caitlin - not sure if I like it as it's an off-white colour with spots of colour through it and to me it looks dirty! However, it'll do for round the house. I'll stop now having written a book and get myself some breakfast - I'm missing my morning crossword as the newspaper hasn't arrived yet, don't know what's made him so late this morning. TTYL ......Just wrote that and the paper boy arrived!


Oh, I know what you mean, Kate, both about the night driving and the sense of direction. I am just the same. The little cardigan looks fine to me - the colours look quite fresh and clean. I'm sure Caitlin will love it, anyway! I hope the weekend at home will do your brother good. Does he have to go back into hospital next week? I take it from the navigation issues that 'home' for him is not particularly close to 'home' for you, so maybe visiting him there will not be easier than getting to the hospital, but it will probably be less stressful at least.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just popping in to mark my spot
> Youngest son very generously shared his virus with me , so I look and feel like I've been dragged through a bush and trampled on by a herd of elephants even my fingers ache , on a good note I feel better than I did yesterday
> All the nasty viruses here made the news as people are being told to stay at home and not turn up at A&E , making the waiting time for people with injuries to see a doctor longer


Sorry to hear that, Sonja. As you say, these viruses are everywhere at the moment. If you hadn't got it from your son, almost certainly someone else would have made an equally generous donation! I hope you will soon be feeling much better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Sonja, Tami, Joy and anyone else feeling under the weather, I hope you all make a speedy recovery. Thanks to Sam for the start, Margaret for the summary and Julie for posting for me - it let me get an early night as I was really tired last night. I had gone to visit my DB in hospital yesterday afternoon, intending to stay for an hour, but while I was there he was told that as he had at last finished with the iv antibiotics he could go home for the weekend "if he wanted?".....!! So of course I volunteered to run him home, but then we had to wait for his prescription to come up from the hospital pharmacy and (as seems to always be the case) it took 3hours for that to happen. By this time it was dark and pouring with rain so it was a horrible journey - all the time trying to pretend that I was fine...not terrified! Hadn't realised just how much you get out of the way of driving at night, and the rain didn't improve things! Thankfully too my DB has a good sense of direction (mine is awful!) so he could keep me right as to where we were going or dear knows we might have been driving yet! I was so pleased to eventually get home (around 7pm when I had intended to be back by 4) and it was great to be able to hand everything over to Julie! I'm going to have a quiet day today as DH is away to Edinburgh to watch the rugby (6 Nations tournament starts today) and I only have to do a quick tidy for the girls coming on Monday then I can work on finishing a cardigan for Caitlin - not sure if I like it as it's an off-white colour with spots of colour through it and to me it looks dirty! However, it'll do for round the house. I'll stop now having written a book and get myself some breakfast - I'm missing my morning crossword as the newspaper hasn't arrived yet, don't know what's made him so late this morning. TTYL ......Just wrote that and the paper boy arrived!


Cardigan looks great Kate I like the colours

While I remember

Gwen congratulations to your daughter Hannah, and than k you for the picture of husband and the dogs made me smile

Bonnie congratulations to your son on passing his exam

Joyce hope you can get Molly s diabetes back under control

Something else I wanted to say but mind has gone walkabouts


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam and Julie and Kate thanks for the summaries.
> 
> I swear Alice is soooooo sneaky! Got a box in the mail of 4 skeins of yarn I'd been waiting for and I simply walked across the room...still in the same room and WHAM...that stinker grabbed 2 skeins! Dropped one on the sofa but the other she made it out the doggie door and before I could get to her she had it across the yard yet again. I'm thinking of tieing about 50 skeins around her neck, chest and legs and just let her struggle to get out of them! I swear I wasn't 8 feet away from her getting a book off the shelf! I also found a missing bedroom slipper out there which I just tossed into the trash too along with the yarn. Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


Oh no! Alice! Good grief. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Rookie....any definite date on the KAP yet? I know I'm pestering but DD just got accepted to Oxford and another university in Liverpool (don't know which she will accept) and I need to make some plans. Yea Hannah! She is going to go talk to her counselor too about postponing graduating because she says she really wants to do the New Zealand/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii study abroad and if postponing she could most likely get that one too for not this May but May 2018 (I think that is correct). Oh to be young and so ambitious....


Well done Hannah! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, so sorry you have nasty bug. Hope you feel better soon.
> Gwen, you must be over the moon proud of Hannah. What an honor!
> Bless my GP, when I told her how bad microscopic colitis was she called my Gastro guy and she Rx'ed me Budesonide. I have appt to see him 2/15. I hate being on steroid but I know it works and really know I was getting dangerously depressed and I am not a depressive person. But I had thoughts of this is not life as I want to live it. Will start med tonight and should feel better by Sunday.


I am glad you talked to your doctor about things. I hope the meds help and you feel better within yourself very soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Sonja, Tami, Joy and anyone else feeling under the weather, I hope you all make a speedy recovery. Thanks to Sam for the start, Margaret for the summary and Julie for posting for me - it let me get an early night as I was really tired last night. I had gone to visit my DB in hospital yesterday afternoon, intending to stay for an hour, but while I was there he was told that as he had at last finished with the iv antibiotics he could go home for the weekend "if he wanted?".....!! So of course I volunteered to run him home, but then we had to wait for his prescription to come up from the hospital pharmacy and (as seems to always be the case) it took 3hours for that to happen. By this time it was dark and pouring with rain so it was a horrible journey - all the time trying to pretend that I was fine...not terrified! Hadn't realised just how much you get out of the way of driving at night, and the rain didn't improve things! Thankfully too my DB has a good sense of direction (mine is awful!) so he could keep me right as to where we were going or dear knows we might have been driving yet! I was so pleased to eventually get home (around 7pm when I had intended to be back by 4) and it was great to be able to hand everything over to Julie! I'm going to have a quiet day today as DH is away to Edinburgh to watch the rugby (6 Nations tournament starts today) and I only have to do a quick tidy for the girls coming on Monday then I can work on finishing a cardigan for Caitlin - not sure if I like it as it's an off-white colour with spots of colour through it and to me it looks dirty! However, it'll do for round the house. I'll stop now having written a book and get myself some breakfast - I'm missing my morning crossword as the newspaper hasn't arrived yet, don't know what's made him so late this morning. TTYL ......Just wrote that and the paper boy arrived!


It looks pretty good to me. 
It is so long since I have driven I am not sure how I would react to driving in poor visibility. 
But very glad to be able to help out.
Enjoy your puzzle!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, gosh 24C is perfect here but as the northern hemisphere freezes, us downunders are melting in various heat waves. Brisbane's temps are around mid 30sC but high humidity with it, usually 80%+ which can get deadly. Making sure I see the ladies I have begun to know every couple of days at most.


Our humidity this evening is 87C just now at 10.30pm. Ugh. Are the ladies living where you do? Are you settled and enjoying your new home?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Only one birthday person that I recognise as being a regular here- 
*Bubba Love has her Birthday today

Happy Happy day!*


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I wonder if you could take the skein you just threw in the trash and spray it with bitter apple or lime and leave it lying around for her to grab, maybe that would break her of the habit.


That could be a good idea and worth a try.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well the Guild had a trading table today.
> The worth of getting my stash into Ravelry was shown. I added a yarn the other day, a reasonable amount left from something else but enough to really do anything with. Well someone had a few balls of it for sale today. Pulled up my stash and it was the same dyelot! So of course I got it. And then 4 lots of sock yarn- just becuase. Well one was blue and I've decided I need some blue socks.
> And there was a pile of Jean Greenhowe patterns at 3 for $1. So I grabbed 8 (plus one other pattern book). Two priced one $7 the other $18.
> And a set of sock blockers. So many are given away or try to sell them that blocking each pair as I do it would seem to make sense as they do look better.
> So 4th February and I will already have trouble using more than I add in February.


Well done! You got some good bargains there. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Sonja, Tami, Joy and anyone else feeling under the weather, I hope you all make a speedy recovery. Thanks to Sam for the start, Margaret for the summary and Julie for posting for me - it let me get an early night as I was really tired last night. I had gone to visit my DB in hospital yesterday afternoon, intending to stay for an hour, but while I was there he was told that as he had at last finished with the iv antibiotics he could go home for the weekend "if he wanted?".....!! So of course I volunteered to run him home, but then we had to wait for his prescription to come up from the hospital pharmacy and (as seems to always be the case) it took 3hours for that to happen. By this time it was dark and pouring with rain so it was a horrible journey - all the time trying to pretend that I was fine...not terrified! Hadn't realised just how much you get out of the way of driving at night, and the rain didn't improve things! Thankfully too my DB has a good sense of direction (mine is awful!) so he could keep me right as to where we were going or dear knows we might have been driving yet! I was so pleased to eventually get home (around 7pm when I had intended to be back by 4) and it was great to be able to hand everything over to Julie! I'm going to have a quiet day today as DH is away to Edinburgh to watch the rugby (6 Nations tournament starts today) and I only have to do a quick tidy for the girls coming on Monday then I can work on finishing a cardigan for Caitlin - not sure if I like it as it's an off-white colour with spots of colour through it and to me it looks dirty! However, it'll do for round the house. I'll stop now having written a book and get myself some breakfast - I'm missing my morning crossword as the newspaper hasn't arrived yet, don't know what's made him so late this morning. TTYL ......Just wrote that and the paper boy arrived!


I know what you mean about driving in the dark... I hardly ever need to anymore so when I do I am not as confident as I was and add rain on top and yes it can be pretty scary. Glad you made it home all safe and sound. Enjoy Monday with the girls. I like the little cardigan with its flecks. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only one birthday person that I recognise as being a regular here-
> *Bubba Love has her Birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy day!*


And a Happy Birthday from me too..... :sm11:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you for your summary. I apologize for not thanking you when I thanked Sam and Julie.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Sam, thank u for the great recipes. Will try the spaghetti squash recipe. I have had this bug that seems to be going around. Dry heaves and cough . And so very tired. The cold weather doesn't help.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, wow, im impressed you found yarn with same dye lot number and knew that because of Ravelry inventory. Good job.
Kate, I think sweater is cheerful. I dont like driving at night either. I only do it on Tuesday night to go to sangha. That is only about 3 miles across town.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm so glad you got a prescription and have started taking it. Hopefully it will do the trick and do it quickly!
> 
> Thank you for the congratulations about DD; yes I am very proud of her. I will say with all the changes being initiated by the new government administration I'm probably more anxious than the last time about her going abroad but just have to trust God for her protection and trust her good common sense. Hannah is overall very responsible and makes good decisions. I'm just a worry wart when it comes to her; what mom isn't, right?


I know how you feel and my stomach is in knots every time our DD goes on one of her international trips. This last one to Zurich was especially scary, but there weren't as many demonstrators and chaos as expected with what's been on the news with the immigration ban - but she didn't leave until after the ban was changed to allow those with green cards so it had been tempered a bit. Still a very uneasy time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Sonja, Tami, Joy and anyone else feeling under the weather, I hope you all make a speedy recovery. Thanks to Sam for the start, Margaret for the summary and Julie for posting for me - it let me get an early night as I was really tired last night. I had gone to visit my DB in hospital yesterday afternoon, intending to stay for an hour, but while I was there he was told that as he had at last finished with the iv antibiotics he could go home for the weekend "if he wanted?".....!! So of course I volunteered to run him home, but then we had to wait for his prescription to come up from the hospital pharmacy and (as seems to always be the case) it took 3hours for that to happen. By this time it was dark and pouring with rain so it was a horrible journey - all the time trying to pretend that I was fine...not terrified! Hadn't realised just how much you get out of the way of driving at night, and the rain didn't improve things! Thankfully too my DB has a good sense of direction (mine is awful!) so he could keep me right as to where we were going or dear knows we might have been driving yet! I was so pleased to eventually get home (around 7pm when I had intended to be back by 4) and it was great to be able to hand everything over to Julie! I'm going to have a quiet day today as DH is away to Edinburgh to watch the rugby (6 Nations tournament starts today) and I only have to do a quick tidy for the girls coming on Monday then I can work on finishing a cardigan for Caitlin - not sure if I like it as it's an off-white colour with spots of colour through it and to me it looks dirty! However, it'll do for round the house. I'll stop now having written a book and get myself some breakfast - I'm missing my morning crossword as the newspaper hasn't arrived yet, don't know what's made him so late this morning. TTYL ......Just wrote that and the paper boy arrived!


That's very pretty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bubba Love:

Wishing well to those who are sick or have changed medications - hope it all works out.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Bubba Love! Have a good day.

Congratulations to Hannah, and to Bonnie's son, and to any others who have achieved something special.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is a good idea too. Will check into getting some of the spray. Hey, I wonder if I made a solution of water & chili powder and sprayed it if it would work? What do you think?



Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I wonder if you could take the skein you just threw in the trash and spray it with bitter apple or lime and leave it lying around for her to grab, maybe that would break her of the habit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have gotten in the habit of putting what I'm working on into the storage ottoman. This latest was the open box of yarn I had just gotten in the mail and had not yet put in the craft room.


Poledra65 said:


> You could put a small plastic tote with locking lid by your chair and just slip your knitting/yarn in that when you go to get up, it takes a bit of self training, but I've had to train myself not to leave yarn out because Grey used to be off with it. He seems to mostly leave things alone now, most of the time but every now and then he drags a ball of yarn out from who knows where, but I try to not take chances just in case.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great deals at the trading table for sure. What luck that the one yarn was even the same lot number.


darowil said:


> Well the Guild had a trading table today.
> 
> Tami sounds like you are having a wonderful time except for the hand shaking and now being so tired. Sending you tons of healing energy and saying prayers. Glad you plan on seeing the doc when you return.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate sounds like you did have a very full day yesterday and then topped with bad driving conditions. Good that DB got to go home. I hate driving at night and in the rain so both must have been very trying. I like the cardigan you are knitting for Caitlin. It doesn't show up "dirty" looking at all on the monitor. Like you said, it will be nice for around the house if nothing else. The knitting is beautiful though.


KateB said:


> Morning all! Sonja, Tami, Joy and anyone else feeling under the weather, I hope you all make a speedy recovery. Thanks to Sam for the start, Margaret for the summary and Julie for posting for me - it let me get an early night as I was really tired last night. I had gone to visit my DB in hospital yesterday afternoon, intending to stay for an hour, but while I was there he was told that as he had at last finished with the iv antibiotics he could go home for the weekend "if he wanted?".....!! So of course I volunteered to run him home, but then we had to wait for his prescription to come up from the hospital pharmacy and (as seems to always be the case) it took 3hours for that to happen. By this time it was dark and pouring with rain so it was a horrible journey - all the time trying to pretend that I was fine...not terrified! Hadn't realised just how much you get out of the way of driving at night, and the rain didn't improve things! Thankfully too my DB has a good sense of direction (mine is awful!) so he could keep me right as to where we were going or dear knows we might have been driving yet! I was so pleased to eventually get home (around 7pm when I had intended to be back by 4) and it was great to be able to hand everything over to Julie! I'm going to have a quiet day today as DH is away to Edinburgh to watch the rugby (6 Nations tournament starts today) and I only have to do a quick tidy for the girls coming on Monday then I can work on finishing a cardigan for Caitlin - not sure if I like it as it's an off-white colour with spots of colour through it and to me it looks dirty! However, it'll do for round the house. I'll stop now having written a book and get myself some breakfast - I'm missing my morning crossword as the newspaper hasn't arrived yet, don't know what's made him so late this morning. TTYL ......Just wrote that and the paper boy arrived!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bubba Love/Jackie! Have a fantastic day!


Lurker 2 said:


> Only one birthday person that I recognise as being a regular here-
> *Bubba Love has her Birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy day!*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon FranVan; sending up prayers for a quick recovery.


FranVan said:


> Sam, thank u for the great recipes. Will try the spaghetti squash recipe. I have had this bug that seems to be going around. Dry heaves and cough . And so very tired. The cold weather doesn't help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, just saw the post about wearing the garage door opener in place of the cell phone, etc. DH will be down soon and I'll read it to him and we can laugh together. Nice to start out the day with a laugh. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love ❤. Happy Birthday. Hope you enjoy your special day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Sonja, Tami, Joy and anyone else feeling under the weather, I hope you all make a speedy recovery. Thanks to Sam for the start, Margaret for the summary and Julie for posting for me - it let me get an early night as I was really tired last night. I had gone to visit my DB in hospital yesterday afternoon, intending to stay for an hour, but while I was there he was told that as he had at last finished with the iv antibiotics he could go home for the weekend "if he wanted?".....!! So of course I volunteered to run him home, but then we had to wait for his prescription to come up from the hospital pharmacy and (as seems to always be the case) it took 3hours for that to happen. By this time it was dark and pouring with rain so it was a horrible journey - all the time trying to pretend that I was fine...not terrified! Hadn't realised just how much you get out of the way of driving at night, and the rain didn't improve things! Thankfully too my DB has a good sense of direction (mine is awful!) so he could keep me right as to where we were going or dear knows we might have been driving yet! I was so pleased to eventually get home (around 7pm when I had intended to be back by 4) and it was great to be able to hand everything over to Julie! I'm going to have a quiet day today as DH is away to Edinburgh to watch the rugby (6 Nations tournament starts today) and I only have to do a quick tidy for the girls coming on Monday then I can work on finishing a cardigan for Caitlin - not sure if I like it as it's an off-white colour with spots of colour through it and to me it looks dirty! However, it'll do for round the house. I'll stop now having written a book and get myself some breakfast - I'm missing my morning crossword as the newspaper hasn't arrived yet, don't know what's made him so late this morning. TTYL ......Just wrote that and the paper boy arrived!


What a trip home. I don't drive at night if I can avoid it and it must have been so difficult and terrifying in those conditions. Glad you are both safe and he was able to get home. Thanks to Julie, you got to bed early and I'm sure you were exhausted.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Sam, Margaret, Kate and Julie. What you do for us is so special.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I know what you mean, Kate, both about the night driving and the sense of direction. I am just the same. The little cardigan looks fine to me - the colours look quite fresh and clean. I'm sure Caitlin will love it, anyway! I hope the weekend at home will do your brother good. Does he have to go back into hospital next week? I take it from the navigation issues that 'home' for him is not particularly close to 'home' for you, so maybe visiting him there will not be easier than getting to the hospital, but it will probably be less stressful at least.


Yes, he goes back in on Monday and they will then decide what they are doing. The toe is definitely coming off, but they are also talking of doing a procedure on his lower legs as the circulation as far as his knees is ok, but very poor from the knees down. His house is about 30 minutes from here, whereas the hospital is about an hour away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, Bravo for Hannah. What a special young lady she is. I admire what she is doing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Jackie hope you are having a fantastic day ????????????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, the sweater doesn't look dirty on my iPad. Cute little sweater for Caitlin.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks pretty good to me.
> It is so long since I have driven I am not sure how I would react to driving in poor visibility.
> But very glad to be able to help out.
> Enjoy your puzzle!


The cardigan looks a brighter colour in the photo than it actually is - it has a grey tinge to it and unfortunately it reminds me of those greyish floor cloths you used to be able to buy! You know the ones I mean? I liked the little flecks of colour through it and thought it would go with a lot of things. Now I'm wondering if I should have made it longer, but I'll try it on her on Tuesday and I can always frog back a bit and lengthen it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope you are feeling a lot better Swedenme.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear of all those with bad bugs and other serious illnesses. Healing wishes to all. DH is feeling some better and not nearly as serious as last time. So far I have fought it off. Had symptoms with sore throat starting bUt went away and so far so good. I'm trying to train DH to wash his hands way more. Don't want to make him obsessive, but after a trip to the grocery store and handling carts thousands of people handle it is important with the flu and colds going around.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry to hear of all those with bad bugs and other serious illnesses. Healing wishes to all. DH is feeling some better and not nearly as serious as last time. So far I have fought it off. Had symptoms with sore throat starting bUt went away and so far so good. I'm trying to train DH to wash his hands way more. Don't want to make him obsessive, but after a trip to the grocery store and handling carts thousands of people handle it is important with the flu and colds going around.


Hope Bill continues to improve and that you manage to avoid it altogether.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Jackie! (BubbaLove)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Sonja, Tami, Joy and anyone else feeling under the weather, I hope you all make a speedy recovery. Thanks to Sam for the start, Margaret for the summary and Julie for posting for me - it let me get an early night as I was really tired last night. I had gone to visit my DB in hospital yesterday afternoon, intending to stay for an hour, but while I was there he was told that as he had at last finished with the iv antibiotics he could go home for the weekend "if he wanted?".....!! So of course I volunteered to run him home, but then we had to wait for his prescription to come up from the hospital pharmacy and (as seems to always be the case) it took 3hours for that to happen. By this time it was dark and pouring with rain so it was a horrible journey - all the time trying to pretend that I was fine...not terrified! Hadn't realised just how much you get out of the way of driving at night, and the rain didn't improve things! Thankfully too my DB has a good sense of direction (mine is awful!) so he could keep me right as to where we were going or dear knows we might have been driving yet! I was so pleased to eventually get home (around 7pm when I had intended to be back by 4) and it was great to be able to hand everything over to Julie! I'm going to have a quiet day today as DH is away to Edinburgh to watch the rugby (6 Nations tournament starts today) and I only have to do a quick tidy for the girls coming on Monday then I can work on finishing a cardigan for Caitlin - not sure if I like it as it's an off-white colour with spots of colour through it and to me it looks dirty! However, it'll do for round the house. I'll stop now having written a book and get myself some breakfast - I'm missing my morning crossword as the newspaper hasn't arrived yet, don't know what's made him so late this morning. TTYL ......Just wrote that and the paper boy arrived!


Good news your brother got out of hospital but. Not great to have the bad drive home. I also don't like driving at night anymore, seems the new vehicles have such terribly bright lights now I have a hard time seeing when I meet someone.

I think I have a big ball of the same yarn you've made the sweater from & your sweater looks great


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Jackie! (BubbaLove)


Happy Birthday from me.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know how you feel and my stomach is in knots every time our DD goes on one of her international trips. This last one to Zurich was especially scary, but there weren't as many demonstrators and chaos as expected with what's been on the news with the immigration ban - but she didn't leave until after the ban was changed to allow those with green cards so it had been tempered a bit. Still a very uneasy time.


Remember that she has plenty of Aunties in UK to help if necessary.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only one birthday person that I recognise as being a regular here-
> *Bubba Love has her Birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy day!*


I'll add my best wishes!

Kate, I'm glad your DB is improved and know what you mean by driving in dark bad weather. I used to try really hard to not let my kids know I was scared. The cardigan is sweet--makes me think of ice cream with sprinkles!

Also hearty congratulations to Hannah!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had missed that Bill was ill. Sending lots of healing energy his way. Some of the grocery stores here have hand sanitizers at the doorway for customers.


Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry to hear of all those with bad bugs and other serious illnesses. Healing wishes to all. DH is feeling some better and not nearly as serious as last time. So far I have fought it off. Had symptoms with sore throat starting bUt went away and so far so good. I'm trying to train DH to wash his hands way more. Don't want to make him obsessive, but after a trip to the grocery store and handling carts thousands of people handle it is important with the flu and colds going around.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jeanette I hadn't realized that your DD traveled internationally so much for work. I'd be a basket case for sure if it were my DD. Sending her tons of prayers for save travels when necessary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning! Just finishing fixing David breakfast and am waiting for Marla to come get me so we can pick up Cass and head to Marla's MRI. I feel so much better this morning, went to bed earlier than normal, slept the whole night not even waking to go to the bathroom, and I feel much more human. 
I hope Joy, Sonja, Kathleendoris, and everyone else under the weather and their under the weather family members are feeling much better today. 
Now to see how caught up I can get before I have to leave.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????Our old dog used to be terrible for dragging dead things up to my doorstep ????Especially if we were getting company


Oh my!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the Guild had a trading table today.
> The worth of getting my stash into Ravelry was shown. I added a yarn the other day, a reasonable amount left from something else but enough to really do anything with. Well someone had a few balls of it for sale today. Pulled up my stash and it was the same dyelot! So of course I got it. And then 4 lots of sock yarn- just becuase. Well one was blue and I've decided I need some blue socks.
> And there was a pile of Jean Greenhowe patterns at 3 for $1. So I grabbed 8 (plus one other pattern book). Two priced one $7 the other $18.
> And a set of sock blockers. So many are given away or try to sell them that blocking each pair as I do it would seem to make sense as they do look better.
> So 4th February and I will already have trouble using more than I add in February.


 :sm24: 
Bargains are always great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> 8.40 here on Saturday morning. Just sitting here with a cup of coffee in my hand, trying to work out what I need to do this morning. The 3 youngest grandsons will be here about 2.00, so I need to put away anything vulnerable to damage! The little one will be 3 tomorrow. It seems like no time at all since I was telling you all that he had just been born!


Happy Birthday to you GS!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Sonja, Tami, Joy and anyone else feeling under the weather, I hope you all make a speedy recovery. Thanks to Sam for the start, Margaret for the summary and Julie for posting for me - it let me get an early night as I was really tired last night. I had gone to visit my DB in hospital yesterday afternoon, intending to stay for an hour, but while I was there he was told that as he had at last finished with the iv antibiotics he could go home for the weekend "if he wanted?".....!! So of course I volunteered to run him home, but then we had to wait for his prescription to come up from the hospital pharmacy and (as seems to always be the case) it took 3hours for that to happen. By this time it was dark and pouring with rain so it was a horrible journey - all the time trying to pretend that I was fine...not terrified! Hadn't realised just how much you get out of the way of driving at night, and the rain didn't improve things! Thankfully too my DB has a good sense of direction (mine is awful!) so he could keep me right as to where we were going or dear knows we might have been driving yet! I was so pleased to eventually get home (around 7pm when I had intended to be back by 4) and it was great to be able to hand everything over to Julie! I'm going to have a quiet day today as DH is away to Edinburgh to watch the rugby (6 Nations tournament starts today) and I only have to do a quick tidy for the girls coming on Monday then I can work on finishing a cardigan for Caitlin - not sure if I like it as it's an off-white colour with spots of colour through it and to me it looks dirty! However, it'll do for round the house. I'll stop now having written a book and get myself some breakfast - I'm missing my morning crossword as the newspaper hasn't arrived yet, don't know what's made him so late this morning. TTYL ......Just wrote that and the paper boy arrived!


Wow, what a day/journey you had, I'm glad that your DB was able to go home for the weekend though. 
Enjoy your quiet time, it's well deserved. 
Love the sweater, I've used a yarn like that before.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Thanks Sam and ladies for this weeks start off. We had a pretty hot day here today 35C here but we did get cool change around 4ish and its nice and cool now this evening. DD came over today for a few hours and we sorted the smallest baby clothes and have washed them and she has put aside what to go to hospital with her. It will be interesting to see how long they have her in hospital for this time. She still hasnt voiced her concerns with BF as yet. So things are still the same. We also did a declutter of stuff she left here in boxes etc so that has been nicely reduced. Yay.
> 
> Serena spent the day with the "other" GM today, so that worked out well.


It's always nice to see the things cleared out. 
Hopefully she will voice her concerns with BF sooner than later, but I can imagine that it's not an easy thing to do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only one birthday person that I recognise as being a regular here-
> *Bubba Love has her Birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy day!*


Thank you Julie, Happy Birthday to Bubba Love from here also!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is a good idea too. Will check into getting some of the spray. Hey, I wonder if I made a solution of water & chili powder and sprayed it if it would work? What do you think?


That should work pretty well. :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Such a chatty bunch already today. I have had a lazy start to the day. I did wash some dishes and snack on some pickles this morning. The guys are hungry so time to get things moving along today. I want to clean out the refrigerator today and do laundry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have gotten in the habit of putting what I'm working on into the storage ottoman. This latest was the open box of yarn I had just gotten in the mail and had not yet put in the craft room.


Oh yes, I've done that and so now, I always close the box and set something heavy on it, that's handy because he both wants into the box(being a cat of course), and wants the yarn. And don't use a glass of water that's handy, that really doesn't work, yes, I tried it. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up and I'm off and running. 
Daralene, I also forgot to say that I hope that Bill recovers soon, probably because he's so busy working while being ill. But hopefully it will go away soon. 
See you all later. Have a great Saturday/Sunday depending on the hemisphere you live in.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba Love, Happy Birthday, have a special day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, glad Bill feeling better. Good reminder, will ask Al to use wipes at grocery store and Walmart.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Sonja, Tami, Joy and anyone else feeling under the weather, I hope you all make a speedy recovery. Thanks to Sam for the start, Margaret for the summary and Julie for posting for me - it let me get an early night as I was really tired last night. I had gone to visit my DB in hospital yesterday afternoon, intending to stay for an hour, but while I was there he was told that as he had at last finished with the iv antibiotics he could go home for the weekend "if he wanted?".....!! So of course I volunteered to run him home, but then we had to wait for his prescription to come up from the hospital pharmacy and (as seems to always be the case) it took 3hours for that to happen. By this time it was dark and pouring with rain so it was a horrible journey - all the time trying to pretend that I was fine...not terrified! Hadn't realised just how much you get out of the way of driving at night, and the rain didn't improve things! Thankfully too my DB has a good sense of direction (mine is awful!) so he could keep me right as to where we were going or dear knows we might have been driving yet! I was so pleased to eventually get home (around 7pm when I had intended to be back by 4) and it was great to be able to hand everything over to Julie! I'm going to have a quiet day today as DH is away to Edinburgh to watch the rugby (6 Nations tournament starts today) and I only have to do a quick tidy for the girls coming on Monday then I can work on finishing a cardigan for Caitlin - not sure if I like it as it's an off-white colour with spots of colour through it and to me it looks dirty! However, it'll do for round the house. I'll stop now having written a book and get myself some breakfast - I'm missing my morning crossword as the newspaper hasn't arrived yet, don't know what's made him so late this morning. TTYL ......Just wrote that and the paper boy arrived!


I'm sure your DB was thankful that you were there to take him home even though it was a hair-raising trip for you. I hope he has a good weekend and that you have a good rest. From what I see of the cardigan, it looks pretty. I can't see that it looks dirty. I'm like you, I look forward to getting the paper Saturday and Sunday strictly for the crossword. I've spent the morning doing that in between washloads.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, just saw the post about wearing the garage door opener in place of the cell phone, etc. DH will be down soon and I'll read it to him and we can laugh together. Nice to start out the day with a laugh. Thank you.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only one birthday person that I recognise as being a regular here-
> *Bubba Love has her Birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy day!*


Happy Birthday from me too, Bubba Love. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

FranVan said:


> Sam, thank u for the great recipes. Will try the spaghetti squash recipe. I have had this bug that seems to be going around. Dry heaves and cough . And so very tired. The cold weather doesn't help.


Oh, no, hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> The cardigan looks a brighter colour in the photo than it actually is - it has a grey tinge to it and unfortunately it reminds me of those greyish floor cloths you used to be able to buy! You know the ones I mean? I liked the little flecks of colour through it and thought it would go with a lot of things. Now I'm wondering if I should have made it longer, but I'll try it on her on Tuesday and I can always frog back a bit and lengthen it.


Not very long to wait!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another funny from mjs:-

Subject: In praise of Women Who Read

One morning a husband returns to the cabin after several hours of fishing and decides to take a nap .
Although not familiar with the lake, the wife decides to take the boat out, since it is such a beautiful day.

She motors out a short distance, anchors, and reads her book.

Along comes a Game Warden in his boat.

He pulls up alongside the woman and says, "Good morning, Ma'am, what are you doing?"

"Reading a book," she replies , (thinking, "Isn't that obvious?" )

"You're in a Restricted Fishing Area," he informs her.

"I'm sorry, officer, but I'm not fishing, I'm reading."

"Yes, but you have all the equipment. I'll have to write you up a ticket. "

"For reading a book," she replies.

"You're in a Restricted Fishing Area," he informs her again.

"But officer, I'm not fishing, I'm reading."

"Yes, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment. I'll have to write you up a ticket and you'll have to pay a fine."

"If you do that, I'll have to charge you with sexual assault," says the woman.

"But I haven't even touched you," says the Game Warden .

"That's true, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment."

"Have a nice day ma'am," and he immediately departed.

MORAL:

Never argue with a woman who reads. It's likely she can also think.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another funny from mjs:-
> 
> Subject: In praise of Women Who Read
> 
> ...


I've seen this before but it's still funny. :sm09:


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

budasha said:


> I've seen this before but it's still funny. :sm09:


Ditto! I found myself waiting for the punchline! Some of us are very easy to amuse...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jeanette I hadn't realized that your DD traveled internationally so much for work. I'd be a basket case for sure if it were my DD. Sending her tons of prayers for save travels when necessary.


After the last reorganization, she reports into someone in Brussels so will be doing even more international travel. She's been to some cool places like Ireland, Spain, Singapore, etc. so pretty safe places. There have been several bans on international travel by her company but it's wide open for the moment.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another funny from mjs:-
> 
> Subject: In praise of Women Who Read
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday to BubbaLove. Best wishes to those recuperating. 
Molly to vet..271 bl glucose. Goal is 100-120 at most. We have a ways to go before she is regulated. Upping her insulin amount with hopes we can get this under control as she seems to be quite insulin resistant. I will be seeing the vet every Sat. AM for the rest of this month.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Bubba Love. May your special day be filled with many wonderful blessings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Happy Birthday to BubbaLove. Best wishes to those recuperating.
> Molly to vet..271 bl glucose. Goal is 100-120 at most. We have a ways to go before she is regulated. Upping her insulin amount with hopes we can get this under control as she seems to be quite insulin resistant. I will be seeing the vet every Sat. AM for the rest of this month.


Poor Molly. I am glad that she has you to help her through this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Heavens to Murgatroyd 

The other day, a not so elderly (65) lady said something to her son about
Driving a Jalopy & he looked at her quizzically & said what the heck is
A Jalopy? OMG (new phrase!) - he had never heard of the word jalopy!!
She knew she was old, 
but not that old.

Well, I hope you are Hunky Dory after you read this & chuckle -

About a month ago, I illuminated some old expressions that have become obsolete because of the inexorable march of technology. These phrases
Included "Don't touch that dial," "Carbon copy," "You sound like a
Broken record" and 
"Hung out to dry."

Back in the olden days we had a lot of moxie. We'd put on our best bib
And tucker to straighten up and fly right - Heavens to Betsy!
Gee whillikers! Jumping Jehoshaphat! Holy moley! We were in like
Flynn and living the life of Riley and even a regular guy couldn't
accuse us of being a knucklehead, a nincompoop or a pill.
Not for all the tea in China!

Back in the olden days, life used to be swell but when's the last time
Anything was swell? Swell has gone the way of beehives, pageboys and
The D.A, of spats, knickers, fedoras, poodle skirts, saddle shoes & pedal pushers. 
Oh, my aching back. 
Kilroy was here but 
he isn't anymore.

We wake up from what surely has been just a short nap and before we
can say, well I'll be a monkey's uncle! This is a fine kettle of fish! -
We discover that the words we grew up with, the words that seemed
omnipresent as oxygen, have vanished with scarcely a notice from
our tongues, our pens and our keyboards.

Poof, go the words of our youth, the words we've left behind. We blink
and they're gone. Where have all those phrases gone?

Long gone: Pshaw,The milkman did it, Hey! It's your nickel. Don't
forget to pull the chain, Knee high to a grasshopper. Well, Fiddlesticks!
Going like sixty. I'll see you in the funny papers. Don't take any
Wooden nickels, & Heavens to Murgatroyd!

It turns out there are more of these lost words and expressions than
Carter has liver pills. This can be disturbing stuff! We of a certain
age have been blessed to live in changeful times. For a child each new word is like a shiny toy, a toy that has no age. We at the other end of the chronological arc have the advantage of remembering there are words that once did not exist and there were words that once strutted their hour upon the earthly stage and now are heard no more, except in our collective memory. It's one of the greatest advantages of aging.

See ya later, alligator!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Sonja, Tami, Joy and anyone else feeling under the weather, I hope you all make a speedy recovery. Thanks to Sam for the start, Margaret for the summary and Julie for posting for me - it let me get an early night as I was really tired last night. I had gone to visit my DB in hospital yesterday afternoon, intending to stay for an hour, but while I was there he was told that as he had at last finished with the iv antibiotics he could go home for the weekend "if he wanted?".....!! So of course I volunteered to run him home, but then we had to wait for his prescription to come up from the hospital pharmacy and (as seems to always be the case) it took 3hours for that to happen. By this time it was dark and pouring with rain so it was a horrible journey - all the time trying to pretend that I was fine...not terrified! Hadn't realised just how much you get out of the way of driving at night, and the rain didn't improve things! Thankfully too my DB has a good sense of direction (mine is awful!) so he could keep me right as to where we were going or dear knows we might have been driving yet! I was so pleased to eventually get home (around 7pm when I had intended to be back by 4) and it was great to be able to hand everything over to Julie! I'm going to have a quiet day today as DH is away to Edinburgh to watch the rugby (6 Nations tournament starts today) and I only have to do a quick tidy for the girls coming on Monday then I can work on finishing a cardigan for Caitlin - not sure if I like it as it's an off-white colour with spots of colour through it and to me it looks dirty! However, it'll do for round the house. I'll stop now having written a book and get myself some breakfast - I'm missing my morning crossword as the newspaper hasn't arrived yet, don't know what's made him so late this morning. TTYL ......Just wrote that and the paper boy arrived!


What's the name is the yarn? Looks similar to the yarn I used for the last baby blanket I made.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just catching up on the new Tea Party. Thanks Sam for another bunch of recipes, the Creamy Garlic Chicken has already gone in the file. I'll be making that for sure sometime soon. Thanks to Margaret, Kate and Julie for the summaries, I needed them this week.
Well, this afternoon I met DD and DGD at a Garden Centre near here for a cup of tea. They were out for a bit of shopping together as DGS was away at a rowing event and DSIL was down in Bath as his father had been taken in to hospital. Poor old fella has been in and out of hospital so many times in the past year but at 94 he is just getting more and more frail. However this time it looks like he will not bounce back. DSIL called while we were out to say that his father was very poorly and could pass away any time, maybe a couple of hours, maybe a couple of days but not long for sure. So here I am at DDs house on dog sitting duties while they gather to say their goodbyes. Not sure how long I'll be here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just popping in to mark my spot
> Youngest son very generously shared his virus with me , so I look and feel like I've been dragged through a bush and trampled on by a herd of elephants even my fingers ache , on a good note I feel better than I did yesterday
> All the nasty viruses here made the news as people are being told to stay at home and not turn up at A&E , making the waiting time for people with injuries to see a doctor longer


Sorry to hear your DS decided to share that with you Sonja. Glad you're feeling better than yesterday, lets hope tomorrow will be better than today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Rookie....any definite date on the KAP yet? I know I'm pestering but DD just got accepted to Oxford and another university in Liverpool (don't know which she will accept) and I need to make some plans. Yea Hannah! She is going to go talk to her counselor too about postponing graduating because she says she really wants to do the New Zealand/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii study abroad and if postponing she could most likely get that one too for not this May but May 2018 (I think that is correct). Oh to be young and so ambitious....


Congratulations to Hannah!! Be sure and let me know if she chooses Oxford Gwen. I really think that would be the more prestigious one for her.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Just for the record, I am *NOT* becoming the Librarian of our our library. It was a lovely dream of mine to get my Master's in Library Science but that fell by the wayside a couple of decades ago. My new position is strictly volunteer and means that I will be responsible for directing the local support group called The Friends of the Public Library here in our community. This organization is nation-wide and we are one of a group of many throughout Ohio. We only meet six times a year and are responsible for various guest speakers/programs, recognizing the library staff during the Christmas season, and promoting National Library Week in April to promote our wonderful facility and staff here, locally, among several other service opportunities helping to promote our local facility.
> 
> Our library is the local social spot in our community. We have a number of churches of various denominations, the local school sites K-12, a couple of bars, one small family grocery store, and the volunteer Fire Department/EMT station. Our township was established in 1804; and I even got to serve on the bi-centennial committee for 2 years while we were organizing the year-long celebration of that anniversary.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're feeling better Joy. I'm sure a good nights sleep helped a lot. You may not be Librarian but it sounds like a very responsible job you will be doing. In your "spare time" of course!!

ps Do you have more than 24 hours in a day in Ohio???? :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, glad you could be there to dog sit for DD&DSIL.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another funny from mjs:-
> 
> Subject: In praise of Women Who Read
> 
> ...


Yes, a good one. The first time I heard it I passed it round all my Reading Group members. Gave us all a good laugh!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Enjoyable Sam, very enjoyable.


thewren said:


> Heavens to Murgatroyd
> 
> The other day, a not so elderly (65) lady said something to her son about
> Driving a Jalopy & he looked at her quizzically & said what the heck is
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with you. I'll be sure to let you know.



angelam said:


> Congratulations to Hannah!! Be sure and let me know if she chooses Oxford Gwen. I really think that would be the more prestigious one for her.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

A bit of tidying and sorting today resulted in my finding a pattern that I'd mislaid since I moved in here . So I'm one very happy person now!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Happy Birthday to BubbaLove. Best wishes to those recuperating.
> Molly to vet..271 bl glucose. Goal is 100-120 at most. We have a ways to go before she is regulated. Upping her insulin amount with hopes we can get this under control as she seems to be quite insulin resistant. I will be seeing the vet every Sat. AM for the rest of this month.


Hoping for the best.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good day everyone. Last week I showed you the very cheeky apology card, so today I will show you another card. This one is very different as you will see.
I found it in my own fathers wallet after he passed. It's a souvenir from Panama, and have pm it to Daralene. I now keep it in my wallet and it was read out at my mothers funeral. Hope you find it as lovely as I do.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

martina said:


> A bit of tidying and sorting today resulted in my finding a pattern that I'd mislaid since I moved in here . So I'm one very happy person now!!


And I think I am twice as happy as that! I did some tidying and sorting (long overdue) of my own, and not only found the knitting book I mentioned as lost a couple of weeks ago, but also a cheque book that I had been looking for since December! As well as that, I have unraveled a whole lot of tangled yarn, and found at least three nearly completed projects! It's a good feeling, isn't it! :sm01:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Definitely a good feeling.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> And I think I am twice as happy as that! I did some tidying and sorting (long overdue) of my own, and not only found the knitting book I mentioned as lost a couple of weeks ago, but also a cheque book that I had been looking for since December! As well as that, I have unraveled a whole lot of tangled yarn, and found at least three nearly completed projects! It's a good feeling, isn't it! :sm01:


Congratulations.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

DGS1 went home today and I had an afternoon nap and will get some knitting done this evening.
Wishing those who are ill quick recovery.
Congratulations to Hannah, and oh what a girl that Alice is.
Happy Birthday Bubba Love.

TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 4 February '17

Well this has certainly been a do nothing day. I was in bed and asleep by 11:15PM last night - woke up at 4:45AM feeling not too bad. I should have gotten up - showered - and done something constructive. Instead I laid there dozing and sleeping until after twelve noon. Then I was groggy and really didn't want to get up. Feel pretty good now - just wish I had gotten up when I first got awake.

Heidi and Gary are out for dinner tonight - Applebee's - his oldest son Tory called and invited them out for dinner with his girlfriend and him. I like Tory - a nice man - something funny - Alex used to date the girl that Tory is going with now - actually they just bought a house together.

Cast Iron Nachos

Ingredients

grated cheddar cheese
grated pepper jack cheese, LOTS!
1 cup black beans, drained
1 cup cooked and seasoned ground beef
1 tbsp taco seasoning
1-2 diced Roma tomatoes
1 green onion, sliced thin
fresh jalapeno pepper, diced small
1/2 cup black olives

Directions

1. Place a layer of chips on the bottom of a cast iron skillet.

2. Drain black beans and stir half the taco seasoning into the beans and the other into the ground beef.

3. Top chips with some of the black beans, ground beef and some of the other toppings, and lots of cheese.

4. Continue to layer chips, beans, meat, toppings and cheese.

5. Save some of the fresh toppings to put on top of the nachos once they come out of the oven.

6. Bake in 425º oven for approximately 10 minutes. Watch them and once the cheese is nicely melted and bubbly.

7. Pull out and cover top with remaining cut up tomatoes, onions, jalapenos, olives and cilantro.

8. Serve with loads of sour cream, fresh salsa and guacamole.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/cast-iron-nachos.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

SERVE WITH:

Guacamole

Ingredients:

2 ripe avocados
2 tbsp red onion, finely chopped
2 tbsp red pepper, finely chopped
2 tbsp pickled banana peppers, chopped fine
2 tbsp pickle juice from the jar of banana peppers
juice from one fresh lime
1 tsp coarse salt

Method:

1. Cut avocado in half and remove the stone. (save stone)

2. Score each half section of avocado and scoop the flesh into a glass mixing bowl. 
NOTE: do not use metal as it will react with the lime juice leaving a metal taste.

3. Using a small masher or fork, mash avocados, leaving them slightly chunky.

4. Cut onion, red pepper and banana peppers into small pieces. (for this recipe I like to cut those small)

5. Add banana pepper juice, freshly squeezed lime juice and salt.

6. Stir everything together well.

NOTE: If you make your guacamole earlier in the day, to keep guacamole from turning brown in colour put the stone back into the mixture. Place in refrigerator until ready to serve. Guacamole is best served fresh the same day it's made.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2013/07/guacamole.html

Pico de Gallo

Ingredients

3-4	Roma tomatoes, diced
3-5	3/4 cup diced yellow and red pepper, combined
1/2 cup red onion, diced
1 small seeded jalapeno pepper, dice very small
1/4 cup finely chopped cilantro or parsley
2-3 grinds fresh pepper
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp sugar
juice of one fresh lime (do not use bottled lime juice)

Directions
1. Add all ingredients together in a non-metallic bowl. This can be made earlier in the day, covered and refrigerated.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/06/tex-mex-burgers-flashback-friday_5.html

Bacon Clam Chowder

Ingredients

5 slices center cut bacon, chopped
1 tablespoon butter
1/2 cup celery, chopped
1 medium onion, chopped
2 teaspoons garlic
4-5 potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/2 inch cubes
3 (6.5 ounce) cans clams, drained, juice reserved (juice should be 1 1/2 cups)
1 cup chicken broth
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon Old Bay seasoning
1/3 cup flour
1 cup half and half
1 cup milk

Directions

1. Add the bacon to a large pot over medium heat, and cook until crisp and browned.

2. Remove the bacon from the pot and place on paper towels to drain.

3. Add the butter, celery, onion, and garlic to the pot, and cook 3-4 minutes, until the onions and celery are softened.

4. Add the potatoes, chicken broth, clam juice, pepper, salt, and Old Bay seasoning to the pot.

5. Simmer 10-15 minutes, or until the potatoes are cooked through and easily pierced with a fork.

6. In a small bowl, whisk together the flour, half and half, and milk.

7. Pour the flour mixture into the pot and cook 10 minutes, or until thickened.

8. Stir in the reserved clams and the bacon pieces. Serve hot, topped with oyster crackers.

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2017/02/bacon-clam-chowder.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thebakerupstairs%2FknVp+%28the+baker+upstairs%29

SPINACH, CARROT AND ZUCCHINI DOG TREATS

AUTHOR: CHUNGAH 
PREP TIME: 25 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 25 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 50 MINUTES

INGREDIENTS:

1 cup pumpkin puree
1/4 cup peanut butter
2 large eggs
1/2 cup old fashioned oats
3 cups whole wheat flour, or more, as needed
1 carrot, peeled and shredded
1 zucchini, shredded
1 cup baby spinach, chopped

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or a silicone baking mat; set aside.

1. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, beat pumpkin puree, peanut butter and eggs on medium-high until well combined, about 1-2 minutes.

2. Gradually add old fashioned oats and 2 1/2 cups flour at low speed, beating just until incorporated.

3. Add an additional 1/4 cup flour at a time just until the dough is no longer sticky.

4. Add carrot, zucchini and spinach, beating just until incorporated.

5. Working on a lightly floured surface, knead the dough 3-4 times until it comes together.

6. Using a rolling pin, roll the dough to 1/4-inch thickness. Using cookie cutters, cut out desired shapes and place onto the prepared baking sheet.

7. Place into oven and bake until the edges are golden brown, about 20-25 minutes.

8. Let cool completely.

NOTE: Baking time will vary depending on the size and thickness of the treats. Serving size will also vary depending on the desired shapes and cookie cutters used.

http://damndelicious.net/2015/06/10/spinach-carrot-and-zucchini-dog-treats/

Coffee-Spiked Slow Cooker Beef Carnitas

Take 10 minutes to throw this recipe for Coffee-Spiked Slow Cooker Beef Carnitas in the slow cooker in the morning and come home to endless possibilities for dinner.

Author: Faith/An Edible Mosaic
Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 8 hours
Total time: 8 hours 10 mins
Yield: 8 to 10 servings

Ingredients

2 teaspoons smoked sweet paprika
1½ teaspoons ground cumin
1½ teaspoons ground coriander
1½ teaspoons coarse kosher salt
1 teaspoon dried thyme leaves
1 teaspoon paprika (use sweet if you like a mild spice level or hot for a spicy kick)
½ teaspoon ground black pepper
2 tablespoons organic ground coffee
2 tablespoons coconut sugar (or light brown sugar, lightly packed)
1 (2½ lbs/1.13 kg) beef chuck roast
2 medium-large yellow onions, halved and thinly sliced
1¼ cups (300 ml) Swanson® Beef Cooking Stock

Serving Ideas for a Carnitas Salad Bowl

Greens (I used baby kale)
Chopped tomato
Sliced avocado
Chopped red onion
Fresh cilantro leaves

Instructions

1. Mix together the smoked sweet paprika, cumin, coriander, salt, thyme, paprika, black pepper, coffee, and coconut sugar in a medium bowl.

2. Place the roast in the bottom of the slow cooker and sprinkle the spice mix on top (use the entire amount of the spice mixture).

3. Add the onions on the top and sides of the meat, and then pour in the Swanson® Beef Cooking Stock.

4. Cover the slow cooker and cook on LOW for 8 hours, or until the meat is tender enough to pull apart easily with 2 forks. (Avoid the temptation to open the slow cooker while it cooks.)

5. Pull the meat apart with 2 forks and serve any way you like (such as tacos, salad bowls, rice bowls, etc.).

Notes: Crumbled Queso Fresco or Cotija: These Mexican cheeses are fairly easy to find at Mexican grocery stores, specialty cheese shops, and even large grocery stores that have a refrigerated case in their international food department. If you can't find either of these types of cheese though, you can substitute crumbled goat cheese or a mildly salty feta.

http://www.anediblemosaic.com/coffee-spiked-slow-cooker-beef-carnitas/

Million Dollar Chicken Dinner Will Knock Your Socks Off

Makes 4 Servings

Ingredients

A whole 4 and a half pound chicken
3 Cloves of Garlic
Salt and Pepper to taste
1 Lemon
A Bay Leaf and a bunch of fresh Thyme
Olive Oil
3 slices of French bread - a day old is best

For the Creme Fraiche Glaze

1 cup of Creme Fraiche
The zest and juice of 1 lemon
1 tablespoon grated shallot
1 teaspoon Aleppo Pepper

NOTE: The secret to this super moist Million Dollar Chicken Dinner is all in the Creme Fraiche Glaze.

Directions

1. Start your Million Dollar Chicken Dinner by preheating your oven to 450F or 230C.

2. Then season inside the chicken with salt and pepper, squeeze in the juice of the lemon halves and then pop them in the cavity too with the garlic, thyme and bay leaf.

3. Pour a little of the Olive Oil into the roasting pan and then press in the bread slices; these will absorb all the juices and really add an extra special finishing touch.

4. Place the chicken on top of the bread.

5. Using a pastry brush slather on the Crème Fraiche Glaze. Use is all.

6. Roast for one hour.

For your Creme Fraiche Glaze:

1. simply mix all the ingredients together.

NOTE: Be careful not to grate any of the pith of the lemon (the white part under the skin) as it's very bitter.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/million-dollar-chicken-dinner?omhide=true

I thought I would use this recipe that Sharon (Strawberry4u) shared with us in April of 2012. I just thought it sounded good. Sharon - I hope you don't mind.

Shredded Wheat Cake but really known as Kataife

Anyone can make Kataife, a Greek Pastry, using Shredded Wheat cereal.

Prep Time: 30 minutes
Cook Time: 45 minutes
Total Time: 1 hour, 15 minutes
Serves 10-12.

Ingredients:

3 lbs. shredded wheat cereal
6 cups walnuts chopped fine
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1-1/2 lbs. sweet butter, melted
6 cups sugar
3-1/2 cups water
juice of 1 lemon

Preparation:

1. Spread out half of the shredded wheat on a greased pan, 2 x 13, and pour half melted butter over it.

2. Mix nuts and cinnamon together and sprinkle over shredded wheat.

3, Add the remainder of the ingredients, and pour remainder of butter over top.

4. Bake for 45 minutes in oven 300 degrees.

5. Make syrup by combining sugar, water and lemon juice in saucepan.

6. Cook for 20 minutes making sure sugar is completely dissolved.

7. Allow to cool before pouring over kataife.

8. Cool before serving.

Strawberry4u/ktp

Cottage Cheese Pancakes

Ingredients:

6 eggs
1 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup flour
1/4 cup milk
1/4 cup oil
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
1/4 teaspoon salt

Method:

1. Add all ingredients in a blender and blend at high speed for one minute.

2. Stop and scrap down the sides of the blender.

3. Continue blending until ingredients are thoroughly mixed.

4. Pour onto hot griddle or pan that is lightly greased.

5. Flip when browned on one side and continue cooking until cooked through.

6. Serve with syrup of your choice or powdered sugar.

7. Add some breakfast meat of your liking and some fresh fruit.

8. Serves 4 people.

NOTE: *You can also add one ripe banana to the ingredients in the blender for Banana Cottage Cheese Pancakes.

NOTE: *If you don't have a blender just mix with a hand held mixer or by hand.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/flash-back-friday-cottage-cheese-pacakes.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Black Bean Turkey Nachos with Jalapeno Yogurt

TOTAL TIME: 40 MINUTES
Serves 6

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 sweet onion, chopped
1 small sweet potato, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced or grated
1 pound ground turkey or chicken
1 teaspoon chipotle chile powder
1 teaspoon cumin
kosher salt and pepper
1/4 cup chopped cilantro
2 (4 ounce) cans Old El Paso diced green chiles
1 (14 ounce) can black beans, drained and rinsed
1 cup shredder pepper jack cheese
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 bag tortilla chips
1 mango, diced
jalapenos, cilantro, and lime wedges, for serving

Jalapeno Yogurt
1 cup plain greek yogurt
1 jalapeno, seeded and chopped
juice of 1 lime
kosher salt

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

1. Heat a large skillet over medium high heat and add the olive oil.

2. When the oil shimmers, add the onion and sweet potato and cook until it begins to caramelize, about 5 minutes.

3. Add the garlic and cook 30 seconds.

4. Add the turkey and cook until cooked through, breaking up the meat as it cooks, about 8-10 minutes.

5. Stir in the chipotle chile powder, cumin and a large pinch of both salt and pepper.

6. Add 1/2 cup of water to the skillet, and cook, stirring occasionally until the water is evaporated. Remove from the heat and stir in the cilantro, green chiles and black beans.

7. Arrange the chips in a single layer on a large baking sheet. Sprinkle half of the cheese over the chips and then spoon over an even layer of the turkey. Add the remaining cheese.

8. Transfer to the oven and bake for 10-15 minutes or until the cheese has melted.

9. Meanwhile, make the yogurt. In a small bowl, combine the yogurt, jalapeno, lime juice and salt. Taste and add salt if needed.

10. To serve, top the nachos with mango, cilantro and jalapeno yogurt. Enjoy!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/black-bean-turkey-nachos-with-jalapeno-yogurt/

Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> And I think I am twice as happy as that! I did some tidying and sorting (long overdue) of my own, and not only found the knitting book I mentioned as lost a couple of weeks ago, but also a cheque book that I had been looking for since December! As well as that, I have unraveled a whole lot of tangled yarn, and found at least three nearly completed projects! It's a good feeling, isn't it! :sm01:


Glad you found your knitting book Chris and the cheque book . I quite enjoy untangling yarn, think it's the stubbornness in me


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you both tons of healing energy so you soon are back in the pink. i think i would wear a mask until youngest son is definitely over it. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just popping in to mark my spot
> Youngest son very generously shared his virus with me , so I look and feel like I've been dragged through a bush and trampled on by a herd of elephants even my fingers ache , on a good note I feel better than I did yesterday
> All the nasty viruses here made the news as people are being told to stay at home and not turn up at A&E , making the waiting time for people with injuries to see a doctor longer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know how you feel and my stomach is in knots every time our DD goes on one of her international trips. This last one to Zurich was especially scary, but there weren't as many demonstrators and chaos as expected with what's been on the news with the immigration ban - but she didn't leave until after the ban was changed to allow those with green cards so it had been tempered a bit. Still a very uneasy time.


Yes, sad it's causing so much trouble.
I saw in the news that the 4 month oldGD of people from Washington state was to come from Iran for open heart surgery & now isn't allowed to come


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they get plenty of cuddles - it's just that they want it to be continuour until they have had enough - which usually is a long time and i would get nothing else done. they are good company. --- sam



budasha said:


> Sam, If I had kitties, they would sure be getting cuddles. Some tasty recipes too. I really like spaghetti squash so will have to try some of those recipes.
> 
> Ladies, thank you for the summaries. Helpful as always.
> 
> Sonja, sorry that your son shared his virus with you. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was the yarn unsavable? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam and Julie and Kate thanks for the summaries.
> 
> I swear Alice is soooooo sneaky! Got a box in the mail of 4 skeins of yarn I'd been waiting for and I simply walked across the room...still in the same room and WHAM...that stinker grabbed 2 skeins! Dropped one on the sofa but the other she made it out the doggie door and before I could get to her she had it across the yard yet again. I'm thinking of tieing about 50 skeins around her neck, chest and legs and just let her struggle to get out of them! I swear I wasn't 8 feet away from her getting a book off the shelf! I also found a missing bedroom slipper out there which I just tossed into the trash too along with the yarn. Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats to Hannah - you go girl. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Rookie....any definite date on the KAP yet? I know I'm pestering but DD just got accepted to Oxford and another university in Liverpool (don't know which she will accept) and I need to make some plans. Yea Hannah! She is going to go talk to her counselor too about postponing graduating because she says she really wants to do the New Zealand/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii study abroad and if postponing she could most likely get that one too for not this May but May 2018 (I think that is correct). Oh to be young and so ambitious....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another funny from mjs:-
> 
> Subject: In praise of Women Who Read
> 
> ...


????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

take the med joy - i'm not fond of steroids either but they do help me breathe easier. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, so sorry you have nasty bug. Hope you feel better soon.
> Gwen, you must be over the moon proud of Hannah. What an honor!
> Bless my GP, when I told her how bad microscopic colitis was she called my Gastro guy and she Rx'ed me Budesonide. I have appt to see him 2/15. I hate being on steroid but I know it works and really know I was getting dangerously depressed and I am not a depressive person. But I had thoughts of this is not life as I want to live it. Will start med tonight and should feel better by Sunday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another funny from mjs:-
> 
> Subject: In praise of Women Who Read
> 
> ...


LOL!! That is a good one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

regardless of the recipe you can always get rid of the mushrooms - unless of course it is something like mushroom soup or the like. Heidi doesn't like them either. picks them out of everything. --- sam


busyworkerbee said:


> It does, but am wondering if I can skip the mushrooms as I cannot eat them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> After the last reorganization, she reports into someone in Brussels so will be doing even more international travel. She's been to some cool places like Ireland, Spain, Singapore, etc. so pretty safe places. There have been several bans on international travel by her company but it's wide open for the moment.


 Scary as heck for you, does she enjoy the travel? Well, duh, I guess if she didn't, she'd work in a different field than she is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you help make it lovely. --- sam



martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for the new tea party. Delicious recipes , knitting, crochet and friends, what a lovely place this is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Happy Birthday to BubbaLove. Best wishes to those recuperating.
> Molly to vet..271 bl glucose. Goal is 100-120 at most. We have a ways to go before she is regulated. Upping her insulin amount with hopes we can get this under control as she seems to be quite insulin resistant. I will be seeing the vet every Sat. AM for the rest of this month.


I hope that you are able to get it to come down fairly quickly, poor Molly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear you are back in the pink again. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Just for the record, I am *NOT* becoming the Librarian of our our library. It was a lovely dream of mine to get my Master's in Library Science but that fell by the wayside a couple of decades ago. My new position is strictly volunteer and means that I will be responsible for directing the local support group called The Friends of the Public Library here in our community. This organization is nation-wide and we are one of a group of many throughout Ohio. We only meet six times a year and are responsible for various guest speakers/programs, recognizing the library staff during the Christmas season, and promoting National Library Week in April to promote our wonderful facility and staff here, locally, among several other service opportunities helping to promote our local facility.
> 
> Our library is the local social spot in our community. We have a number of churches of various denominations, the local school sites K-12, a couple of bars, one small family grocery store, and the volunteer Fire Department/EMT station. Our township was established in 1804; and I even got to serve on the bi-centennial committee for 2 years while we were organizing the year-long celebration of that anniversary.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is the yarn replaceable? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That is worth a try and goodness knows I've plenty of yarn and can spare some to make it! I'll give it a try tomorrow! It's not like she doesn't have plenty of toys but perhaps it is the texture that appeals to her. We shall see!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Heavens to Murgatroyd
> 
> The other day, a not so elderly (65) lady said something to her son about
> Driving a Jalopy & he looked at her quizzically & said what the heck is
> ...


 :sm02: 
I've heard most of those, and it's all hunky dory. 
After while crocodile...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it's called being a mother. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm so glad you got a prescription and have started taking it. Hopefully it will do the trick and do it quickly!
> 
> Thank you for the congratulations about DD; yes I am very proud of her. I will say with all the changes being initiated by the new government administration I'm probably more anxious than the last time about her going abroad but just have to trust God for her protection and trust her good common sense. Hannah is overall very responsible and makes good decisions. I'm just a worry wart when it comes to her; what mom isn't, right?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just catching up on the new Tea Party. Thanks Sam for another bunch of recipes, the Creamy Garlic Chicken has already gone in the file. I'll be making that for sure sometime soon. Thanks to Margaret, Kate and Julie for the summaries, I needed them this week.
> Well, this afternoon I met DD and DGD at a Garden Centre near here for a cup of tea. They were out for a bit of shopping together as DGS was away at a rowing event and DSIL was down in Bath as his father had been taken in to hospital. Poor old fella has been in and out of hospital so many times in the past year but at 94 he is just getting more and more frail. However this time it looks like he will not bounce back. DSIL called while we were out to say that his father was very poorly and could pass away any time, maybe a couple of hours, maybe a couple of days but not long for sure. So here I am at DDs house on dog sitting duties while they gather to say their goodbyes. Not sure how long I'll be here.


I'm so sorry, I hope that it's an easy passing for him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good day everyone. Last week I showed you the very cheeky apology card, so today I will show you another card. This one is very different as you will see.
> I found it in my own fathers wallet after he passed. It's a souvenir from Panama, and have pm it to Daralene. I now keep it in my wallet and it was read out at my mothers funeral. Hope you find it as lovely as I do.


That is beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> And I think I am twice as happy as that! I did some tidying and sorting (long overdue) of my own, and not only found the knitting book I mentioned as lost a couple of weeks ago, but also a cheque book that I had been looking for since December! As well as that, I have unraveled a whole lot of tangled yarn, and found at least three nearly completed projects! It's a good feeling, isn't it! :sm01:


You've been very busy, I've been using up stuff from my craft room lately & really need to get it cleaned, it seems to always look like a bomb just went org.
I went to Quilting today, put together 2 quilts from the "scraps" I've been messing with all week. One double & one crib sized. I need to make 2 more blocks & have enough for another twin. It feels so good to make something useful from "junk"????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> And I think I am twice as happy as that! I did some tidying and sorting (long overdue) of my own, and not only found the knitting book I mentioned as lost a couple of weeks ago, but also a cheque book that I had been looking for since December! As well as that, I have unraveled a whole lot of tangled yarn, and found at least three nearly completed projects! It's a good feeling, isn't it! :sm01:


Yippee!!! You hit the jackpot with your tidying up. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does not sound good tami - you take care of yourself - don't try and do too much. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Yay! Page 3! Prayers for all who are ill, and or have family and pets who are ill. Enjoyed the funnies.
> 
> We are still enjoying our trip. We are still in the Yuma area. Hoping to get up closer to maybe see Sorlenna. And maybe Sandi. We went back down to Algadones Mexico Tuesday. It started out a great day, but soon after we arrived I started with the right hand shaking again. It lasted the whole time we were there. We couldn't just come back, as we didn't drive. Our friend was having dental work done and he drove. I was exhausted by the time we got back. I will be checking with my dr when I get home. I had also had to use my inhaler. I've been tire since, and did not go down with the guys today when they went back to finish Jims dental work. Lots better today.
> 
> I'm in on the hugs from last week!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sending you both tons of healing energy so you soon are back in the pink. i think i would wear a mask until youngest son is definitely over it. lol --- sam


I've felt sick all day long so had nothing to eat and fell asleep this afternoon so now I'm wide awake and hungry at nearly midnight . Keep thinking of crispy chicken


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does blocking your socks keep them from shrinking in the wash? or don't they shrink. i was thinking they would need to be laid out flat to dry and not put in the dryer. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well the Guild had a trading table today.
> The worth of getting my stash into Ravelry was shown. I added a yarn the other day, a reasonable amount left from something else but enough to really do anything with. Well someone had a few balls of it for sale today. Pulled up my stash and it was the same dyelot! So of course I got it. And then 4 lots of sock yarn- just becuase. Well one was blue and I've decided I need some blue socks.
> And there was a pile of Jean Greenhowe patterns at 3 for $1. So I grabbed 8 (plus one other pattern book). Two priced one $7 the other $18.
> And a set of sock blockers. So many are given away or try to sell them that blocking each pair as I do it would seem to make sense as they do look better.
> So 4th February and I will already have trouble using more than I add in February.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a lovely sweater kate - the specks are in color - like a confetti cake. she is going to love it. --- sam



KateB said:


> Morning all! Sonja, Tami, Joy and anyone else feeling under the weather, I hope you all make a speedy recovery. Thanks to Sam for the start, Margaret for the summary and Julie for posting for me - it let me get an early night as I was really tired last night. I had gone to visit my DB in hospital yesterday afternoon, intending to stay for an hour, but while I was there he was told that as he had at last finished with the iv antibiotics he could go home for the weekend "if he wanted?".....!! So of course I volunteered to run him home, but then we had to wait for his prescription to come up from the hospital pharmacy and (as seems to always be the case) it took 3hours for that to happen. By this time it was dark and pouring with rain so it was a horrible journey - all the time trying to pretend that I was fine...not terrified! Hadn't realised just how much you get out of the way of driving at night, and the rain didn't improve things! Thankfully too my DB has a good sense of direction (mine is awful!) so he could keep me right as to where we were going or dear knows we might have been driving yet! I was so pleased to eventually get home (around 7pm when I had intended to be back by 4) and it was great to be able to hand everything over to Julie! I'm going to have a quiet day today as DH is away to Edinburgh to watch the rugby (6 Nations tournament starts today) and I only have to do a quick tidy for the girls coming on Monday then I can work on finishing a cardigan for Caitlin - not sure if I like it as it's an off-white colour with spots of colour through it and to me it looks dirty! However, it'll do for round the house. I'll stop now having written a book and get myself some breakfast - I'm missing my morning crossword as the newspaper hasn't arrived yet, don't know what's made him so late this morning. TTYL ......Just wrote that and the paper boy arrived!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You've been very busy, I've been using up stuff from my craft room lately & really need to get it cleaned, it seems to always look like a bomb just went org.
> I went to Quilting today, put together 2 quilts from the "scraps" I've been messing with all week. One double & one crib sized. I need to make 2 more blocks & have enough for another twin. It feels so good to make something useful from "junk"????


Bonnie are there any special tools or equipment that I would need if I wanted to learn how to make a quilt . Just basic quilting ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in singing Happy Birthday to you Bubba Love. hope you are having a great day and that you blow out all your candles in one breath. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Only one birthday person that I recognise as being a regular here-
> *Bubba Love has her Birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy day!*


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jackie, hope you are having a great birthday & are feeling better

Angela, sad about your DDs FIL, hope he has a peaceful passing, at least at 94 he's had a good life.

Sonja, sorry you are still feeling poorly. That darn bug sure hangs on, seems people get feeling better & start to go back to normal actives then bang, it's back again. 

While I was away today DH got a call from a cousin on his mom's side- he lost 2 relatives yesterday, a cousin 60ish, I think from cancer & his mom's 90 + yr old sister. DHs moms family are rather strange & not very close, 2 of his mom's sisters I never even met????. I expect we will be going to funerals next week


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, sad it's causing so much trouble.
> I saw in the news that the 4 month oldGD of people from Washington state was to come from Iran for open heart surgery & now isn't allowed to come


I believe that she has been cleared to come to New York for the surgery. A judge has blocked the ban for many of the people who were banned.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i sympathize with you franvan - dry heaves are no fun - actually having the bug is no fun but the dry heaves just make it worse. after a while they just hurt. sending you tons of healing energy in the hope that you are soon back in the pink. --- sam



FranVan said:


> Sam, thank u for the great recipes. Will try the spaghetti squash recipe. I have had this bug that seems to be going around. Dry heaves and cough . And so very tired. The cold weather doesn't help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie are there any special tools or equipment that I would need if I wanted to learn how to make a quilt . Just basic quilting ?


Not really, lots of things are nice to have but you can quilt without them. A rotary cutter & cutting mat make it much easier & quicker. You get nicer, more accurate cuts than with scissors. What kind of quilt are you thinking? If you look on the Missouri Star web site they have great tutorials


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would just sprinkle chili powder right on the yarn. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is a good idea too. Will check into getting some of the spray. Hey, I wonder if I made a solution of water & chili powder and sprayed it if it would work? What do you think?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I believe that she has been cleared to come to New York for the surgery. A judge has blocked the ban for many of the people who were banned.


That's good, would be terrible if she lost her life over politics


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the card kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Jackie! (BubbaLove)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, I've done that and so now, I always close the box and set something heavy on it, that's handy because he both wants into the box(being a cat of course), and wants the yarn. And don't use a glass of water that's handy, that really doesn't work, yes, I tried it. :sm12:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've felt sick all day long so had nothing to eat and fell asleep this afternoon so now I'm wide awake and hungry at nearly midnight . Keep thinking of crispy chicken


Ewe, I hope you are feeling a bit better at midnight since you are craving chicken, probably not easy to find crispy chicken at midnight where you are either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, hope you are having a great birthday & are feeling better
> 
> Angela, sad about your DDs FIL, hope he has a peaceful passing, at least at 94 he's had a good life.
> 
> ...


So sorry about the passing of your DH's relatives, 60 is so young, 90+ is a good long life but I'm sure she'll still be missed by many.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - that is a good one julie. thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another funny from mjs:-
> 
> Subject: In praise of Women Who Read
> 
> ...


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Forgot to thank Sam for the opening and recipes and the Ladies for the summaries.
Good you and DD were able to sort through the baby stuff without Serena's help Sugar.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flokrejci - how good to see you - hope you are well. what have you been knitting? --- sam



flokrejci said:


> Ditto! I found myself waiting for the punchline! Some of us are very easy to amuse...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to wrap molly up in warm healing energy. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Happy Birthday to BubbaLove. Best wishes to those recuperating.
> Molly to vet..271 bl glucose. Goal is 100-120 at most. We have a ways to go before she is regulated. Upping her insulin amount with hopes we can get this under control as she seems to be quite insulin resistant. I will be seeing the vet every Sat. AM for the rest of this month.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad - but at 94 one could say he has had a full like - sending tons of healing energy to help him get better - if not - i hope he has an easy passing. --- sam



angelam said:


> Just catching up on the new Tea Party. Thanks Sam for another bunch of recipes, the Creamy Garlic Chicken has already gone in the file. I'll be making that for sure sometime soon. Thanks to Margaret, Kate and Julie for the summaries, I needed them this week.
> Well, this afternoon I met DD and DGD at a Garden Centre near here for a cup of tea. They were out for a bit of shopping together as DGS was away at a rowing event and DSIL was down in Bath as his father had been taken in to hospital. Poor old fella has been in and out of hospital so many times in the past year but at 94 he is just getting more and more frail. However this time it looks like he will not bounce back. DSIL called while we were out to say that his father was very poorly and could pass away any time, maybe a couple of hours, maybe a couple of days but not long for sure. So here I am at DDs house on dog sitting duties while they gather to say their goodbyes. Not sure how long I'll be here.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is beautiful!


I think so, it was quite a surprise finding something so sentimental he had all those years. My dad was a real character, wicked sense of humour, quite strict but fair with it. We often clashed, too much alike in personality, but he was my dad and I loved him and miss his warm bear hugs and jokes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely poem. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good day everyone. Last week I showed you the very cheeky apology card, so today I will show you another card. This one is very different as you will see.
> I found it in my own fathers wallet after he passed. It's a souvenir from Panama, and have pm it to Daralene. I now keep it in my wallet and it was read out at my mothers funeral. Hope you find it as lovely as I do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not really, lots of things are nice to have but you can quilt without them. A rotary cutter & cutting mat make it much easier & quicker. You get nicer, more accurate cuts than with scissors. What kind of quilt are you thinking? If you look on the Missouri Star web site they have great tutorials


Thanks Bonnie I'll take a look . Not quite sure what I want to do, ordered some books from library so hopefully they will give me some ideas


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and they are no doubt lovely quilts as all yours have been. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> You've been very busy, I've been using up stuff from my craft room lately & really need to get it cleaned, it seems to always look like a bomb just went org.
> I went to Quilting today, put together 2 quilts from the "scraps" I've been messing with all week. One double & one crib sized. I need to make 2 more blocks & have enough for another twin. It feels so good to make something useful from "junk"????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should have a kentucky fried chicken place down the road - their crispy chicken is pretty good. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Ewe, I hope you are feeling a bit better at midnight since you are craving chicken, probably not easy to find crispy chicken at midnight where you are either.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i am caught up - think it is time to stick marie in the oven. --- sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely poem. --- sam


What a neat poem. Shows the kind person your father was. 
Just untangled/frogged a hat I started last year. Found the count was off which doesn't bode well for cables. Starting over. Had considered doing the Chinese lady cast on but found it was a bit too much for my tired brain. Shall do the knit cast on instead. Hope it will be stretchy enough for a hat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Heavens to Murgatroyd
> 
> The other day, a not so elderly (65) lady said something to her son about
> Driving a Jalopy & he looked at her quizzically & said what the heck is
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just catching up on the new Tea Party. Thanks Sam for another bunch of recipes, the Creamy Garlic Chicken has already gone in the file. I'll be making that for sure sometime soon. Thanks to Margaret, Kate and Julie for the summaries, I needed them this week.
> Well, this afternoon I met DD and DGD at a Garden Centre near here for a cup of tea. They were out for a bit of shopping together as DGS was away at a rowing event and DSIL was down in Bath as his father had been taken in to hospital. Poor old fella has been in and out of hospital so many times in the past year but at 94 he is just getting more and more frail. However this time it looks like he will not bounce back. DSIL called while we were out to say that his father was very poorly and could pass away any time, maybe a couple of hours, maybe a couple of days but not long for sure. So here I am at DDs house on dog sitting duties while they gather to say their goodbyes. Not sure how long I'll be here.


Sad news about DSIL's father. Hope he has a peaceful passing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good day everyone. Last week I showed you the very cheeky apology card, so today I will show you another card. This one is very different as you will see.
> I found it in my own fathers wallet after he passed. It's a souvenir from Panama, and have pm it to Daralene. I now keep it in my wallet and it was read out at my mothers funeral. Hope you find it as lovely as I do.


A beautiful poem. I had one that was written to my DH's nanna. I wish I'd kept a copy but I gave it to my nephew so that it would remain in the family. I hope he does keep it and pass it on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> And I think I am twice as happy as that! I did some tidying and sorting (long overdue) of my own, and not only found the knitting book I mentioned as lost a couple of weeks ago, but also a cheque book that I had been looking for since December! As well as that, I have unraveled a whole lot of tangled yarn, and found at least three nearly completed projects! It's a good feeling, isn't it! :sm01:


Good for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Some good super bowl recipes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, sad it's causing so much trouble.
> I saw in the news that the 4 month oldGD of people from Washington state was to come from Iran for open heart surgery & now isn't allowed to come


Sick Kids Hospital in Toronto is taking some of those kids in now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've felt sick all day long so had nothing to eat and fell asleep this afternoon so now I'm wide awake and hungry at nearly midnight . Keep thinking of crispy chicken


I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????Our old dog used to be terrible for dragging dead things up to my doorstep ????Especially if we were getting company


When Susan was a wee one, our cat brought in a snake which we thought was dead because it was just lying there on the carpet. Don reached to pick it up before going on to bed after a midnight shift. When he went to pick it up the snake (about 8-10'' long), it rolled over and began to try to sense what he was by flicking its tongue in and out as they are prone to do. Don jumped backwards; the girls climbed onto the the back of the couch, and the dog barked repeatedly. I went to the kitchen for the straw broom and the dustpan so he could toss it out the front door before heading to bed. Try getting to sleep after such an incident! LOL :sm19: :sm19: :sm19:

It was not a fun time to try resting.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, sad it's causing so much trouble.
> I saw in the news that the 4 month oldGD of people from Washington state was to come from Iran for open heart surgery & now isn't allowed to come


It's disrupted so many families.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Scary as heck for you, does she enjoy the travel? Well, duh, I guess if she didn't, she'd work in a different field than she is.


She doesn't seem to mind it, but then she has us to take over while she's gone. if she had to have a nanny or other arrangements, it wouldn't be nearly as fun.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better Joy. I'm sure a good nights sleep helped a lot. You may not be Librarian but it sounds like a very responsible job you will be doing. In your "spare time" of course!!
> 
> ps Do you have more than 24 hours in a day in Ohio???? :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Of course not, darlin'. I still haven't found time to knit in several weeks--since I sat with my friend for the birth of her newest DGD with all the birth traumas. DGM called me this afternoon to say the feeding tube and the external shunt or stent (?) were removed today. Mom can now hold, feed and burp the baby with great care. She may even be able to come home in another week or so if all goes well with these tubes being removed. But they have been told that she may not live to her 3rd birthday. Or she might but with limited eyesight and a few other limitations. God only knows for certain.

With a good board, the president's jobs can be rather minimal, especially if those officers have more time available. It's mostly running meetings and delegating responsibilities. I'm pretty good at that from years of practice. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

Congratulations, happy happy wishes, and hugs for everyone who has need of them

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> does blocking your socks keep them from shrinking in the wash? or don't they shrink. i was thinking they would need to be laid out flat to dry and not put in the dryer. --- sam


Sam, it depends on the wool or blend of fibers used in your sock yarn. Some of mine have to be dried flat after smoothing them out on a towel; others can be thrown into the drier with like fibers and dried. Those come out flat also whether they have a heel flap or are knitted as ''tube'' socks. At least mine work this way.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> When Susan was a wee one, our cat brought in a snake which we thought was dead because it was just lying there on the carpet. Don reached to pick it up before going on to bed after a midnight shift. When he went to pick it up the snake (about 8-10'' long), it rolled over and began to try to sense what he was by flicking its tongue in and out as they are prone to do. Don jumped backwards; the girls climbed onto the the back of the couch, and the dog barked repeatedly. I went to the kitchen for the straw broom and the dustpan so he could toss it out the front door before heading to bed. Try getting to sleep after such an incident! LOL :sm19: :sm19: :sm19:
> 
> It was not a fun time to try resting.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm06: That would put a damper on relaxation for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She doesn't seem to mind it, but then she has us to take over while she's gone. if she had to have a nanny or other arrangements, it wouldn't be nearly as fun.


I can understand that. And thankfully it sounds like she's not usually gone for very many days at a time which would also be good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Of course not, darlin'. I still haven't found time to knit in several weeks--since I sat with my friend for the birth of her newest DGD with all the birth traumas. DGM called me this afternoon to say the feeding tube and the external shunt or stent (?) were removed today. Mom can now hold, feed and burp the baby with great care. She may even be able to come home in another week or so if all goes well with these tubes being removed. But they have been told that she may not live to her 3rd birthday. Or she might but with limited eyesight and a few other limitations. God only knows for certain.
> 
> With a good board, the president's jobs can be rather minimal, especially if those officers have more time available. It's mostly running meetings and delegating responsibilities. I'm pretty good at that from years of practice. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> ...


Good news on the baby, hopefully she'll prove the docs wrong and will have a good long life with few issues.

We always said that a good manager/supervisor was a great delegator. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I think so, it was quite a surprise finding something so sentimental he had all those years. My dad was a real character, wicked sense of humour, quite strict but fair with it. We often clashed, too much alike in personality, but he was my dad and I loved him and miss his warm bear hugs and jokes.


I was too much like my dad in many ways, he used to push my buttons just because he could get me up in arms. lol Used to make me crazy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OhioJoy, OMG I am not a fan of snakes. Id have nightmares.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> OhioJoy, OMG I am not a fan of snakes. Id have nightmares.


Ditto! we don't have them in New Zealand, The only ones I've seen were in Oz in a zoo, and in Singapore, where I politely declined to have a photo taken with one.
They scare me to bits.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all. I have had the company of my 3 grands for a few days. I do enjoy them but the sniping and complaining that goes on between an 11 yr old girl and 8 yr old boy can be exhausting....It's a good thing the weather was nice enough to get them out of the apartment and walking off some of that energy. We took a favorite walk down to see the lions. DD and her SO picked us up there since we were not at my home when they arrived to pick up the kiddos. 
It really has been rather nice around here and I have been able to go walking more often. In fact, walked to my doctors appointment on Tuesday. It was my first with this new doc. They did the usual blood work, of which I have to go back this coming Wednesday to discuss results. 
Some of our flowering trees are already in bloom. Seems a little early since the temps are still dropping to near freezing at night.
Gwen, congrats to your DD. What an exciting future she has.
Happy Birthday to Jackie
Get well soon to all still feeling poorly. 
KayeJo, hoping all went well with Marla's MRI
Kate, I think the little sweater looks adorable. 

I am in on the group hug as well 

Evelyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I have had the company of my 3 grands for a few days. I do enjoy them but the sniping and complaining that goes on between an 11 yr old girl and 8 yr old boy can be exhausting....It's a good thing the weather was nice enough to get them out of the apartment and walking off some of that energy. We took a favorite walk down to see the lions. DD and her SO picked us up there since we were not at my home when they arrived to pick up the kiddos.
> It really has been rather nice around here and I have been able to go walking more often. In fact, walked to my doctors appointment on Tuesday. It was my first with this new doc. They did the usual blood work, of which I have to go back this coming Wednesday to discuss results.
> Some of our flowering trees are already in bloom. Seems a little early since the temps are still dropping to near freezing at night.
> Gwen, congrats to your DD. What an exciting future she has.
> ...


It's great you are able to be out walking more, it's great exercise and just great stress relief. Love the tree, it's so pretty. The kids are adorable and look like they are have a lovely time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:40 pm and have been absent. Fell asleep on the couch last night watching a movie. Then was up at 8am and tackled Gages room. Finally got some stuff sorted and with the 2 new shelves I got off a buy and sell sight I think it looks good. The closet on the other hand is a disaster. ????????????

A few more rounds and I am going to cast off second leg cuff of monster longies. Will do the face tomorrow. 

Off to bed shortly. Night all ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:40 pm and have been absent. Fell asleep on the couch last night watching a movie. Then was up at 8am and tackled Gages room. Finally got some stuff sorted and with the 2 new shelves I got off a buy and sell sight I think it looks good. The closet on the other hand is a disaster. ????????????
> 
> A few more rounds and I am going to cast off second leg cuff of monster longies. Will do the face tomorrow.
> 
> Off to bed shortly. Night all ????


Looks great Mel! :sm24: 
Tackle one thing at a time, the closet will still be there when you get to it. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Of course not, darlin'. I still haven't found time to knit in several weeks--since I sat with my friend for the birth of her newest DGD with all the birth traumas. DGM called me this afternoon to say the feeding tube and the external shunt or stent (?) were removed today. Mom can now hold, feed and burp the baby with great care. She may even be able to come home in another week or so if all goes well with these tubes being removed. But they have been told that she may not live to her 3rd birthday. Or she might but with limited eyesight and a few other limitations. God only knows for certain.
> 
> With a good board, the president's jobs can be rather minimal, especially if those officers have more time available. It's mostly running meetings and delegating responsibilities. I'm pretty good at that from years of practice. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> ...


Good news that the baby might be coming home.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's great you are able to be out walking more, it's great exercise and just great stress relief. Love the tree, it's so pretty. The kids are adorable and look like they are have a lovely time.


Glad you got to walk. Maya and I walked half an hour. Still some snow on higher north facing peaks.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I have had the company of my 3 grands for a few days. I do enjoy them but the sniping and complaining that goes on between an 11 yr old girl and 8 yr old boy can be exhausting....It's a good thing the weather was nice enough to get them out of the apartment and walking off some of that energy. We took a favorite walk down to see the lions. DD and her SO picked us up there since we were not at my home when they arrived to pick up the kiddos.
> It really has been rather nice around here and I have been able to go walking more often. In fact, walked to my doctors appointment on Tuesday. It was my first with this new doc. They did the usual blood work, of which I have to go back this coming Wednesday to discuss results.
> Some of our flowering trees are already in bloom. Seems a little early since the temps are still dropping to near freezing at night.
> Gwen, congrats to your DD. What an exciting future she has.
> ...


What a treasure to have the opportunity to spend with the grand children. When my boys would talk mean with each other, I made them stand and look at each other. They couldn't leave that position until they each said 10 nice things about each other. I wanted them to value their sibling. I stood right there and counted each one. They had to take turns saying nice things. I only had to do it once, but they got the message to value other people. I still don't let them get by with insulting the other person, which is not tried very often any way. They truly do love and care about each other which makes life a lot easier.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I have had the company of my 3 grands for a few days. I do enjoy them but the sniping and complaining that goes on between an 11 yr old girl and 8 yr old boy can be exhausting....It's a good thing the weather was nice enough to get them out of the apartment and walking off some of that energy. We took a favorite walk down to see the lions. DD and her SO picked us up there since we were not at my home when they arrived to pick up the kiddos.
> It really has been rather nice around here and I have been able to go walking more often. In fact, walked to my doctors appointment on Tuesday. It was my first with this new doc. They did the usual blood work, of which I have to go back this coming Wednesday to discuss results.
> Some of our flowering trees are already in bloom. Seems a little early since the temps are still dropping to near freezing at night.
> Gwen, congrats to your DD. What an exciting future she has.
> ...


Lovely magnolia blossoms. Nice picture of your grands.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> What a treasure to have the opportunity to spend with the grand children. When my boys would talk mean with each other, I made them stand and look at each other. They couldn't leave that position until they each said 10 nice things about each other. I wanted them to value their sibling. I stood right there and counted each one. They had to take turns saying nice things. I only had to do it once, but they got the message to value other people. I still don't let them get by with insulting the other person, which is not tried very often any way. They truly do love and care about each other which makes life a lot easier.


That's a great idea, I'm going to file that away to use when/if I have grands and they are mean to each other. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm beat, I think it's just emotional upheaval from the last weeks goings on. David has to be up early to head to Longmont, Co with a load but he'll be home tomorrow afternoon or evening, hopefully they'll get him unloaded quickly. Have to go to my cousin's for a bit tomorrow, but then I'm home and will veg out til David gets home. I hope. 
Well, I'm going to get off here for the night, see you all tomorrow. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that you find out what's causing it or something to stop it from happening, glad though that you are feeling better today.
> Keep enjoying your trip.


It seems to have started about 2 years ago but was only once in a while, and mostly when stressed. However, I have been off balance for a few years and can't come any closer to a time frame than that. You know that little dance we do when we loose our balance? Like that, and almost always to the right. It's the right side that gives me the most trouble. I am finding that I am off to the right and catching myself with the left foot. I am still tired. We went to a flea market this morning for an hour or so, and caught myself doing that shuffle several times and that's when it dawned on me that I am always going to the right. I am not dizzy. I tried to discribe how it was to my daughter one day. It's like everything shifts for a split second. She called it a spacial shift. I think that comes the closest to describing that part. Anyway, I told DH that it may get expensive when we get home. Thankfully we have pretty good insurance.

Forgot to say congratulations to Hannah! What a fantastic opportunity, and to be asked back to Oxford says a lot!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only one birthday person that I recognise as being a regular here-
> *Bubba Love has her Birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy day!*


Happy Birthday Jackie!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, healing energy sent your way. Hugs, spatial shift does notvsound fun.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just catching up on the new Tea Party. Thanks Sam for another bunch of recipes, the Creamy Garlic Chicken has already gone in the file. I'll be making that for sure sometime soon. Thanks to Margaret, Kate and Julie for the summaries, I needed them this week.
> Well, this afternoon I met DD and DGD at a Garden Centre near here for a cup of tea. They were out for a bit of shopping together as DGS was away at a rowing event and DSIL was down in Bath as his father had been taken in to hospital. Poor old fella has been in and out of hospital so many times in the past year but at 94 he is just getting more and more frail. However this time it looks like he will not bounce back. DSIL called while we were out to say that his father was very poorly and could pass away any time, maybe a couple of hours, maybe a couple of days but not long for sure. So here I am at DDs house on dog sitting duties while they gather to say their goodbyes. Not sure how long I'll be here.


Sending prayers for your family


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finished another hat, this one in chunky yarn on size 11/8 mm needles. Another thing marked off stash! Now onto the next one. I'm working on February's patterns, hoping for two to publish this month. 

Thinking about making biscotti tomorrow. I have a book of recipes and went through to see which ones I have the ingredients for. It's narrowed down to two, ginger and chocolate. Maybe both! 

I'll say yay for the good news and extend sympathy for the sad news. 

Mel, Gage's room is looking good. Maybe that will help him settle down and get back on track.

I'm going to play with patterns now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that does not sound good tami - you take care of yourself - don't try and do too much. --- sam


I am slowing down, Sam. I have had to. And I scared DH when it was so bad Tuesday, and he is keeping track of me. He won't tell me I scared him but the people we are with told me. He is taking good care of me. If I think it needs attention before we get back to Ohio I will do so. I am also taking notes so I don't forget to tell the dr something


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, hope you are having a great birthday & are feeling better
> 
> Angela, sad about your DDs FIL, hope he has a peaceful passing, at least at 94 he's had a good life.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear of the losses in your family. Sending prayers for your family


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a neat poem. Shows the kind person your father was.
> Just untangled/frogged a hat I started last year. Found the count was off which doesn't bode well for cables. Starting over. Had considered doing the Chinese lady cast on but found it was a bit too much for my tired brain. Shall do the knit cast on instead. Hope it will be stretchy enough for a hat.


I just use the long tail cast on for the hats I make so you should be fine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, healing energy sent your way. Hugs, spatial shift does notvsound fun.


Thank you. And no, it's not, but only lasts a split second. Then I'm fine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Sonja, Tami, Joy and anyone else feeling under the weather, I hope you all make a speedy recovery. Thanks to Sam for the start, Margaret for the summary and Julie for posting for me - it let me get an early night as I was really tired last night. I had gone to visit my DB in hospital yesterday afternoon, intending to stay for an hour, but while I was there he was told that as he had at last finished with the iv antibiotics he could go home for the weekend "if he wanted?".....!! So of course I volunteered to run him home, but then we had to wait for his prescription to come up from the hospital pharmacy and (as seems to always be the case) it took 3hours for that to happen. By this time it was dark and pouring with rain so it was a horrible journey - all the time trying to pretend that I was fine...not terrified! Hadn't realised just how much you get out of the way of driving at night, and the rain didn't improve things! Thankfully too my DB has a good sense of direction (mine is awful!) so he could keep me right as to where we were going or dear knows we might have been driving yet! I was so pleased to eventually get home (around 7pm when I had intended to be back by 4) and it was great to be able to hand everything over to Julie! I'm going to have a quiet day today as DH is away to Edinburgh to watch the rugby (6 Nations tournament starts today) and I only have to do a quick tidy for the girls coming on Monday then I can work on finishing a cardigan for Caitlin - not sure if I like it as it's an off-white colour with spots of colour through it and to me it looks dirty! However, it'll do for round the house. I'll stop now having written a book and get myself some breakfast - I'm missing my morning crossword as the newspaper hasn't arrived yet, don't know what's made him so late this morning. TTYL ......Just wrote that and the paper boy arrived!


Driving in the dark and the rain is the one combination I hate. Nice for DB to get home for the weekend though.
The cardigan looks fine to me.

Following hte cricket against NZ. Whoever wins this game gets to keep/regain the trophy they are playing for. Very evenly placed currently. We start to look like we might be getting slightly ahead and then NZ take some wickets.
As I write this NZ took another wicket so they are now on top.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only one birthday person that I recognise as being a regular here-
> *Bubba Love has her Birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy day!*


Happy Birthday to you from Adelaide as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, thank you for your summary. I apologize for not thanking you when I thanked Sam and Julie.


No worries.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Heavens to Murgatroyd
> 
> See ya later, alligator!


In a while crocodile.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some good looking grandchildren there evelyn. i keep looking at the trees here - no buds yet. but we are one day closer to spring. --- sam



EJS said:


> Hi all. I have had the company of my 3 grands for a few days. I do enjoy them but the sniping and complaining that goes on between an 11 yr old girl and 8 yr old boy can be exhausting....It's a good thing the weather was nice enough to get them out of the apartment and walking off some of that energy. We took a favorite walk down to see the lions. DD and her SO picked us up there since we were not at my home when they arrived to pick up the kiddos.
> It really has been rather nice around here and I have been able to go walking more often. In fact, walked to my doctors appointment on Tuesday. It was my first with this new doc. They did the usual blood work, of which I have to go back this coming Wednesday to discuss results.
> Some of our flowering trees are already in bloom. Seems a little early since the temps are still dropping to near freezing at night.
> Gwen, congrats to your DD. What an exciting future she has.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good melody - great looking shelves you found. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 9:40 pm and have been absent. Fell asleep on the couch last night watching a movie. Then was up at 8am and tackled Gages room. Finally got some stuff sorted and with the 2 new shelves I got off a buy and sell sight I think it looks good. The closet on the other hand is a disaster. ????????????
> 
> A few more rounds and I am going to cast off second leg cuff of monster longies. Will do the face tomorrow.
> 
> Off to bed shortly. Night all ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Congratulations to Hannah!! Be sure and let me know if she chooses Oxford Gwen. I really think that would be the more prestigious one for her.


Unless the subjects much better at Liverpool I would say the same- how good would Oxford look on her CV? And I would much rather have the chance to stay in Oxford for a few months than Liverpool as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> does blocking your socks keep them from shrinking in the wash? or don't they shrink. i was thinking they would need to be laid out flat to dry and not put in the dryer. --- sam


I wash mine in the washing machine (on a hand wash cycle) and then hang them on the line. But many people do put them through the dryer. Wearing them stretches them into shape so no need to block for normal use. But for presents and selling blocking will make them look better without being on the leg.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

thewren said:


> flokrejci - how good to see you - hope you are well. what have you been knitting? --- sam


I am very well, thank you, and I'm still knitting pink pussyhats! Four went to the Los Angeles parade, and a woman at church asked me to make her one, which is nearly done. After that I hope to get to make my own! If I run out of hats, I have several WIPs waiting for me as well, plus the yarn for an afghan for which I have decided to search out a new pattern, since the original turned out to be more complicated than I am willing to undertake. (The pattern was a prize-winner several years ago and looks lovely, but the pattern is not written in a straight-forward manner and I just don't want to work as hard as using it would require. Luckily it's for a grandson who never knew anything about it so hasn't missed it! I bought the kit when he was just finishing his freshman year in college and he recently turned 30, has two advanced degrees and a wife now...)

I have a question for you, while I'm "talking" to you: I copied the recipe for Kataife you posted, since it sounds intriguing, and it calls for a 2 x 13 pan. Really? That's a strange shape, like nothing I own or have seen, so I wonder if it might be a typo? Just thought I'd ask.

Good luck on staying out of cold weather! You really live in the wrong place for that in February.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Of course not, darlin'. I still haven't found time to knit in several weeks--since I sat with my friend for the birth of her newest DGD with all the birth traumas. DGM called me this afternoon to say the feeding tube and the external shunt or stent (?) were removed today. Mom can now hold, feed and burp the baby with great care. She may even be able to come home in another week or so if all goes well with these tubes being removed. But they have been told that she may not live to her 3rd birthday. Or she might but with limited eyesight and a few other limitations. God only knows for certain.
> 
> With a good board, the president's jobs can be rather minimal, especially if those officers have more time available. It's mostly running meetings and delegating responsibilities. I'm pretty good at that from years of practice. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> ...


Good news in the short term but the long term prognosis is very sad for the family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It seems to have started about 2 years ago but was only once in a while, and mostly when stressed. However, I have been off balance for a few years and can't come any closer to a time frame than that. You know that little dance we do when we loose our balance? Like that, and almost always to the right. It's the right side that gives me the most trouble. I am finding that I am off to the right and catching myself with the left foot. I am still tired. We went to a flea market this morning for an hour or so, and caught myself doing that shuffle several times and that's when it dawned on me that I am always going to the right. I am not dizzy. I tried to discribe how it was to my daughter one day. It's like everything shifts for a split second. She called it a spacial shift. I think that comes the closest to describing that part. Anyway, I told DH that it may get expensive when we get home. Thankfully we have pretty good insurance.
> 
> Forgot to say congratulations to Hannah! What a fantastic opportunity, and to be asked back to Oxford says a lot!


Definitely should be checked out Tami.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a neat poem. Shows the kind person your father was.
> Just untangled/frogged a hat I started last year. Found the count was off which doesn't bode well for cables. Starting over. Had considered doing the Chinese lady cast on but found it was a bit too much for my tired brain. Shall do the knit cast on instead. Hope it will be stretchy enough for a hat.


I've never heard of a Chinese lady cast on, the only thing I ever do is knit them on


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Commiserations to Aussie in the Chapell Hadley cricket series! Getting a win against you is always good!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> When Susan was a wee one, our cat brought in a snake which we thought was dead because it was just lying there on the carpet. Don reached to pick it up before going on to bed after a midnight shift. When he went to pick it up the snake (about 8-10'' long), it rolled over and began to try to sense what he was by flicking its tongue in and out as they are prone to do. Don jumped backwards; the girls climbed onto the the back of the couch, and the dog barked repeatedly. I went to the kitchen for the straw broom and the dustpan so he could toss it out the front door before heading to bed. Try getting to sleep after such an incident! LOL :sm19: :sm19: :sm19:
> 
> It was not a fun time to try resting.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I would have a stroke, I hate snakes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She doesn't seem to mind it, but then she has us to take over while she's gone. if she had to have a nanny or other arrangements, it wouldn't be nearly as fun.


It's great she has you to lean on & im sure you enjoy the extra time with your GS


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Of course not, darlin'. I still haven't found time to knit in several weeks--since I sat with my friend for the birth of her newest DGD with all the birth traumas. DGM called me this afternoon to say the feeding tube and the external shunt or stent (?) were removed today. Mom can now hold, feed and burp the baby with great care. She may even be able to come home in another week or so if all goes well with these tubes being removed. But they have been told that she may not live to her 3rd birthday. Or she might but with limited eyesight and a few other limitations. God only knows for certain.
> 
> With a good board, the president's jobs can be rather minimal, especially if those officers have more time available. It's mostly running meetings and delegating responsibilities. I'm pretty good at that from years of practice. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> ...


It's good the baby is doing better but sad the prognosis isn't better for her, so hard on the family

Hope your presidents job isn't too much a burden on your already overloaded shoulders


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well the Guild had a trading table today.
> 
> And there was a pile of Jean Greenhowe patterns at 3 for $1. So I grabbed 8 (plus one other pattern book). Two priced one $7 the other $18.
> 
> So 4th February and I will already have trouble using more than I add in February.


I love Jean Greenhowe patterns and K4BN recently had a new lady donate 7 of these dolls. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I have had the company of my 3 grands for a few days. I do enjoy them but the sniping and complaining that goes on between an 11 yr old girl and 8 yr old boy can be exhausting....It's a good thing the weather was nice enough to get them out of the apartment and walking off some of that energy. We took a favorite walk down to see the lions. DD and her SO picked us up there since we were not at my home when they arrived to pick up the kiddos.
> It really has been rather nice around here and I have been able to go walking more often. In fact, walked to my doctors appointment on Tuesday. It was my first with this new doc. They did the usual blood work, of which I have to go back this coming Wednesday to discuss results.
> Some of our flowering trees are already in bloom. Seems a little early since the temps are still dropping to near freezing at night.
> Gwen, congrats to your DD. What an exciting future she has.
> ...


Cute kids.
What a beautiful tree, what kind us it ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:40 pm and have been absent. Fell asleep on the couch last night watching a movie. Then was up at 8am and tackled Gages room. Finally got some stuff sorted and with the 2 new shelves I got off a buy and sell sight I think it looks good. The closet on the other hand is a disaster. ????????????
> 
> A few more rounds and I am going to cast off second leg cuff of monster longies. Will do the face tomorrow.
> 
> Off to bed shortly. Night all ????


Looks good. Don't overdo when you haven't been feeling well, you don't need a relapse.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Commiserations to Aussie in the Chapell Hadley cricket series! Getting a win against you is always good!


We can be kind and let you win sometimes. But at least we won the World Cup against you :sm02: 
Just came on to tell everyone as expected that we lost.
Actually currently the winner is almost always the home team.
We won the World Cup before the final was here. We won the Chapell-Hadley series late last year becuase it was here and you won this one in NZ. When one of us wins a series (or important match like the World Cup) in the other country that will be significant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I love Jean Greenhowe patterns and K4BN recently had a new lady donate 7 of these dolls. Absolutely beautiful.


I'd love to get hold of some Alan Dart patterns as well. But they aren't even in print anymore.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, lovely poem from your dad.
Flo, good to hear you are doing well.
Tami, take care, strange symptoms, hope you don't have too much trouble & can enjoy the rest of your holiday.

We went to the Wildlife supper & awards tonight. It's the first time in about 15 years I haven't cooked fish for it but no one had caught any big ones, fish haven't been buying well. It was a nice evening of visiting with friends. They have a silent auction to raise $$- I bid on a few things but only came home with 2 hotdog roasting sticks, ours didn't come home with us from the family reunion last summer.

We are back to chilly temperatures for the next few nights -33 C/-27 F & very cold wind


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'd love to get hold of some Alan Dart patterns as well. But they aren't even in print anymore.


Would the library have any?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> We can be kind and let you win sometimes. But at least we won the World Cup against you :sm02:
> Just came on to tell everyone as expected that we lost.
> Actually currently the winner is almost always the home team.
> We won the World Cup before the final was here. We won the Chapell-Hadley series late last year becuase it was here and you won this one in NZ. When one of us wins a series (or important match like the World Cup) in the other country that will be significant.


Back at you re being kind, the rivalry between our countries is alive and well. It was a close thing though, hubby has been glued to the tv all day watching it. 
Cheers.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
I love cats. What unique animals. Their own person. 
Karena


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami. Im glad DH is keeping track of your health. Very smart to keep small journal when attacks come. What you eat daily, meds taken, activity, sleep, weather and how you feel I.e. dizzy, spacey, off balance, headache etc. Not whole sentences just spaces for breakfast, lunch, dinner, hours of sleep, a line or two for activity, a line for meds. It might show a pattern say over exercising, not sleeping, a certain food that doesnt agree with you. Inner ear infection can cause balance issues also. If you are able to take a beginner or gentle yoga class that can help with balance.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Back at you re being kind, the rivalry between our countries is alive and well. It was a close thing though, hubby has been glued to the tv all day watching it.
> Cheers.


I was hoping to find it on her at Maryanne's but couldn't. But even if had our TV at home wouldn't have had it there as paid and I can't justify it for just watching cricket a few times a year when it isn't on free to air.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i believe it is called 'chinese waitress cast on' and here is a tutorial video --- 



 - pictures on how to do it - 



 - and another video tutorial - http://verypink.com/2014/06/25/chinese-waitress-cast-on/ --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of a Chinese lady cast on, the only thing I ever do is knit them on


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Would the library have any?


No- after your suggestion I checked. But they are more booklets than books.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Ditto! we don't have them in New Zealand, The only ones I've seen were in Oz in a zoo, and in Singapore, where I politely declined to have a photo taken with one.
> They scare me to bits.


Here there are 2 native species the grass snake and the adder . The adder is venomous. There has been other snakes here as people are allowed to buy them as pets and they either escape or they release them as they realise they don't want Them

In sweden there are also 2 a viper which I think is related to the adder and a black brown grass snake, used to see these swimming in the lakes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - go here - quite a list of places to go for alan dart patterns. http://www.google.com/search?q=alan+dart+patterns&oq=alan+dart+patterns&aqs=chrome..69i57.4383j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

i thought this one sounded good. http://www.alandart.co.uk/latest/ --- sam



darowil said:


> I'd love to get hold of some Alan Dart patterns as well. But they aren't even in print anymore.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I have had the company of my 3 grands for a few days. I do enjoy them but the sniping and complaining that goes on between an 11 yr old girl and 8 yr old boy can be exhausting....It's a good thing the weather was nice enough to get them out of the apartment and walking off some of that energy. We took a favorite walk down to see the lions. DD and her SO picked us up there since we were not at my home when they arrived to pick up the kiddos.
> It really has been rather nice around here and I have been able to go walking more often. In fact, walked to my doctors appointment on Tuesday. It was my first with this new doc. They did the usual blood work, of which I have to go back this coming Wednesday to discuss results.
> Some of our flowering trees are already in bloom. Seems a little early since the temps are still dropping to near freezing at night.
> Gwen, congrats to your DD. What an exciting future she has.
> ...


 Lovely pictures Evelyn . Isn't it nice when the sun is shining and you can see the signs of spring is on its way . Here we have snow drops everywhere and all the spring bulbs are growing . One has actually got well ahead of itself as a dwarf narcissus is actually flowering


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Driving in the dark and the rain is the one combination I hate. Nice for DB to get home for the weekend though.
> The cardigan looks fine to me.
> 
> Following hte cricket against NZ. Whoever wins this game gets to keep/regain the trophy they are playing for. Very evenly placed currently. We start to look like we might be getting slightly ahead and then NZ take some wickets.
> As I write this NZ took another wicket so they are now on top.


I dont like driving in the rain but i love driving at night . It is very quiet and peaceful . We are high up so can see the towns lit up . A lot of the country roads don't have lights so you get to really see the darkness .


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm watching a wonderful programme of a tribute to the Queen at 90. It's a really fascinating watch of all the home movies allthrough her long life.
You see a whole different, fun loving side to the royal family. The Queen and Prince Charles, Princess Anne, Princes William and Harry are watching it on a big screen and it's really good to see it, and hear their comments on it throughout.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is a good idea too. Will check into getting some of the spray. Hey, I wonder if I made a solution of water & chili powder and sprayed it if it would work? What do you think?


Sure wouldnt hurt to try.... :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

About the closest I'll be getting to a lovely hot cuppa, on the up side it's another beautiful sunny morning here , hope it's a good morning where ever you are 
Even cold and snow can be beautiful


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another funny from mjs:-
> 
> Subject: In praise of Women Who Read
> 
> ...


Good one! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> Heavens to Murgatroyd
> 
> The other day, a not so elderly (65) lady said something to her son about
> Driving a Jalopy & he looked at her quizzically & said what the heck is
> ...


Love it! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, hope you are having a great birthday & are feeling better
> 
> Angela, sad about your DDs FIL, hope he has a peaceful passing, at least at 94 he's had a good life.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of DH's family losses.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I believe that she has been cleared to come to New York for the surgery. A judge has blocked the ban for many of the people who were banned.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> When Susan was a wee one, our cat brought in a snake which we thought was dead because it was just lying there on the carpet. Don reached to pick it up before going on to bed after a midnight shift. When he went to pick it up the snake (about 8-10'' long), it rolled over and began to try to sense what he was by flicking its tongue in and out as they are prone to do. Don jumped backwards; the girls climbed onto the the back of the couch, and the dog barked repeatedly. I went to the kitchen for the straw broom and the dustpan so he could toss it out the front door before heading to bed. Try getting to sleep after such an incident! LOL :sm19: :sm19: :sm19:
> 
> It was not a fun time to try resting.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh my goodness!! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I have had the company of my 3 grands for a few days. I do enjoy them but the sniping and complaining that goes on between an 11 yr old girl and 8 yr old boy can be exhausting....It's a good thing the weather was nice enough to get them out of the apartment and walking off some of that energy. We took a favorite walk down to see the lions. DD and her SO picked us up there since we were not at my home when they arrived to pick up the kiddos.
> It really has been rather nice around here and I have been able to go walking more often. In fact, walked to my doctors appointment on Tuesday. It was my first with this new doc. They did the usual blood work, of which I have to go back this coming Wednesday to discuss results.
> Some of our flowering trees are already in bloom. Seems a little early since the temps are still dropping to near freezing at night.
> Gwen, congrats to your DD. What an exciting future she has.
> ...


Gorgeous looking grandkids. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:40 pm and have been absent. Fell asleep on the couch last night watching a movie. Then was up at 8am and tackled Gages room. Finally got some stuff sorted and with the 2 new shelves I got off a buy and sell sight I think it looks good. The closet on the other hand is a disaster. ????????????
> 
> A few more rounds and I am going to cast off second leg cuff of monster longies. Will do the face tomorrow.
> 
> Off to bed shortly. Night all ????


Good Work! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - go here - quite a list of places to go for alan dart patterns. http://www.google.com/search?q=alan+dart+patterns&oq=alan+dart+patterns&aqs=chrome..69i57.4383j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> i thought this one sounded good. http://www.alandart.co.uk/latest/ --- sam


Thanks Sam- I'm sure last time I looked that they weren't available as downloads. Wanted some Beatrix Potter but only written on ebay for around 15 pound for the pattern for one creature from what I can see.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And I might head off to bed now. So see you all tomorrow (well unless I end up over night of course!).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well we have been having quite a lot of rain this afternoon and still steady tonight. Boy we really need it. It got to 33C today and is 19c now at 10pm and 100% humidity. :sm06: 
I went with a friend to visit another friend this afternoon, it was great to catch up for a couple of hours.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, healing energy sent your way. Hugs, spatial shift does notvsound fun.


Ditto.... take care.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. And no, it's not, but only lasts a split second. Then I'm fine.


Thanks for the hat advice. I did the long tail cast on and it seems OK.
I am a bit worried about your symptoms. Sounds like you are having TIAs, transient ischemic attacks. Suggest you see a doctor sooner rather than later as they can progress to a full blown stroke which would not be a great idea. If it is your right side being affected, that usually means it is happening in the left side of your brain. I hope I am wrong, but it needs to be checked out right away, please.
Evelyn, the tree blooms are beautiful. I'd never seen a magnolia tree before. How wonderful that is. Do they have a fragrance as well? The grands are darling. 
I'm in on the group hug.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of a Chinese lady cast on, the only thing I ever do is knit them on


Bonnie: try the German Twisted cast on - adds one more step to the long tail cast on and is very stretchy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's great she has you to lean on & im sure you enjoy the extra time with your GS


we sure do


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is sad - but at 94 one could say he has had a full like - sending tons of healing energy to help him get better - if not - i hope he has an easy passing. --- sam


Thanks Sam. As of Sunday morning he's still hanging in there. They're even talking of letting him go home tomorrow with Hospice care as he says he wants to die at home. I can understand this but I think the hassle and trauma of getting him in and out of an ambulance could kill him off anyway. We shall see.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> and i am caught up - think it is time to stick marie in the oven. --- sam


You do torture that poor woman Sam!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Of course not, darlin'. I still haven't found time to knit in several weeks--since I sat with my friend for the birth of her newest DGD with all the birth traumas. DGM called me this afternoon to say the feeding tube and the external shunt or stent (?) were removed today. Mom can now hold, feed and burp the baby with great care. She may even be able to come home in another week or so if all goes well with these tubes being removed. But they have been told that she may not live to her 3rd birthday. Or she might but with limited eyesight and a few other limitations. God only knows for certain.
> 
> With a good board, the president's jobs can be rather minimal, especially if those officers have more time available. It's mostly running meetings and delegating responsibilities. I'm pretty good at that from years of practice. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It seems to have started about 2 years ago but was only once in a while, and mostly when stressed. However, I have been off balance for a few years and can't come any closer to a time frame than that. You know that little dance we do when we loose our balance? Like that, and almost always to the right. It's the right side that gives me the most trouble. I am finding that I am off to the right and catching myself with the left foot. I am still tired. We went to a flea market this morning for an hour or so, and caught myself doing that shuffle several times and that's when it dawned on me that I am always going to the right. I am not dizzy. I tried to discribe how it was to my daughter one day. It's like everything shifts for a split second. She called it a spacial shift. I think that comes the closest to describing that part. Anyway, I told DH that it may get expensive when we get home. Thankfully we have pretty good insurance.
> 
> Forgot to say congratulations to Hannah! What a fantastic opportunity, and to be asked back to Oxford says a lot!


That does not sound like fun Tami, I think you need to get a doctor to check it out


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Sam. As of Sunday morning he's still hanging in there. They're even talking of letting him go home tomorrow with Hospice care as he says he wants to die at home. I can understand this but I think the hassle and trauma of getting him in and out of an ambulance could kill him off anyway. We shall see.


so sorry to hear this. when DFIL was at this stage, the hospital just kept him where he was, but under hospice pallative care staff. It turned out to be only 3 days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Commiserations to Aussie in the Chapell Hadley cricket series! Getting a win against you is always good!


I was wondering what had happened- I heard nothing on Prime News- and rested through One News- because I wanted to watch a couple of later programmes. 
Yay! Go the Black Caps- about time they got some better form. Margaret will be saying that Aussie was resting their best players I suspect!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> You do torture that poor woman Sam!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Laughed out loud at that Angelam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm watching a wonderful programme of a tribute to the Queen at 90. It's a really fascinating watch of all the home movies allthrough her long life.
> You see a whole different, fun loving side to the royal family. The Queen and Prince Charles, Princess Anne, Princes William and Harry are watching it on a big screen and it's really good to see it, and hear their comments on it throughout.


I agree, it was lovely to see this side of them all, rather than the formal, public personae.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we have been having quite a lot of rain this afternoon and still steady tonight. Boy we really need it. It got to 33C today and is 19c now at 10pm and 100% humidity. :sm06:
> I went with a friend to visit another friend this afternoon, it was great to catch up for a couple of hours.


So glad this rain storm has not skirted around you- 100% humidity is bearable at 19*C. (IMO)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I noticed Prof Valerie's birthday is today- It is so long since we heard from her- and I am unwilling to hassle her student/colleague at the University, that I have the contact details for- she is such a brave lady- and so learned- but her medical challenges in the last couple of years have been major.

Edited to add- Sorlenna just did a search, and has found Prof Valerie's Obituary Notice- back in July. I am feeling quite bereft right now.
A gallant soul and a brilliant Academic.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ohio Joy's tale of the snake brought back memories for me. When teaching science for awhile there i had a ball python in my classroom. I took it home over the summer and had it in a cage of course with several hundred pounds on top of the cage to keep it from getting out. I came home one day and it wasn't in the cage. Totally freaked me out. Even as a baby, only about 3 feet long then, it had managed to lift the lid and get out. No way was I going to sleep with it loose! I called a local pet store where I had gotten it and told them that if they could come find it they could have it back. Shortly later their reptile person showed up, walked into my sewing room, lifted a stack of fabric and there it was all curled up asleep. He tried to give me an iguana in exchange but as of that point I was done with reptiles! Only reason I had it to begin with, was of my students' fascination. I did handle it and bathe it when it would get mites from the mice it ate but never was overly fond of having it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful area you live it; is that a tulip tree or possibly a magnolia? Nice looking grandkids too. Glad you overall enjoyed their stay with you.


EJS said:


> Hi all. I have had the company of my 3 grands for a few days. I do enjoy them but the sniping and complaining that goes on between an 11 yr old girl and 8 yr old boy can be exhausting....It's a good thing the weather was nice enough to get them out of the apartment and walking off some of that energy. We took a favorite walk down to see the lions. DD and her SO picked us up there since we were not at my home when they arrived to pick up the kiddos.
> It really has been rather nice around here and I have been able to go walking more often. In fact, walked to my doctors appointment on Tuesday. It was my first with this new doc. They did the usual blood work, of which I have to go back this coming Wednesday to discuss results.
> Some of our flowering trees are already in bloom. Seems a little early since the temps are still dropping to near freezing at night.
> Gwen, congrats to your DD. What an exciting future she has.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the way you handled your boys when being mean to each other.


pacer said:


> What a treasure to have the opportunity to spend with the grand children. When my boys would talk mean with each other, I made them stand and look at each other. They couldn't leave that position until they each said 10 nice things about each other. I wanted them to value their sibling. I stood right there and counted each one. They had to take turns saying nice things. I only had to do it once, but they got the message to value other people. I still don't let them get by with insulting the other person, which is not tried very often any way. They truly do love and care about each other which makes life a lot easier.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And may she rest with the angels, our dear Valerie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And may she rest with the angels, our dear Valerie.


I heartily endorse that sentiment, Sorlenna, my tears are flowing- she was such a kind person- we never actually spoke- but had written to each other.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for letting us know about Valerie. She was a great lady and fought a brave battle.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed Prof Valerie's birthday is today- It is so long since we heard from her- and I am unwilling to hassle her student/colleague at the University, that I have the contact details for- she is such a brave lady- and so learned- but her medical challenges in the last couple of years have been major.
> 
> Edited to add- Sorlenna just did a search, and has found Prof Valerie's Obituary Notice- back in July. I am feeling quite bereft right now.
> A gallant soul and a brilliant Academic.


That is sad news. She was so talented, quite apart from her considerable academic achievements. I have often wondered how she was getting on, but had hoped for a better outcome.

Thank you, Julie and Sorlenna, for letting us know about this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have downloaded the Obituary Sorlenna found if anyone cares to read it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto. Glad you were able to find out Sorlenna and Julie. Does any one know how Sharon in Virginia Beach is; whether she is a survivor or not? I don't remember her last name or I'd do a computer search myself.



Sorlenna said:


> And may she rest with the angels, our dear Valerie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto. Glad you were able to find out Sorlenna and Julie. Does any one know how Sharon in Virginia Beach is; whether she is a survivor or not? I don't remember her last name or I'd do a computer search myself.


I will ring her before too much more water goes under the bridge, but am not at liberty to say more than that.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have downloaded the Obituary Sorlenna found if anyone cares to read it.


Thank you, Julie. That was moving and inspiring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you, Julie. That was moving and inspiring.


I've said it before- she was a very special person. And a very creative knitter- very inventive.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i believe it is called 'chinese waitress cast on' and here is a tutorial video ---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's complicated but leaves a nice edge


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here there are 2 native species the grass snake and the adder . The adder is venomous. There has been other snakes here as people are allowed to buy them as pets and they either escape or they release them as they realise they don't want Them
> 
> In sweden there are also 2 a viper which I think is related to the adder and a black brown grass snake, used to see these swimming in the lakes


Thankfully there are not non venomous garter snakes here. In the south of the province there are rattler snakes that are venomous but thankfully I live too far north. I can't understand anyone wanting a snake for a pet & how stupid to let these species where they don't belong, I won't get on the soap box as we've had this discussion before


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thankfully there are not non venomous garter snakes here. In the south of the province there are rattler snakes that are venomous but thankfully I live too far north. I can't understand anyone wanting a snake for a pet & how stupid to let these species where they don't belong, I won't get on the soap box as we've had this discussion before


I do hope they never let snakes in here, for any reason at all. One creature I really do not miss.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have downloaded the Obituary Sorlenna found if anyone cares to read it.


Thanks for that Julie. She certainly led a very full and interesting life. She will be sadly missed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

On a more philosophical note- I just copied this from Kaye Jo on facebook:-


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for that Julie. She certainly led a very full and interesting life. She will be sadly missed.


I just went back to her last post here- how brave she was, given she was to die only three months later.



> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> About the closest I'll be getting to a lovely hot cuppa, on the up side it's another beautiful sunny morning here , hope it's a good morning where ever you are
> Even cold and snow can be beautiful


???? Are you feeling back to normal today?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie: try the German Twisted cast on - adds one more step to the long tail cast on and is very stretchy.


I'll look that up


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am embarassed as I believe I forgot to wish 
Jackie/Bubba Love a happy birthday.
????????????????????????

I cast off the longies last night. Will do the face and possibly deliver them today.

Saddened to hear of Valeries passing. Thank you for posting her obituary. Had a look through it and she was one very busy,interesting and wonderful lady. She will be missed most definitely. R.I.P Valerie.????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew experimented with color on his most recent drawing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just emailed Valerie's colleague and student that I was in contact with:

I wrote:

Dear Elizabeth (Lisa)- I noticed on the Knitting Website that Prof Valerie followed that today was her birthday.
This sparked a bit of a search, by a mutual friend in New Mexico, and we realised that this dear lady lost her battle with the illnesses back in July.
We are to be honest all quite devastated that she is no longer on this earth. We had so hoped that her indomitable spirit might have pulled her through.
Her last post to us all was: 
quote:
"Hello all

Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie"
end quote.

I am sure (and now I don't know how to get out of this mode!) you are aware of the significance of the date, but really wanted to be sure that you knew how much we all miss our friend. 
A truly gallant lady, and a great scholar.
yours sincerely,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew experimented with color on his most recent drawing.


It is great that Matthew is broadening his approach - he is truly gifted.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just emailed Valerie's colleague and student that I was in contact with:
> 
> I wrote:
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing this for us. Valerie was a talented woman and is truly missed. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for doing this for us. Valerie was a talented woman and is truly missed. May she rest in peace.


Indeed, thanks Mary.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed Prof Valerie's birthday is today- It is so long since we heard from her- and I am unwilling to hassle her student/colleague at the University, that I have the contact details for- she is such a brave lady- and so learned- but her medical challenges in the last couple of years have been major.
> 
> Edited to add- Sorlenna just did a search, and has found Prof Valerie's Obituary Notice- back in July. I am feeling quite bereft right now.
> A gallant soul and a brilliant Academic.


Sorry to hear about Valerie's passing, she sure had a tough couple of years


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ohio Joy's tale of the snake brought back memories for me. When teaching science for awhile there i had a ball python in my classroom. I took it home over the summer and had it in a cage of course with several hundred pounds on top of the cage to keep it from getting out. I came home one day and it wasn't in the cage. Totally freaked me out. Even as a baby, only about 3 feet long then, it had managed to lift the lid and get out. No way was I going to sleep with it loose! I called a local pet store where I had gotten it and told them that if they could come find it they could have it back. Shortly later their reptile person showed up, walked into my sewing room, lifted a stack of fabric and there it was all curled up asleep. He tried to give me an iguana in exchange but as of that point I was done with reptiles! Only reason I had it to begin with, was of my students' fascination. I did handle it and bathe it when it would get mites from the mice it ate but never was overly fond of having it.


????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just emailed Valerie's colleague and student that I was in contact with:
> 
> I wrote:
> 
> ...


Thank you for doing that, Julie. I am sure that Lisa will pass our condolences and good wishes on to Valerie's daughters and grandchildren.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just emailed Valerie's colleague and student that I was in contact with:
> 
> I wrote:
> 
> ...


So saddened to hear this. A wonderful person and quite accomplished professionally. She has been missed and I wondered how she was. Such a loss for us but a gain for Heaven. She will be truly missed. I was just missing Pontuf yesterday and thinking fondly of her. Than you so much Julie for letting us know.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have downloaded the Obituary Sorlenna found if anyone cares to read it.


Wow! She sure packed a lot into her years & left a lasting legacy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew experimented with color on his most recent drawing.


That's looking really good,well done, Matthew


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For those of us who battle with cleaning I read this on FB (posted by a friend) and found it interesting.

https://qz.com/898746/an-economist-explains-why-you-should-stop-tidying-up-and-embrace-the-mess/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

At risk of getting repetitive I won't reply individually to all who have posted about Prof Valerie, it is a worry one has when we don't hear long term from folk. Like Dollyclaire, Patches and others who have been enthusiastic posters. I am glad people don't get struck off KP, otherwise one cannot access their posts, photos, etc, and the archive would be much diminished!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For those of us who battle with cleaning I read this on FB (posted by a friend) and found it interesting.
> 
> https://qz.com/898746/an-economist-explains-why-you-should-stop-tidying-up-and-embrace-the-mess/


Not in the right state of mind right now to read the whole article- but there is a lot of good sense!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew experimented with color on his most recent drawing.


Matthew, love the color. I think you are a very talented artist.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am slowing down, Sam. I have had to. And I scared DH when it was so bad Tuesday, and he is keeping track of me. He won't tell me I scared him but the people we are with told me. He is taking good care of me. If I think it needs attention before we get back to Ohio I will do so. I am also taking notes so I don't forget to tell the dr something


 You don't want to fall so please be very careful. Don't hesitate to see a doctor if it gets worse.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed Prof Valerie's birthday is today- It is so long since we heard from her- and I am unwilling to hassle her student/colleague at the University, that I have the contact details for- she is such a brave lady- and so learned- but her medical challenges in the last couple of years have been major.
> 
> Edited to add- Sorlenna just did a search, and has found Prof Valerie's Obituary Notice- back in July. I am feeling quite bereft right now.
> A gallant soul and a brilliant Academic.


That is sad.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> For those of us who battle with cleaning I read this on FB (posted by a friend) and found it interesting.
> 
> https://qz.com/898746/an-economist-explains-why-you-should-stop-tidying-up-and-embrace-the-mess/


Well, that definitely made me feel better! I always was a messy person, to the point that, when I retired, one of my staff presented me with a fridge magnet which read, 'organised people are just too lazy to look for things', and she certainly wasn't accusing me of being lazy! Seriously though, when I was a working mother of 4, with major work responsibilities, I always found that the only way to achieve anything was to be as flexible as possible and fit things into whatever space was available. I remember, at the time, I had a neighbour who didn't work, but had a daughter with major handicaps. She would often turn down hospital appointments offered for the girl, on the grounds that, "That's a Thursday, and I go shopping on a Thursday." It never seemed to occur to her that she could have, just once, changed her routine and shopped on a different day. Unfortunately, now that I could perhaps be more organised, I really don't see the need! But still, the important things get done.

Thanks for the vindication, Gwen! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ohio Joy's tale of the snake brought back memories for me. When teaching science for awhile there i had a ball python in my classroom. I took it home over the summer and had it in a cage of course with several hundred pounds on top of the cage to keep it from getting out. I came home one day and it wasn't in the cage. Totally freaked me out. Even as a baby, only about 3 feet long then, it had managed to lift the lid and get out. No way was I going to sleep with it loose! I called a local pet store where I had gotten it and told them that if they could come find it they could have it back. Shortly later their reptile person showed up, walked into my sewing room, lifted a stack of fabric and there it was all curled up asleep. He tried to give me an iguana in exchange but as of that point I was done with reptiles! Only reason I had it to begin with, was of my students' fascination. I did handle it and bathe it when it would get mites from the mice it ate but never was overly fond of having it.


Not something I would do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed Prof Valerie's birthday is today- It is so long since we heard from her- and I am unwilling to hassle her student/colleague at the University, that I have the contact details for- she is such a brave lady- and so learned- but her medical challenges in the last couple of years have been major.
> 
> Edited to add- Sorlenna just did a search, and has found Prof Valerie's Obituary Notice- back in July. I am feeling quite bereft right now.
> A gallant soul and a brilliant Academic.


Thank you so much for the link to her obituary. If one can have a beautiful obituary, she sure does. I see she traveled the world for her work and was even in New Zealand. In all the accomplishments besides her career, there is one more - sewing. Not a complaint, just adding that in as I remember a photo of her with a beautiful coat she had sewn. I remember her talking about her bees and if I remember correctly, it was more than a hobby, which I think is the way she did anything. I have missed her and thank you so much Julie and Sorlenna. I agree with all Julie said. I remember our excitement Julie when we found out we could get her books.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have downloaded the Obituary Sorlenna found if anyone cares to read it.


Thank you for posting that. She was a remarkable woman who had a lifetime of achievements.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???? Are you feeling back to normal today?


I seem to be okish as long as i dont move , washed the dishes and give the kitchen a quick wipe over and my legs were like jelly,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew experimented with color on his most recent drawing.


How great. A whole new path opening up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much for the link to her obituary. If one can have a beautiful obituary, she sure does. I see she traveled the world for her work and was even in New Zealand. In all the accomplishments besides her career, there is one more - sewing. Not a complaint, just adding that in as I remember a photo of her with a beautiful coat she had sewn. I remember her talking about her bees and if I remember correctly, it was more than a hobby, which I think is the way she did anything. I have missed her and thank you so much Julie and Sorlenna. I agree with all Julie said. I remember our excitement Julie when we found out we could get her books.


I got most of the way through one- back in the days when I was having real problems with my reading glasses. It was about the ecology of Ireland going way way back in time. I recall her enthusiasm about a large animal skeleton they found- forgotten whether it was a deer or what.
The bees were all part of the big picture, because they are now so at risk.
One of her specialities was bog plants, I seem to recall that was what she was studying here. She spent long months researching in Greenland.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished the face. Order complete.

One more pair to do for an order then 2 pairs I will make as gifts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Just catching up on the new Tea Party. Thanks Sam for another bunch of recipes, the Creamy Garlic Chicken has already gone in the file. I'll be making that for sure sometime soon. Thanks to Margaret, Kate and Julie for the summaries, I needed them this week.
> Well, this afternoon I met DD and DGD at a Garden Centre near here for a cup of tea. They were out for a bit of shopping together as DGS was away at a rowing event and DSIL was down in Bath as his father had been taken in to hospital. Poor old fella has been in and out of hospital so many times in the past year but at 94 he is just getting more and more frail. However this time it looks like he will not bounce back. DSIL called while we were out to say that his father was very poorly and could pass away any time, maybe a couple of hours, maybe a couple of days but not long for sure. So here I am at DDs house on dog sitting duties while they gather to say their goodbyes. Not sure how long I'll be here.


I hope his passing will be without too much suffering. Sorry to hear this Angelam.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Condolences to you all on the loss of your friend Valerie. I wish I had been here when she posted, what an amazing talented lady she was.
I read her obituary and saw what she achieved in life. wow! Hugs to you all on the sad news of her passing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew experimented with color on his most recent drawing.


That's lovely Mathew


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the face. Order complete.
> 
> One more pair to do for an order then 2 pairs I will make as gifts.


These are for a boy?!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the face. Order complete.
> 
> One more pair to do for an order then 2 pairs I will make as gifts.


So adorable. :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are for a boy?!


Yes they are☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Yes they are☺


Excellent choice of colours!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got most of the way through one- back in the days when I was having real problems with my reading glasses. It was about the ecology of Ireland going way way back in time. I recall her enthusiasm about a large animal skeleton they found- forgotten whether it was a deer or what.
> The bees were all part of the big picture, because they are now so at risk.
> One of her specialities was bog plants, I seem to recall that was what she was studying here. She spent long months researching in Greenland.


It really is difficult. Amazing how close we can get to one another. I think we share more on here than sometimes with family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bye for now. DH is up and we're studying Spanish.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It really is difficult. Amazing how close we can get to one another. I think we share more on here than sometimes with family.


That is certainly true in my case- with my buttoned up daughter- she actually asked me to ring her last Friday- first time ever- but she needed to have some medical knowledge, which as her genetic mother only I had.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I seem to be okish as long as i dont move , washed the dishes and give the kitchen a quick wipe over and my legs were like jelly,


Sounds familiar, Sonja. I had most of a week where I rarely stirred from my armchair, and felt totally wiped out by the smallest level of activity. If it is any comfort, I am now, about 10 days after the start of the virus, beginning to feel more or less normal. I do know people for whom the recovery period has been much longer, but I hope that won't be your experience. Just take it easy - you will feel better - eventually!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just got this from Lisa, Valerie's colleague at Belfast University (BTW Barbara is my legal first name)

Dear Barbara,

I am so sorry you had to find out like this - the family and I had honestly thought that everyone knew.

We all miss her dreadfully but it was difficult for Valerie in the end. She fought so hard but the disease was too much for her.

I am sure everyone who had the privileged of knowing Valerie will tonight have her in thoughts.

Very kind regards,
Lisa


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sounds familiar, Sonja. I had most of a week where I rarely stirred from my armchair, and felt totally wiped out by the smallest level of activity. If it is any comfort, I am now, about 10 days after the start of the virus, beginning to feel more or less normal. I do know people for whom the recovery period has been much longer, but I hope that won't be your experience. Just take it easy - you will feel better - eventually!


Doctor did say roughly 2 weeks but the cough was taking longer to go . My ribs ache because of all the dry coughing . Oh well it will pass soon . I'm going to watch Call the midwife then see what the good Karma hospital is like, I like Amanda Redland as an actress


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bye for now. DH is up and we're studying Spanish.


How are you doing your studying? I have had a few attempts at learning Spanish, but I find it hard to retain. Part of the problem is that when I was much younger, I learned Italian, and the two languages are very similar, so I get confused. In fact, you can pretty much make yourself understood using one language to speakers of the other. The first time I went to Spain, whenever I needed postage stamps, I asked for 'francobolli', the Italian term. I always got what I needed, so it was not until much later that I discovered that that is not a Spanish word at all. I have tried classes and on-line courses, but find that when faced with a situation where I want to use Spanish, all that comes to mind is Italian. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> How are you doing your studying? I have had a few attempts at learning Spanish, but I find it hard to retain. Part of the problem is that when I was much younger, I learned Italian, and the two languages are very similar, so I get confused. In fact, you can pretty much make yourself understood using one language to speakers of the other. The first time I went to Spain, whenever I needed postage stamps, I asked for 'francobolli', the Italian term. I always got what I needed, so it was not until much later that I discovered that that is not a Spanish word at all. I have tried classes and on-line courses, but find that when faced with a situation where I want to use Spanish, all that comes to mind is Italian. :sm25: :sm25:


Having started at 46, to try and pick up Samoan- so Fale and I could communicate. When we first met I knew literally (hello) and (goodbye) Talofa, and Tofa soifua, I can fully appreciate that- I keep reverting in my thinking to Maori which I started learning at 11. Even now after 20 odd years I can think more intuitively in Maori than Samoan.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew experimented with color on his most recent drawing.


WOW!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Creamy Garlic Chicken sounds delicious, Sam!


That one sounds good to me too! I am a recovering white meat eater. Have come to love those tasty thighs! Thank you for the start Sam and Summary queens.

I am finding work with the new home care owner is much more demanding. 12 years of working with the previous owner was so comfortable. I like the new owner, but she is not only new to healthcare but also new to Minneapolis. I have told her I will stay until June 1, and then will just enjoy being a sorority house mom. One job at age 75 will be enough for me!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Having started at 46, to try and pick up Samoan- so Fale and I could communicate. When we first met I knew literally (hello) and (goodbye) Talofa, and Tofa soifua, I can fully appreciate that- I keep reverting in my thinking to Maori which I started learning at 11. Even now after 20 odd years I can think more intuitively in Maori than Samoan.


Ah, well, at least we have tried! :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the face. Order complete.
> 
> One more pair to do for an order then 2 pairs I will make as gifts.


They're great Mel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like a lovely cup of coffee. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> About the closest I'll be getting to a lovely hot cuppa, on the up side it's another beautiful sunny morning here , hope it's a good morning where ever you are
> Even cold and snow can be beautiful


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> 9:40 pm and have been absent. Fell asleep on the couch last night watching a movie. Then was up at 8am and tackled Gages room. ........


Getting the kids room done is always such a chore. I often felt it was much easier though while they were otherwise occupied. I am sure Gage has had a good time at his friends.
Love the shelves. I have been on the hunt for some like that too. I know I will find the ones I want just when I think they will never come my way. 
Hope you got some good rest.

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

pacer said:


> What a treasure to have the opportunity to spend with the grand children. When my boys would talk mean with each other, I made them stand and look at each other. They couldn't leave that position until they each said 10 nice things about each other. I wanted them to value their sibling. I stood right there and counted each one. They had to take turns saying nice things. I only had to do it once, but they got the message to value other people. I still don't let them get by with insulting the other person, which is not tried very often any way. They truly do love and care about each other which makes life a lot easier.


I love the idea of making them say nice things about the other to their face. I have used that before and just have to remember to be consistent with it. Since they live in a house where the other GM and her son (DD2s SO) are always in conflict I am sure it has a lot to do with their attitudes toward one another. If all goes well they will be in a home of their own soon. Please everyone, pray it works out for them. It is so overdue that something good goes their way.

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

budasha said:


> Lovely magnolia blossoms. Nice picture of your grands.


Very similar to magnolia but I think it is called a Japanese tulip (or something like that). And it smells much nicer. I am not a fan of the magnolia odor---lol

Evelyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Margaret was right when she said that Cassie was going to be needy, the main problem though is that she's not willing to do what she needs to do. She announced that she's not going to take her meds or any meds from any doctor, it was her idea to go and get them, but I'm not upset by it, she's enjoying wallowing in her pit of self pity and I'm letting her wallow. She wants us to take her to Denver, told her no, she supposedly has a good friend there, but if so where was this supposed friend when she needed out of where she was. She is running from herself but not realizing that anywhere she goes, she's going to be, so until she starts to fix what's wrong inside herself and finds happiness inside herself, she's never going be able to be happy with or without meds and she's going to be running the rest of her life. When Marla and I go to Cheyenne the next time, we'll tell her we'll take her back to Cheyenne if she wants to go but we won't take her farther than that. I'm not going to let her angst bother me, she'll either grow up and make grown up decisions or she won't.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It seems to have started about 2 years ago but was only once in a while, and mostly when stressed. However, I have been off balance for a few years and can't come any closer to a time frame than that. You know that little dance we do when we loose our balance? Like that, and almost always to the right. It's the right side that gives me the most trouble. I am finding that I am off to the right and catching myself with the left foot. I am still tired. We went to a flea market this morning for an hour or so, and caught myself doing that shuffle several times and that's when it dawned on me that I am always going to the right. I am not dizzy. I tried to discribe how it was to my daughter one day. It's like everything shifts for a split second. She called it a spacial shift. I think that comes the closest to describing that part. Anyway, I told DH that it may get expensive when we get home. Thankfully we have pretty good insurance.
> 
> Forgot to say congratulations to Hannah! What a fantastic opportunity, and to be asked back to Oxford says a lot!


That has to be very disorienting and unsettling.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, thank you for reaching out to Lisa. 

Mel, monster longies are super cute! You can probably do those in your sleep by now, Ms. Ninja.

My ginger biscotti is a bit gooey...not sure what I did wrong. Well, they taste good anyhow. I experimented with a sugar free batch of plain, and they also came out good with a proper texture, though the dough didn't quite rise as it should during the first baking. If he likes them, I'll tweak the recipe a bit next time. I plan to make Julie's ginger biscuits soon as well but don't have any lard. I know I could substitute shortening, but I want it to be the real deal.

I finished another hat (big needles again) and have been weaving in the ends. Now to find embellishments. I haven't gotten to the felting yet, as I decided to crochet one also to use up wool and will do them together. We're about three hours away from the big football game (which I have no real interest in but the commercials might be fun). Chips and dip and enchiladas for later are all ready to go.

Healing thoughts, hugs and blessings.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you so much for download of Valerie's obituary.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, YES! Love Matthew's experiment with color.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, how colorful and fun!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the hat advice. I did the long tail cast on and it seems OK.
> I am a bit worried about your symptoms. Sounds like you are having TIAs, transient ischemic attacks. Suggest you see a doctor sooner rather than later as they can progress to a full blown stroke which would not be a great idea. If it is your right side being affected, that usually means it is happening in the left side of your brain. I hope I am wrong, but it needs to be checked out right away, please.
> Evelyn, the tree blooms are beautiful. I'd never seen a magnolia tree before. How wonderful that is. Do they have a fragrance as well? The grands are darling.
> I'm in on the group hug.


Magnolia have a very strong distinctive scent. There are many around here and I will do my best to get a photo of one soon so you can see the difference in them and the one I posted.

Evelyn


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Margaret was right when she said that Cassie was going to be needy, the main problem though is that she's not willing to do what she needs to do. She announced that she's not going to take her meds or any meds from any doctor, it was her idea to go and get them, but I'm not upset by it, she's enjoying wallowing in her pit of self pity and I'm letting her wallow. She wants us to take her to Denver, told her no, she supposedly has a good friend there, but if so where was this supposed friend when she needed out of where she was. She is running from herself but not realizing that anywhere she goes, she's going to be, so until she starts to fix what's wrong inside herself and finds happiness inside herself, she's never going be able to be happy with or without meds and she's going to be running the rest of her life. When Marla and I go to Cheyenne the next time, we'll tell her we'll take her back to Cheyenne if she wants to go but we won't take her farther than that. I'm not going to let her angst bother me, she'll either grow up and make grown up decisions or she won't.


That sounds like the right approach. It would be disastrous for you and for her if you were to give in to every little whim. Obviously, she has had a tough time, but, clearly, she needs a few boundaries and a lot of stability to help her back on track. Much credit to you for providing some of that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we have been having quite a lot of rain this afternoon and still steady tonight. Boy we really need it. It got to 33C today and is 19c now at 10pm and 100% humidity. :sm06:
> I went with a friend to visit another friend this afternoon, it was great to catch up for a couple of hours.


It's hardly stopped raining here for the last 24 hours. Not a huge amount for such a constant fall (just under an inch). The humidity is very high but with the constant rain feels OK. And cool. But 4 days over 37 coming up and one of 40. But at least we aren't getting Sydney's weather.Think they have had a record number of days over 40.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was wondering what had happened- I heard nothing on Prime News- and rested through One News- because I wanted to watch a couple of later programmes.
> Yay! Go the Black Caps- about time they got some better form. Margaret will be saying that Aussie was resting their best players I suspect!


Well as you opened that up...
We did indeed rest one of our two best players (our vice captain), our captain (the other best player) was then injured. Headed off to NZ where the stand-in captain was injured before the series started and so we needed a stand-in captain for our stand in captain.
But as I said to Fan it is more where it is played. You tend to win in NZ we tend to win here.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew experimented with color on his most recent drawing.


Beautiful work.

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Margaret was right when she said that Cassie was going to be needy, the main problem though is that she's not willing to do what she needs to do. She announced that she's not going to take her meds or any meds from any doctor, it was her idea to go and get them, but I'm not upset by it, she's enjoying wallowing in her pit of self pity and I'm letting her wallow. She wants us to take her to Denver, told her no, she supposedly has a good friend there, but if so where was this supposed friend when she needed out of where she was. She is running from herself but not realizing that anywhere she goes, she's going to be, so until she starts to fix what's wrong inside herself and finds happiness inside herself, she's never going be able to be happy with or without meds and she's going to be running the rest of her life. When Marla and I go to Cheyenne the next time, we'll tell her we'll take her back to Cheyenne if she wants to go but we won't take her farther than that. I'm not going to let her angst bother me, she'll either grow up and make grown up decisions or she won't.


You are very wise to not allow Cassie's drama to impact your well being. We can only do so much to help someone then they need to take the reins and do what they need to do for their own health and happiness. It does cause some concern on how it is going to impact Christopher at this point. How is he handling things?

Evelyn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew experimented with color on his most recent drawing.


Well done Matthew on really branching out in your drawing. Your work just gets better and better all the time.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Julie for posting the link. What a wonderful lady Val was. 
Matthew, adding colour to the drawing really enhances it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For those of us who battle with cleaning I read this on FB (posted by a friend) and found it interesting.
> 
> https://qz.com/898746/an-economist-explains-why-you-should-stop-tidying-up-and-embrace-the-mess/


Now how to have an excuse for the clutter I live in. I would like a bot less clutter but can't be bothered making the effort to do so! At least when it is my clutter I can't blame anyone else for it :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is certainly true in my case- with my buttoned up daughter- she actually asked me to ring her last Friday- first time ever- but she needed to have some medical knowledge, which as her genetic mother only I had.


N
Nice to be needed and I'm sure you were thrilled, just Wish it was also for a chat about how you are and family happenings. If you live long enough you may well see that day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Margaret was right when she said that Cassie was going to be needy, the main problem though is that she's not willing to do what she needs to do. She announced that she's not going to take her meds or any meds from any doctor, it was her idea to go and get them, but I'm not upset by it, she's enjoying wallowing in her pit of self pity and I'm letting her wallow. She wants us to take her to Denver, told her no, she supposedly has a good friend there, but if so where was this supposed friend when she needed out of where she was. She is running from herself but not realizing that anywhere she goes, she's going to be, so until she starts to fix what's wrong inside herself and finds happiness inside herself, she's never going be able to be happy with or without meds and she's going to be running the rest of her life. When Marla and I go to Cheyenne the next time, we'll tell her we'll take her back to Cheyenne if she wants to go but we won't take her farther than that. I'm not going to let her angst bother me, she'll either grow up and make grown up decisions or she won't.


Sounds like that is very wise thinking. So glad you are making her responsible for her decisions. Not only is it good for you but good for her too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and she loves every bit of it. --- sam



angelam said:


> You do torture that poor woman Sam!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> That one sounds good to me too! I am a recovering white meat eater. Have come to love those tasty thighs! Thank you for the start Sam and Summary queens.
> 
> I am finding work with the new home care owner is much more demanding. 12 years of working with the previous owner was so comfortable. I like the new owner, but she is not only new to healthcare but also new to Minneapolis. I have told her I will stay until June 1, and then will just enjoy being a sorority house mom. One job at age 75 will be enough for me!


I agree that one job is enough at 75. More than enough. But you do love the sorority house mum role. Seems that that is often not really a job for you- more being paid to do something you love doing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 5 February '17

The sun is shining and it is almost 40° - the boys each have a friend over (came with them yesterday from school) and then have been outside playing for most of the afternoon. We have a nature preserve just down the road accessible through the field behind us - they took a picnic lunch and went over there for a while. Fell through the ice on the stream they were walking on - so their feet got wet - so they came home - a bit wetter than need be - you know - little boys and water. I woke up to a basketball game being played outside my window. It was fun to lay there and listen to them.

Super Bowl Sunday - everyone is ready to cheer for the Falcons. Heidi and her mother are busy making all kinds of food for the game. As Heidi said - she doesn't enjoy football - just the food. lol The game starts at 6:30EST. Think the game is in Austin, Texas so no one has home field advantage.

Baked Omelet Roll

This omelet is so easy and delicious. It bakes in the oven, so there is no watching the stove.

Recipe by: LEAGLE
25 m
6 servings206 cals/serv

Ingredients

6 eggs
1 cup milk
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 450 degrees F (230 degrees C). Lightly grease a 9x13 inch baking pan.

2. In a blender, combine eggs, milk, flour, salt and pepper; cover and process until smooth. Pour into prepared baking pan.

3. Bake in preheated oven until set, about 20 minutes. Sprinkle with cheese.

4. Carefully loosen edges of omelet from pan.

5. Starting from the short edge of the pan, carefully roll up omelet.

6. Place omelet seam side down on a serving plate and cut into 6 equal sized pieces.

Footnotes: Aluminum foil can be used to keep food moist, cook it evenly, and make clean-up easier.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/20690/baked-omelet-roll/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=127616&prop27=2017-02-04&did=127616-20170204

Blueberry Dutch Baby

Cookbook author Ben Mims uses pomegranate juice to sweeten the batter for this light and berry-rich pancake.

Author: Ben Mims 
TOTAL TIME: 30 MIN 
SERVINGS: 4

INGREDIENTS

3/4 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup whole milk
1/4 cup pomegranate juice
3 eggs
6 tablespoons salted butter
1 cup blueberries
Confectioners' sugar, for dusting

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. Preheat the oven to 425°.

2. In a bowl, whisk the flour with the milk, pomegranate juice and eggs until blended.

3. In a 12-inch skillet, melt the butter over  high heat until foamy.

4. Pour in the batter and sprinkle on the blueberries.

5. Transfer the skillet to the oven and bake for 20 minutes, until the pancake is golden brown.

6. Dust the pancake with confectioners' sugar and serve immediately.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/blueberry-dutch-baby?xid=NL_DAILY020417

Impossibly Easy BLT Pie

Prep Time: 15 MIN
Total Time: 50 MIN
Servings: 6

Ingredients

12 slices bacon, crisply cooked, crumbled 
1 cup shredded Swiss cheese (4 oz)
½ cup Original Bisquick™ mix
1/3 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing
¾ cup milk 
1/8 teaspoon pepper
2 eggs
2 tablespoons mayonnaise or salad dressing
1 cup shredded lettuce
6 thin slices tomato

Directions

1. Heat oven to 400°F. Spray 9-inch glass pie plate with cooking spray. Layer bacon and cheese in pie plate.

2. In medium bowl, stir Bisquick mix, 1/3 cup mayonnaise, the milk, pepper and eggs with wire whisk until blended. Pour into pie plate.

3. Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until top is golden brown and knife inserted in center comes out clean.

4. Let stand 5 minutes before serving.

5. Spread 2 tablespoons mayonnaise over top of pie. Sprinkle with lettuce. Place tomato slices on lettuce.

NOTE: You can trim the fat in this pie by reducing the bacon to 8 slices, using fat-free (skim) milk and reduced-fat mayonnaise or salad dressing. In a hurry? Try using precooked bacon. If you have a few extra minutes, heat the bacon so it will crumble easier. Savory Impossibly Easy Pies can be covered and refrigerated up to 24 hours before baking. You may need to bake a bit longer than the recipe directs since you'll be starting with a cold pie. Watch carefully for doneness.

Nutrition Info: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 370 - Calories from Fat 270 - Total Fat 30g - Saturated Fat 9g - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 115mg - Sodium 580mg - Potassium 230mg - Total Carbohydrate 10g - Dietary Fiber 0g - Sugars 3g - Protein 14g

% Daily Value*: - Vitamin A 10% - Vitamin C 2% - Calcium 25% - Iron 6%

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 3 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 1/2 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/impossibly-easy-blt-pie/4bf7743b-4800-423e-afda-d97667f81706

Mushroom Barley Risotto With Chicken

Author: By Stephanie Lang, MS, RDN, CDN, at Savor Health
Prep 15 min, Cook 60 min 
Yield 6, 1.25 cup portions (263 cals)

Mushrooms are not only packed with savory umami, but they are also a good source of B vitamins and selenium, an antioxidant that may play a role in reducing risk of chronic disease. Mushrooms contain a lot of water, making them a low calorie fungi. They release a lot of their water during cooking and are a classic addition to a risotto dish.

This dish adds lean chicken breast for protein and instead of arborio rice, uses pearled barley for a heartier, whole grain base. Barley contains high levels of beta-glucan, a soluble fiber with cancer fighting properties. Beta-glucan may also play a beneficial role in insulin resistance. Be sure to top your barley risotto with plenty of fresh chopped parsley and Parmesan cheese.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon unsalted butter
10 ounces cremini mushrooms, thinly sliced
12 ounces boneless, skinless chicken breasts, sliced into 1/2-inch pieces
5.5 cups low sodium chicken or vegetable broth
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 medium yellow onion, chopped
1 cup pearled barley
1/4 cup chopped flat-leaf Italian parsley
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
salt and pepper, to taste
fresh lemon juice, to taste

Preparation

1. Heat butter in a large skillet over medium high heat. Add the mushrooms and saute for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the mushrooms are turning golden brown.

2. Add the chopped chicken to the skillet and cook for another 5 minutes, until the chicken is completely cooked through.

3. Transfer the mixture to a plate and set aside.

4. In a small pot, bring the broth to a boil and then turn off the heat.

5. Heat the olive oil in the large skillet over medium high heat and add the onion. Saute for 5 minutes.

6. Add the barley to the onion and saute for 1 minute.

7. Add 2 cups of the warm broth and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to a simmer, until most of the broth is absorbed, stirring frequently.

8. Add remaining broth 1/2 cup at a time, allowing the broth to be absorbed before adding more and stirring frequently until the barley is tender, about 50 minutes.

9. During the last 5 minutes of cooking, stir in the mushroom and chicken mixture.

10. Finish the dish with fresh parsley and grated Parmesan. Add additional salt and pepper and a squeeze of fresh lemon juice to taste.

Ingredient Variations and Substitutions

1. So you bought a bag of barley and are thinking, "what do I do with the rest of the bag?" Try cooked barley as a breakfast cereal, a vehicle for grain-based salads, or use it in soup. You can even swap the barley for Italian farro for a variation on the whole grain (and then use the rest to make this herbed farro salad with pomegranate and feta).

2. As usual, you can swap the chicken for any type of cooked bean.

3. Love mushrooms? Seek them out at your local farmer's market and experiment with different wild varieties.

4. For extra vegetable flavor, stir in a handful of chopped spinach during the last 5 minutes of cooking.

Cooking and Serving Tips

1. Reheat leftovers in the microwave or on the stovetop, adding an extra splash of broth or water if it becomes too thick.

2. Whole grains like barley, wheat berries, or farro take a while to cook. This is because the layer of bran surrounding each grain acts as a barrier, slowing down the rate at which water can penetrate to the center. Pearled barley has most of the bran layer removed, but it can still take a long time to cook.

3. To speed up cooking time, try soaking the barley in water overnight, then drain, rinse and use in recipes. Soaking grains may also increase the availability and absorbability of certain nutrients.

https://www.verywell.com/mushroom-barley-risotto-with-chicken-4122505?utm_campaign=wellfed&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=20170204&utm_term=bouncex

Herbed Farro Salad With Pomegranate and Feta

Author: Stephanie Lang, MS, RDN, CDN, at Savor Health
Total Time 75 min 
Prep 15 min, Cook 60 min 
Yield 6, 1.25 cup portions (470 cals)

Pomegranates contain antioxidant and anti-atherosclerotic 'heart healthy' properties due to the presence of multiple polyphenols including tannins, flavonols, anthocyanins, and ellagic acid. The ruby red seeds are popular in many Mediterranean-style savory meals and are seen in recipes with ingredients like chicken, yogurt, or eggplant.

This recipe combines the sweet and crunchy pomegranate seeds, also known as arils, with a salty and creamy feta cheese, bright green parsley, toasted walnuts, and a protein-and-fiber rich farro. The dressing is made with olive oil, pressed garlic, and pomegranate molasses. Pomegranate molasses is a thick, syrup-like ingredient made from reduced pomegranate juice. It helps intensify the flavor of food without the need for additional salt or sugar.

Ingredients

3 cups cooked farro, cooled to room temperature
1 small garlic clove, pressed or crushed and chopped into a paste
1 tablespoon pomegranate molasses
1/2 cup olive oil
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
1 cup chopped fresh parsley
1 cup pomegranate arils
3 ounces feta cheese, crumbled

Preparation

1. Place the cooked farro in a large bowl and set aside.

2. Whisk together the pressed garlic, pomegranate molasses, and olive oil in a small bowl, pour it over the farro, and mix until the farro is evenly coated.

3. Toast the chopped walnuts on a dry skillet over medium heat until fragrant and just starting to brown, about 4 to 6 minutes. Let cool on a plate.

4. Add the cooled walnuts, chopped parsley, pomegranate arils, and feta cheese to the farro mixture and toss until combined.

Ingredient Variations and Substitutions

1. If you are looking to decrease the fat content in the dressing, use half the amount of olive oil. You will still get to enjoy some of the mouthfeel of the olive oil, and the walnuts also provide a source of healthy fat.

2. For a flavor variation, swap out half of the parsley for chopped fresh mint. To make this salad gluten-free, use 3 cups cooked quinoa, which is also full of fiber and protein, instead of the farro. Plus, quinoa only takes 15 minutes to cook.

Cooking and Serving Tips

1. Cook your farro ahead of time so that you can just toss your salad together in less than 15 minutes. Depending on the type of farro you purchase, it could take anywhere from 15 minutes to 1 1/2 hours to cook. Whole grain farro requires longer cooking times or overnight soaking; semi-pearled farro has part of the bran removed but still contains some fiber; pearled farro has no bran at all and takes the least time to cook.

2. Be sure to read your package instructions carefully before cooking. Generally, farro cooks in a 1:3 ratio of farro to liquid, but you can always be safe by adding more liquid to the pot and draining off the excess at the end of cooking.

3. To take the seeds out of a pomegranate, cut off the top and bottom tips and using a paring knife, score the pomegranate around the outer sides.

4. Carefully open up the pomegranate to reveal the inner seeds, remove them from the membrane, and peel away any pith. Place the seeds into a bowl.

https://www.verywell.com/herbed-farro-salad-4122184

Honey-Garlic Slow Cooker Chicken Thighs

Recipe by: Myrna
6 h 10 m
4 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

4 skinless, boneless chicken thighs
/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup ketchup
1/3 cup honey
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon dried basil

Directions

1. Lay chicken thighs into the bottom of a 4-quart slow cooker.

2. Whisk soy sauce, ketchup, honey, garlic, and basil together in a bowl; pour over the chicken.

3. Cook on Low for 6 hours.

Footnotes: Aluminum foil can be used to keep food moist, cook it evenly, and make clean-up easier.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/236609/honey-garlic-slow-cooker-chicken-thighs/?prop26=comfortfoodcountdown&prop25=5620671123&prop27=2017-02-04&did=127662-20170204

Baby Back Ribs

"These are tender and the meat falls right off the bone. Generally, people think of baby back ribs as a meal they would only order when at a restaurant, but they are so easy to make at home. This recipe could not be any more simple."

Author: KHEFFN
10 h 30 m
4 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

2 pounds pork baby back ribs
1 (18 ounce) bottle barbecue sauce

Directions

1. Tear off 4 pieces of aluminum foil big enough to enclose each portion of ribs. Spray each piece of foil with vegetable cooking spray. Brush the ribs liberally with barbeque sauce and place each portion in its own piece of foil. Wrap tightly and refrigerate for at least 8 hours, or overnight.

2. Preheat oven to 300 degrees F (150 degrees C).

3. Bake ribs wrapped tightly in the foil at 300 degrees F (150 degrees C) for 2 1/2 hours.

4. Remove from foil and add more sauce, if desired.

Easy Cleanup: If you make this in a slow cooker, using a slow cooker liner can make cleanup easier.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/16091/baby-back-ribs/?src=VD_Summary

I hope everyone is having or has had a good weekend. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad. i wanted a baby blanket pattern (kit) but it could only be bought in england. valerie bought and sent it to me and then i reimbursed her. she was very gracious about it. a lovely lady - i know she is missed. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed Prof Valerie's birthday is today- It is so long since we heard from her- and I am unwilling to hassle her student/colleague at the University, that I have the contact details for- she is such a brave lady- and so learned- but her medical challenges in the last couple of years have been major.
> 
> Edited to add- Sorlenna just did a search, and has found Prof Valerie's Obituary Notice- back in July. I am feeling quite bereft right now.
> A gallant soul and a brilliant Academic.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Kathleendoris said:


> And I think I am twice as happy as that! I did some tidying and sorting (long overdue) of my own, and not only found the knitting book I mentioned as lost a couple of weeks ago, but also a cheque book that I had been looking for since December! As well as that, I have unraveled a whole lot of tangled yarn, and found at least three nearly completed projects! It's a good feeling, isn't it! :sm01:


Wow, a very productive day for you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed Prof Valerie's birthday is today- It is so long since we heard from her- and I am unwilling to hassle her student/colleague at the University, that I have the contact details for- she is such a brave lady- and so learned- but her medical challenges in the last couple of years have been major.
> 
> Edited to add- Sorlenna just did a search, and has found Prof Valerie's Obituary Notice- back in July. I am feeling quite bereft right now.
> A gallant soul and a brilliant Academic.


So very sad to hear of this, but not surprising given the severity of her illness. She is missed.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you found your knitting book Chris and the cheque book . I quite enjoy untangling yarn, think it's the stubbornness in me


I also enjoy untangling yarn, thought I was the only one, LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you were braver than i would have been giving it a bath. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Ohio Joy's tale of the snake brought back memories for me. When teaching science for awhile there i had a ball python in my classroom. I took it home over the summer and had it in a cage of course with several hundred pounds on top of the cage to keep it from getting out. I came home one day and it wasn't in the cage. Totally freaked me out. Even as a baby, only about 3 feet long then, it had managed to lift the lid and get out. No way was I going to sleep with it loose! I called a local pet store where I had gotten it and told them that if they could come find it they could have it back. Shortly later their reptile person showed up, walked into my sewing room, lifted a stack of fabric and there it was all curled up asleep. He tried to give me an iguana in exchange but as of that point I was done with reptiles! Only reason I had it to begin with, was of my students' fascination. I did handle it and bathe it when it would get mites from the mice it ate but never was overly fond of having it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, a very productive day for you!


Amen.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> i would just sprinkle chili powder right on the yarn. --- sam


good idea


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Our humidity this evening is 87C just now at 10.30pm. Ugh. Are the ladies living where you do? Are you settled and enjoying your new home?


I now live in an over 50s village, am slowly adjusting to smaller unit, lots of stuff still in boxes, slowly sorting and using. Not enough cupboard space, for clothing or in kitchen. I store pots and pans in main oven which I do not use for cooking, I use a smaller toaster oven which uses less power to use. The ladies I mentioned are residents in village.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I have had the company of my 3 grands for a few days. I do enjoy them but the sniping and complaining that goes on between an 11 yr old girl and 8 yr old boy can be exhausting....It's a good thing the weather was nice enough to get them out of the apartment and walking off some of that energy. We took a favorite walk down to see the lions. DD and her SO picked us up there since we were not at my home when they arrived to pick up the kiddos.
> It really has been rather nice around here and I have been able to go walking more often. In fact, walked to my doctors appointment on Tuesday. It was my first with this new doc. They did the usual blood work, of which I have to go back this coming Wednesday to discuss results.
> Some of our flowering trees are already in bloom. Seems a little early since the temps are still dropping to near freezing at night.
> Gwen, congrats to your DD. What an exciting future she has.
> ...


So nice to see the grands and believe me, that is the normal behavior. It is tough to take for sure.

Magnolia blooms are lovely. I know the other kind you are talking about where the blooms are almost the size of a basketball. Gorgeous.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is a good idea too. Will check into getting some of the spray. Hey, I wonder if I made a solution of water & chili powder and sprayed it if it would work? What do you think?


Depends how well the chilli powder dissolves and the heat factor needs to be a hotish one, not a real mild chilli powder


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would type yes. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> On a more philosophical note- I just copied this from Kaye Jo on facebook:-


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Margaret was right when she said that Cassie was going to be needy, the main problem though is that she's not willing to do what she needs to do. She announced that she's not going to take her meds or any meds from any doctor, it was her idea to go and get them, but I'm not upset by it, she's enjoying wallowing in her pit of self pity and I'm letting her wallow. She wants us to take her to Denver, told her no, she supposedly has a good friend there, but if so where was this supposed friend when she needed out of where she was. She is running from herself but not realizing that anywhere she goes, she's going to be, so until she starts to fix what's wrong inside herself and finds happiness inside herself, she's never going be able to be happy with or without meds and she's going to be running the rest of her life. When Marla and I go to Cheyenne the next time, we'll tell her we'll take her back to Cheyenne if she wants to go but we won't take her farther than that. I'm not going to let her angst bother me, she'll either grow up and make grown up decisions or she won't.


Oh dear I was so hopeful that I would be wrong about that.
To me the major emphasis placed these days on the inability of a person with depression to pull themsleves out of it can actually hinder progress. While it does it make it extremely hard they also need to be aware that ultimately they have to do something to help themselves. And this applies to all types of situations. Including as you said Cassie. Yes she can't do it alone, but until she is ready to try she won't get anywhere. For some of us (and I'm one of these) making an effort is hard and if your condition also makes you not want to try it is a really tough place to be in. But no one else can fix it for you. They can only be there to help when you are ready to work (and work hard) yourself. And medication can only help so far as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture matthew - love that you added color to it - lovely. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew experimented with color on his most recent drawing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed Prof Valerie's birthday is today- It is so long since we heard from her- and I am unwilling to hassle her student/colleague at the University, that I have the contact details for- she is such a brave lady- and so learned- but her medical challenges in the last couple of years have been major.
> 
> Edited to add- Sorlenna just did a search, and has found Prof Valerie's Obituary Notice- back in July. I am feeling quite bereft right now.
> A gallant soul and a brilliant Academic.


So sorry to hear that, she was a lovely lady.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - it is ok if my kitchen is messy - yea!!! --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> For those of us who battle with cleaning I read this on FB (posted by a friend) and found it interesting.
> 
> https://qz.com/898746/an-economist-explains-why-you-should-stop-tidying-up-and-embrace-the-mess/


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Heard on the radio that today is the second biggest eating day in the US in the whole year.
It's on TV here so I might see if I can find it and watch some. I was going to listen to an audio book while I finished Mary (first 2017 Christmas item done) so I can return the library book. Think I might buy it as not only does it have the knitting pattern it also has the Christmas story in it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does not sound good - i think you need to sit down and take care of yourself. have you seen a doctor? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I seem to be okish as long as i dont move , washed the dishes and give the kitchen a quick wipe over and my legs were like jelly,


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, I've done that and so now, I always close the box and set something heavy on it, that's handy because he both wants into the box(being a cat of course), and wants the yarn. And don't use a glass of water that's handy, that really doesn't work, yes, I tried it. :sm12:


Ladies, just a thought, what about a lovely soft and squishy stress ball. Bright, colorful, soft impact when it hits either animal or nearby object and can then divert attention away from yarn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So very sad to hear of this, but not surprising given the severity of her illness. She is missed.


Yes I wasn't at all surprised. She sure was a talented lady who did a lot with her life and has been missed here.
If we had still had contact with her I would have tried to put Maryanne in contact with her on one of her trips to Ireland as their areas of interest overlapped to some extent. And Dublin and Belfast are not far from each other.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those turned out great - just like all the rest of them. i would think you have knit so many you don't need the directions anymore. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just finished the face. Order complete.
> 
> One more pair to do for an order then 2 pairs I will make as gifts.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another funny from mjs:-
> 
> Subject: In praise of Women Who Read
> 
> ...


 :sm01: :sm02: :sm16: :sm04: :sm04: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I seem to be okish as long as i dont move , washed the dishes and give the kitchen a quick wipe over and my legs were like jelly,


A good excuse to sit & knit & rest your body


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would think so. is all the remodeling done now? --- sam



machriste said:


> That one sounds good to me too! I am a recovering white meat eater. Have come to love those tasty thighs! Thank you for the start Sam and Summary queens.
> 
> I am finding work with the new home care owner is much more demanding. 12 years of working with the previous owner was so comfortable. I like the new owner, but she is not only new to healthcare but also new to Minneapolis. I have told her I will stay until June 1, and then will just enjoy being a sorority house mom. One job at age 75 will be enough for me!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie: try the German Twisted cast on - adds one more step to the long tail cast on and is very stretchy.


I like that one, but that is only the second cast on I have learned, would like to learn more. Up until recently, I never knew there was any other way than to knit on, LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the face. Order complete.
> 
> One more pair to do for an order then 2 pairs I will make as gifts.


Cute as always. What do you charge for a pair, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound like a bit much - i like heat but i do have my limits. --- sam



darowil said:


> It's hardly stopped raining here for the last 24 hours. Not a huge amount for such a constant fall (just under an inch). The humidity is very high but with the constant rain feels OK. And cool. But 4 days over 37 coming up and one of 40. But at least we aren't getting Sydney's weather.Think they have had a record number of days over 40.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> Matthew experimented with color on his most recent drawing.


Oh, that is pretty! He did a great job!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is a definite advantage when playing in your home stadium. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well as you opened that up...
> We did indeed rest one of our two best players (our vice captain), our captain (the other best player) was then injured. Headed off to NZ where the stand-in captain was injured before the series started and so we needed a stand-in captain for our stand in captain.
> But as I said to Fan it is more where it is played. You tend to win in NZ we tend to win here.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

angelam said:


> Just catching up on the new Tea Party. Thanks Sam for another bunch of recipes, the Creamy Garlic Chicken has already gone in the file. I'll be making that for sure sometime soon. Thanks to Margaret, Kate and Julie for the summaries, I needed them this week.
> Well, this afternoon I met DD and DGD at a Garden Centre near here for a cup of tea. They were out for a bit of shopping together as DGS was away at a rowing event and DSIL was down in Bath as his father had been taken in to hospital. Poor old fella has been in and out of hospital so many times in the past year but at 94 he is just getting more and more frail. However this time it looks like he will not bounce back. DSIL called while we were out to say that his father was very poorly and could pass away any time, maybe a couple of hours, maybe a couple of days but not long for sure. So here I am at DDs house on dog sitting duties while they gather to say their goodbyes. Not sure how long I'll be here.


Please pass on hugs and support when you next speak/see DD and DSIL at this unhappy time in their family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> That one sounds good to me too! I am a recovering white meat eater. Have come to love those tasty thighs! Thank you for the start Sam and Summary queens.
> 
> I am finding work with the new home care owner is much more demanding. 12 years of working with the previous owner was so comfortable. I like the new owner, but she is not only new to healthcare but also new to Minneapolis. I have told her I will stay until June 1, and then will just enjoy being a sorority house mom. One job at age 75 will be enough for me!


I would think by age 75 you deserve to take it easy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just emailed Valerie's colleague and student that I was in contact with:
> 
> I wrote:
> 
> ...


Very well put, Julie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew experimented with color on his most recent drawing.


The colour really brings the drawing to life! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Magnolia have a very strong distinctive scent. There are many around here and I will do my best to get a photo of one soon so you can see the difference in them and the one I posted.
> 
> Evelyn


I like both! We don't have either here. My favorite tree might be dogwood, which we also don't have here. But big beautiful flowers on all of them.

Mary, please give Matthew my kudos as well. It's wonderful to expand a skill set.

Kaye, sounds as if you're prepared for tough love. I hope Cassie does well--she may just be feeling overwhelmed by the changes. I hope she's feeling more positive soon.

I've been putting buttons on hats and now a bit more knitting while the game is on.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I seem to be okish as long as i dont move , washed the dishes and give the kitchen a quick wipe over and my legs were like jelly,


So sit down and don't move! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> That one sounds good to me too! I am a recovering white meat eater. Have come to love those tasty thighs! Thank you for the start Sam and Summary queens.
> 
> I am finding work with the new home care owner is much more demanding. 12 years of working with the previous owner was so comfortable. I like the new owner, but she is not only new to healthcare but also new to Minneapolis. I have told her I will stay until June 1, and then will just enjoy being a sorority house mom. One job at age 75 will be enough for me!


It was the Parmesan Cheese that hit my eye, as I perused the ingredients!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I reckon you are a marvel to be working, full stop!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Ah, well, at least we have tried! :sm24:


That is true!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that does sound like a bit much - i like heat but i do have my limits. --- sam


I just hope that all signs of rain go before then- humidity and that heat will be horrid.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll say amen to that. --- sam



darowil said:


> Oh dear I was so hopeful that I would be wrong about that.
> To me the major emphasis placed these days on the inability of a person with depression to pull themsleves out of it can actually hinder progress. While it does it make it extremely hard they also need to be aware that ultimately they have to do something to help themselves. And this applies to all types of situations. Including as you said Cassie. Yes she can't do it alone, but until she is ready to try she won't get anywhere. For some of us (and I'm one of these) making an effort is hard and if your condition also makes you not want to try it is a really tough place to be in. But no one else can fix it for you. They can only be there to help when you are ready to work (and work hard) yourself. And medication can only help so far as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Margaret was right when she said that Cassie was going to be needy, the main problem though is that she's not willing to do what she needs to do. She announced that she's not going to take her meds or any meds from any doctor, it was her idea to go and get them, but I'm not upset by it, she's enjoying wallowing in her pit of self pity and I'm letting her wallow. She wants us to take her to Denver, told her no, she supposedly has a good friend there, but if so where was this supposed friend when she needed out of where she was. She is running from herself but not realizing that anywhere she goes, she's going to be, so until she starts to fix what's wrong inside herself and finds happiness inside herself, she's never going be able to be happy with or without meds and she's going to be running the rest of her life. When Marla and I go to Cheyenne the next time, we'll tell her we'll take her back to Cheyenne if she wants to go but we won't take her farther than that. I'm not going to let her angst bother me, she'll either grow up and make grown up decisions or she won't.


I know this as 'tough love' Kaye Jo.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> So sit down and don't move! {{{hugs}}}


Hopefully she can move just enough to knit while unable to do anything else!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, the mushroom barley recipe sounds very good. I have everything except mushrooms so might try that one this week.

Sonja, yes, take it easy.

Tami, you too. I hope you're better soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sure would. --- sam



darowil said:


> I just hope that all signs of rain go before then- humidity and that heat will be horrid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, thank you for reaching out to Lisa.
> 
> Mel, monster longies are super cute! You can probably do those in your sleep by now, Ms. Ninja.
> 
> ...


I felt it was the least I could do.

Those ginger biscuits are very moreish to my taste- a good ginger in syrup if you can get it is the other part of the battle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you so much for download of Valerie's obituary.


You're welcome, Joy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That sounds like the right approach. It would be disastrous for you and for her if you were to give in to every little whim. Obviously, she has had a tough time, but, clearly, she needs a few boundaries and a lot of stability to help her back on track. Much credit to you for providing some of that.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well as you opened that up...
> We did indeed rest one of our two best players (our vice captain), our captain (the other best player) was then injured. Headed off to NZ where the stand-in captain was injured before the series started and so we needed a stand-in captain for our stand in captain.
> But as I said to Fan it is more where it is played. You tend to win in NZ we tend to win here.


I did wonder what your reaction would be!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Julie for posting the link. What a wonderful lady Val was.
> Matthew, adding colour to the drawing really enhances it.


She was a very special, and loving person!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> N
> Nice to be needed and I'm sure you were thrilled, just Wish it was also for a chat about how you are and family happenings. If you live long enough you may well see that day.


She never does ask after me- as you say, maybe one day?!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is a page full of hacks. i think you will find more than one you can use. how about using wd-40 to clean your toilet? take a look. --- sam



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/68732239870/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pants Melody. That style you make just makes me smile everytime I see a pair you've made.

Mary, please tell Matthew I think his delving into color is wonderful; has done a nice job on this first venture.

Sydney, Alice, and Gracie must have been playing and the play turned a bit rough. Gracie just came in a little bloody around her neck and collar pulled awry. Have found a few puncture wounds and she apparently defecated on herself. Hannah cleaned the wounds, applied hydrogen peroxide, gave her a full bath now given her a pain pill left from Alice's spaying. Contacted vet and will take her in in the morning for antibiotics. She is wrapped in a large towel since the bath lying next to me with her head on my leg; very submissive and quiet. Sydney and Alice keep licking her one pay and checking her. It is obvious she was scared. My poor little baby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is sad. i wanted a baby blanket pattern (kit) but it could only be bought in england. valerie bought and sent it to me and then i reimbursed her. she was very gracious about it. a lovely lady - i know she is missed. --- sam


How very kind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So very sad to hear of this, but not surprising given the severity of her illness. She is missed.


Of course, you, yourself are a survivor.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the face. Order complete.
> 
> One more pair to do for an order then 2 pairs I will make as gifts.


You do such nice work on these I can see why you get so many orders to make them.

The new shelves look great too!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

EJS said:


> Magnolia have a very strong distinctive scent. There are many around here and I will do my best to get a photo of one soon so you can see the difference in them and the one I posted.
> 
> Evelyn


Thank you for letting me know. I've never seen either a Japanese tulip nor a magnolia, so am glad you took a picture of this beautiful tree. I loved it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would type yes. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> So sorry to hear that, she was a lovely lady.


She was indeed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not that i am an enabler but .....

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/en/harmony-wool-salmon-red-green-shades-brown-shades-blue?mc_cid=3d75e3f6ba&mc_eid=ebe2da6f55#inc593

$1.99/160 m. / 174 yds. per ball - 60% Wool, 40% Acrylic


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Very well put, Julie.


Thank you, Kate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pants Melody. That style you make just makes me smile everytime I see a pair you've made.
> 
> Mary, please tell Matthew I think his delving into color is wonderful; has done a nice job on this first venture.
> 
> Sydney, Alice, and Gracie must have been playing and the play turned a bit rough. Gracie just came in a little bloody around her neck and collar pulled awry. Have found a few puncture wounds and she apparently defecated on herself. Hannah cleaned the wounds, applied hydrogen peroxide, gave her a full bath now given her a pain pill left from Alice's spaying. Contacted vet and will take her in in the morning for antibiotics. She is wrapped in a large towel since the bath lying next to me with her head on my leg; very submissive and quiet. Sydney and Alice keep licking her one pay and checking her. It is obvious she was scared. My poor little baby.


Mmmmm, life with the Settle pack. Hope she bounces back quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, great recipes today, I use the same honey garlic mix on moose ribs & they are very good. 
I'm glad the boys only got wet feet, could have been bad if the water was deeper. 

Kaye, not good your niece is so "needy" hope she will get her head on straight & get on with a productive life


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course, you, yourself are a survivor.


I didn't have nearly the ordeal to overcome as she did. But I am thankful each and every day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is certainly true in my case- with my buttoned up daughter- she actually asked me to ring her last Friday- first time ever- but she needed to have some medical knowledge, which as her genetic mother only I had.


At least you had an opportunity to talk. Did you have a nice chat?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't have nearly the ordeal to overcome as she did. But I am thankful each and every day.


For which I am sure you are very thankful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> At least you had an opportunity to talk. Did you have a nice chat?


Yes she was prepared to talk for quite a while, which was good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed Prof Valerie's birthday is today- It is so long since we heard from her- and I am unwilling to hassle her student/colleague at the University, that I have the contact details for- she is such a brave lady- and so learned- but her medical challenges in the last couple of years have been major.
> 
> Edited to add- Sorlenna just did a search, and has found Prof Valerie's Obituary Notice- back in July. I am feeling quite bereft right now.
> A gallant soul and a brilliant Academic.


So very sad, but she certainly fought that battle well. I raise my glass to Valerie! Be at peace and enjoy a well earned rest!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Very similar to magnolia but I think it is called a Japanese tulip (or something like that). And it smells much nicer. I am not a fan of the magnolia odor---lol
> 
> Evelyn


They look so similar.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ohio Joy's tale of the snake brought back memories for me. When teaching science for awhile there i had a ball python in my classroom. I took it home over the summer and had it in a cage of course with several hundred pounds on top of the cage to keep it from getting out. I came home one day and it wasn't in the cage. Totally freaked me out. Even as a baby, only about 3 feet long then, it had managed to lift the lid and get out. No way was I going to sleep with it loose! I called a local pet store where I had gotten it and told them that if they could come find it they could have it back. Shortly later their reptile person showed up, walked into my sewing room, lifted a stack of fabric and there it was all curled up asleep. He tried to give me an iguana in exchange but as of that point I was done with reptiles! Only reason I had it to begin with, was of my students' fascination. I did handle it and bathe it when it would get mites from the mice it ate but never was overly fond of having it.


I don't mind snakes, but I could never feed one, because no way a I having rodents in my house, period. Iguana's are fun, they are vegetarians so no need for icky little furry things, they eat salad, but boy can they do damage with those tails.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And may she rest with the angels, our dear Valerie.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So very sad, but she certainly fought that battle well. I raise my glass to Valerie! Be at peace and enjoy a well earned rest!


Good idea, Kaye Jo!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi


Poledra65 said:


> Well, Margaret was right when she said that Cassie was going to be needy, the main problem though is that she's not willing to do what she needs to do. She announced that she's not going to take her meds or any meds from any doctor, it was her idea to go and get them, but I'm not upset by it, she's enjoying wallowing in her pit of self pity and I'm letting her wallow. She wants us to take her to Denver, told her no, she supposedly has a good friend there, but if so where was this supposed friend when she needed out of where she was. She is running from herself but not realizing that anywhere she goes, she's going to be, so until she starts to fix what's wrong inside herself and finds happiness inside herself, she's never going be able to be happy with or without meds and she's going to be running the rest of her life. When Marla and I go to Cheyenne the next time, we'll tell her we'll take her back to Cheyenne if she wants to go but we won't take her farther than that. I'm not going to let her angst bother me, she'll either grow up and make grown up decisions or she won't.


I'm so sorry that she's doing this to herself. I thought she was heading along the right path.
:sm15:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, thank you for reaching out to Lisa.
> 
> Mel, monster longies are super cute! You can probably do those in your sleep by now, Ms. Ninja.
> 
> ...


Too bad you weren't happy with your biscotti. I have been making bone broth and have a lot of lard. Too bad you aren't close to me. I'd be glad to share.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. RISE UP Falcons!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. RISE UP Falcons!


??????????????????????????????????????????!?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear I was so hopeful that I would be wrong about that.
> To me the major emphasis placed these days on the inability of a person with depression to pull themsleves out of it can actually hinder progress. While it does it make it extremely hard they also need to be aware that ultimately they have to do something to help themselves. And this applies to all types of situations. Including as you said Cassie. Yes she can't do it alone, but until she is ready to try she won't get anywhere. For some of us (and I'm one of these) making an effort is hard and if your condition also makes you not want to try it is a really tough place to be in. But no one else can fix it for you. They can only be there to help when you are ready to work (and work hard) yourself. And medication can only help so far as well.


One of DHs cousins has major mental problems & IMO is her own worst enemy, she's now been in the mental ward for nearly 6 months & is to be discharged in another week, if she comes home with the same "poor me" attitude & sits in a lump on the couch she will be back in again as has been happening for some time. She's in her 50's & still expects everyone to cater to her, I think she needs to go to a group home where someone will make her rise up each day & do something. This has been suggested to her by one if her brothers & she came completely unglued so it remains to be seem what will happen. Her sister is a wonderful person & does more than she should for both their mom & her. I think if the "status quo" continues my poor friend will end up with health problems from their demands


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of DHs cousins has major mental problems & IMO is her own worst enemy, she's now been in the mental ward for nearly 6 months & is to be discharged in another week, if she comes home with the same "poor me" attitude & sits in a lump on the couch she will be back in again as has been happening for some time. She's in her 50's & still expects everyone to cater to her, I think she needs to go to a group home where someone will make her rise up each day & do something. This has been suggested to her by one if her brothers & she came completely unglued so it remains to be seem what will happen. Her sister is a wonderful person & does more than she should for both their mom & her. I think if the "status quo" continues my poor friend will end up with health problems from their demands


That so often, sadly, can be the case. (re the sister who looks after Mom and sister).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pants Melody. That style you make just makes me smile everytime I see a pair you've made.
> 
> Mary, please tell Matthew I think his delving into color is wonderful; has done a nice job on this first venture.
> 
> Sydney, Alice, and Gracie must have been playing and the play turned a bit rough. Gracie just came in a little bloody around her neck and collar pulled awry. Have found a few puncture wounds and she apparently defecated on herself. Hannah cleaned the wounds, applied hydrogen peroxide, gave her a full bath now given her a pain pill left from Alice's spaying. Contacted vet and will take her in in the morning for antibiotics. She is wrapped in a large towel since the bath lying next to me with her head on my leg; very submissive and quiet. Sydney and Alice keep licking her one pay and checking her. It is obvious she was scared. My poor little baby.


Poor puppy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and so are we. ---- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't have nearly the ordeal to overcome as she did. But I am thankful each and every day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????!?


Super Bowl football game, the Falcons & the Patriots, I'm not sure where each team comes from


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

So glad the boys only got their feet wet and didn't fall in. It can be dangerous at this time of year.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Super Bowl football game, the Falcons & the Patriots, I'm not sure where each team comes from


Atlanta Falcons and New England Patriots......I am not a fan but know a little from family members who love the game

Evelyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have downloaded the Obituary Sorlenna found if anyone cares to read it.


That was lovely reading, I'm so glad that Sorlenna found it and that you shared it with us.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

budasha said:


> Too bad you weren't happy with your biscotti. I have been making bone broth and have a lot of lard. Too bad you aren't close to me. I'd be glad to share.


I like biscotti but have never attempted to make it.
I have never made bone broth either. How do you store it and how long does it keep?

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I also enjoy untangling yarn, thought I was the only one, LOL


Add me to the list. I really do not mind untangling yarn. Told my GD the other day it is like a fluid puzzle and just takes patience. She was frustrated while working on pom poms.

Evelyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew experimented with color on his most recent drawing.


Ooh! Nicely done Matthew!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We went to GS hockey game this afternoon, he sure has fun. While there, we heard the son if some people in town was attacked in North Battleford last night by 3 natives, stabbed 15 times & his truck stolen, he's in intensive careð³ The offenders were caught ages 13 (girl), & 14 & 19 yr old boys, we heard they are only charged with assault, not attempted murder so will probably get off with a slap on the hands. More & more such problems here.

I finished my latest project today, a baby gift for my doctors new baby girl


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pants Melody. That style you make just makes me smile everytime I see a pair you've made.
> 
> Mary, please tell Matthew I think his delving into color is wonderful; has done a nice job on this first venture.
> 
> Sydney, Alice, and Gracie must have been playing and the play turned a bit rough. Gracie just came in a little bloody around her neck and collar pulled awry. Have found a few puncture wounds and she apparently defecated on herself. Hannah cleaned the wounds, applied hydrogen peroxide, gave her a full bath now given her a pain pill left from Alice's spaying. Contacted vet and will take her in in the morning for antibiotics. She is wrapped in a large towel since the bath lying next to me with her head on my leg; very submissive and quiet. Sydney and Alice keep licking her one pay and checking her. It is obvious she was scared. My poor little baby.


Awful that Sydney and Alice ganged up on Gracie. Hope her wounds aren't too serious.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would think so. is all the remodeling done now? --- sam


It is. I am so impressed with the construction co. we use. The kitchen project was actually completed 3 days early. So all was ready to go when the girls came back for 2nd semester.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Yes I have made so any I don't need the pattern and I am sure if I could I would knit them in my sleep. Lol.???? 

Bonnie I charge 25$ a pair. 

Our tv isn't working again so it is quiet here for the most part.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Too bad you weren't happy with your biscotti. I have been making bone broth and have a lot of lard. Too bad you aren't close to me. I'd be glad to share.


DD said she likes it softer, so no loss! We'll certainly enjoy it anyway. I'll go out to the store before next weekend, so easy enough to pick lard up.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Been a very relaxing day here. Just spending time on the computer and catching up on a few shows I like.
Got a call from my landlady asking if I needed her to come by to pick up the rent. She knows I do not have the truck very often. I said I would appreciate it so she came right over. I really like her. Found out she just celebrated her 80th birthday. She had been over last month and was asking about crochet hooks. I showed her mine so she could figure out which one she was looking for. I had an extra of the size she wanted so gave it to her to save her a trip to the store. She said today that it was such a help for her as she can now finish projects she was working on. She wants to get together sometime and do some crocheting. We just can't seem to get it worked out. Hopefully one day.
She complains that her memory is not what it should be but she keeps plugging away. She is a dynamo. I really was blessed to get this apartment and such good landlords.
Cooked myself an enchilada casserole that turned out fair. Made enough to put 2 individual servings in the freezer for future meals.
Marvin is supposed to bring the truck by tomorrow but he is sick so I am not sure that will happen. He has been helping out his house mate the past few weeks. The friend fell climbing out of the bed of his own truck. Here it is nearly 2 weeks later and he finds out thru MRI that he has fractured his hip. My understanding is it is along the stem of the ball joint. Anyway, he had to have surgery and will be in rehab for 3 weeks starting tomorrow. It was originally believed he had torn his groin muscle. Either way OUCH!! Anyway, I am not holding my breath on getting the truck for the day.

Evelyn


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> I like biscotti but have never attempted to make it.
> I have never made bone broth either. How do you store it and how long does it keep?
> 
> Evelyn


I first tried making it because the prices at the bakery went up (in the same shopping center as the place I worked--I used to go there on my lunch). It's easier than I expected. I think of them as twice baked cookies. :sm01:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to GS hockey game this afternoon, he sure has fun. While there, we heard the son if some people in town was attacked in North Battleford last night by 3 natives, stabbed 15 times & his truck stolen, he's in intensive careð³ The offenders were caught ages 13 (girl), & 14 & 19 yr old boys, we heard they are only charged with assault, not attempted murder so will probably get off with a slap on the hands. More & more such problems here.
> 
> I finished my latest project today, a baby gift for my doctors new baby girl


So sad and frustrating about the attack. Seems offenders are younger quite often and then not given more consequence for their crimes. I hope the victim comes out of all this in good health.

The baby gift is beautiful. I love the colors.

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I first tried making it because the prices at the bakery went up (in the same shopping center as the place I worked--I used to go there on my lunch). It's easier than I expected. I think of them as twice baked cookies. :sm01:


I don't enjoy baking so will most likely (never say never) not try making my own. With costs being what they are I do not buy them often either. I guess it is a good way to not over indulge--which I am prone to do with sweets. I refuse to keep any in my cupboards for that very reason :sm12: :sm19: :sm26:

Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Super Bowl football game, the Falcons & the Patriots, I'm not sure where each team comes from


Oh, I see (says the proverbial blind man)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That was lovely reading, I'm so glad that Sorlenna found it and that you shared it with us.


Thank you, Kaye Jo. She was a remarkable lady.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to GS hockey game this afternoon, he sure has fun. While there, we heard the son if some people in town was attacked in North Battleford last night by 3 natives, stabbed 15 times & his truck stolen, he's in intensive careð³ The offenders were caught ages 13 (girl), & 14 & 19 yr old boys, we heard they are only charged with assault, not attempted murder so will probably get off with a slap on the hands. More & more such problems here.
> 
> I finished my latest project today, a baby gift for my doctors new baby girl


That does not sound good, at all, Bonnie, about the attack. 
I imagine you are talking of Ice Hockey?
I like the colours you have chosen, nice and bright.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> I like biscotti but have never attempted to make it.
> I have never made bone broth either. How do you store it and how long does it keep?
> 
> Evelyn


I roast marrow bones and then add veggies water and apple cider vinegar in my crock pot. I cook it for 24 hrs. I strain it into glass Jars and keep it in the fridge. I drink a cup a day. Let me know if you want the recipe. Keeps for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I first tried making it because the prices at the bakery went up (in the same shopping center as the place I worked--I used to go there on my lunch). It's easier than I expected. I think of them as twice baked cookies. :sm01:


Which is the literal translation from the Italian!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Our super bowl dinner. It taco dip made by DH, #1 son and myself.

It has refried beans, taco meat sour cream shredded cheese tomatoes and black olives.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I roast marrow bones and then add veggies water and apple cider vinegar in my crock pot. I cook it for 24 hrs. I strain it into glass Jars and keep it in the fridge. I drink a cup a day. Let me know if you want the recipe. Keeps for a couple of weeks.


And you do this with Pork bones?????! Are you sure you have the right beast, Liz, I think you could be talking of rendering Beef Bones- which do NOT make lard.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, poor Alice.
Bonnie, cheerful colors, nice knitting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????!?


Falcons are the professional football team from Georgia and they are playing the New England Patriots. They are winning at halftime.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did wonder what your reaction would be!!!!!!


Well you did ask for it :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the face. Order complete.
> 
> One more pair to do for an order then 2 pairs I will make as gifts.


Those are so cute.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I am watching the Superbowl. To my inexperienced eyes it reminds me of Rugby. 
So on here now with Lady Gaga performing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is certainly true in my case- with my buttoned up daughter- she actually asked me to ring her last Friday- first time ever- but she needed to have some medical knowledge, which as her genetic mother only I had.


Wow, well, there's a first time for everything but I'll bet it was sure a surprise, even if it was just for medical info.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from Lisa, Valerie's colleague at Belfast University (BTW Barbara is my legal first name)
> 
> Dear Barbara,
> 
> ...


Thank you Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pants Melody. That style you make just makes me smile everytime I see a pair you've made.
> 
> Mary, please tell Matthew I think his delving into color is wonderful; has done a nice job on this first venture.
> 
> Sydney, Alice, and Gracie must have been playing and the play turned a bit rough. Gracie just came in a little bloody around her neck and collar pulled awry. Have found a few puncture wounds and she apparently defecated on herself. Hannah cleaned the wounds, applied hydrogen peroxide, gave her a full bath now given her a pain pill left from Alice's spaying. Contacted vet and will take her in in the morning for antibiotics. She is wrapped in a large towel since the bath lying next to me with her head on my leg; very submissive and quiet. Sydney and Alice keep licking her one pay and checking her. It is obvious she was scared. My poor little baby.


Hopefully they will learn not to play rough. Poor Gracie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> That one sounds good to me too! I am a recovering white meat eater. Have come to love those tasty thighs! Thank you for the start Sam and Summary queens.
> 
> I am finding work with the new home care owner is much more demanding. 12 years of working with the previous owner was so comfortable. I like the new owner, but she is not only new to healthcare but also new to Minneapolis. I have told her I will stay until June 1, and then will just enjoy being a sorority house mom. One job at age 75 will be enough for me!


Wow! I would say that one job should be enough, you are definitely not resting on your laurels, I wish I had your energy. 
I dreamed last night that an aid worker called me saying I needed to take two Vitamin B shots, then the next day a doctor showed up to give me two more. :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. RISE UP Falcons!


Well they seem to be rising well currently


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't have nearly the ordeal to overcome as she did. But I am thankful each and every day.


We are thankful to have you each and every day as well. So glad that you are a survivor. I have a friend who is a 17 year survivor of breast cancer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????!?


Now that I get- the Falcons are one of the teams in the Superbowl- and comfortably in the lead at half time


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I love the idea of making them say nice things about the other to their face. I have used that before and just have to remember to be consistent with it. Since they live in a house where the other GM and her son (DD2s SO) are always in conflict I am sure it has a lot to do with their attitudes toward one another. If all goes well they will be in a home of their own soon. Please everyone, pray it works out for them. It is so overdue that something good goes their way.
> 
> Evelyn


Hopefully they'll get into their own place soon, that's a hard situation for your DD and GC to be in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That sounds like the right approach. It would be disastrous for you and for her if you were to give in to every little whim. Obviously, she has had a tough time, but, clearly, she needs a few boundaries and a lot of stability to help her back on track. Much credit to you for providing some of that.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Been a very relaxing day here. Just spending time on the computer and catching up on a few shows I like.
> Got a call from my landlady asking if I needed her to come by to pick up the rent. She knows I do not have the truck very often. I said I would appreciate it so she came right over. I really like her. Found out she just celebrated her 80th birthday. She had been over last month and was asking about crochet hooks. I showed her mine so she could figure out which one she was looking for. I had an extra of the size she wanted so gave it to her to save her a trip to the store. She said today that it was such a help for her as she can now finish projects she was working on. She wants to get together sometime and do some crocheting. We just can't seem to get it worked out. Hopefully one day.
> She complains that her memory is not what it should be but she keeps plugging away. She is a dynamo. I really was blessed to get this apartment and such good landlords.
> Cooked myself an enchilada casserole that turned out fair. Made enough to put 2 individual servings in the freezer for future meals.
> ...


Hope you get the truck so you can do your running around. Sometimes when an injury first occurs X-rays will not show a crack, it will show up after moving around for a few days. Hope the surgery goes well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I first tried making it because the prices at the bakery went up (in the same shopping center as the place I worked--I used to go there on my lunch). It's easier than I expected. I think of them as twice baked cookies. :sm01:


My friend gave me a recipe, I made them once. Should dig out the recipe & make some more, they are a nice change


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> You are very wise to not allow Cassie's drama to impact your well being. We can only do so much to help someone then they need to take the reins and do what they need to do for their own health and happiness. It does cause some concern on how it is going to impact Christopher at this point. How is he handling things?
> 
> Evelyn


I talked to him this afternoon, told him I wanted him to be happy happy happy, and not let her get to him. He said she was upbeat today and doing stuff and talking, she asked him to take her to Denver, he told her no, his vehicle won't make it to Denver and aren't insured right now anyway. He's cool with it all, if she stays and does what she needs to, great, if not then that's on her. He's going to handle her pretty much the same way I handled him, with emotional distance.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of DHs cousins has major mental problems & IMO is her own worst enemy, she's now been in the mental ward for nearly 6 months & is to be discharged in another week, if she comes home with the same "poor me" attitude & sits in a lump on the couch she will be back in again as has been happening for some time. She's in her 50's & still expects everyone to cater to her, I think she needs to go to a group home where someone will make her rise up each day & do something. This has been suggested to her by one if her brothers & she came completely unglued so it remains to be seem what will happen. Her sister is a wonderful person & does more than she should for both their mom & her. I think if the "status quo" continues my poor friend will end up with health problems from their demands


It is hard (why it is called tough love) but leaving people to fail and fall is sometimes necessary. But then again these people often don't learn and find some other excuse rather than there own behaviour. Like Maryanne- she has taken this part of my character and multiplied it so she rarely takes responsibility. Whereas while I might not admit to others where I may have fallen down I do to myself and think what I should have done differently. Why oh why does she pick up my most negative points? And then multiply them?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Our super bowl dinner. It taco dip made by DH, #1 son and myself.
> 
> It has refried beans, taco meat sour cream shredded cheese tomatoes and black olives.


Looks delicious, Mary!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Super Bowl football game, the Falcons & the Patriots, I'm not sure where each team comes from


Atlanta (Falcons) and New England.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does not sound good, at all, Bonnie, about the attack.
> I imagine you are talking of Ice Hockey?
> I like the colours you have chosen, nice and bright.


Yes, ice hockey.

The yarn is called magic glitz, it has a shiney thread running through. I got it from Ice Yarns, I may order some more (says she who wasn't buying yarn????) since I like the colors so well


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds like that is very wise thinking. So glad you are making her responsible for her decisions. Not only is it good for you but good for her too.


Thank you. 
Dealing with everything that I went through with Christopher has given me an ability to separate the emotional from the reality, so I can deal with it in a much more conducive way. If she gets mad at me, it won't break my heart, she'll either get over it or she won't, it's her issue to deal with, not mine. I love her, but she has to love herself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to GS hockey game this afternoon, he sure has fun. While there, we heard the son if some people in town was attacked in North Battleford last night by 3 natives, stabbed 15 times & his truck stolen, he's in intensive careð³ The offenders were caught ages 13 (girl), & 14 & 19 yr old boys, we heard they are only charged with assault, not attempted murder so will probably get off with a slap on the hands. More & more such problems here.
> 
> I finished my latest project today, a baby gift for my doctors new baby girl


Lovely cardigan- the yarn really makes it.
What is going to happen to those kids if already doing this type of thing? Will a slap on the hands be enough? It might be all they need if they haven't done this type of thing before-a slap on the hands and seeing what they have done might be enough. But it likely won't.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished my latest project today, a baby gift for my doctors new baby girl


So sweet! Love the color way. Excellent matching up the stripes!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> The colour really brings the drawing to life! :sm24: :sm24:


I was surprised when he asked me about some colored pencils that he saw in the basement. I told him he could have them. He added the color to the drawing that was not commissioned. I was delighted with the effect it had on the drawing. He even dated the drawing which I am trying to encourage as well. It will be fun to have cards made with the color added to it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, ice hockey.
> 
> The yarn is called magic glitz, it has a shiney thread running through. I got it from Ice Yarns, I may order some more (says she who wasn't buying yarn????) since I like the colors so well


It made a beautiful sweater set. The doctor will enjoy such a nice gift.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good the baby is doing better but sad the prognosis isn't better for her, so hard on the family
> 
> Hope your presidents job isn't too much a burden on your already overloaded shoulders


Bonnie, DGM and her daughter both look at the child as a miracle and a gift. They will love her dearly for as long as they have her and deal with the outcome when it comes--with sadness, of course, but also with joy as they remember what she meant to them while they had her.

As for overloaded shoulders, I don't feel burdened at all. Yes, there are days when I am grateful to put my feet up and lay back for a bit before taking up whatever is going on at home after work; but I don't feel overwhelmed or stressed at all. What I do feel is gratitude to God for the opportunity to serve Him in meeting the needs of the young men and women (young to me, anyhow) who come to us so isolated, alone, hungry for a listening ear or a shelter in the time of storms in their lives that are perhaps even more immense. Yes, they are physically hungry but the emotional and spiritual hungers for someone to care without judging are likely even greater than the nutritional needs. Sometimes the need for nurturing comes across as being even more important than nourishment.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Looks delicious, Mary!


It is. We use to make it for the Super Bowl game festivities for years. The last few years we took a break from it. It is served hot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> not that i am an enabler but .....
> 
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/en/harmony-wool-salmon-red-green-shades-brown-shades-blue?mc_cid=3d75e3f6ba&mc_eid=ebe2da6f55#inc593
> 
> $1.99/160 m. / 174 yds. per ball - 60% Wool, 40% Acrylic


What a good buy!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is the literal translation from the Italian!


Ah! I thought it was simply the word for biscuit, so that's my lesson for the day! :sm05:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to GS hockey game this afternoon, he sure has fun. While there, we heard the son if some people in town was attacked in North Battleford last night by 3 natives, stabbed 15 times & his truck stolen, he's in intensive careð³ The offenders were caught ages 13 (girl), & 14 & 19 yr old boys, we heard they are only charged with assault, not attempted murder so will probably get off with a slap on the hands. More & more such problems here.
> 
> I finished my latest project today, a baby gift for my doctors new baby girl


Lovely, Bonnie.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, meant also to say hope Gracie is okay. Poor little sister!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????!?


Super Bowl football game. The Falcons are from Atlanta, Ga so Gwen's home team.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> and so are we. ---- sam


Thanks, Sam.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

budasha said:


> I roast marrow bones and then add veggies water and apple cider vinegar in my crock pot. I cook it for 24 hrs. I strain it into glass Jars and keep it in the fridge. I drink a cup a day. Let me know if you want the recipe. Keeps for a couple of weeks.


yes for the recipe. 
What are the benefits of drinking a cup a day?

Evelyn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are thankful to have you each and every day as well. So glad that you are a survivor. I have a friend who is a 17 year survivor of breast cancer.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Our super bowl dinner. It taco dip made by DH, #1 son and myself.
> 
> It has refried beans, taco meat sour cream shredded cheese tomatoes and black olives.


Mmm...bet it's delicious. Hope everyone's enjoying the game.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And you do this with Pork bones?????! Are you sure you have the right beast, Liz, I think you could be talking of rendering Beef Bones- which do NOT make lard.


No, Julie, not pork but beef marrow bones.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I talked to him this afternoon, told him I wanted him to be happy happy happy, and not let her get to him. He said she was upbeat today and doing stuff and talking, she asked him to take her to Denver, he told her no, his vehicle won't make it to Denver and aren't insured right now anyway. He's cool with it all, if she stays and does what she needs to, great, if not then that's on her. He's going to handle her pretty much the same way I handled him, with emotional distance.


Good for him to be distant and not give in to what he doesn't or is unable to do. That trip to Denver must have really been nagging at her to ask everyone.

Evelyn


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> yes for the recipe.
> What are the benefits of drinking a cup a day?
> 
> Evelyn


It's good for your immune system. I'll post the recipe tomorrow.

Only had 2 hours sleep last night so I'm off to bed now. See you all tomorrow. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> So sweet! Love the color way. Excellent matching up the stripes!!!


Not really, done top down all in one piece, just had to line up the second sleeve


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

budasha said:


> It's good for your immune system. I'll post the recipe tomorrow.
> 
> Only had 2 hours sleep last night so I'm off to bed now. See you all tomorrow. Goodnight everyone.


Thank you, I will be watching for it.

Rest well, Goodnight

Evelyn


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to GS hockey game this afternoon, he sure has fun. While there, we heard the son if some people in town was attacked in North Battleford last night by 3 natives, stabbed 15 times & his truck stolen, he's in intensive careð³ The offenders were caught ages 13 (girl), & 14 & 19 yr old boys, we heard they are only charged with assault, not attempted murder so will probably get off with a slap on the hands. More & more such problems here.
> 
> I finished my latest project today, a baby gift for my doctors new baby girl


What a lovely outfit. I am impressed with how even your knitting is and how you have the colors matching each other in the fronts. You are a knitting artist.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, poor Gracie, thought at first it was Alice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear I was so hopeful that I would be wrong about that.
> To me the major emphasis placed these days on the inability of a person with depression to pull themsleves out of it can actually hinder progress. While it does it make it extremely hard they also need to be aware that ultimately they have to do something to help themselves. And this applies to all types of situations. Including as you said Cassie. Yes she can't do it alone, but until she is ready to try she won't get anywhere. For some of us (and I'm one of these) making an effort is hard and if your condition also makes you not want to try it is a really tough place to be in. But no one else can fix it for you. They can only be there to help when you are ready to work (and work hard) yourself. And medication can only help so far as well.


Christopher was just here, I told him that I realize how proud I am of him and how far he's come, I always am, but it just needed being said. 
He said that he sat and talked to Cassie, she told him she just wanted out of here for a while, and he went into telling her that yah, it's a retirement town, but it's kept me out of trouble, I have a house and vehicles and I'm moving forward, then told her about his past history with drugs and addiction and why he's here. He said she listened, and he told her everything, so she knows where he's coming from and where I'm coming from. So hopefully, she takes something positive from Christopher's history to realize that it's up to her to make the changes. He's really a good kid, I'm tearing up thinking about how far the two of us have come and boy, it's been a doozy, but we're both okay. 
I talked to Jennie today too, she agreed(she's bipolar and has her own crazy issues) that Cassie has to make the changes. Jennie can't take meds, they make her get to far into her mind so she is better off just dealing and now, she's doing pretty darn well since she stopped self medicating. She's taking care of her gma and now also her aunt, the aunt went into the hospital a couple weeks ago, about a month now I guess because the strep throat attacked her body and the antibiotics weren't working, they amputated 9 fingers and toes, and sent her home, with not prescriptions, for anything. She has no insurance either. Jennies going to call Catholic Social Services tomorrow, I'm praying that they'll step in and help her. 
We went and visited my cousin this morning for a bit, Marla got busy playing with Athena and we ended up staying an hour and half past what we planned, but to her credit, Athena's a little sweetie pie. lol 14 months old.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mary it looks so yummy☺

Greg stopped by here Friday night to visit Gage but he wasn't here. So he stopped by tonight for a little and Gage was happy for it.

Gage and I had a trying afternoon but it turned out good in the long run. 

Off to bed. Sleep well everyone ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I like both! We don't have either here. My favorite tree might be dogwood, which we also don't have here. But big beautiful flowers on all of them.
> 
> Mary, please give Matthew my kudos as well. It's wonderful to expand a skill set.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Time will tell out, I'm hoping and praying for positive things to happen fairly quickly, but I survived Christopher, Jennie, and my hubby who had his own depression and issues to over come, and before that, Marla who is also bipolar, so this too shall pass for better or worse, God willing it'll be better. 
:sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know this as 'tough love' Kaye Jo.


Me too. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, proud of how far you and Christopher have come. Hugs, you are dealing with a lot right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pants Melody. That style you make just makes me smile everytime I see a pair you've made.
> 
> Mary, please tell Matthew I think his delving into color is wonderful; has done a nice job on this first venture.
> 
> Sydney, Alice, and Gracie must have been playing and the play turned a bit rough. Gracie just came in a little bloody around her neck and collar pulled awry. Have found a few puncture wounds and she apparently defecated on herself. Hannah cleaned the wounds, applied hydrogen peroxide, gave her a full bath now given her a pain pill left from Alice's spaying. Contacted vet and will take her in in the morning for antibiotics. She is wrapped in a large towel since the bath lying next to me with her head on my leg; very submissive and quiet. Sydney and Alice keep licking her one pay and checking her. It is obvious she was scared. My poor little baby.


Poor little Alice, they probably got a little to exhuberant while playing. Hopefully she'll recover emotionally pretty quickly, well physically too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, great recipes today, I use the same honey garlic mix on moose ribs & they are very good.
> I'm glad the boys only got wet feet, could have been bad if the water was deeper.
> 
> Kaye, not good your niece is so "needy" hope she will get her head on straight & get on with a productive life


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't have nearly the ordeal to overcome as she did. But I am thankful each and every day.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good idea, Kaye Jo!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm so sorry that she's doing this to herself. I thought she was heading along the right path.
> :sm15:


Thank you, me too, but the fact that she actually asked us to get her out of the situation she was in and did ask us to take her to the doctor shows she's having periods of wanting to help herself, she just needs to decide to follow. I think in the end she'll be okay, but she's got a long way to go and since she has Baker genes, she's going to take the scenic though very bumpy and laborious route to get there, we all seem to for some stupid reason. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????!?


Super Bowl, go Falcons!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of DHs cousins has major mental problems & IMO is her own worst enemy, she's now been in the mental ward for nearly 6 months & is to be discharged in another week, if she comes home with the same "poor me" attitude & sits in a lump on the couch she will be back in again as has been happening for some time. She's in her 50's & still expects everyone to cater to her, I think she needs to go to a group home where someone will make her rise up each day & do something. This has been suggested to her by one if her brothers & she came completely unglued so it remains to be seem what will happen. Her sister is a wonderful person & does more than she should for both their mom & her. I think if the "status quo" continues my poor friend will end up with health problems from their demands


That is so sad, I hope your friend can get out from under taking care of her sister, that's a lot to deal with. 
It can be hard to say "no more" but there comes a time when you have to do just that and step back and let them either sink or swim.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to GS hockey game this afternoon, he sure has fun. While there, we heard the son if some people in town was attacked in North Battleford last night by 3 natives, stabbed 15 times & his truck stolen, he's in intensive careð³ The offenders were caught ages 13 (girl), & 14 & 19 yr old boys, we heard they are only charged with assault, not attempted murder so will probably get off with a slap on the hands. More & more such problems here.
> 
> I finished my latest project today, a baby gift for my doctors new baby girl


Hockey is so much fun. 
That's awful! I hope that he comes through without lasting pain and injury, that is much more than assault. 
The set is adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Been a very relaxing day here. Just spending time on the computer and catching up on a few shows I like.
> Got a call from my landlady asking if I needed her to come by to pick up the rent. She knows I do not have the truck very often. I said I would appreciate it so she came right over. I really like her. Found out she just celebrated her 80th birthday. She had been over last month and was asking about crochet hooks. I showed her mine so she could figure out which one she was looking for. I had an extra of the size she wanted so gave it to her to save her a trip to the store. She said today that it was such a help for her as she can now finish projects she was working on. She wants to get together sometime and do some crocheting. We just can't seem to get it worked out. Hopefully one day.
> She complains that her memory is not what it should be but she keeps plugging away. She is a dynamo. I really was blessed to get this apartment and such good landlords.
> Cooked myself an enchilada casserole that turned out fair. Made enough to put 2 individual servings in the freezer for future meals.
> ...


It is wonderful that you have great landlords, that is always a blessing. 
Hopefully Marvin isn't doing to badly and will get the truck to you. I hope that his house mate recovers well, OUCH.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Our super bowl dinner. It taco dip made by DH, #1 son and myself.
> 
> It has refried beans, taco meat sour cream shredded cheese tomatoes and black olives.


YUMMMM!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I am watching the Superbowl. To my inexperienced eyes it reminds me of Rugby.
> So on here now with Lady Gaga performing.


If my memory serves me right, it was created based on the rules of Rugby, it's changed bit by bit over the years, but I think that's where it's history originated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fantastic Super bowl....and I'm not much of a football fan. Was rooting for the Falcon and disappointed they lost but what a comeback the Patriots had. Congratulations to them and specifically to Brady( Quarterback of the Patriots) for his 5th super bowl win. Okay....that's the extent of my sports enthusiasm....once a year....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well Gwen won't be pleased. The Falcons landed too soon. 
But what a match to watch for my first ever- a team coming back from a position never won before in a Superbowl and then to go into overtime for the first time ever in a Superbowl match as well.

But I'm sure someone else said they wanted the Patriots to win.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is hard (why it is called tough love) but leaving people to fail and fall is sometimes necessary. But then again these people often don't learn and find some other excuse rather than there own behaviour. Like Maryanne- she has taken this part of my character and multiplied it so she rarely takes responsibility. Whereas while I might not admit to others where I may have fallen down I do to myself and think what I should have done differently. Why oh why does she pick up my most negative points? And then multiply them?


It does leave us asking why doesn't it? It seems our children either get more of either our worst or best traits but so seldom an even mix of the two.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Good for him to be distant and not give in to what he doesn't or is unable to do. That trip to Denver must have really been nagging at her to ask everyone.
> 
> Evelyn


I don't know if she really wanted to go or just seeing if we'd give in and get rid of her. Not happening, unless she can get there herself. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable and cheerful set you've made Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to GS hockey game this afternoon, he sure has fun. While there, we heard the son if some people in town was attacked in North Battleford last night by 3 natives, stabbed 15 times & his truck stolen, he's in intensive careð³ The offenders were caught ages 13 (girl), & 14 & 19 yr old boys, we heard they are only charged with assault, not attempted murder so will probably get off with a slap on the hands. More & more such problems here.
> 
> I finished my latest project today, a baby gift for my doctors new baby girl


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Mary it looks so yummy☺
> 
> Greg stopped by here Friday night to visit Gage but he wasn't here. So he stopped by tonight for a little and Gage was happy for it.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that you had a good day over all. Very good that Greg came by to see Gage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, proud of how far you and Christopher have come. Hugs, you are dealing with a lot right now.


Thank you, it's almost exhausting when I take time to really think about it. lol.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Been a very relaxing day here. Just spending time on the computer and catching up on a few shows I like.
> Got a call from my landlady asking if I needed her to come by to pick up the rent. She knows I do not have the truck very often. I said I would appreciate it so she came right over. I really like her. Found out she just celebrated her 80th birthday. She had been over last month and was asking about crochet hooks. I showed her mine so she could figure out which one she was looking for. I had an extra of the size she wanted so gave it to her to save her a trip to the store. She said today that it was such a help for her as she can now finish projects she was working on. She wants to get together sometime and do some crocheting. We just can't seem to get it worked out. Hopefully one day.
> She complains that her memory is not what it should be but she keeps plugging away. She is a dynamo. I really was blessed to get this apartment and such good landlords.
> Cooked myself an enchilada casserole that turned out fair. Made enough to put 2 individual servings in the freezer for future meals.
> ...


Good landlords are worth their weight in gold.
Doesn't sound likely that you will get the truck does it? Hopefully Marvin will be up to bringing it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, I see (says the proverbial blind man)


The Rugby grand final equivalent


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking earlier in the week about making some biscotti. I've done it once before and really was pleased with it but it has been quite awhile ago. Maybe I will later this coming week make some.



Sorlenna said:


> I first tried making it because the prices at the bakery went up (in the same shopping center as the place I worked--I used to go there on my lunch). It's easier than I expected. I think of them as twice baked cookies. :sm01:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm caught up again, wow, that was a lot of reading. 
Well Super Bowl is over for another year, we'll have withdrawls for a while, but it was a good game. 
I finished the wrap I was working on while watching the game, I just need to get the buttons and sew them on. I'll get a picture after my phone charges. Now onto my next project.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that looks super yummy! I made pizza (ground beef & green olives). It was good but your's looks SUPER.


pacer said:


> Our super bowl dinner. It taco dip made by DH, #1 son and myself.
> 
> It has refried beans, taco meat sour cream shredded cheese tomatoes and black olives.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Dealing with everything that I went through with Christopher has given me an ability to separate the emotional from the reality, so I can deal with it in a much more conducive way. If she gets mad at me, it won't break my heart, she'll either get over it or she won't, it's her issue to deal with, not mine. I love her, but she has to love herself.


It's also easier when you are slightly more removed from her than from Christopher.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right! Prayers for you and for her too.


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Dealing with everything that I went through with Christopher has given me an ability to separate the emotional from the reality, so I can deal with it in a much more conducive way. If she gets mad at me, it won't break my heart, she'll either get over it or she won't, it's her issue to deal with, not mine. I love her, but she has to love herself.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> some good looking grandchildren there evelyn. i keep looking at the trees here - no buds yet. but we are one day closer to spring. --- sam


We have had a little bit if rain in the desert while we have been here, and we are starting to see a bit of green on the desert floor.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher was just here, I told him that I realize how proud I am of him and how far he's come, I always am, but it just needed being said.
> He said that he sat and talked to Cassie, she told him she just wanted out of here for a while, and he went into telling her that yah, it's a retirement town, but it's kept me out of trouble, I have a house and vehicles and I'm moving forward, then told her about his past history with drugs and addiction and why he's here. He said she listened, and he told her everything, so she knows where he's coming from and where I'm coming from. So hopefully, she takes something positive from Christopher's history to realize that it's up to her to make the changes. He's really a good kid, I'm tearing up thinking about how far the two of us have come and boy, it's been a doozy, but we're both okay.
> I talked to Jennie today too, she agreed(she's bipolar and has her own crazy issues) that Cassie has to make the changes. Jennie can't take meds, they make her get to far into her mind so she is better off just dealing and now, she's doing pretty darn well since she stopped self medicating. She's taking care of her gma and now also her aunt, the aunt went into the hospital a couple weeks ago, about a month now I guess because the strep throat attacked her body and the antibiotics weren't working, they amputated 9 fingers and toes, and sent her home, with not prescriptions, for anything. She has no insurance either. Jennies going to call Catholic Social Services tomorrow, I'm praying that they'll step in and help her.
> We went and visited my cousin this morning for a bit, Marla got busy playing with Athena and we ended up staying an hour and half past what we planned, but to her credit, Athena's a little sweetie pie. lol 14 months old.


Maybe Cassie will take in some of what Christopher had to say to her- and start to take some responsibility for herself. And it's so much easier (well for me) to be patient with someone and help them when you see them trying even if they fail. I've spent most of Maryanne's life trying to tell her that trying is what matters not the degree of success.
Jennie seems to be showing the side of dealing with issues herself, not that they will ever go but that she is learning how to live with them.

14 months old are delightful. Becoming more independent, starting to become a person in their own right.Love watching mine think things through. Watch her thinking and trying different approaches. And so loving with sudden rushes for a cuddle for no apparent reason- and then straight back to what she was doing. Soon I'm sure she won't be as delightful-she won't a normal child if she does! 
Just as well love doesn't depend on behaviour- or some of our children would be in strife as well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Definitely should be checked out Tami.


I am going to when we get home in April. Unless I have a lot more trouble, then will do so here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness, your family members have really had a time of it . I can see why you are so proud of Christopher; good of him to talk to Cassie and pray that it will encourage her to straighten herself out. I do feel it is a shame she is now refusing the medicine. Pray that she will consider giving it more than a day to help her. If it was an antidepressant they do take awhile before you can tell any significant difference. I take an antidepressant. (can't remember the name right this minute) Also how horrible about Jennie's aunt! I can't believe they amputated 9 digits and sent her home with nothing! Sounds cruel and incompetent! Will pray that the Catholic Social Services will help them. How is Jennie doing with the pregnancy? When will she be moving in with you?


Poledra65 said:


> Christopher was just here, I told him that I realize how proud I am of him and how far he's come, I always am, but it just needed being said.
> He said that he sat and talked to Cassie, she told him she just wanted out of here for a while, and he went into telling her that yah, it's a retirement town, but it's kept me out of trouble, I have a house and vehicles and I'm moving forward, then told her about his past history with drugs and addiction and why he's here. He said she listened, and he told her everything, so she knows where he's coming from and where I'm coming from. So hopefully, she takes something positive from Christopher's history to realize that it's up to her to make the changes. He's really a good kid, I'm tearing up thinking about how far the two of us have come and boy, it's been a doozy, but we're both okay.
> I talked to Jennie today too, she agreed(she's bipolar and has her own crazy issues) that Cassie has to make the changes. Jennie can't take meds, they make her get to far into her mind so she is better off just dealing and now, she's doing pretty darn well since she stopped self medicating. She's taking care of her gma and now also her aunt, the aunt went into the hospital a couple weeks ago, about a month now I guess because the strep throat attacked her body and the antibiotics weren't working, they amputated 9 fingers and toes, and sent her home, with not prescriptions, for anything. She has no insurance either. Jennies going to call Catholic Social Services tomorrow, I'm praying that they'll step in and help her.
> We went and visited my cousin this morning for a bit, Marla got busy playing with Athena and we ended up staying an hour and half past what we planned, but to her credit, Athena's a little sweetie pie. lol 14 months old.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If my memory serves me right, it was created based on the rules of Rugby, it's changed bit by bit over the years, but I think that's where it's history originated.


That would explain the similarities my untrained eye sees.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami. Im glad DH is keeping track of your health. Very smart to keep small journal when attacks come. What you eat daily, meds taken, activity, sleep, weather and how you feel I.e. dizzy, spacey, off balance, headache etc. Not whole sentences just spaces for breakfast, lunch, dinner, hours of sleep, a line or two for activity, a line for meds. It might show a pattern say over exercising, not sleeping, a certain food that doesnt agree with you. Inner ear infection can cause balance issues also. If you are able to take a beginner or gentle yoga class that can help with balance.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She (Gracie) slept for about 2 1/2 hours with her head on my lap. She seems okay but will still take her in for antibiotic in the morning; puncture wounds could get infected and sure don't want that to happen. I'm sure they just got too exuberant as you said.
They all seem to be getting along now.



Poledra65 said:


> Poor little Alice, they probably got a little to exhuberant while playing. Hopefully she'll recover emotionally pretty quickly, well physically too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the hat advice. I did the long tail cast on and it seems OK.
> I am a bit worried about your symptoms. Sounds like you are having TIAs, transient ischemic attacks. Suggest you see a doctor sooner rather than later as they can progress to a full blown stroke which would not be a great idea. If it is your right side being affected, that usually means it is happening in the left side of your brain. I hope I am wrong, but it needs to be checked out right away, please.
> Evelyn, the tree blooms are beautiful. I'd never seen a magnolia tree before. How wonderful that is. Do they have a fragrance as well? The grands are darling.
> I'm in on the group hug.


Thank you for the information. My DSIL has had TIA's since 2007. My symptoms are nothing like hers are. If it happens again I will get it checked.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed Prof Valerie's birthday is today- It is so long since we heard from her- and I am unwilling to hassle her student/colleague at the University, that I have the contact details for- she is such a brave lady- and so learned- but her medical challenges in the last couple of years have been major.
> 
> Edited to add- Sorlenna just did a search, and has found Prof Valerie's Obituary Notice- back in July. I am feeling quite bereft right now.
> A gallant soul and a brilliant Academic.


Sad to hear this news.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....I know just enough about football to know when to hollar in joy or yell in disapppointment....that's it. LOL Folks here think everyone is a football fan since the Univ. of Georgia is here and football fever is prevalent. I have never been a die-hard fan.



darowil said:


> That would explain the similarities my untrained eye sees.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Blessings and prayers for those in need whether you know you need them or not! {{{{{Hugs}}}} I'm shutting down and headed to bed. TTYL!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew experimented with color on his most recent drawing.


Wow! Fantastic!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just emailed Valerie's colleague and student that I was in contact with:
> 
> I wrote:
> 
> ...


Well said! And so thoughtful of you, Julie. Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> You don't want to fall so please be very careful. Don't hesitate to see a doctor if it gets worse.


Will do


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That has to be very disorienting and unsettling.


It doesn't happen often. I have been off balance for years. Often get fluid in my ears, but they have been draining well. The shaking is , relatively, new.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....I know just enough about football to know when to hollar in joy or yell in disapppointment....that's it. LOL Folks here think everyone is a football fan since the Univ. of Georgia is here and football fever is prevalent. I have never been a die-hard fan.


I've never watched it & can't really understand why it seems 15 people have to jump on one poor guy who happened to get the ball????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well here is what I finished during the Superbowl. Mary for Elizabeth for Christmas. So now I can return the book to the library. She's about 6 inches tall.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....I know just enough about football to know when to hollar in joy or yell in disapppointment....that's it. LOL Folks here think everyone is a football fan since the Univ. of Georgia is here and football fever is prevalent. I have never been a die-hard fan.


Totally different to the football I know. About the only similarities are that you kick the ball and can touch it (but we aren't allowed to throw it) and have an oval shaped ball rather than a round one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never watched it & can't really understand why it seems 15 people have to jump on one poor guy who happened to get the ball????????


Well at least he knows he will be jumped on :sm01:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right! Prayers for you and for her too.


Prayers and positive energy are always greatly appreciated. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe Cassie will take in some of what Christopher had to say to her- and start to take some responsibility for herself. And it's so much easier (well for me) to be patient with someone and help them when you see them trying even if they fail. I've spent most of Maryanne's life trying to tell her that trying is what matters not the degree of success.
> Jennie seems to be showing the side of dealing with issues herself, not that they will ever go but that she is learning how to live with them.
> 
> 14 months old are delightful. Becoming more independent, starting to become a person in their own right.Love watching mine think things through. Watch her thinking and trying different approaches. And so loving with sudden rushes for a cuddle for no apparent reason- and then straight back to what she was doing. Soon I'm sure she won't be as delightful-she won't a normal child if she does!
> Just as well love doesn't depend on behaviour- or some of our children would be in strife as well!


Yes, Jennie is doing pretty well, she always does better when she has someone to take care of, she loves her family. 
And you'd really never know that she had open heart surgery shortly after birth, she's just go go go and happy as a lark, she's standing up but won't walk on her own yet, we'll she took 6 steps on Grammy's bed this morning, but she won't walk anywhere else on her own yet but it's soon in coming. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness, your family members have really had a time of it . I can see why you are so proud of Christopher; good of him to talk to Cassie and pray that it will encourage her to straighten herself out. I do feel it is a shame she is now refusing the medicine. Pray that she will consider giving it more than a day to help her. If it was an antidepressant they do take awhile before you can tell any significant difference. I take an antidepressant. (can't remember the name right this minute) Also how horrible about Jennie's aunt! I can't believe they amputated 9 digits and sent her home with nothing! Sounds cruel and incompetent! Will pray that the Catholic Social Services will help them. How is Jennie doing with the pregnancy? When will she be moving in with you?


I think her refusal of taking the meds was a bid for us to get upset with her, didn't work though. But yes, blood levels have to get where they need to be. 
Yes, I don't understand it all, I told her to call social services but it sounds like they haven't done anything so she's going to go through the Catholic church. 
Jennie herself is doing good, she's happy and upbeat and crazy as ever, I don't know if she'll move ultimately or not, as right now she's dealing with all this, but I halfway think she will, but then this is my Jennie we're talking about so there's about a 50/50 chance she'll change her mind. lolol I'm fine either way, if she comes here great, if not, I don't have to share my space, win win either way. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She (Gracie) slept for about 2 1/2 hours with her head on my lap. She seems okay but will still take her in for antibiotic in the morning; puncture wounds could get infected and sure don't want that to happen. I'm sure they just got too exuberant as you said.
> They all seem to be getting along now.


Yes, puncture wounds of any kind can be horrible, so good to get her antibiotics as soon as possible. 
Poor pups.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never watched it & can't really understand why it seems 15 people have to jump on one poor guy who happened to get the ball????????


LOL!! But then the first time I watched Slapshot with David, I thought he was going to die, the most brutal sport he'd ever seen. lol Told him hockey's not really normally that violent. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well here is what I finished during the Superbowl. Mary for Elizabeth for Christmas. So now I can return the book to the library. She's about 6 inches tall.


That turned out great!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, Jennie is doing pretty well, she always does better when she has someone to take care of, she loves her family.
> And you'd really never know that she had open heart surgery shortly after birth, she's just go go go and happy as a lark, she's standing up but won't walk on her own yet, we'll she took 6 steps on Grammy's bed this morning, but she won't walk anywhere else on her own yet but it's soon in coming. lol


Silly girl a floor would be much easier to walk on! But not as soft a fall.
Happy makes them such fun to have around doesn't it? Amazing how kids bounce back isn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well at least he knows he will be jumped on :sm01:


LOLOL! And he's well padded!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Silly girl a floor would be much easier to walk on! But not as soft a fall.
> Happy makes them such fun to have around doesn't it? Amazing how kids bounce back isn't it?


LOL! That's what we told her! lol 
It really does, nothing like a happy baby or toddler. I think that their tops are made of rubber and their bottoms are made of springs. hee hee hee!. lol

I think it's time for bed, David's already their, so now I'm off... 
Sweet dreams y'all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL! And he's well padded!


Whereas when our players get piled onto they aren't padded at all. No protective gear at all (well maybe hidden in their shorts but I've never heard it mentioned. And in cricket the 'box' would often be mentioned).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! That's what we told her! lol
> It really does, nothing like a happy baby or toddler. I think that their tops are made of rubber and their bottoms are made of springs. hee hee hee!. lol
> 
> I think it's time for bed, David's already their, so now I'm off...
> Sweet dreams y'all!


Sleep well. ANd I'm going out to have a coffee and go to my knitting group.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

weren't we talking or had some pictures of this guy sometime in the last week or so. the guy that knit sweaters of places he had been. --- sam

http://www.timesofisrael.com/the-baltimore-knitter-who-unraveled-the-internet/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely bonnie - the baby is going to look so good wearing that. great colors. why would they not be charged with attempted murder - because they are native canadians. that doesn't sound right. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to GS hockey game this afternoon, he sure has fun. While there, we heard the son if some people in town was attacked in North Battleford last night by 3 natives, stabbed 15 times & his truck stolen, he's in intensive careð³ The offenders were caught ages 13 (girl), & 14 & 19 yr old boys, we heard they are only charged with assault, not attempted murder so will probably get off with a slap on the hands. More & more such problems here.
> 
> I finished my latest project today, a baby gift for my doctors new baby girl


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is the kind of construction company to keep on speed dial. --- sam



machriste said:


> It is. I am so impressed with the construction co. we use. The kitchen project was actually completed 3 days early. So all was ready to go when the girls came back for 2nd semester.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the falcons are from atlanta and the tom brady and the patriots are from new england - which i know is a large area but i am not sure where there home stadium is - thank you google - The team plays its home games at Gillette Stadium in the town of Foxborough, Massachusetts.



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, I see (says the proverbial blind man)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is it supposed to do for you and what does it taste like. --- sam



budasha said:


> I roast marrow bones and then add veggies water and apple cider vinegar in my crock pot. I cook it for 24 hrs. I strain it into glass Jars and keep it in the fridge. I drink a cup a day. Let me know if you want the recipe. Keeps for a couple of weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are some rules that are different but basically the same. --- sam



darowil said:


> I am watching the Superbowl. To my inexperienced eyes it reminds me of Rugby.
> So on here now with Lady Gaga performing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was rooting for the falons also but the second half was so exciting - no one expected the patriots to win and then to win in overtime - wow. all in all it was a good game. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Fantastic Super bowl....and I'm not much of a football fan. Was rooting for the Falcon and disappointed they lost but what a comeback the Patriots had. Congratulations to them and specifically to Brady( Quarterback of the Patriots) for his 5th super bowl win. Okay....that's the extent of my sports enthusiasm....once a year....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed Prof Valerie's birthday is today- It is so long since we heard from her- and I am unwilling to hassle her student/colleague at the University, that I have the contact details for- she is such a brave lady- and so learned- but her medical challenges in the last couple of years have been major.
> 
> Edited to add- Sorlenna just did a search, and has found Prof Valerie's Obituary Notice- back in July. I am feeling quite bereft right now.
> A gallant soul and a brilliant Academic.


Oh no. So sorry to hear that news. :sm03:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've often wondered about that - if he is already on the ground what is the sense of everyone piling on top of him? you couldn't pay me enough to get out there. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never watched it & can't really understand why it seems 15 people have to jump on one poor guy who happened to get the ball????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute darowil - do you already have the directions for joseph? --- sam



darowil said:


> Well here is what I finished during the Superbowl. Mary for Elizabeth for Christmas. So now I can return the book to the library. She's about 6 inches tall.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in football the quarterback is about the only one that throws the ball. then you have a certain number of players who do nothing but play defense (keeping the other team from getting a touch down) and then you have a different set of players who take over from the defense players to try and move the ball to their goal post. the quarterbacks tonight were very good - lots of distance made from throwing the ball. the three penalties that the falcons got for various reasons lost them then game. you cannot lose yardage that way and expect to win. --- sam



darowil said:


> Totally different to the football I know. About the only similarities are that you kick the ball and can touch it (but we aren't allowed to throw it) and have an oval shaped ball rather than a round one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

padded or not - that is a lot of weight on one. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL! And he's well padded!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> On a more philosophical note- I just copied this from Kaye Jo on facebook:-


I like this one...... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just emailed Valerie's colleague and student that I was in contact with:
> 
> I wrote:
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing that on behalf of us all Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from Lisa, Valerie's colleague at Belfast University (BTW Barbara is my legal first name)
> 
> Dear Barbara,
> 
> ...


Thankyou again Julie for sharing this.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Margaret was right when she said that Cassie was going to be needy, the main problem though is that she's not willing to do what she needs to do. She announced that she's not going to take her meds or any meds from any doctor, it was her idea to go and get them, but I'm not upset by it, she's enjoying wallowing in her pit of self pity and I'm letting her wallow. She wants us to take her to Denver, told her no, she supposedly has a good friend there, but if so where was this supposed friend when she needed out of where she was. She is running from herself but not realizing that anywhere she goes, she's going to be, so until she starts to fix what's wrong inside herself and finds happiness inside herself, she's never going be able to be happy with or without meds and she's going to be running the rest of her life. When Marla and I go to Cheyenne the next time, we'll tell her we'll take her back to Cheyenne if she wants to go but we won't take her farther than that. I'm not going to let her angst bother me, she'll either grow up and make grown up decisions or she won't.


Oh dear. Not good at all. I still have everything crossed for you patience and sanity.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's hardly stopped raining here for the last 24 hours. Not a huge amount for such a constant fall (just under an inch). The humidity is very high but with the constant rain feels OK. And cool. But 4 days over 37 coming up and one of 40. But at least we aren't getting Sydney's weather.Think they have had a record number of days over 40.


We ended up with 40mm (about 1.5inches) yesterday. You scared me when I read you are have 4 days over 37.... I bolted over to the weather online site and we are only having Wednesday and Thursday around 33c all other days under 30. I hope you manage to stay cool over your hot spell. 
Yes I think I heard that Sydney is up to day 11 of their heatwave.

And today we only got to 17C.... good grief, I had a cardigan on all day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A good excuse to sit & knit & rest your body


Just finally picked my knitting needles up again last night after 4 days of not knitting , really haven't felt like knitting at all. It's fresh air I want and today was the day I was going to get it , beautiful frosty morning out there -7 but I got wrapped up , didn't get far think it took me longer to get dressed but it felt good


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pants Melody. That style you make just makes me smile everytime I see a pair you've made.
> 
> Mary, please tell Matthew I think his delving into color is wonderful; has done a nice job on this first venture.
> 
> Sydney, Alice, and Gracie must have been playing and the play turned a bit rough. Gracie just came in a little bloody around her neck and collar pulled awry. Have found a few puncture wounds and she apparently defecated on herself. Hannah cleaned the wounds, applied hydrogen peroxide, gave her a full bath now given her a pain pill left from Alice's spaying. Contacted vet and will take her in in the morning for antibiotics. She is wrapped in a large towel since the bath lying next to me with her head on my leg; very submissive and quiet. Sydney and Alice keep licking her one pay and checking her. It is obvious she was scared. My poor little baby.


Sorry to hear the rough and tumble got a bit too rough . Poor Gracie


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> I now live in an over 50s village, am slowly adjusting to smaller unit, lots of stuff still in boxes, slowly sorting and using. Not enough cupboard space, for clothing or in kitchen. I store pots and pans in main oven which I do not use for cooking, I use a smaller toaster oven which uses less power to use. The ladies I mentioned are residents in village.


 :sm24: I had a feeling that you were in an over 50s village. If they are the same as we have here yes there arent many cupboards. But the units here are very nice and the villages are gated for security which is very good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to GS hockey game this afternoon, he sure has fun. While there, we heard the son if some people in town was attacked in North Battleford last night by 3 natives, stabbed 15 times & his truck stolen, he's in intensive careð³ The offenders were caught ages 13 (girl), & 14 & 19 yr old boys, we heard they are only charged with assault, not attempted murder so will probably get off with a slap on the hands. More & more such problems here.
> 
> I finished my latest project today, a baby gift for my doctors new baby girl


Can't believe that , it just does not make sense . Assault in my eyes is if you hit someone , if you use a weapon not once but 15 times that is surely attempted murder . Also if a person is carrying a knife that should be classed as intent .

The cardigan and hat are beautiful Bonnie and the yarn is gorgeous


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Mary it looks so yummy☺
> 
> Greg stopped by here Friday night to visit Gage but he wasn't here. So he stopped by tonight for a little and Gage was happy for it.
> 
> ...


Glad it turned out alright Mel also forgot to say how beautiful the monster longies are


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to GS hockey game this afternoon, he sure has fun. While there, we heard the son if some people in town was attacked in North Battleford last night by 3 natives, stabbed 15 times & his truck stolen, he's in intensive careð³ The offenders were caught ages 13 (girl), & 14 & 19 yr old boys, we heard they are only charged with assault, not attempted murder so will probably get off with a slap on the hands. More & more such problems here.
> 
> I finished my latest project today, a baby gift for my doctors new baby girl


Beautiful baby outfit Bonnie. I love the colour blend.

I hope the young man in ITU makes a complete recovery, it makes my blood boil when I hear of offenders getting off with such light sentences.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> this is a page full of hacks. i think you will find more than one you can use. how about using wd-40 to clean your toilet? take a look. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pants Melody. That style you make just makes me smile everytime I see a pair you've made.
> 
> Mary, please tell Matthew I think his delving into color is wonderful; has done a nice job on this first venture.
> 
> Sydney, Alice, and Gracie must have been playing and the play turned a bit rough. Gracie just came in a little bloody around her neck and collar pulled awry. Have found a few puncture wounds and she apparently defecated on herself. Hannah cleaned the wounds, applied hydrogen peroxide, gave her a full bath now given her a pain pill left from Alice's spaying. Contacted vet and will take her in in the morning for antibiotics. She is wrapped in a large towel since the bath lying next to me with her head on my leg; very submissive and quiet. Sydney and Alice keep licking her one pay and checking her. It is obvious she was scared. My poor little baby.


Oh golly, poor little Gracie. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to GS hockey game this afternoon, he sure has fun. While there, we heard the son if some people in town was attacked in North Battleford last night by 3 natives, stabbed 15 times & his truck stolen, he's in intensive careð³ The offenders were caught ages 13 (girl), & 14 & 19 yr old boys, we heard they are only charged with assault, not attempted murder so will probably get off with a slap on the hands. More & more such problems here.
> 
> I finished my latest project today, a baby gift for my doctors new baby girl


That is a really cute little jacket and hat.

How awful for that young man. In my opinion those youths should be charged as adults and charged with attempted murder. But it sounds just like over here sadly. I wont get on the soap box about that though. Things are so bad everywhere now it seems and the laws and courts need to get much tougher or things will just keep getting worse. Oops NOW I am off the soap box. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> weren't we talking or had some pictures of this guy sometime in the last week or so. the guy that knit sweaters of places he had been. --- sam
> 
> http://www.timesofisrael.com/the-baltimore-knitter-who-unraveled-the-internet/


Sure did- interesting to read more about him. Amazing to be able to do that from his head- and so many. How quickly mus the knit?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Falcons are the professional football team from Georgia and they are playing the New England Patriots. They are winning at halftime.


I saw part of the NRL Superbowl this afternoon, and the Falcons lost.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is very cute darowil - do you already have the directions for joseph? --- sam


I borrowed the book from the library (just returned it in fact) but am thinking I will keep an eye out for it and buy it myself in the next 18 months. It also has a cardboard stable if I remember rightly (what was in the section I expected the stable was just something stuck in. Guess they felt the stable wouldn't be returned).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you did ask for it :sm02:


Indeed, I did :sm23: :sm25: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> in football the quarterback is about the only one that throws the ball. then you have a certain number of players who do nothing but play defense (keeping the other team from getting a touch down) and then you have a different set of players who take over from the defense players to try and move the ball to their goal post. the quarterbacks tonight were very good - lots of distance made from throwing the ball. the three penalties that the falcons got for various reasons lost them then game. you cannot lose yardage that way and expect to win. --- sam


That makes some sense having seen a game.
Any of our players can handball- that means hitting it with your hand but not throw (that gives the opposition a free kick).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, well, there's a first time for everything but I'll bet it was sure a surprise, even if it was just for medical info.


It certainly was! She does not seem to have realised, that as we are with the same mobile company, we can talk at no cost- what I got from her was a text.
How is Cassie, today?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> It doesn't happen often. I have been off balance for years. Often get fluid in my ears, but they have been draining well. The shaking is , relatively, new.


Could the shaking have something to do with your thyroid Tami . One of the symptoms that sent me to the doctor's when i first got diagnosed was that I got really bad shaking in my hands , so bad I couldn't pick anything small up


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Julie.


It was the very least I could do, Kaye Jo!

We were talking a while back of gaseous emissions from our pets- Ringo is beside me and has just let rip a STINKER!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that I get- the Falcons are one of the teams in the Superbowl- and comfortably in the lead at half time


But lost by Fulltime.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We ended up with 40mm (about 1.5inches) yesterday. You scared me when I read you are have 4 days over 37.... I bolted over to the weather online site and we are only having Wednesday and Thursday around 33c all other days under 30. I hope you manage to stay cool over your hot spell.
> Yes I think I heard that Sydney is up to day 11 of their heatwave.
> 
> And today we only got to 17C.... good grief, I had a cardigan on all day.


Gee that was cool. I had mine on when I was out late afternoon- but it was borderline as to whether I needed it or not. Though out of the other 3 2 had cardigans and the other was cold. We reached 21.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, ice hockey.
> 
> The yarn is called magic glitz, it has a shiney thread running through. I got it from Ice Yarns, I may order some more (says she who wasn't buying yarn????) since I like the colors so well


I have some yarns from Ice Yarns- they do have quite good deals, and I gather have recently sorted something for postage, that has always been high. :sm24: :sm25: :sm25: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Dealing with everything that I went through with Christopher has given me an ability to separate the emotional from the reality, so I can deal with it in a much more conducive way. If she gets mad at me, it won't break my heart, she'll either get over it or she won't, it's her issue to deal with, not mine. I love her, but she has to love herself.


 :sm24: Good on you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah! I thought it was simply the word for biscuit, so that's my lesson for the day! :sm05:


 :sm24: I guess when you look at the origins of Biscuit ( I don't yet have a replacement for my Concise Oxford Dictionary, that I stupidly gave away) that it is the actual meaning, twice baked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Super Bowl football game. The Falcons are from Atlanta, Ga so Gwen's home team.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> No, Julie, not pork but beef marrow bones.


So therefore not LARD- that is PORK fat- and what is needed for my Ginger Biscuit recipe Sorlenna was referring to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The Rugby grand final equivalent


Which I chanced to see, as I was waiting for the Maori News (Te Karere)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher was just here, I told him that I realize how proud I am of him and how far he's come, I always am, but it just needed being said.
> He said that he sat and talked to Cassie, she told him she just wanted out of here for a while, and he went into telling her that yah, it's a retirement town, but it's kept me out of trouble, I have a house and vehicles and I'm moving forward, then told her about his past history with drugs and addiction and why he's here. He said she listened, and he told her everything, so she knows where he's coming from and where I'm coming from. So hopefully, she takes something positive from Christopher's history to realize that it's up to her to make the changes. He's really a good kid, I'm tearing up thinking about how far the two of us have come and boy, it's been a doozy, but we're both okay.
> I talked to Jennie today too, she agreed(she's bipolar and has her own crazy issues) that Cassie has to make the changes. Jennie can't take meds, they make her get to far into her mind so she is better off just dealing and now, she's doing pretty darn well since she stopped self medicating. She's taking care of her gma and now also her aunt, the aunt went into the hospital a couple weeks ago, about a month now I guess because the strep throat attacked her body and the antibiotics weren't working, they amputated 9 fingers and toes, and sent her home, with not prescriptions, for anything. She has no insurance either. Jennies going to call Catholic Social Services tomorrow, I'm praying that they'll step in and help her.
> We went and visited my cousin this morning for a bit, Marla got busy playing with Athena and we ended up staying an hour and half past what we planned, but to her credit, Athena's a little sweetie pie. lol 14 months old.


You have a right to be very proud of Christopher. He has pulled himself out of a hole and moved forward in a positive way. Good for him. I hope Cassie gives it a good go and doesnt just go running off somewhere else every few days. 
Is Jennie the girl who is having a baby and is going to live with you? Oh her poor Aunt, how awful that she has no medications to help her. I hope the Social Services do help her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well said! And so thoughtful of you, Julie. Thank you.


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well here is what I finished during the Superbowl. Mary for Elizabeth for Christmas. So now I can return the book to the library. She's about 6 inches tall.


Very special! And how organised of you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So therefore not LARD- that is PORK fat- and what is needed for my Ginger Biscuit recipe Sorlenna was referring to.


The things you learn on the TP! didn't know it was only Pork fat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very special! And how organised of you!


Only becuase I had the book from doing Jesus! Figured I then didn't need to worry later in the year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maybe Cassie will take in some of what Christopher had to say to her- and start to take some responsibility for herself. And it's so much easier (well for me) to be patient with someone and help them when you see them trying even if they fail. I've spent most of Maryanne's life trying to tell her that trying is what matters not the degree of success.
> Jennie seems to be showing the side of dealing with issues herself, not that they will ever go but that she is learning how to live with them.
> 
> 14 months old are delightful. Becoming more independent, starting to become a person in their own right.Love watching mine think things through. Watch her thinking and trying different approaches. And so loving with sudden rushes for a cuddle for no apparent reason- and then straight back to what she was doing. Soon I'm sure she won't be as delightful-she won't a normal child if she does!
> Just as well love doesn't depend on behaviour- or some of our children would be in strife as well!


Aww, arent the cuddles adorable? It is wonderful watching them think and work things out, you can just about see their little minds ticking over. So cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the falcons are from atlanta and the tom brady and the patriots are from new england - which i know is a large area but i am not sure where there home stadium is - thank you google - The team plays its home games at Gillette Stadium in the town of Foxborough, Massachusetts.


 :sm24: I suppose I could have googled it myself, but not that concerned. I have though sat through a lot of Rugby (and Boxing) when I had my dear Fale with me- he would roar at the screen! Got quite caught up in both games (?).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no. So sorry to hear that news. :sm03:


I think we all are.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never watched it & can't really understand why it seems 15 people have to jump on one poor guy who happened to get the ball????????


LOL. I agree with you Bonnie. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou again Julie for sharing this.


Thanks Cathy, I wanted everyone to know, not just from me. (or for me)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well here is what I finished during the Superbowl. Mary for Elizabeth for Christmas. So now I can return the book to the library. She's about 6 inches tall.


Good job. You are really getting organised early for Christmas. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The things you learn on the TP! didn't know it was only Pork fat.


The rendered Beef fat is usually called dripping, but is not so often from a roast, these days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Only becuase I had the book from doing Jesus! Figured I then didn't need to worry later in the year.


True!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I think her refusal of taking the meds was a bid for us to get upset with her, didn't work though. But yes, blood levels have to get where they need to be.
> Yes, I don't understand it all, I told her to call social services but it sounds like they haven't done anything so she's going to go through the Catholic church.
> Jennie herself is doing good, she's happy and upbeat and crazy as ever, I don't know if she'll move ultimately or not, as right now she's dealing with all this, but I halfway think she will, but then this is my Jennie we're talking about so there's about a 50/50 chance she'll change her mind. lolol I'm fine either way, if she comes here great, if not, I don't have to share my space, win win either way. lolol


 :sm24: I hear you on that 50/50 chance. I still have no clue and I dont think DD does either yet if she will be moving here or in with BF. Oh well, I am getting things cleared out so as you say win win either way. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I hear you on that 50/50 chance. I still have no clue and I dont think DD does either yet if she will be moving here or in with BF. Oh well, I am getting things cleared out so as you say win win either way. LOL


I hope she doesn't keep you in suspense for too long, April is so close!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Only becuase I had the book from doing Jesus! Figured I then didn't need to worry later in the year.


Just don't put her in a 'safe place' until next Christmas or sure as guns you'll never see her again! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I hear you on that 50/50 chance. I still have no clue and I dont think DD does either yet if she will be moving here or in with BF. Oh well, I am getting things cleared out so as you say win win either way. LOL


Would she give up her home just now altogether or just be with you for a time?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just finally picked my knitting needles up again last night after 4 days of not knitting , really haven't felt like knitting at all. It's fresh air I want and today was the day I was going to get it , beautiful frosty morning out there -7 but I got wrapped up , didn't get far think it took me longer to get dressed but it felt good


Take it slow and steady Sonja. I hope you feeling better each day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Would she give up her home just now altogether or just be with you for a time?


Her unit is only one bedroom so a bit crowded for adult and two children, so she will let it go I think. If she comes to me and things dont work out with BF relationship wise then I guess she will save for few months or so and look for a two bedroom place. (I hope LOL)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope she doesn't keep you in suspense for too long, April is so close!


Yes it is for sure. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just don't put her in a 'safe place' until next Christmas or sure as guns you'll never see her again! :sm09:


I have two drawers one with knitted items in it and another with presents so which ever it goes in I should find it (actually I have more than 2 drawers but 2 relevant drawers!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Her unit is only one bedroom so a bit crowded for adult and two children, so she will let it go I think. If she comes to me and things dont work out with BF relationship wise then I guess she will save for few months or so and look for a two bedroom place. (I hope LOL)


What you can juggle for one doesn't work for two nearly as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think her refusal of taking the meds was a bid for us to get upset with her, didn't work though. But yes, blood levels have to get where they need to be.
> Yes, I don't understand it all, I told her to call social services but it sounds like they haven't done anything so she's going to go through the Catholic church.
> Jennie herself is doing good, she's happy and upbeat and crazy as ever, I don't know if she'll move ultimately or not, as right now she's dealing with all this, but I halfway think she will, but then this is my Jennie we're talking about so there's about a 50/50 chance she'll change her mind. lolol I'm fine either way, if she comes here great, if not, I don't have to share my space, win win either way. lolol


While their name is Catholic Charities - they provide social services to all faiths. I know since I volunteered with them for nearly 3 years. They have some wonderful outreach programs and have great contacts within some of the organizations to get things done. Here in Illinois we have several different social service agencies -- but the programs are mostly funded by State money rather than Federal money and our state is in horrible financial shape thanks to many corrupt governors - each one worse than their predecessor.

The drug companies who make the meds she needs also have programs for providing the necessary dosages to people in need. You can go out to the Pharmacy websites: here's a sampel of the Pfizer one.

http://www.pfizer.com/health/financial_assistance_programs/patient_assistance_programs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So cute!


darowil said:


> Well here is what I finished during the Superbowl. Mary for Elizabeth for Christmas. So now I can return the book to the library. She's about 6 inches tall.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well here is what I finished during the Superbowl. Mary for Elizabeth for Christmas. So now I can return the book to the library. She's about 6 inches tall.


Cute - I'm sure Elizabeth will love it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well here is what I finished during the Superbowl. Mary for Elizabeth for Christmas. So now I can return the book to the library. She's about 6 inches tall.


That's lovely margaret are you planning on making the full set


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is it supposed to do for you and what does it taste like. --- sam


It's supposed to be good for your immune system. I haven't had a cold or the flu since I've been drinking it (3 years). It's beef broth with a touch of vinegar taste. I add carrots, celery and onions to it. I really like the taste of it. I will be posting the recipe later on after I come back from exercise.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was rooting for the falons also but the second half was so exciting - no one expected the patriots to win and then to win in overtime - wow. all in all it was a good game. --- sam


I'm not a football fan so didn't watch the game. The only time I do watch it is when I visit my brother and he's watching it. Don't know the first thing about the rules.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So therefore not LARD- that is PORK fat- and what is needed for my Ginger Biscuit recipe Sorlenna was referring to.


Sorry, should have called it shortening. It's really good for baking though.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> that doesn't seem like many recipes - they must have been extra long - i just barely stayed under the total character count. sorry - hope you can find at least one you like. i will be posting every day just in case you couldn't fine anything today. --- sam


Hi Sam and everyone the spaghetti squash pizza sounds good just a quick stop I'm with my mil today she is doing better although Dr a say she has to be good and watch her diet will try to check in later


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just checking in to say hi and I am still kicking. Finally getting over bronchitis and pneumonia, lots of businesses stuff to catch up on. Love and Hugs to all ????❤


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just checking in to say hi and I am still kicking. Finally getting over bronchitis and pneumonia, lots of businesses stuff to catch up on. Love and Hugs to all ????❤


Great to hear
from you, Caren. We have had lots of flu, bronchitis and pneumonia here in MN. Not fun! Glad you are recovering.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, ice hockey.
> 
> The yarn is called magic glitz, it has a shiney thread running through. I got it from Ice Yarns, I may order some more (says she who wasn't buying yarn????) since I like the colors so well


I have some of that, too, Bonnie, although in a different colour. It is actually very nice yarn to knit with. I bought it to make baby things, then had second thoughts because of the metallic thread. In the end, I made scarfs and this shawl, though in fact it is not at all harsh, so would have worked for the baby stuff, as you have proved!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have some of that, too, Bonnie, although in a different colour. It is actually very nice yarn to knit with. I bought it to make baby things, then had second thoughts because of the metallic thread. In the end, I made scarfs and this shawl, though in fact it is not at all harsh, so would have worked for the baby stuff, as you have proved!


The photo didn't attach, so I will try again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Just checking in to say hi and I am still kicking. Finally getting over bronchitis and pneumonia, lots of businesses stuff to catch up on. Love and Hugs to all ????❤


Sorry to hear you have been so ill Caren but good news you are on the end


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> The photo didn't attach, so I will try again


Shawl is lovely , it looks so soft


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely Shawl.


Kathleendoris said:


> The photo didn't attach, so I will try again


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Just checking in to say hi and I am still kicking. Finally getting over bronchitis and pneumonia, lots of businesses stuff to catch up on. Love and Hugs to all ????❤


Good to hear from you, Caren. Bronchitis and pneumonia sounds like a serious setback. Take care of yourself and get well soon. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finally picked my knitting needles up again last night after 4 days of not knitting , really haven't felt like knitting at all. It's fresh air I want and today was the day I was going to get it , beautiful frosty morning out there -7 but I got wrapped up , didn't get far think it took me longer to get dressed but it felt good


Sometimes it takes me longer to get dressed to take Kimber out than she stays once we get there????-33C /-29F here this morningbut sunny.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is a really cute little jacket and hat.
> 
> How awful for that young man. In my opinion those youths should be charged as adults and charged with attempted murder. But it sounds just like over here sadly. I wont get on the soap box about that though. Things are so bad everywhere now it seems and the laws and courts need to get much tougher or things will just keep getting worse. Oops NOW I am off the soap box. :sm19:


I agree & it seems there's always some excuse why these" poor kids" were made to do something bad, FAS or bad home life or residential schools,(that was a terrrible thing but need to let go of that excuse) even if they have been closed for 40 years & the offenders are 25 or less????
A white farmer shot a young native in his yard last spring, 4 of them were trying to steal stuff, anyway, he's charged with murder????& all we on the news is how these" poor but wonderful" young natives just came into his yard looking for help, not sure why they were at his neighbors trying to steal vehicles & then to his yard trying to steal vehicles & then ramming his truck???? Not sure what the outcome will be in the end, it's due in court soon but the natives are protesting demanding the farmer be crucified


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to GS hockey game this afternoon, he sure has fun. While there, we heard the son if some people in town was attacked in North Battleford last night by 3 natives, stabbed 15 times & his truck stolen, he's in intensive careð³ The offenders were caught ages 13 (girl), & 14 & 19 yr old boys, we heard they are only charged with assault, not attempted murder so will probably get off with a slap on the hands. More & more such problems here.
> 
> I finished my latest project today, a baby gift for my doctors new baby girl


That is adorable, such nice bright colors


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The things you learn on the TP! didn't know it was only Pork fat.


Yes, pork fat is called lard, beef fat is called suet- what is used in mincemeat & Christmas pudding, suet cakes are also used for the seed cakes for bird feeders here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have some of that, too, Bonnie, although in a different colour. It is actually very nice yarn to knit with. I bought it to make baby things, then had second thoughts because of the metallic thread. In the end, I made scarfs and this shawl, though in fact it is not at all harsh, so would have worked for the baby stuff, as you have proved!


I wondered if I should use it for baby stuff but like the colors so well I decided to go ahead. It's not as soft as the yarn I wanted to use but that color just didn't work. I had made some cowls with it too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The photo didn't attach, so I will try again


Very nice


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have had a little bit if rain in the desert while we have been here, and we are starting to see a bit of green on the desert floor.


Isn't it great? Noticed a blush of green and more concentrated green under creosote bushes. Looks as if it will be a splendid wildflower year. Hope you are still on the desert so you can enjoy the splendor.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, Mary is cute, such a lot of work.

Caren, hope you are back to normal soon, sorry you've been sick

Sonja, hope the fresh air does the trick & you will be all better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just checking in to say hi and I am still kicking. Finally getting over bronchitis and pneumonia, lots of businesses stuff to catch up on. Love and Hugs to all ????❤


sorry you've been sick, but glad you are doing better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorry, i have read posts. However I seem to have teflon brain today, nothing sticks.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:40 am and I am caught up. 

Lazy day today. Started the last pair of monster pants for the final order last night. Will take advantage of the quiet time today to get as much done as possible.

Will check in later.????


Sorry to hear you have been ill Caren but glad you are starting to feel better ☺


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The photo didn't attach, so I will try again


Very nice,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry, should have called it shortening. It's really good for baking though.


Sorry for being a bit pedantic, Beef Shortening just would not work in that particular recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The photo didn't attach, so I will try again


Like candy floss!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry for being a bit pedantic, Beef Shortening just would not work in that particular recipe.


I've never used it but my SIL has used it when making her butter tarts, half butter and half the beef fat. Turned out delicious.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Just checking in to say hi and I am still kicking. Finally getting over bronchitis and pneumonia, lots of businesses stuff to catch up on. Love and Hugs to all ????❤


Hi Caren. Good to hear from you. Sorry you've been ill, hope you'll feel better soon. Hope you manage to get all your business and red tape things sorted and can get back to the UK soon. Take care. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never used it but my SIL has used it when making her butter tarts, half butter and half the beef fat. Turned out delicious.


It makes a lovely soft dough on it's own, but often is used in combination with other fats.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's good for your immune system. I'll post the recipe tomorrow.
> 
> Only had 2 hours sleep last night so I'm off to bed now. See you all tomorrow. Goodnight everyone.


I wrote the recipe out and it disappeared into the ether. Will try again. I'll send it in two parts : one will be the recipe and some tips; the other will be benefits.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 6 February '17

Today is Phyllis's birthday - now she is as old as I am but I will be sure not to remind her. lol Gary is going to do hamburgers on the grill. However - the weather report says 100% chance of rain at five o'clock. He may be doing them in the barn.

Bright hazy sunshine - 44° - not too shabby for a Monday. I even made it over for breakfast this morning. I was planning on going back to bed when I got home - felt decent so here I am.

Why is it so hard to get the dishwasher emptied?

Mushroom Barley Risotto With Chicken

Author: By Stephanie Lang, MS, RDN, CDN, at Savor Health

Prep 15 min, Cook 60 min 
Yield 6, 1.25 cup portions (263 cals)

Mushrooms are not only packed with savory umami, but they are also a good source of B vitamins and selenium, an antioxidant that may play a role in reducing risk of chronic disease. Mushrooms contain a lot of water, making them a low calorie fungi. They release a lot of their water during cooking and are a classic addition to a risotto dish.

This dish adds lean chicken breast for protein and instead of arborio rice, uses pearled barley for a heartier, whole grain base. Barley contains high levels of beta-glucan, a soluble fiber with cancer fighting properties. Beta-glucan may also play a beneficial role in insulin resistance. Be sure to top your barley risotto with plenty of fresh chopped parsley and Parmesan cheese.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon unsalted butter
10 ounces cremini mushrooms, thinly sliced
12 ounces boneless, skinless chicken breasts, sliced into 1/2-inch pieces
5.5 cups low sodium chicken or vegetable broth
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 medium yellow onion, chopped
1 cup pearled barley
1/4 cup chopped flat-leaf Italian parsley
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
salt and pepper, to taste
fresh lemon juice, to taste

Preparation

1. Heat butter in a large skillet over medium high heat. Add the mushrooms and saute for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the mushrooms are turning golden brown.

2. Add the chopped chicken to the skillet and cook for another 5 minutes, until the chicken is completely cooked through.

3. Transfer the mixture to a plate and set aside.

4. In a small pot, bring the broth to a boil and then turn off the heat.

5. Heat the olive oil in the large skillet over medium high heat and add the onion. Saute for 5 minutes.

6. Add the barley to the onion and saute for 1 minute.

7. Add 2 cups of the warm broth and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to a simmer, until most of the broth is absorbed, stirring frequently.

8. Add remaining broth 1/2 cup at a time, allowing the broth to be absorbed before adding more and stirring frequently until the barley is tender, about 50 minutes.

9. During the last 5 minutes of cooking, stir in the mushroom and chicken mixture.

10. Finish the dish with fresh parsley and grated Parmesan. Add additional salt and pepper and a squeeze of fresh lemon juice to taste.

Ingredient Variations and Substitutions

1. So you bought a bag of barley and are thinking, "what do I do with the rest of the bag?" Try cooked barley as a breakfast cereal, a vehicle for grain-based salads, or use it in soup. You can even swap the barley for Italian farro for a variation on the whole grain (and then use the rest to make this herbed farro salad with pomegranate and feta).

2. As usual, you can swap the chicken for any type of cooked bean.

3. Love mushrooms? Seek them out at your local farmer's market and experiment with different wild varieties.

4. For extra vegetable flavor, stir in a handful of chopped spinach during the last 5 minutes of cooking.

Cooking and Serving Tips

1. Reheat leftovers in the microwave or on the stovetop, adding an extra splash of broth or water if it becomes too thick.

2. Whole grains like barley, wheat berries, or farro take a while to cook. This is because the layer of bran surrounding each grain acts as a barrier, slowing down the rate at which water can penetrate to the center. Pearled barley has most of the bran layer removed, but it can still take a long time to cook.

3. To speed up cooking time, try soaking the barley in water overnight, then drain, rinse and use in recipes. Soaking grains may also increase the availability and absorbability of certain nutrients.

https://www.verywell.com/mushroom-barley-risotto-with-chicken-4122505?utm_campaign=wellfed&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=20170204&utm_term=bouncex

Herbed Farro Salad With Pomegranate and Feta

Author: Stephanie Lang, MS, RDN, CDN, at Savor Health
Total Time 75 min 
Prep 15 min, Cook 60 min 
Yield 6, 1.25 cup portions (470 cals)

Pomegranates contain antioxidant and anti-atherosclerotic 'heart healthy' properties due to the presence of multiple polyphenols including tannins, flavonols, anthocyanins, and ellagic acid. The ruby red seeds are popular in many Mediterranean-style savory meals and are seen in recipes with ingredients like chicken, yogurt, or eggplant.

This recipe combines the sweet and crunchy pomegranate seeds, also known as arils, with a salty and creamy feta cheese, bright green parsley, toasted walnuts, and a protein-and-fiber rich farro. The dressing is made with olive oil, pressed garlic, and pomegranate molasses. Pomegranate molasses is a thick, syrup-like ingredient made from reduced pomegranate juice. It helps intensify the flavor of food without the need for additional salt or sugar.

Ingredients

3 cups cooked farro, cooled to room temperature
1 small garlic clove, pressed or crushed and chopped into a paste
1 tablespoon pomegranate molasses
1/2 cup olive oil
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
1 cup chopped fresh parsley
1 cup pomegranate arils
3 ounces feta cheese, crumbled

Preparation

1. Place the cooked farro in a large bowl and set aside.

2. Whisk together the pressed garlic, pomegranate molasses, and olive oil in a small bowl, pour it over the farro, and mix until the farro is evenly coated.

3. Toast the chopped walnuts on a dry skillet over medium heat until fragrant and just starting to brown, about 4 to 6 minutes. Let cool on a plate.

4. Add the cooled walnuts, chopped parsley, pomegranate arils, and feta cheese to the farro mixture and toss until combined.

Ingredient Variations and Substitutions

1. If you are looking to decrease the fat content in the dressing, use half the amount of olive oil. You will still get to enjoy some of the mouthfeel of the olive oil, and the walnuts also provide a source of healthy fat.

2. For a flavor variation, swap out half of the parsley for chopped fresh mint. To make this salad gluten-free, use 3 cups cooked quinoa, which is also full of fiber and protein, instead of the farro. Plus, quinoa only takes 15 minutes to cook.

Cooking and Serving Tips

1. Cook your farro ahead of time so that you can just toss your salad together in less than 15 minutes. Depending on the type of farro you purchase, it could take anywhere from 15 minutes to 1 1/2 hours to cook. Whole grain farro requires longer cooking times or overnight soaking; semi-pearled farro has part of the bran removed but still contains some fiber; pearled farro has no bran at all and takes the least time to cook.

2. Be sure to read your package instructions carefully before cooking. Generally, farro cooks in a 1:3 ratio of farro to liquid, but you can always be safe by adding more liquid to the pot and draining off the excess at the end of cooking.

3. To take the seeds out of a pomegranate, cut off the top and bottom tips and using a paring knife, score the pomegranate around the outer sides.

4. Carefully open up the pomegranate to reveal the inner seeds, remove them from the membrane, and peel away any pith. Place the seeds into a bowl.

https://www.verywell.com/herbed-farro-salad-4122184

Skillet Cauliflower Mac and Cheese

This easy and extra cheesy one-pot mac and cheese dinner gets a heathified veggie bump thanks to caramelized cauliflower added to the velvety cheese pasta to create a whole new take on a comfort food favorite.

SERVES: SERVES 10

Ingredients

1 pound pasta, I used large shells, but you could use elbows, rotini or capatappi
9 tablespoons butter
¼ cup panko breadcrumbs
½ teaspoon garlic salt
2 cloves garlic, pressed or minced
1½ lb. cauliflower, cut into ½-inch florets and roughly chopped into smaller pieces
¼ cup all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon kosher salt
¼ teaspoon white pepper
3 cups whole milk
3 cups Colby and Monterey Jack cheese, shredded
2 cup Medium Cheddar Cheese, shredded
Kosher salt

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 400° F.

2. Bring a large pot of water to a boil, season generously with kosher salt and cook the pasta just until al dente. Drain and place back in the pot or into a large bowl.

3. While pasta is cooking, in a large, high-sided non-stick skillet over medium high heat, melt 1 tablespoon of butter and add the panko breadcrumbs. Season with the garlic salt and stir the breadcrumbs often until golden, toasted and fragrant. Transfer immediately to a small bowl and set aside.

3. To roast the cauliflower, in the same skillet, melt 3 tablespoons of butter.

4. Add the garlic and cook for 30 seconds or until fragrant.

5. Add the cauliflower to the pan, reduce the heat to medium and cook for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally.

6. Add ¼ cup water. Cook for another 5-7 minutes or until the cauliflower is softened and caramelized. Season with kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper, then add to the pasta.

7. To prepare the cheese sauce, wipe the skillet clean and melt the remaining butter in the same skillet over medium heat.

8. Add the flour and whisk to combine, cooking for about 3-4 minutes, until the flour mixture becomes light brown in color.

9. Add the milk while whisking and cook for about 5-8 minutes or until the sauce thickens and coats the back of a spoon, whisking often.

10. Once the sauce has thickened, turn off the heat and stir in the cheeses until melted.

11. Pour over the pasta and cauliflower and stir to combine, getting the cheese in all of the nooks and crannies of the pasta.

12. Transfer the mac and cheese mixture back to the skillet and sprinkle with the toasted panko crumbs.

13. Bake in the oven for about 5-10 minutes, tenting the top with aluminum foil if the panko crumbs start to become too browned, and serve.

http://www.foodiecrush.com/skillet-cauliflower-mac-and-cheese/

Healthier One Pan Stove Top Lasagna

Author: Izzy/She Likes Food
Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 40 mins
Total time: 50 mins
Recipe type: Entree, Gluten Free
Serves: 4-6

Ingredients

2 teaspoons olive oil
½ small yellow onion, diced
1 green pepper, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 (15 oz) jar tomato sauce
1 (14.5 oz) can petite diced tomatoes, juice included
3 cups uncooked pasta, I've used broken up lasagna noodles and penne
2 cups water
1 large handful baby spinach
1 cup part skim mozzarella cheese, divided
1 cup low fat Shamrock Farms Cottage Cheese

Instructions

1. Add the cottage cheese to a blender or food processor and blend until smooth. Set aside until needed.

2. Heat a large skillet (I used 10 inch) over medium heat and add the olive oil and onion.

3. Cook onion for 2 minutes and then add in the green pepper and garlic. Cook another 4-5 minutes and then add in the tomato sauce, diced tomatoes, pasta and water.

4. Stir until everything is mixed evenly and then cover and let simmer for about 30 minutes, until noodles are cooked through.

NOTE: You will need to stir lasagna a few times to make sure that the pasta cooks evenly. This is especially important if using actual lasagna noodles because they have a tendency to stick together more.

5. Once pasta is cooked through, remove the lid and stir in the spinach and ¾ cup of the mozzarella cheese.

6. Top with the remaining ¼ cup cheese and then spoon the blended cottage cheese over the top.

7. Cover again and let cook for another 5 minutes, or until cheese is melted.

Notes: It may look like the lasagna is too watery even after the noodles are cooked, but if you let it sit for just a few minutes before serving, the water will be absorbed by the noodles.

http://www.shelikesfood.com/1/post/2017/02/healthier-one-pan-stove-top-lasagna.html

Orange Ginger Chicken Lettuce Wraps

Ingredients:

2 chicken breasts or 4 - 5 thighs, boneless
1/3 cup Panko crumbs
1/3 cup flour
3/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp chili
pepper
1 egg
2 Tbsp oil for browning

Sauce:
1/3 cup chili sauce
2 Tbsp Sambal Oelek sauce
2 Tbsp rice vinegar
2 Tbsp fresh grated ginger
orange zest from 1 orange
1 Tbsp soy sauce
1 garlic clove, crushed

Crunch, garnish additions, etc:
1/2 cup finely chopped roasted peanuts
liberal sprinkle of toasted sesame seeds
3 Tbsp chopped green onion 
wonton strips*
iceberg lettuce, cut in half through the stem and rinsed

Method:

1. Chop chicken into popcorn sized pieces

2. Mix crumbs, flour, salt, chili and pepper in plastic bag or shallow bowl. Add chicken to coat.

3. In a small bowl, beat egg with fork, then coat the chicken in small batches, removing the pieces to a plate.

4. Pour the leftover crumb mix over chicken pieces to coat again.

5. Heat oil in nonstick fry pan to medium heat, adding chicken to brown all sides.

6. In the meantime, prepare sauce and add to chicken once it is golden brown and cooked through. Stir to heat.

7. Just before serving, stir in peanuts, sesame seeds, green onion and arrange on serving platter, topped with wonton strips.

8. Serve with lettuce leaves, to form wraps.

* I found the wonton strips in the fruit and vegetable area with salad toppers

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/orange-ginger-chicken-lettuce-wraps.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and just because i know most if not all of you have a sweet tooth of varying degrees of sweetness. --- sam

Dessert Recipes With 200 Calories or Less 
Author: Lisa Lillien, a.k.a. Hungry Girl

Ooey-Gooey Chocolate Caramel Muffins

These three-ingredient treats will wow any and every chocolate lover.

Mix a box of moist-style devil's food cake mix (15.25 - 18.25 oz.) with a 15-oz. can of pure pumpkin (not pumpkin pie filling!) until completely smooth and uniform. The batter will be thick.

Distribute it into a 12-cup muffin pan sprayed with nonstick spray.

Press one cube of chewy caramel (like Kraft Traditional) into the center of each, and smooth batter over the top.

Bake at 400 degrees until a toothpick comes out clean (avoiding the caramel), about 20 minutes.

Once cool, sprinkle 1 tsp. powdered sugar over the muffins. If not eating immediately, reheat muffins for 15 seconds in the microwave before you bite.

1 muffin = 197 calories, 3.5g fat

Too-EZ Cannoli Cones

Can't be trusted around multi-serving treats? Give this just-for-one dessert a try.

Combine 1/4 cup light/low-fat ricotta cheese, 1 no-calorie sweetener packet, and 1/8 tsp. vanilla extract; mix until uniform.

Stir in 1 tsp. mini semi-sweet chocolate chips.

Spoon mixture into a sugar cone, and top with 1/2 tsp. chocolate chips.

147 calories, 5g fat

Snickers Cake Mug

This is a delicious way to obliterate a craving for cake and candy, guilt-free.

In a microwave-safe mug sprayed with nonstick spray, combine 3 tbsp. moist-style devil's food cake mix, 1 tbsp. egg whites or fat-free liquid egg substitute, 1 tbsp. fat-free sour cream, and 1/8 tsp. baking powder.

Add 2 tbsp. water and mix well.

Microwave for 1 minute and 45 seconds, or until set.

Run a knife along the edges to release the cake.

Place a plate over the mug, flip, and gently shake mug to release cake onto the plate.

Once cool, drizzle with 1 tsp. fat-free/low-fat/light caramel dip, and sprinkle with 1 tsp. each chopped peanuts and mini semi-sweet chocolate chips.

194 calories, 5g fat

Chocolate-Chip-Stuffed Strawberries

Looking for a fruity fix? This simple recipe will satisfy for under 100 calories.

Slice the stem ends off 5 large strawberries, about 1/2 inch, revealing an opening in each berry.

Use a narrow spoon handle to remove half of the flesh inside each berry, allowing room for filling.

Combine 2 tbsp. light/low-fat ricotta cheese, 1 no-calorie sweetener packet, and 1 drop vanilla extract; mix well.

Spoon mixture into the bottom corner of a plastic bag; snip off the tip to create a small hole, and squeeze the mixture into the strawberries.

Top with 1 1/2 tsp. mini semi-sweet chocolate chips.

96 calories, 3.5g fat

Red Hot Apple Pie in a Cup

Once you try this recipe, you'll forget all about traditional pie.

Cube 1 medium Fuji apple and place in a microwave-safe cup or mug.

Top with 12-15 pieces of Red Hots Cinnamon Flavored Candy. (The more you use, the hotter the results!)

Cover and microwave for 2 minutes.

Stir well, re-cover, and microwave for 1-2 minutes, until apple cubes are soft.

Mix well, and let cool.

Top with 2 crushed low-fat graham crackers (1/2 sheet), 2 tbsp. Fat Free Reddi-wip, and a dash of cinnamon.

140 calories, 0.5g fat

https://www.verywell.com/to-die-for-dessert-recipes-with-200-calories-or-less-1087883?utm_campaign=livinghealthy&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=8790903&utm_term=bouncex


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> yes for the recipe.
> What are the benefits of drinking a cup a day?
> 
> Evelyn


Here's the recipe:

Bone Broth

I cut the recipe in half because my crockpot isn't that big.

-4 lbs. of meat bones (beef, lamb, bison and/or venison). Ask the butcher to cut the bones so that the marrow is exposed.
-20 cups water
-1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
-3 cups onions, coarsely chopped
-4 cups carrots, coarsely chopped
-3 cups celery sticks, "
-1 to 2 tsp. salt

-Roast bones in oven at 350F for 45 min.
-Remove from oven and cool slightly. Pop out the marrow and meaty bits for use in pates, gravies or soups
-Place bones in crockpot. Add water, vinegar and vegetables. Deglaze roasting pan with hot water and get up all the brown bits Add this to the pot.
-Bring contents to a boil and remove any scum from the top. Don't worry about removing the floating fat. (I didn't bring it to a boil, just turned it on low.)
-Reduce heat, cover and simmer for at least 12 hours and up to 48. The longer you cook, the more rich and flavourful it will be.
-Strain stock into a large bowl. Then pour into mason jars. Let jars sit until warm and then either freeze or refrigerate. The remaining fat layer preserves the broth and helps keep microbes out.

My crockpot has a tendency to boil on low so sometimes the liquid evaporates and I add more water. Just be careful not to over add because then it loses the flavour.

Tips:
-Brown bones well. Very important because the caramelization of the bones adds a delicious flavour.
-Do not skip the vinegar. It draws the minerals out of the bones and adds more flavour. If you are sensitive to the vinegar, you can use lemon juice instead.
-If you should use a pot on the stove, make sure it's safe to simmer for that length of time and that you have enough fluid in the pot before you go to bed to avoid burning. A slow cooker/crockpot will give you peace of mind.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Like candy floss!


Thanks, Julie. I am not quite sure what to do with it...wear it myself? Offer it to one of the granddaughters? Or leave it in the drawer until I find the right use for it? I made similar ones for my two eldest daughters when they were pre-teens, which they loved, but I am not sure how they would go down with the younger generation. Oh, well, it won't turn into a pumpkin at the stroke of midnight, so I don't have to make my mind up just yet!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS:

Benefits of Bone Broth:

-Rebuild your gut lining:

Bone broth is full of gelatin and collagen, which soothes the intestinal tract and helps heal leaky gut.

-Reduce inflammation:

Broth made from bones and joints contains several nutrients that help strengthen your skeletal system. The minerals in bone broth include calcium, iron, magnesium, potassium, zinc
and selenium. Minerals are critical for many bodily functions and impact everything from our bones to our mood and joint health.

-Nourish your immune system:
Chicken soup is a popular remedy for colds and flu. Cysteine an amino acid found in chicken, helps to this mucus.

-Maintain Healthy Skin
A rich source of the skin-supporting amino acids glycine and proline, along with collagen, the ultimate skin food, bone broth can improve skin elasticity and fight wrinkles.

-Heal your Brain
Many people report that their moods improve, they feel calmer and more able to cope with daily stress, and can even remember more detail by enjoying a diet rich in bone broth.

Some people drink more than one cup a day but so far, I've only had one cup in the mornings.

Here is the recipe for chicken bone broth:

1 whole organic chicken carcass (from a roast chicken dinner)
12 cups water
1 cup onion
3-4 cups vegetables: carrots, celery leaves (you can use veggie scraps)
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
seasonings: parsley and basil stems
1 tsp unrefined sea salt to taste, if desired

-Strip the chicken clean.
-Put all ingredients into a stock pot and bring to boil.
-Reduce to a simmer and stir well. Cover and cook for a minimum of 4 hours, but
ideally 8 to 12 hours. Can cook for up to 24 in a crockpot.
-Strain. Refrigerate or freeze.

Enjoy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope Phyllis has a great birthday. Enjoy your bbq.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> and just because i know most if not all of you have a sweet tooth of varying degrees of sweetness. --- sam
> 
> Dessert Recipes With 200 Calories or Less
> Author: Lisa Lillien, a.k.a. Hungry Girl
> ...


They all sound really good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you for bone broth recipe will make this week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's lovely margaret are you planning on making the full set


One a year is my plan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, pork fat is called lard, beef fat is called suet- what is used in mincemeat & Christmas pudding, suet cakes are also used for the seed cakes for bird feeders here


So that is the difference between lard and suet!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just checking in to say hi and I am still kicking. Finally getting over bronchitis and pneumonia, lots of businesses stuff to catch up on. Love and Hugs to all ????❤


Not good that you have been sick but good you are recovering.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> So that is the difference between lard and suet!


Also known as tallow if it is rendered suet from beef or mutton. Tallow is used in soap making I believe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

You sound you have my dish washer- it just likes to be full with clean dishes. It leaves it with a sense of satisfaction of a job well done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks, Julie. I am not quite sure what to do with it...wear it myself? Offer it to one of the granddaughters? Or leave it in the drawer until I find the right use for it? I made similar ones for my two eldest daughters when they were pre-teens, which they loved, but I am not sure how they would go down with the younger generation. Oh, well, it won't turn into a pumpkin at the stroke of midnight, so I don't have to make my mind up just yet!


And if it turns into a pumpkin you can use it to make the muffins Sam posted. Wonder if it would turn into a pretty pink pumpkin?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just spoke to Maryanne. Interesting in view of our conversation yesterday that she said herself she has a real sense of achievement after this dig. She could so easily have given up and not got done but she got all the assessments finished on time despite the little hiccup. Which is great. As I said that is good- once she ends up in a deep hole we can't pull her out she has to help herself out. So maybe she can continue on with this improved attitude.
She has safely arrived in London and is now with friends for around a week. She will be home in just under 24 hours which will be good.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> And if it turns into a pumpkin you can use it to make the muffins Sam posted. Wonder if it would turn into a pretty pink pumpkin?


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> So that is the difference between lard and suet!


Just the animal it comes from and the taste/uses. We also had tallow which is a more refined version of suet. I remember my Mom rendering lard and also making home-made lye soap. Those were some busy days. I don't think anything got wasted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL! The pressure canner has the dogs barking, Sphynx running for cover, and the first time it start to hiss and jiggle, I about jumped out of my skin and I knew it was going to happen. Poor Sphynx shot down the stairs past me a few minutes ago, she'd been sleeping on the bed and was in the kitchen when it went off again, I had to stop her and calm her down, now she's laying on the back of the loveseat trying to ignore it. lolol Buster, Ryssa, and Gizmo risked running through the kitchen to get outside. 
I will have 16 pints and 7 quarts of potatoes when I'm done, it's my first time using the pressure canner, so far it's pretty easy, I'm excited to use it for other things now. It's a 22 quart canner so not really sure that I'd want to use it for a roast but I guess one could.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas when our players get piled onto they aren't padded at all. No protective gear at all (well maybe hidden in their shorts but I've never heard it mentioned. And in cricket the 'box' would often be mentioned).


OUCH! lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sleep well. ANd I'm going out to have a coffee and go to my knitting group.


Thank you, I did. 
Hope you had a good time at coffee and then knitting, we do that tomorrow in reverse, lol, knitting group and then part or all of us wander down the street to the coffee shop for another hour or so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> weren't we talking or had some pictures of this guy sometime in the last week or so. the guy that knit sweaters of places he had been. --- sam
> 
> http://www.timesofisrael.com/the-baltimore-knitter-who-unraveled-the-internet/


Yes, that's him, really interesting isn't it?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So I think the TV is completely dead ????????

Here's what's for dinner....

Boneless skinless chicken breast cooked in mushroom soup
Boiled potatoes 
French style green beans


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I think the TV is completely dead ????????
> 
> Here's what's for dinner....
> 
> ...


Wish I could come over for dinner..looks delicious. Sorry the TV is dead.  Could it have accidentally have come unplugged somewhere?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am so far behind that I doubt I will ever catch up! Thought I should let you know that I am still around, reading when I can but not commenting. Basically just trying to survive this awful heat. So many days close to 40 (104) and very little relief at night. Sunday night it was still 31(89) at midnight. When I can, I escape to the shopping centre for the day and read. Too hot to knit! It's cooler today but wet and humid. Only a couple of days respite and then back to heat wave conditions for Friday and the weekend. Still no air con - too hot to get anyone to work in the roof cavity. So no air con till it cools down! How crazy is that?

Julie, thanks for the link to Valerie's obituary. What a loss! Such a talented and inspiring woman.

To all those who are not well, hope you get better soon.

Matthew, great drawing. Thanks for showing us.

Mel, those monster longies are so cute! Don't think I have seen them on babies here.

Gwen, congrats to Hannah. She is one clever young lady with a wonderful future ahead of her.

Probably lots more I meant to comment on but I need to get ready to leave soon. Have an appointment with the surgeon today. Expecting a good report as pain has almost disappeared and I am walking much better these days.

Take care everyone. Think of you often. Hugs to everyone {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear. Not good at all. I still have everything crossed for you patience and sanity.


Thank you, I can use it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly was! She does not seem to have realised, that as we are with the same mobile company, we can talk at no cost- what I got from her was a text.
> How is Cassie, today?


Oh, being the same company is great and now that she knows it, maybe she'll talk more often, maybe not, but we can hope. 
I don't know, I haven't messaged her or heard from her, so I'm going on the premise right now, that no news is good news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was the very least I could do, Kaye Jo!
> 
> We were talking a while back of gaseous emissions from our pets- Ringo is beside me and has just let rip a STINKER!


Oh my, don't you just love when they clear the room?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, thank you for bone broth recipe will make this week.


You're welcome.  I hope you like it. I usually add more apple cider vinegar because I like the taste.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You have a right to be very proud of Christopher. He has pulled himself out of a hole and moved forward in a positive way. Good for him. I hope Cassie gives it a good go and doesnt just go running off somewhere else every few days.
> Is Jennie the girl who is having a baby and is going to live with you? Oh her poor Aunt, how awful that she has no medications to help her. I hope the Social Services do help her.


Thank you, I got a call from his boss at the temp agency this afternoon because she was looking for him, so I called him, he had gone to work but was at home, he'd been let go. I didn't freak out, I'm so proud of myself, he was going to call her right then. 
He called back a few seconds later, she didn't know why he'd been let go either but thinks it's because they are slowing down and don't have enough work now, and she's already got him another job starting tomorrow morning at 7am making $15/hour cleaning up after construction. This is a job he's done before in Texas. So Yippee, onward and upward. 
Yes, that is Jennie, I'm not for sure if she's coming or not, but she quite possible will. 
I haven't heard from her today, but I'm sure hoping that they give some immediate help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just spoke to Maryanne. Interesting in view of our conversation yesterday that she said herself she has a real sense of achievement after this dig. She could so easily have given up and not got done but she got all the assessments finished on time despite the little hiccup. Which is great. As I said that is good- once she ends up in a deep hole we can't pull her out she has to help herself out. So maybe she can continue on with this improved attitude.
> She has safely arrived in London and is now with friends for around a week. She will be home in just under 24 hours which will be good.


Hope she enjoys her stay in London and has a safe trip home.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, glad Christopher has a new job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I got a call from his boss at the temp agency this afternoon because she was looking for him, so I called him, he had gone to work but was at home, he'd been let go. I didn't freak out, I'm so proud of myself, he was going to call her right then.
> He called back a few seconds later, she didn't know why he'd been let go either but thinks it's because they are slowing down and don't have enough work now, and she's already got him another job starting tomorrow morning at 7am making $15/hour cleaning up after construction. This is a job he's done before in Texas. So Yippee, onward and upward.
> Yes, that is Jennie, I'm not for sure if she's coming or not, but she quite possible will.
> I haven't heard from her today, but I'm sure hoping that they give some immediate help.


So glad that Christopher got another job right away. His wage is more than our minimum wage in Canada so good for him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

The news has been predicting freezing rain overnight. I hope those of you west and north of Toronto stay safe. Mel, I hope it bypasses you but if not, be very careful in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww, arent the cuddles adorable? It is wonderful watching them think and work things out, you can just about see their little minds ticking over. So cute.


And they just chatter at you about something and really have opinions. lolol


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

KateB said:


> Just don't put her in a 'safe place' until next Christmas or sure as guns you'll never see her again! :sm09:


Just had an idea... if you have a ravelry account, as a project, (if not, just put a project in with the name Mary, and add a note with the location of where you decide to put it, so at Christmas time, if you can't find it, you can look up in ravelry and see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pork fat is Lard, Beef or Mutton fat is Tallow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I hear you on that 50/50 chance. I still have no clue and I dont think DD does either yet if she will be moving here or in with BF. Oh well, I am getting things cleared out so as you say win win either way. LOL


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just don't put her in a 'safe place' until next Christmas or sure as guns you'll never see her again! :sm09:


LOL! Too true. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks, Julie. I am not quite sure what to do with it...wear it myself? Offer it to one of the granddaughters? Or leave it in the drawer until I find the right use for it? I made similar ones for my two eldest daughters when they were pre-teens, which they loved, but I am not sure how they would go down with the younger generation. Oh, well, it won't turn into a pumpkin at the stroke of midnight, so I don't have to make my mind up just yet!


I am almost at the point where I have too many cowls- I enjoy knitting them, but last winter I mostly wore my Gansey, and before long I will have a choice of 4 Ganseys. Shawls are inclined to slip off my shoulders I find, but I am looking forward to the Fair Isle Alpaca jacket, when I have cleared the needles, not enough Granddaughters in my family!!!!!!! As it is hot now, I am working gloves and/or scrubbies. Need to put on my thinking cap, I suspect. I can see how come people end up just knitting for charity.
:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So that is the difference between lard and suet!


Suet, (having butchered cows, in my teens) is specifically the fat around the kidneys, it is quite different from the fat that you see within the other meats.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope you are fully recovered soon, Caren.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I am so far behind that I doubt I will ever catch up! Thought I should let you know that I am still around, reading when I can but not commenting. Basically just trying to survive this awful heat. So many days close to 40 (104) and very little relief at night. Sunday night it was still 31(89) at midnight. When I can, I escape to the shopping centre for the day and read. Too hot to knit! It's cooler today but wet and humid. Only a couple of days respite and then back to heat wave conditions for Friday and the weekend. Still no air con - too hot to get anyone to work in the roof cavity. So no air con till it cools down! How crazy is that?
> 
> Julie, thanks for the link to Valerie's obituary. What a loss! Such a talented and inspiring woman.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: She achieved a lot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, don't you just love when they clear the room?


lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have two drawers one with knitted items in it and another with presents so which ever it goes in I should find it (actually I have more than 2 drawers but 2 relevant drawers!).


Lol! Glad that you clarified that, would hate to think that you only had 2 drawers in the house. 
But that is a good idea for gifts.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

budasha said:


> EJS:
> 
> Benefits of Bone Broth:
> 
> ...


Thank you for both recipes and the info on benefits. I have saved them and will be incorporating a cup into my daily diet.

Evelyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> While their name is Catholic Charities - they provide social services to all faiths. I know since I volunteered with them for nearly 3 years. They have some wonderful outreach programs and have great contacts within some of the organizations to get things done. Here in Illinois we have several different social service agencies -- but the programs are mostly funded by State money rather than Federal money and our state is in horrible financial shape thanks to many corrupt governors - each one worse than their predecessor.
> 
> The drug companies who make the meds she needs also have programs for providing the necessary dosages to people in need. You can go out to the Pharmacy websites: here's a sampel of the Pfizer one.
> 
> http://www.pfizer.com/health/financial_assistance_programs/patient_assistance_programs


I had heard that they help anyone, from any faith and I know from Kodiak and Schertz, that they have a really great network of contacts and such, and they really try to help everyone they can. 
I'll let her know about the assistance from the companies too. 
It's unfortunate that that has happened, hopefully you all will get a good one soon that does great things for you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi Sam and everyone the spaghetti squash pizza sounds good just a quick stop I'm with my mil today she is doing better although Dr a say she has to be good and watch her diet will try to check in later


Glad that she's doing better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you for both recipes and the info on benefits. I have saved them and will be incorporating a cup into my daily diet.
> 
> Evelyn


You're welcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just checking in to say hi and I am still kicking. Finally getting over bronchitis and pneumonia, lots of businesses stuff to catch up on. Love and Hugs to all ????❤


Hi Caren!! So glad you are getting better, both of those suck individually, together they are beyond awful. 
Love and hugs back!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The photo didn't attach, so I will try again


That's really pretty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, I spent time catching up and now that I have I think I will go rummage for something to eat. 
It has been a dreary, wet day.
As I figured Marvin didn't bring the truck today. From what he said he didn't leave the house at all. His housemate is fighting against going to rehab. They have kept him in hospital for at least a couple more days while they straighten him out. I think he is being stupid but it is part of his personality so I am not at all surprised.

Kaye, Glad to hear Christopher didn't have to go long without a job. That could have been a problem. The company that let him go could have mentioned the reason. 
Mel, the monster pants are so cute. I was going to attempt making a crochet version but lost interest since I didn't have a little one to make them for.
CRS has struck so will get on with finding that food for now.

Evelyn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I did.
> Hope you had a good time at coffee and then knitting, we do that tomorrow in reverse, lol, knitting group and then part or all of us wander down the street to the coffee shop for another hour or so.


Thats what my Thursday group do (the one that is almost all KPers). We sit and chat in the library for 3 hours (and often get a coffee) and then most of us go for lunch as well. As if we haven't been chatting long enough already.
Had a newbie one lady started of teaching her, then we decided that as she knitted Continetal here was better to do it English so I took over. After a while I said Tanya lets swap seats again. She insists on using her left hand to work the yarn so Continental best. And while I can knit this way I don't feel confident enough to teach it, but can help her if Tanya is away. Maybe I better try some shaping etc soonish! But no urgency I suspect.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I think the TV is completely dead ????????
> 
> Here's what's for dinner....
> 
> ...


Oh no the TV (not the food that looks good. Well dead too I guess but a good dead).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I am so far behind that I doubt I will ever catch up! Thought I should let you know that I am still around, reading when I can but not commenting. Basically just trying to survive this awful heat. So many days close to 40 (104) and very little relief at night. Sunday night it was still 31(89) at midnight. When I can, I escape to the shopping centre for the day and read. Too hot to knit! It's cooler today but wet and humid. Only a couple of days respite and then back to heat wave conditions for Friday and the weekend. Still no air con - too hot to get anyone to work in the roof cavity. So no air con till it cools down! How crazy is that?
> 
> Julie, thanks for the link to Valerie's obituary. What a loss! Such a talented and inspiring woman.
> 
> ...


Can't you get a portable one so you can cool down one room. I don't think all the portables are evaporative now.
It is crazy-but I also get why they won't work in the roof cavity in those temps.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I got a call from his boss at the temp agency this afternoon because she was looking for him, so I called him, he had gone to work but was at home, he'd been let go. I didn't freak out, I'm so proud of myself, he was going to call her right then.
> He called back a few seconds later, she didn't know why he'd been let go either but thinks it's because they are slowing down and don't have enough work now, and she's already got him another job starting tomorrow morning at 7am making $15/hour cleaning up after construction. This is a job he's done before in Texas. So Yippee, onward and upward.
> Yes, that is Jennie, I'm not for sure if she's coming or not, but she quite possible will.
> I haven't heard from her today, but I'm sure hoping that they give some immediate help.


At least he's got some work straight away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope she enjoys her stay in London and has a safe trip home.


She should be fine in London. Knows it well, knows the people she is staying with well and loves it. So for a week she should be fine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And they just chatter at you about something and really have opinions. lolol


You just don't know what they are :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just had an idea... if you have a ravelry account, as a project, (if not, just put a project in with the name Mary, and add a note with the location of where you decide to put it, so at Christmas time, if you can't find it, you can look up in ravelry and see.


Mary is with Jesus under Nativity in Ravelry. But I could do that- when I get home and put her somewhere.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh no the TV (not the food that looks good. Well dead too I guess but a good dead).


I definitely prefer my food be dead before I eat it! Sorry about your TV, Melody.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just spoke to Maryanne. Interesting in view of our conversation yesterday that she said herself she has a real sense of achievement after this dig. She could so easily have given up and not got done but she got all the assessments finished on time despite the little hiccup. Which is great. As I said that is good- once she ends up in a deep hole we can't pull her out she has to help herself out. So maybe she can continue on with this improved attitude.
> She has safely arrived in London and is now with friends for around a week. She will be home in just under 24 hours which will be good.


That's fabulous Margaret, may she long continue to have this thought process. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I think the TV is completely dead ????????
> 
> Here's what's for dinner....
> 
> ...


Yum!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I am so far behind that I doubt I will ever catch up! Thought I should let you know that I am still around, reading when I can but not commenting. Basically just trying to survive this awful heat. So many days close to 40 (104) and very little relief at night. Sunday night it was still 31(89) at midnight. When I can, I escape to the shopping centre for the day and read. Too hot to knit! It's cooler today but wet and humid. Only a couple of days respite and then back to heat wave conditions for Friday and the weekend. Still no air con - too hot to get anyone to work in the roof cavity. So no air con till it cools down! How crazy is that?
> 
> Julie, thanks for the link to Valerie's obituary. What a loss! Such a talented and inspiring woman.
> 
> ...


That is some seriously hot and humid weather, had that when I lived in Texas, it's rough. Hopefully you can get the air fixed sooner, you are correct, it's crazy to have to wait until it's cooler weather to fix the air for when it's hot & humid.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, glad Christopher has a new job.


Thank you, me too!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> So glad that Christopher got another job right away. His wage is more than our minimum wage in Canada so good for him.


Thank you, it's almost double our minimum wage, so that's really good, the temp agency gets 10% of his pay, but that's not horrible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats what my Thursday group do (the one that is almost all KPers). We sit and chat in the library for 3 hours (and often get a coffee) and then most of us go for lunch as well. As if we haven't been chatting long enough already.
> Had a newbie one lady started of teaching her, then we decided that as she knitted Continetal here was better to do it English so I took over. After a while I said Tanya lets swap seats again. She insists on using her left hand to work the yarn so Continental best. And while I can knit this way I don't feel confident enough to teach it, but can help her if Tanya is away. Maybe I better try some shaping etc soonish! But no urgency I suspect.


Isn't it a great way to spend a day?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> You just don't know what they are :sm02:


LOL!! So true!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I definitely prefer my food be dead before I eat it! Sorry about your TV, Melody.


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there postage has been high but i always thought the cheap prices offset the postage. it would be nice if they lowered it a bit, --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have some yarns from Ice Yarns- they do have quite good deals, and I gather have recently sorted something for postage, that has always been high. :sm24: :sm25: :sm25: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you nittergma - have you been knitting on anything? --- sam



nittergma said:


> Hi Sam and everyone the spaghetti squash pizza sounds good just a quick stop I'm with my mil today she is doing better although Dr a say she has to be good and watch her diet will try to check in later


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely kathleendoris. great color. i like the fringes. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> The photo didn't attach, so I will try again


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, I'm glad Christopher got another job right away but too bad they didn't give him a reason or notice for the other job being gone????

Denise,sorry you are having no A/C in the heat wave, good you can go to the mall & cool down. Are you getting back to normal after your surgery now? Or still doing physio?

Mel, sorry your TV has bit the dust, hopefully you can get another soon


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's almost double our minimum wage, so that's really good, the temp agency gets 10% of his pay, but that's not horrible.


that's a great temp agency; the ones here keep from 30% and up. Glad that he got another assignment so quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Isn't it a great way to spend a day?


Sure is- talking, knitting, drinking coffee and eating with like minded people. 
We got onto politics last night (and many of us normally take little interest) so I showed the non- political post that I posted earlier this week. It was greatly appreciated.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well Greg showed up again tonight. So it was last week in Wednesday. Then Friday. Then last night and tonight. A lot of free time lately. Hmm ????????????????

Anyways he brought the little tv I had bought for Gage. I had left it at the apartment for Greg. I thought that was really nice of him. He usually is here and gone in under 30 mins. Last night was about and hour and tonight was 2 1/2 hours. We did some science experiments from Gages birthday gifts and they played table top air hockey. Then we watched a movie. Just dumbfounded by it all. Although I am not looking to deep/far into it.

Gage likes Science. This was one of the kits Bonde and Chris got him for his birthday☺????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> that's a great temp agency; the ones here keep from 30% and up. Glad that he got another assignment so quickly.


No idea how much the agency I worked for took. We got paid the award rate for the job as a casual with all the required extras like loadings and superannuation. 
The agency charged the hospital more than this and that is where they got there money from. Never did understand why hospitals didn't just have their own casual pools with the total freedom that the agencies did. I could work whatever suited me that week and change plans mid-week. Bu tif I worked for the hospital I did almost all my shifts at they needed me to sign up a month before hand. And I was casual so I had freedom to work when it suited in a certain week. Would have willingly worked for the hospital if I had had that same freedom.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party friday 30 december '16" was split up because it reached high page count.

Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-441056-1.html

And the new topic is located here. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448714-1.html

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party friday 6 january '16" was split up because it reached high page count.

Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-442414-1.html

And the new topic is located here. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448715-1.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I always look at the links that people post on KP, today was a link to many cast- ones & since we were just talking about that, I thought I would post the link if anyone is interested, I will have to get more adventurous ????

http://www.thinkstuff.net/38-beautiful-cast-ons-how-many-can-you-knit/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I'm glad Christopher got another job right away but too bad they didn't give him a reason or notice for the other job being gone????
> 
> Denise,sorry you are having no A/C in the heat wave, good you can go to the mall & cool down. Are you getting back to normal after your surgery now? Or still doing physio?
> 
> Mel, sorry your TV has bit the dust, hopefully you can get another soon


I think that she is correct and it's that beans are slowing down so don't need the help at this time. 
It is great that he's gotten another job so was only out of work a few hours, he was so relieved when he called me back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> that's a great temp agency; the ones here keep from 30% and up. Glad that he got another assignment so quickly.


 :sm06: Wow, that almost makes it not worthwhile taking the job unless it pays really really well. Wow!
I'll have to tell Christopher, he'll feel much better about the 10%.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks liz - i'll check that out -- thanks for the recipe. --- sam



budasha said:


> EJS:
> 
> Benefits of Bone Broth:
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sure is- talking and knitting with like minded people. We got onto politics last night (and many of us normally take little interest) so I showed the non- political post that I posted earlier this week. It was greatly appreciated.


 :sm24: 
We got onto the topic of willie warmers one day, it was hysterical, I pulled up patterns on Ravelry because they didn't believe me that they had them. lololol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i stayed home - heidi brought me dinner. --- sam



budasha said:


> Hope Phyllis has a great birthday. Enjoy your bbq.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well Greg showed up again tonight. So it was last week in Wednesday. Then Friday. Then last night and tonight. A lot of free time lately. Hmm ????????????????
> 
> Anyways he brought the little tv I had bought for Gage. I had left it at the apartment for Greg. I thought that was really nice of him. He usually is here and gone in under 30 mins. Last night was about and hour and tonight was 2 1/2 hours. We did some science experiments from Gages birthday gifts and they played table top air hockey. Then we watched a movie. Just dumbfounded by it all. Although I am not looking to deep/far into it.
> 
> Gage likes Science. This was one of the kits Bonde and Chris got him for his birthday☺????


You are right to just go with the flow and not look to far into what Greg's motives are, whatever they are, it's great that he was spending good quality time with Gage.
Cool birthday presents!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that must be it. i said something to heidi about why it doesn't get emptied easier and she said "I washed a bunch of dishes by hand today just so i didn't have to empty the dishwasher." lol --- sam



darowil said:


> You sound you have my dish washer- it just likes to be full with clean dishes. It leaves it with a sense of satisfaction of a job well done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> We got onto the topic of willie warmers one day, it was hysterical, I pulled up patterns on Ravelry because they didn't believe me that they had them. lololol


I can imagine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i took a bath in mother's homemade lye soap - took the top layer of skin off. lol --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just the animal it comes from and the taste/uses. We also had tallow which is a more refined version of suet. I remember my Mom rendering lard and also making home-made lye soap. Those were some busy days. I don't think anything got wasted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that must be it. i said something to heidi about why it doesn't get emptied easier and she said "I washed a bunch of dishes by hand today just so i didn't have to empty the dishwasher." lol --- sam


lol- now that totally defeats the purpsoe of a dishwasher!
Why is so much harder to unload than take off the bench?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's great for meats - they cook faster and are more tender being cooked under pressure. great for making large amounts of soup. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! The pressure canner has the dogs barking, Sphynx running for cover, and the first time it start to hiss and jiggle, I about jumped out of my skin and I knew it was going to happen. Poor Sphynx shot down the stairs past me a few minutes ago, she'd been sleeping on the bed and was in the kitchen when it went off again, I had to stop her and calm her down, now she's laying on the back of the loveseat trying to ignore it. lolol Buster, Ryssa, and Gizmo risked running through the kitchen to get outside.
> I will have 16 pints and 7 quarts of potatoes when I'm done, it's my first time using the pressure canner, so far it's pretty easy, I'm excited to use it for other things now. It's a 22 quart canner so not really sure that I'd want to use it for a roast but I guess one could.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yummy -- sam



gagesmom said:


> So I think the TV is completely dead ????????
> 
> Here's what's for dinner....
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Eyes are sliding shut. Bedtime for me. Ttyt.????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Matgaret, teaching isn't my best skill either. If I slow down to think what I'm doing, I can't remember!, or lack words. Think it's the FM, but may just be I'm ditzy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always look at the links that people post on KP, today was a link to many cast- ones & since we were just talking about that, I thought I would post the link if anyone is interested, I will have to get more adventurous ????
> 
> http://www.thinkstuff.net/38-beautiful-cast-ons-how-many-can-you-knit/


Thank you, I've bookmarked that, it's got some really great ones on there that I've never heard of.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well Greg showed up again tonight. So it was last week in Wednesday. Then Friday. Then last night and tonight. A lot of free time lately. Hmm ????????????????
> 
> Anyways he brought the little tv I had bought for Gage. I had left it at the apartment for Greg. I thought that was really nice of him. He usually is here and gone in under 30 mins. Last night was about and hour and tonight was 2 1/2 hours. We did some science experiments from Gages birthday gifts and they played table top air hockey. Then we watched a movie. Just dumbfounded by it all. Although I am not looking to deep/far into it.
> 
> Gage likes Science. This was one of the kits Bonde and Chris got him for his birthday☺????


Is he showing up unannounced? I'm sure Gage was glad to spend time with him. Maybe it will alter Gage's attitude. I'm glad for your sake that he brought the TV.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "knitting tea party friday 30 december '16" was split up because it reached high page count.
> 
> ...


Are some people still posting on the old TP's? I haven't received any notices of posts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always look at the links that people post on KP, today was a link to many cast- ones & since we were just talking about that, I thought I would post the link if anyone is interested, I will have to get more adventurous ????
> 
> http://www.thinkstuff.net/38-beautiful-cast-ons-how-many-can-you-knit/


Thanks for that info, Bonnie. I'm saving that for future reference.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks liz - i'll check that out -- thanks for the recipe. --- sam


You're welcome, Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> We got onto the topic of willie warmers one day, it was hysterical, I pulled up patterns on Ravelry because they didn't believe me that they had them. lololol


I think they've been around for a while. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i stayed home - heidi brought me dinner. --- sam


Was it good?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i took a bath in mother's homemade lye soap - took the top layer of skin off. lol --- sam


Talk about taking skin off -- the latest kids' fad is putting salt and ice on their skin. They didn't realize but it burns their skin and leaves scarring. In some cases, they need to have skin grafts. How do they dream up these things!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Night all, I'm off to bed.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello everyone: I would like to say thank you for all the birthday wishes ! My Birthday was extra special this year one of the little men we got from the hospital at four hours old (who is now five ????) and his forever Mom and Dad came for a visit . He was SO CUTE ! " I remember when you were my Mom and Dad " he said to us .He left us to his new home at 11/2 years old . I said we were and are always his Nana and Papa ???? He gave me a beautiful locket. We just love him to the moon and beyond. Has a really great family. He wants me to come and see his Molly (a miniature pony) his Mom says the pony loves him and helps him so much . He really liked the little baby we have right now , was laughing at him trying to walk and falling after a few steps. He said he likes to boom Nana lol


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Right now I've been working on another ninja turtle hat and a husky hat crocheted . There are so many things I would love to make but don't know where all my time goes. I love looking on here seeing the lovely crafts you all have done! To the speed knitters please rub shoulders with me and have some of the speed rub off on me.
Well should carry on with these hats would like to finish them by tomorrow night. Ttylt take care


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think they've been around for a while. :sm09:


LOL! Yes they have,But the ladies never looked for patterns for them before. 
:sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Talk about taking skin off -- the latest kids' fad is putting salt and ice on their skin. They didn't realize but it burns their skin and leaves scarring. In some cases, they need to have skin grafts. How do they dream up these things!


 :sm06: Idiots aren't they? In the restaraunt, we used to use ice and salt for cleaning the stains out of the glass coffee carafe's, works great too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba love, you and your DH are such loving gifts to this world. Thank you for your compassion and dedication.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone: I would like to say thank you for all the birthday wishes ! My Birthday was extra special this year one of the little men we got from the hospital at four hours old (who is now five ????) and his forever Mom and Dad came for a visit . He was SO CUTE ! " I remember when you were my Mom and Dad " he said to us .He left us to his new home at 11/2 years old . I said we were and are always his Nana and Papa ???? He gave me a beautiful locket. We just love him to the moon and beyond. Has a really great family. He wants me to come and see his Molly (a miniature pony) his Mom says the pony loves him and helps him so much . He really liked the little baby we have right now , was laughing at him trying to walk and falling after a few steps. He said he likes to boom Nana lol


Awe!! That's so sweet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well good night everyone, I'm going to go sit with the pups, Gizmo is looking very lost without his daddy to sit on the loveseat with so I'll go take pity on him for a bit before bed. 
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, the mushroom barley recipe sounds very good. I have everything except mushrooms so might try that one this week.
> 
> Sonja, yes, take it easy.
> 
> Tami, you too. I hope you're better soon.


Good day today. A quiet one. We shopped this morning, then the guys finished the tv remodeling in the RV. They raised the cabinet 7" yesterday and hung and installed the new tv today! Yay! We now have a working tv to watch if we want to when we have power. Thinking about installing solar panels next. While they worked I went and crocheted with Jeanne. Tomorrow we are taking a mild off road trip. I will enjoy that. They are starting us on the baby trails!

Prayers for all. 10 pm and I am ready for bed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pants Melody. That style you make just makes me smile everytime I see a pair you've made.
> 
> Mary, please tell Matthew I think his delving into color is wonderful; has done a nice job on this first venture.
> 
> Sydney, Alice, and Gracie must have been playing and the play turned a bit rough. Gracie just came in a little bloody around her neck and collar pulled awry. Have found a few puncture wounds and she apparently defecated on herself. Hannah cleaned the wounds, applied hydrogen peroxide, gave her a full bath now given her a pain pill left from Alice's spaying. Contacted vet and will take her in in the morning for antibiotics. She is wrapped in a large towel since the bath lying next to me with her head on my leg; very submissive and quiet. Sydney and Alice keep licking her one pay and checking her. It is obvious she was scared. My poor little baby.


Poor Gracie! Hope there isn't much damage and she is soon better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to GS hockey game this afternoon, he sure has fun. While there, we heard the son if some people in town was attacked in North Battleford last night by 3 natives, stabbed 15 times & his truck stolen, he's in intensive careð³ The offenders were caught ages 13 (girl), & 14 & 19 yr old boys, we heard they are only charged with assault, not attempted murder so will probably get off with a slap on the hands. More & more such problems here.
> 
> I finished my latest project today, a baby gift for my doctors new baby girl


Very pretty!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Can I panic now?

Not an emergency but a realisation that this year our family has 3 major celebrations coming up. March sees DN1 turn 21 and September sees DN3 turn 18. On top of that DM and DSF celebrate their RUBY Anniversary this year, can't believe it is 40 years already for them.

Was talking with DS, getting birthdays for diary, hoping to sort out birthday presents early this year and wondering what we can do, low budget, to celebrate. Think we will keep it in family for this one as neither of us have any contact with most of the still alive guests from ceremony. DSFs best man is out of contact somewhere in Cambodia, I think, DM only had DS and I as flower girls, DB was page boy/ring bearer. 

Keeping mylack of ready funds in mind, I hope to find a flowering plant with ruby red flowers, in bloom please for their gift


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone: I would like to say thank you for all the birthday wishes ! My Birthday was extra special this year one of the little men we got from the hospital at four hours old (who is now five ????) and his forever Mom and Dad came for a visit . He was SO CUTE ! " I remember when you were my Mom and Dad " he said to us .He left us to his new home at 11/2 years old . I said we were and are always his Nana and Papa ???? He gave me a beautiful locket. We just love him to the moon and beyond. Has a really great family. He wants me to come and see his Molly (a miniature pony) his Mom says the pony loves him and helps him so much . He really liked the little baby we have right now , was laughing at him trying to walk and falling after a few steps. He said he likes to boom Nana lol


What a lovely birthday present for you that was.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Idiots aren't they? In the restaraunt, we used to use ice and salt for cleaning the stains out of the glass coffee carafe's, works great too.


Now that's a useful tip. Had no idea that it was a good mix for that (but not for the skin).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news of the pain and your ability to walk well. no doubt your doctor will have a good report. that is hot weather - even i would wilt in 104°. always good to hear from you. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I am so far behind that I doubt I will ever catch up! Thought I should let you know that I am still around, reading when I can but not commenting. Basically just trying to survive this awful heat. So many days close to 40 (104) and very little relief at night. Sunday night it was still 31(89) at midnight. When I can, I escape to the shopping centre for the day and read. Too hot to knit! It's cooler today but wet and humid. Only a couple of days respite and then back to heat wave conditions for Friday and the weekend. Still no air con - too hot to get anyone to work in the roof cavity. So no air con till it cools down! How crazy is that?
> 
> Julie, thanks for the link to Valerie's obituary. What a loss! Such a talented and inspiring woman.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i supported myself more than once working with a temp agency. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's almost double our minimum wage, so that's really good, the temp agency gets 10% of his pay, but that's not horrible.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what women talk about when they get together. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> We got onto the topic of willie warmers one day, it was hysterical, I pulled up patterns on Ravelry because they didn't believe me that they had them. lololol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was - a hamburger done on the grill with catsup - cottage cheese salad and a birthday cupcake. --- sam



budasha said:


> Was it good?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bubba love - there are special places in heaven for people like you and your husband - and having one of your children want to come to see you on your birthday is quite an affirmation of your caring for these special children. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone: I would like to say thank you for all the birthday wishes ! My Birthday was extra special this year one of the little men we got from the hospital at four hours old (who is now five ????) and his forever Mom and Dad came for a visit . He was SO CUTE ! " I remember when you were my Mom and Dad " he said to us .He left us to his new home at 11/2 years old . I said we were and are always his Nana and Papa ???? He gave me a beautiful locket. We just love him to the moon and beyond. Has a really great family. He wants me to come and see his Molly (a miniature pony) his Mom says the pony loves him and helps him so much . He really liked the little baby we have right now , was laughing at him trying to walk and falling after a few steps. He said he likes to boom Nana lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

three or four handfuls of ice and lots of salt - hold onto the handle and just swish the stuff around - it cleans right up. ---- sam



darowil said:


> Now that's a useful tip. Had no idea that it was a good mix for that (but not for the skin).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Talk about taking skin off -- the latest kids' fad is putting salt and ice on their skin. They didn't realize but it burns their skin and leaves scarring. In some cases, they need to have skin grafts. How do they dream up these things!


That's just crazy????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone: I would like to say thank you for all the birthday wishes ! My Birthday was extra special this year one of the little men we got from the hospital at four hours old (who is now five ????) and his forever Mom and Dad came for a visit . He was SO CUTE ! " I remember when you were my Mom and Dad " he said to us .He left us to his new home at 11/2 years old . I said we were and are always his Nana and Papa ???? He gave me a beautiful locket. We just love him to the moon and beyond. Has a really great family. He wants me to come and see his Molly (a miniature pony) his Mom says the pony loves him and helps him so much . He really liked the little baby we have right now , was laughing at him trying to walk and falling after a few steps. He said he likes to boom Nana lol


What a nice birthday gift, it's great you get to keep in contact.

How many kids have you fostered over the years?
How much longer do you get to keep the little one?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> there postage has been high but i always thought the cheap prices offset the postage. it would be nice if they lowered it a bit, --- sam


All in the balance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well Greg showed up again tonight. So it was last week in Wednesday. Then Friday. Then last night and tonight. A lot of free time lately. Hmm ????????????????
> 
> Anyways he brought the little tv I had bought for Gage. I had left it at the apartment for Greg. I thought that was really nice of him. He usually is here and gone in under 30 mins. Last night was about and hour and tonight was 2 1/2 hours. We did some science experiments from Gages birthday gifts and they played table top air hockey. Then we watched a movie. Just dumbfounded by it all. Although I am not looking to deep/far into it.
> 
> Gage likes Science. This was one of the kits Bonde and Chris got him for his birthday☺????


Wise to take it one day at a time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> So I think the TV is completely dead ????????
> 
> Here's what's for dinner....
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the TV Mel have you checked for loose connections or the plug ( socket ? )


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I am so far behind that I doubt I will ever catch up! Thought I should let you know that I am still around, reading when I can but not commenting. Basically just trying to survive this awful heat. So many days close to 40 (104) and very little relief at night. Sunday night it was still 31(89) at midnight. When I can, I escape to the shopping centre for the day and read. Too hot to knit! It's cooler today but wet and humid. Only a couple of days respite and then back to heat wave conditions for Friday and the weekend. Still no air con - too hot to get anyone to work in the roof cavity. So no air con till it cools down! How crazy is that?
> 
> Julie, thanks for the link to Valerie's obituary. What a loss! Such a talented and inspiring woman.
> 
> ...


Lovel,y to hear from you Denise , the heat sounds horrendous shame you can't get someone to fix the air con . Glad to hear that you are walking a lot better now , long may it continue


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I got a call from his boss at the temp agency this afternoon because she was looking for him, so I called him, he had gone to work but was at home, he'd been let go. I didn't freak out, I'm so proud of myself, he was going to call her right then.
> He called back a few seconds later, she didn't know why he'd been let go either but thinks it's because they are slowing down and don't have enough work now, and she's already got him another job starting tomorrow morning at 7am making $15/hour cleaning up after construction. This is a job he's done before in Texas. So Yippee, onward and upward.
> Yes, that is Jennie, I'm not for sure if she's coming or not, but she quite possible will.
> I haven't heard from her today, but I'm sure hoping that they give some immediate help.


Glad to hear that Christopher got a new job so quickly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Right now I've been working on another ninja turtle hat and a husky hat crocheted . There are so many things I would love to make but don't know where all my time goes. I love looking on here seeing the lovely crafts you all have done! To the speed knitters please rub shoulders with me and have some of the speed rub off on me.
> Well should carry on with these hats would like to finish them by tomorrow night. Ttylt take care


Glad to hear you had such a lovely birthday treat Jackie 
Your hats sound lovely hope you post a picture


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto. Glad you were able to find out Sorlenna and Julie. Does any one know how Sharon in Virginia Beach is; whether she is a survivor or not? I don't remember her last name or I'd do a computer search myself.


Meant to respond to this before Gwen but forgot . I have saw a few posts from Sharon over on main topics in January


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I am so far behind that I doubt I will ever catch up! Thought I should let you know that I am still around, reading when I can but not commenting. Basically just trying to survive this awful heat. So many days close to 40 (104) and very little relief at night. Sunday night it was still 31(89) at midnight. When I can, I escape to the shopping centre for the day and read. Too hot to knit! It's cooler today but wet and humid. Only a couple of days respite and then back to heat wave conditions for Friday and the weekend. Still no air con - too hot to get anyone to work in the roof cavity. So no air con till it cools down! How crazy is that?
> 
> Julie, thanks for the link to Valerie's obituary. What a loss! Such a talented and inspiring woman.
> 
> ...


Good to see you posting Denise, I hope you get/have got a clean bill of health from your surgeon today. Stay cool (somehow), I think I'd probably move into the local mall and camp there!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> She should be fine in London. Knows it well, knows the people she is staying with well and loves it. So for a week she should be fine.


If she has any problems whilst in London, I'm happy to give you my phone number. pm me if you need anything.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just spoke to Maryanne. Interesting in view of our conversation yesterday that she said herself she has a real sense of achievement after this dig. She could so easily have given up and not got done but she got all the assessments finished on time despite the little hiccup. Which is great. As I said that is good- once she ends up in a deep hole we can't pull her out she has to help herself out. So maybe she can continue on with this improved attitude.
> She has safely arrived in London and is now with friends for around a week. She will be home in just under 24 hours which will be good.


She has done really well. And what a great trip and experience for her. You will be glad to have her home no doubt. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well Greg showed up again tonight. So it was last week in Wednesday. Then Friday. Then last night and tonight. A lot of free time lately. Hmm ????????????????
> 
> Anyways he brought the little tv I had bought for Gage. I had left it at the apartment for Greg. I thought that was really nice of him. He usually is here and gone in under 30 mins. Last night was about and hour and tonight was 2 1/2 hours. We did some science experiments from Gages birthday gifts and they played table top air hockey. Then we watched a movie. Just dumbfounded by it all. Although I am not looking to deep/far into it.
> 
> Gage likes Science. This was one of the kits Bonde and Chris got him for his birthday☺????


Good that Greg is spending time with Gage but also good that you are managing not to read too much in to it..


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I got a call from his boss at the temp agency this afternoon because she was looking for him, so I called him, he had gone to work but was at home, he'd been let go. I didn't freak out, I'm so proud of myself, he was going to call her right then.
> He called back a few seconds later, she didn't know why he'd been let go either but thinks it's because they are slowing down and don't have enough work now, and she's already got him another job starting tomorrow morning at 7am making $15/hour cleaning up after construction. This is a job he's done before in Texas. So Yippee, onward and upward.
> Yes, that is Jennie, I'm not for sure if she's coming or not, but she quite possible will.
> I haven't heard from her today, but I'm sure hoping that they give some immediate help.


That must have been a real downer for Christopher and for you, but I am glad things got back on track quickly. It is a pity the first company did not give any sort of explanation, but I am sure that if they had anything negative to say about him, the agency would not have been so fast to offer him more work. Best wishes to him in the new job. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always look at the links that people post on KP, today was a link to many cast- ones & since we were just talking about that, I thought I would post the link if anyone is interested, I will have to get more adventurous ????
> 
> http://www.thinkstuff.net/38-beautiful-cast-ons-how-many-can-you-knit/


Thanks for that Bonnie. I never realised there were so many cast ons. I think I need to get more adventurous too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> lol- now that totally defeats the purpsoe of a dishwasher!
> Why is so much harder to unload than take off the bench?


I find it's one of those jobs like ironing - you keep putting it off and putting it off until you can't put it off any longer, but once you've done it you get a very satisfied feeling.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bubba Love said:



> Hello everyone: I would like to say thank you for all the birthday wishes ! My Birthday was extra special this year one of the little men we got from the hospital at four hours old (who is now five ????) and his forever Mom and Dad came for a visit . He was SO CUTE ! " I remember when you were my Mom and Dad " he said to us .He left us to his new home at 11/2 years old . I said we were and are always his Nana and Papa ???? He gave me a beautiful locket. We just love him to the moon and beyond. Has a really great family. He wants me to come and see his Molly (a miniature pony) his Mom says the pony loves him and helps him so much . He really liked the little baby we have right now , was laughing at him trying to walk and falling after a few steps. He said he likes to boom Nana lol


What a lovely birthday surprise for you. Good that they keep in touch with you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Can I panic now?
> 
> Not an emergency but a realisation that this year our family has 3 major celebrations coming up. March sees DN1 turn 21 and September sees DN3 turn 18. On top of that DM and DSF celebrate their RUBY Anniversary this year, can't believe it is 40 years already for them.
> 
> ...


Google "plants with Ruby in the name" and you'll probably come up with dozens.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So I think the TV is completely dead ????????
> 
> Here's what's for dinner....
> 
> ...


Looks yummy! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I can use it. lol


Re Patience and sanity..... you are most welcome, just remember to return the favour in a month or two please? LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. I am so far behind that I doubt I will ever catch up! Thought I should let you know that I am still around, reading when I can but not commenting. Basically just trying to survive this awful heat. So many days close to 40 (104) and very little relief at night. Sunday night it was still 31(89) at midnight. When I can, I escape to the shopping centre for the day and read. Too hot to knit! It's cooler today but wet and humid. Only a couple of days respite and then back to heat wave conditions for Friday and the weekend. Still no air con - too hot to get anyone to work in the roof cavity. So no air con till it cools down! How crazy is that?
> 
> Julie, thanks for the link to Valerie's obituary. What a loss! Such a talented and inspiring woman.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you havent melted away. I was thinking about you a couple of hours ago...knowing the long long stretch of severe heat you have been having. Sorry to hear that you still dont have Air Conditioning working. :sm19: :sm12: Stay safe and I hope you have some cool relief very soon. P.S..... please dont send it down this way though!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I got a call from his boss at the temp agency this afternoon because she was looking for him, so I called him, he had gone to work but was at home, he'd been let go. I didn't freak out, I'm so proud of myself, he was going to call her right then.
> He called back a few seconds later, she didn't know why he'd been let go either but thinks it's because they are slowing down and don't have enough work now, and she's already got him another job starting tomorrow morning at 7am making $15/hour cleaning up after construction. This is a job he's done before in Texas. So Yippee, onward and upward.
> Yes, that is Jennie, I'm not for sure if she's coming or not, but she quite possible will.
> I haven't heard from her today, but I'm sure hoping that they give some immediate help.


You did great to not freak out. Well done. How great that the agency got him another job so fast.! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well Greg showed up again tonight. So it was last week in Wednesday. Then Friday. Then last night and tonight. A lot of free time lately. Hmm ????????????????
> 
> Anyways he brought the little tv I had bought for Gage. I had left it at the apartment for Greg. I thought that was really nice of him. He usually is here and gone in under 30 mins. Last night was about and hour and tonight was 2 1/2 hours. We did some science experiments from Gages birthday gifts and they played table top air hockey. Then we watched a movie. Just dumbfounded by it all. Although I am not looking to deep/far into it.
> 
> Gage likes Science. This was one of the kits Bonde and Chris got him for his birthday☺????


Cool science experiments! I am glad you at least have a tv again, and it is good that Greg is coming and spending time with Gage. But as you say, try not to look to deep into it all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bubba love, you and your DH are such loving gifts to this world. Thank you for your compassion and dedication.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

The place that I do my volunteering had an Emergency First Aid course today...... I asked a few weeks ago if I would be allowed to to do the course and they organised it for me, last week I did the 6 hour online part of the course and today we did the practical part in our community room. It was a full day, I enjoyed it and have learnt quite a lot. I will get a certificate which could come in handy in time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Can I panic now?
> 
> Not an emergency but a realisation that this year our family has 3 major celebrations coming up. March sees DN1 turn 21 and September sees DN3 turn 18. On top of that DM and DSF celebrate their RUBY Anniversary this year, can't believe it is 40 years already for them.
> 
> ...


There's a red rose called 'Ruby Wedding' ....we got two!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Can I panic now?
> 
> Not an emergency but a realisation that this year our family has 3 major celebrations coming up. March sees DN1 turn 21 and September sees DN3 turn 18. On top of that DM and DSF celebrate their RUBY Anniversary this year, can't believe it is 40 years already for them.
> 
> ...


I love the idea of a flowering plant with ruby colored flowers. Brilliant idea.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> The place that I do my volunteering had an Emergency First Aid course today...... I asked a few weeks ago if I would be allowed to to do the course and they organised it for me, last week I did the 6 hour online part of the course and today we did the practical part in our community room. It was a full day, I enjoyed it and have learnt quite a lot. I will get a certificate which could come in handy in time.


What a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nicho, so glad to hear walking and pain have improved. It has not been an easy journey back from this surgery, but just so thankful there is improvement.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, you can be so proud of your DD. She did it! I hope her stay in London is wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> There's a red rose called 'Ruby Wedding' ....we got two!


Now that would really be perfect.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, hoping this extra time Gage is having with Greg will help him. It sure hasn't been easy for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> If she has any problems whilst in London, I'm happy to give you my phone number. pm me if you need anything.


Thanks- she should be OK as she is with neighbours from our time in London. They turned into good friends- and she feels comfortable with them. But if it seems that issues are arising (and you never know with her) I will contact you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always look at the links that people post on KP, today was a link to many cast- ones & since we were just talking about that, I thought I would post the link if anyone is interested, I will have to get more adventurous ????
> 
> http://www.thinkstuff.net/38-beautiful-cast-ons-how-many-can-you-knit/


That's a fantastic reference. Thanks


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i took a bath in mother's homemade lye soap - took the top layer of skin off. lol --- sam


I really don't remember if we used the lye soap in the tub (one bathroom in the farm house with 9 of us living there) - no shower. But, I do recall using a cheese grater to grate the cheese into the big wringer washing machine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's great for meats - they cook faster and are more tender being cooked under pressure. great for making large amounts of soup. --- sam


The best for ribs and stuffed peppers and things that generally need longer cooking time. My favorite is a pot roast with whatever is on sale that week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I really don't remember if we used the lye soap in the tub (one bathroom in the farm house with 9 of us living there) - no shower. But, I do recall using a cheese grater to grate the cheese into the big wringer washing machine.


You washed your clothes in cheese :sm02: :sm12: . I assume you meant soap

We had 11 and 1 bathroom for a while (but not long as the youngest was 2 1/2 when dad died so most of the time only 10. We did have a shower over the bath-though as kids we are had baths, with a few of us sharing it. Never do remember home made soap.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Talk about taking skin off -- the latest kids' fad is putting salt and ice on their skin. They didn't realize but it burns their skin and leaves scarring. In some cases, they need to have skin grafts. How do they dream up these things!


I guess they didn't learn from making home-made ice cream that ice and salt makes things colder. What are they thinking? Remember when getting our ears pierced was considered risky behavior?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone: I would like to say thank you for all the birthday wishes ! My Birthday was extra special this year one of the little men we got from the hospital at four hours old (who is now five ????) and his forever Mom and Dad came for a visit . He was SO CUTE ! " I remember when you were my Mom and Dad " he said to us .He left us to his new home at 11/2 years old . I said we were and are always his Nana and Papa ???? He gave me a beautiful locket. We just love him to the moon and beyond. Has a really great family. He wants me to come and see his Molly (a miniature pony) his Mom says the pony loves him and helps him so much . He really liked the little baby we have right now , was laughing at him trying to walk and falling after a few steps. He said he likes to boom Nana lol


What a great touching story and what a successful life you've helped start him on - his Mom and Dad are special people too. Your little one will be leaving you soon too; I pray that's a good thing for him. I'm sure it's going to be a very tough day for you and DH. Glad your birthday was so fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I never knew the things you are teaching us about lard, drippings, and bone rendering. I have learned so much as an adult and still learning. Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> You washed your clothes in cheese :sm02: :sm12: . I assume you meant soap
> 
> We had 11 and 1 bathroom for a while (but not long as the youngest was 2 1/2 when dad died so most of the time only 10. We did have a shower over the bath-though as kids we are had baths, with a few of us sharing it. Never do remember home made soap.


Thanks - you can tell that I'm still sipping the first of my morning coffee. I as going to go back and change it, but what the heck I'll leave it for a little levity. None of the farm houses I lived in while in Iowa had showers. We had a wash basin near the entrance and the full bathroom. We had mirrors in each of the bedrooms so we could do our hair before school. We had a bath and half in this house until we remodeled a couple of years ago and put a shower in the downstairs bath; the kids are still griping that we should have done that when they still lived here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks - you can tell that I'm still sipping the first of my morning coffee. I as going to go back and change it, but what the heck I'll leave it for a little levity. None of the farm houses I lived in while in Iowa had showers. We had a wash basin near the entrance and the full bathroom. We had mirrors in each of the bedrooms so we could do our hair before school. We had a bath and half in this house until we remodeled a couple of years ago and put a shower in the downstairs bath; the kids are still griping that we should have done that when they still lived here.


Yes I did get a laugh out of washing clothes in cheese. Reminds me that before I go to bed I should get the washing out the dryer where it has been for a few hours!
You likely didn't have the spare cash when they were young even though it would have been really useful. We have only had 2 bathrooms in the last 11 years. Before then one shared between us all- though two girls is a little different to 9 of us.

And now I'm off to bed. The beginning of some hot days (41 the next 2 days, 106 then a couple round 100 before going right down Sunday to 25 (77) they are saying currently.) But nowhere near as bad as Denise is getting. And while I am here I have an air conditioner. So I will stay here until Sunday I think. Had been thinking of going back Saturday but not if it is that hot.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, glad Greg is spending more time with Gage.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes I did get a laugh out of washing clothes in cheese. Reminds me that before I go to bed I should get the washing out the dryer where it has been for a few hours!
> You likely didn't have the spare cash when they were young even though it would have been really useful. We have only had 2 bathrooms in the last 11 years. Before then one shared between us all- though two girls is a little different to 9 of us.
> 
> And now I'm off to bed. The beginning of some hot days (41 the next 2 days, 106 then a couple round 100 before going right down Sunday to 25 (77) they are saying currently.) But nowhere near as bad as Denise is getting. And while I am here I have an air conditioner. So I will stay here until Sunday I think. Had been thinking of going back Saturday but not if it is that hot.


That heat sounds unbearable. Sorry you and Nicho are having to bear such temps. Of course, Nicho without air sounds awful. Our air conditioning unit is outside but I think we have different air conditioning. Units than you do. Portable ones are in windows, which we don't have. They also have some units installed in the wall that look similar to the window units. I sure hope Nicho can get hers repaired soon. Sounds dangerous. I hope she is a lot younger than me and able to resist heat stroke easier.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Re bathrooms growing up. How about seven people and no bathroom, just an outhouse. A bathtub in a small room with the drain going directly to the basement that you had to heat water and carry to the tub.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear the tv died. Your dinner looks yummy.


gagesmom said:


> So I think the TV is completely dead ????????
> 
> Here's what's for dinner....
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I find it's one of those jobs like ironing - you keep putting it off and putting it off until you can't put it off any longer, but once you've done it you get a very satisfied feeling.


Unloading the dishwasher is the first thing I do every morning, I turn it on when I go to bed. I don't mind doing that job at all, ironing is another matter????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The place that I do my volunteering had an Emergency First Aid course today...... I asked a few weeks ago if I would be allowed to to do the course and they organised it for me, last week I did the 6 hour online part of the course and today we did the practical part in our community room. It was a full day, I enjoyed it and have learnt quite a lot. I will get a certificate which could come in handy in time.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I really don't remember if we used the lye soap in the tub (one bathroom in the farm house with 9 of us living there) - no shower. But, I do recall using a cheese grater to grate the cheese into the big wringer washing machine.


I don't remember mom using the lye soap but I know she made it at some time as there's a recipe in her book that I have.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I guess they didn't learn from making home-made ice cream that ice and salt makes things colder. What are they thinking? Remember when getting our ears pierced was considered risky behavior?


I didn't have ice used on my ears when they were pierced but I do remember my mom saying" next thing you will want is a ring in your nose"???? I wonder what she would have to say about some of the people we see now???? Funny thing is 10 years later when my sister got hers pierced, mom did too????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks - you can tell that I'm still sipping the first of my morning coffee. I as going to go back and change it, but what the heck I'll leave it for a little levity. None of the farm houses I lived in while in Iowa had showers. We had a wash basin near the entrance and the full bathroom. We had mirrors in each of the bedrooms so we could do our hair before school. We had a bath and half in this house until we remodeled a couple of years ago and put a shower in the downstairs bath; the kids are still griping that we should have done that when they still lived here.


We still have only a bathtub with a shower, no separate shower. We do have 2 -1/2 baths but only a sink & toilet. I wish we had put a shower in one & have talked of putting one in but DH thinks I'm crazy. I keep thinking if one of us breaks something & can't get into the tub it may cause trouble, he just rolls his eyes at me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Re bathrooms growing up. How about seven people and no bathroom, just an outhouse. A bathtub in a small room with the drain going directly to the basement that you had to heat water and carry to the tub.


We got indoor plumbing when I was 4 but when we moved to Saskatchewan & moved into my grandmothers house, no indoor plumbing, took Dad about 6 months to install it.
One of th houses we rented when first married had a sistern (cement tank to catch rain water) under the kitchen & a handpump beside the kitchen sink to get water out of it. My feet darn near froze to the floor in winter???? It was torn down when we moved out, I used to tell people it was 3 graineries pulled together & painted white???? Needless to say, I sure appreciated having a new house by the time I got one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The place that I do my volunteering had an Emergency First Aid course today...... I asked a few weeks ago if I would be allowed to to do the course and they organised it for me, last week I did the 6 hour online part of the course and today we did the practical part in our community room. It was a full day, I enjoyed it and have learnt quite a lot. I will get a certificate which could come in handy in time.


That is great, Cathy- you never know when you might need that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I never knew the things you are teaching us about lard, drippings, and bone rendering. I have learned so much as an adult and still learning. Thank you.


Mum was determined we would have a 'broad' education! I always felt a bit isolated because the other girls at school had quite different lifestyles.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Re bathrooms growing up. How about seven people and no bathroom, just an outhouse. A bathtub in a small room with the drain going directly to the basement that you had to heat water and carry to the tub.


No thank you. Your family was one of this town's pioneers and city founders!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, wonderful you could take a first aid course. Must have been pretty complete to take that many hours.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

When I was growing up we had one bathroom for 5 of us (my gran was with us for 9 years...no, not that one!) but the bath and sink were in one room and the toilet and a sink were in another, made life a lot easier when someone needed the toilet when you were already in the bath!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I was growing up we had one bathroom for 5 of us (my gran was with us for 9 years...no, not that one!) but the bath and sink were in one room and the toilet and a sink were in another, made life a lot easier when someone needed the toilet when you were already in the bath!


I had an awful experience when I was about thirteen when a male visitor walked in on me in the bath, the toilet was not separate. Never had the courage to tackle my parents as to how they let it happen.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We got indoor plumbing when I was 4 but when we moved to Saskatchewan & moved into my grandmothers house, no indoor plumbing, took Dad about 6 months to install it.
> One of th houses we rented when first married had a sistern (cement tank to catch rain water) under the kitchen & a handpump beside the kitchen sink to get water out of it. My feet darn near froze to the floor in winter???? It was torn down when we moved out, I used to tell people it was 3 graineries pulled together & painted white???? Needless to say, I sure appreciated having a new house by the time I got one


We had no indoor plumbing until I was 8. There were two wells, one fresh water, the other more of a cistern for rainwater. There was also a tap across the yard in the stables. Every drop of water used in the house had to be carried there in buckets. Water could be heated in the back boiler behind the kitchen range, or boiled in a kettle (we did have electricity). The toilet was an 'earth closet', that is to say, basically a hole in the ground, with a wooden seat over, located in a lean-to next to the house. Baths were taken in a tin bath in front of the kitchen fire. Given the difficulties attached to filling and emptying the bath, it was hardly surprising that bathing was a weekly, rather than a daily event! When my mother was expecting her third child, when I was 8, she put her foot down and said she couldn't go on living there unless water was connected. We quickly got a water supply to the house, although I was 12 before that was extended to include a WC and a proper, plumbed-in bath.

My kids just roll their eyes when I talk about any of this! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone: I would like to say thank you for all the birthday wishes ! My Birthday was extra special this year one of the little men we got from the hospital at four hours old (who is now five ????) and his forever Mom and Dad came for a visit . He was SO CUTE ! " I remember when you were my Mom and Dad " he said to us .He left us to his new home at 11/2 years old . I said we were and are always his Nana and Papa ???? He gave me a beautiful locket. We just love him to the moon and beyond. Has a really great family. He wants me to come and see his Molly (a miniature pony) his Mom says the pony loves him and helps him so much . He really liked the little baby we have right now , was laughing at him trying to walk and falling after a few steps. He said he likes to boom Nana lol


So glad you had a great birthday. What a nice surprise that you received a locket from your little man.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was - a hamburger done on the grill with catsup - cottage cheese salad and a birthday cupcake. --- sam


MMMmmm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I guess they didn't learn from making home-made ice cream that ice and salt makes things colder. What are they thinking? Remember when getting our ears pierced was considered risky behavior?


There was just something on TV about how to make warm beer colder and it was using the salt/ice mixture. I guess ear piercings were risky at first.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, great memories of the indoor or lack of, plumbing of the days of your youth.
We had a a similar experience also. My parents bought a grocery store, in 1961 when I was 13. It meant moving 100 miles or so upto Auckland.
The small village we moved to was on our north shore into a old beach house with no indoor plumbing. We had a large rain water tank for bath and sink and washing machine. The toilet was a 44 gallon can outside with the wooden seat. Each week at night a truck came by and swapped the can over for an empty one. Needless to say, the smell always preceded the arrival of the truck. Phew! Mum poured lots of strong disinfectant in there, it was called Jeyes fluid.
The town supply finally made it to the village a couple of years later and it was heaven once it arrived.
Yes the kids in the family are amazed when told of our lifestyle back then.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, great memories of the indoor or lack of, plumbing of the days of your youth.
> We had a a similar experience also. My parents bought a grocery store, in 1961 when I was 13. It meant moving 100 miles or so upto Auckland.
> The small village we moved to was on our north shore into a old beach house with no indoor plumbing. We had a large rain water tank for bath and sink and washing machine. The toilet was a 44 gallon can outside with the wooden seat. Each week at night a truck came by and swapped the can over for an empty one. Needless to say, the smell always preceded the arrival of the truck. Phew! Mum poured lots of strong disinfectant in there, it was called Jeyes fluid.
> The town supply finally made it to the village a couple of years later and it was heaven once it arrived.
> Yes the kids in the family are amazed when told of our lifestyle back then.


The serious side to all this is, that while many of us in our earlier days had to work quite hard to get it, we always had safe access to a clean water supply. Millions worldwide still run risks to get to contaminated water, to meet even the most basic needs. I think, as a result of my early experience, I am perhaps more conscious than most of the blessings of being simply able to turn on the tap, but, still, it easy to forget that, even now, everyone does not enjoy such luxury.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Can I panic now?
> 
> Not an emergency but a realisation that this year our family has 3 major celebrations coming up. March sees DN1 turn 21 and September sees DN3 turn 18. On top of that DM and DSF celebrate their RUBY Anniversary this year, can't believe it is 40 years already for them.
> 
> ...


Ooh, that is a lot in one year and does rather inspire panic doesn't it? But I know you'll pull it all off spectacularly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that's a useful tip. Had no idea that it was a good mix for that (but not for the skin).


It gets burnt coffee off the glass carafes really well, and doesn't scratch the glass.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i supported myself more than once working with a temp agency. --- sam


David has too for a time while we were in Texas, Christopher did also, but in Texas they just tell you what you make, they don't tell you what the job pays and what their cut is so you don't feel like you're losing anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what women talk about when they get together. --- sam


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> bubba love - there are special places in heaven for people like you and your husband - and having one of your children want to come to see you on your birthday is quite an affirmation of your caring for these special children. --- sam


That is certainly true!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that Christopher got a new job so quickly


Thank you, I can't wait to hear how his first day went.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That must have been a real downer for Christopher and for you, but I am glad things got back on track quickly. It is a pity the first company did not give any sort of explanation, but I am sure that if they had anything negative to say about him, the agency would not have been so fast to offer him more work. Best wishes to him in the new job. :sm24:


Yes, I could tell when I called him he was really bummed and working into a depressive mood, so I'm really glad he called her right away, he was so happy to have work for this morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Marla will be here soon to pick my up, Knitting day, and a couple errands to run. 
The suns come out today but it's only to be about 40F after being almost 60 but windy and grey yesterday, I'll take the sun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Re Patience and sanity..... you are most welcome, just remember to return the favour in a month or two please? LOL


Definitely, I'll send them back in spades. lol :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marking place.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up for now; reading more than commenting; busy knitting. TTYL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thanks- she should be OK as she is with neighbours from our time in London. They turned into good friends- and she feels comfortable with them. But if it seems that issues are arising (and you never know with her) I will contact you.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Jacklou said:


> Re bathrooms growing up. How about seven people and no bathroom, just an outhouse. A bathtub in a small room with the drain going directly to the basement that you had to heat water and carry to the tub.


How about living in a house that was exactly like a child's drawing of a square house - two windows downstairs with a front door in the middle and two windows upstairs. Four rooms downstairs, one on each corner and four upstairs, none of them bathrooms! We had a bath in front of the fire once a week and the loo was down the path at the bottom of the garden! No loo roll, just squares of cut up newspaper on a nail in the wall! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 7 January '17

I have slept the day away. It wasn't that late when I went to bed. Well - yes it was - almost three o'clock. I didn't miss much the way it looks outside. I wonder if the children had a delay this morning - it was really foggy when I went to bed. Why is it so difficult to get me in bed at a decent hour?

We were to have thunder storms today - I sure didn't hear them if we did. We did get rain though by the looks of things - puddles and wet grass and wet roads.

Tangy Marinated Baked Chicken

Author: Brandi Burgess 
Serves 4

Ingredients

6 Tbsp unsalted butter, melted
1/3 cup red wine vinegar
½ cup low sodium soy sauce
3 garlic cloves, minced
2 Tbsp fresh parsley, finely chopped
1/3 cup ketchup
4 chicken breasts
2 Tbsp corn starch
2 Tbsp cold water
sour cream (1/4 to 1/2 cup)
cooked noodles, rice or mashed potatoes

Instructions

1. In a medium-sized bowl, whisk together the butter, soy sauce, red wine vinegar, garlic, parsley and ketchup until thoroughly combined.

2, Pound chicken breasts until even, about an inch thick.

3. Place chicken in marinade, making sure it is thoroughly covered, and place in fridge for 4-6 hours.

4. When ready to bake, preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

5. Place chicken in a large casserole dish and pour the marinade over the chicken.

6. Bake chicken for 30-40 minutes, or until done. Every 10 minutes or so, I basted the chicken with the pan juices.

7. Once done, remove chicken to a platter.

8. Mix corn starch and cold water until smooth and add to pan juices to thicken.

9. Next, stir in sour cream. 1/4 cup to 1/2 cup depending on your preferences. Give it a taste and adjust seasonings as desired.

10. Serve chicken and gravy over cooked noodles, rice or mashed potatoes. ENJOY!!!

http://www.auntbeesrecipes.com/2017/01/tangy-marinated-baked-chicken.html

purple sweet potato and chickpea pot pie soup with rosemary biscuits

This sweet potato and chickpea pot pie soup is super hearty and extra delicious when served with warm and flaky homemade rosemary biscuits.

Yield: 6-8 servings

Ingredients

For the rosemary biscuits

2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tbsp baking powder
2 tbsp minced fresh rosemary
1 tsp kosher salt
½ cup cold butter, cut into ½-inch cubes
¾ cup cold milk
¼ cup cold heavy cream

For the soup

1 onion, diced
3 carrots, peeled and diced
1 large purple sweet potato, peeled and diced
4 garlic cloves, minced
2 tablespoons butter
⅓ cup flour
3 cups vegetable broth
3 cups whole milk
1 pinch red pepper flakes
1 (14.5 oz) can chickpeas, drained and rinsed
1 lb frozen peas
1 lb frozen corn
salt, to taste

Instructions

For the biscuits

1. Heat oven to 450F.

2. Toss together the flour, baking powder, rosemary, and salt in a large bowl. Whisk to combine.

3. Add the butter cubes to the flour mixture and toss to coat the butter pieces with flour.

4. Use a pastry blender to cut the butter into the flour until the butter is broken down into pea-sized pieces.

5. Stir in the milk.

6. Dust a work surface with flour.

7. Place the dough onto the prepared surface and dust with flour. Knead 10 times.

8. Work the dough into a rectangle that is about 1.5 inches thick.

9. Cut into 8 pieces and place on a parchment-lined baking sheet.

10. Brush with the heavy cream.

11. Bake for 10-15 minutes or until golden. Serve warm.

For the chickpea pot pie soup

1. Heat olive oil in a large Dutch oven over medium-high heat.

2. Add the onions, carrots, sweet potato, and garlic to the pot.

3. Saute until onions are tender, about 7 minutes.

4. Stir in the butter and let it melt.

5. Stir in the flour and cook for about 30 seconds, stirring constantly.

6. Slowly pour in the vegetable broth and milk.

7. Stir in the red pepper flakes.

8. Bring to a boil and then lower to a simmer.

9. Cook until thickened.

10. Stir in the chickpeas, peas, and corn.

11. Simmer until heated through.

12. Season to taste with salt and black pepper. Serve warm.

http://joanne-eatswellwithothers.com/2017/02/purple-sweet-potato-and-chickpea-pot-pie-soup-with-rosemary-biscuits.html

MAGIC CHICKEN PIE

This delicious chicken pie casserole makes its own biscuit top and creamy gravy as it cooks!

Author: Judith Hanneman
PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 50 mins
TOTAL TIME: 1 hour
Serves 6

INGREDIENTS

4 tbs butter
2 cooked boneless, skinless chicken breasts, shredded
2 cups fresh or frozen vegetables (your choice)
¼ cup onion, chopped
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
2 cups baking mix (like Bisquick)
1½ cups milk
1½ cups rich chicken stock
2 chicken stock cubes
1 can (10.75 oz) cream of chicken soup

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

2. Cut the butter in chunks and place in the bottom of a 9 x 13-inch baking pan. Place in oven to melt butter; remove when butter is melted.

3. In a large bowl, mix the milk and baking mix; set aside.

4. Dissolve the stock cubes in the liquid chicken stock.

5. Place the soup in a bowl and gradually mix in the stock mixture to keep the mixture smooth. Set aside.

6. Assemble casserole as follows and DO NOT MIX OR STIR INGREDIENTS:

7. Distribute shredded chicken over melted butter evenly

8. Distribute veggies over the chicken evenly

9. Distribute the onion over the veggies evenly

10. Distribute the cheese over the onion evenly

11. Pour baking mix batter over the top evenly

12. Pour the soup/stock mixture over the top evenly

13. Place in preheated oven and bake for 45-50 minutes, or until top is beginning to brown.

14. Remove from oven and let stand 10 minutes before serving.

http://bakeatmidnite.com/magic-chicken-pie/#

Slow Cooker Creamy Ranch Pork Chops

Made with only four ingredients, this super-easy slow-cooker version of pork chops will become your new favorite pork chop recipe! It only takes 10 minutes to prepare, and your slow cooker does the rest of the work. This, plus family-friendly flavors like ranch and creamy mushroom soup make it the perfect meal to add to the weeknight dinner rotation.

Prep: 10 min
Total time: 5hr 10min
Serves 4

Ingredients

4 bone-in pork loin chops (2 lb) 
1 package (1 oz) ranch dressing and seasoning mix
1 can (18 oz) Progresso™ Vegetable Classics creamy mushroom soup 
2 tablespoons cornstarch

Directions

1. Spray 3 1/2- to 4-quart slow cooker with cooking spray.

2. Sprinkle both sides of pork chops with ranch dressing mix.

3. Place pork chops in slow cooker. Pour soup over pork chops.

4. Cover; cook on Low heat setting 5 to 6 hours or until fork-tender. Remove pork chops from slow cooker, and place on plate; cover to keep warm.

5. In small bowl, stir cornstarch and 2 tablespoons water until well blended.

6. Stir into mushroom sauce in slow cooker.

7. Cook on Low heat setting 3 to 5 minutes or until thickened. Serve over pork chops.

Expert Tips: Serve over rice. Garnish with chopped fresh parsley.

NOTE: For the best flavor, look for pork chops that are about an inch thick. Bone-in chops tend to contain more fat and therefore are more flavorful. They're also less prone to overcooking.

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 330 - Calories from Fat 140

% Daily Value: Total Fat 16g; 25% - Saturated Fat 6g; 28% - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 95mg; 32% - Sodium 1100mg; 46% - Potassium 470mg; 13% - Total Carbohydrate 13g; 4% - Dietary Fiber 0g; 0% - Sugars 2g; - Protein 35g

Vitamin A 0% - Vitamin C 0% - Calcium 4% - Iron 6%

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 4 1/2 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1/2 Fat;

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/slow-cooker-creamy-ranch-pork-chops/977474c3-18eb-42e8-a242-303435c12995?utm_source=Email_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=PBLifecycle_02_06_2017_SCfix&vcode=

Glowing Citrus, Avocado, and Blackened Salmon Salad

PREP TIME: 20 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 10 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 30 MINUTES
Serves 4	
Ingredients

1 pound skin on salmon, cut into 4 pieces
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon smoked paprika
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt and pepper
zest of 1 lime

Citrus Avocado Quinoa Salad

1 cup plain greek yogurt
1/2 cup fresh cilantro
juice of 2 limes
1 teaspoon honey
kosher salt
1 bunch kale, chopped
3 oranges or grapefruits, I used grapefruit, blood and cara cara oranges
1 avocado, sliced
1 cup cooked quinoa
fresh cilantro, microgreens, and or basil, for topping

Instructions

1. In a large gallon size zip-top bag or bowl, combine the olive oil, smoked paprika, garlic powder, thyme, salt, pepper and lime zest + lime juice. Add the salmon and toss to combine.

2. Heat a medium size skillet over medium-high heat.

3. Add the salmon, skin side facing up. Sear the salmon for 3-4 minutes and then flip and continue cooking for another 4-5 minutes or until the salmon reaches your desired doneness. Cooking times will vary depending on the size of your salmon.

4. To make the salad. In a blender, combine the yogurt, cilantro, lime juice, honey and a large pinch of salt. Blend until creamy and smooth. Taste and add salt if needed.

5. Add the kale to a large bowl and massage with a few tablespoons of the yogurt sauce.

6. Add the oranges, avocado, and quinoa and gently toss to combine.

7. Divide the salad among plates and top with salmon.

8. Serve with the remaining yogurt sauce.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/glowing-citrus-avocado-blackened-salmon-salad/

DOUBLE CHOCOLATE CHICKPEA OR BLACK BEAN BROWNIES

Gluten-free, flourless healthy chickpea or black bean brownies packed with nutrients for an equal-parts delicious yet healthful dessert. This easy dairy-free, refined sugar-free dessert recipe only requires a few minutes of prep time and is made conveniently in your blender!

AUTHOR: JULIA MUELLER/THEROASTEDROOT
COURSE: DESSERT
PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 25 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 35 MINUTES
SERVES: 9

INGREDIENTS

1 14-ounce can chickpeas , drained and rinsed (see note)*
2 large eggs
2/3 cup coconut sugar (see note)**
1/3 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
3 tablespoons olive oil or coconut oil
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon, optional
2/3 cup dark chocolate chips

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit. Lightly oil an 8" x 8" baking pan, and line the pan with parchment paper.

2. Drain and rinse the chickpeas (or black beans).

3. Add them to a blender along with the rest of the ingredients, except for the chocolate chips. Blend well until a thick, smooth batter results.

4. Stir the chocolate chips into the batter

5. Transfer the batter to the prepared baking dish and spread into an even layer.

6. Bake on the center rack of the preheated oven for 24 to 18 minutes, until the center of the brownies have set up.

NOTE: The center of the brownies will not test clean when poked with a tooth pick - this is normal.

7. Remove brownies from the oven and allow them to rest 1 hour before cutting and serving.

Options for serving:

Sprinkle with powdered sugar
Make homemade chocolate coconut frosting (use the instructions from this recipe).
Top with homemade paleo salted caramel.
Serve with a dollop of coconut whipped cream.
Cut up some fresh seasonal fruit and top the brownies with it.

RECIPE NOTES: *You can also use black beans. **Substitute the coconut sugar for regular cane sugar if it's all you have on hand

http://www.theroastedroot.net/double-chocolate-black-bean-brownies/

CHERRY CHOCOLATE CHIP OATMEAL TOFFEE COOKIESRY CHOCOLATE CHIP OATMEAL TOFFEE COOKIES

YIELD: 2 DOZEN 3-INCH COOKIES

INGREDIENTS:

1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature
2/3 cup granulated sugar
3/4 cup light-brown sugar
1 egg
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups oatmeal
1 cup dried cherries, coarsely chopped
1 cup chocolate chips
1 cup HEATH English Toffee Bits

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

1. In a small bowl whisk together flour and baking soda, set aside.

2. In a large mixing bowl, cream butter and sugars on medium-high speed until light and fluffy, 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Add egg and mix on high speed to combine. Scrape down the sides of the bowl.

4. Add vanilla extract; mix to combine.

5. On low speed add the flour and mix just until combined.

6. Add oatmeal, cherries, chocolate, and toffee pieces; mix to combine.

NOTE: Optional - chill 30 minutes. Your cookies will be just a little bit thicker.

7. Using a small cookie scoop, drop by rounded spoonfuls onto parchment lined cookie sheets.

8. Bake for 8 to 10 minutes, until lightly browned on the edges and still be soft in center. (About 12 minutes if you've chilled your cookie dough.)

9. Allow cookies to cool on baking sheet for 5 minutes before removing to a wire rack to cool completely.

http://www.barbarabakes.com/cherry-chocolate-chip-oatmeal-toffee-cookies/

Red Lobster Cheddar Bay Biscuits

These Red Lobster copycat cheddar bay biscuits are soft and fluffy on the inside, crisp on the outside, and so cheesy and delicious!

Ingredients

2 cups flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon garlic powder, divided
1/2 cup cold butter, divided
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
3/4 cup buttermilk
1 teaspoon dried parsley

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 400 and line a baking sheet with parchment or silicone.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, salt, and 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder.

3. Grate 6 tablespoons of butter into the dry ingredients, add the cheese, and toss to combine.

4. Pour in the buttermilk and mix until just combined.

5. Using an ice cream scoop, scoop large spoonfuls of the dough onto the prepared baking sheet.

6. Bake 14-16 minutes, or until lightly browned.

7. While the biscuits are baking, melt the remaining 2 tablespoons of butter in a microwave safe bowl.

8. Whisk in the remaining 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder and parsley.

9. Brush the butter mixture over the biscuits. Serve hot and enjoy!

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2017/02/red-lobster-cheddar-bay-biscuits.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thebakerupstairs%2FknVp+%28the+baker+upstairs%29

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kudos to you cathy - what all was in the course? --- sam



 sugarsugar said:


> The place that I do my volunteering had an Emergency First Aid course today...... I asked a few weeks ago if I would be allowed to to do the course and they organised it for me, last week I did the 6 hour online part of the course and today we did the practical part in our community room. It was a full day, I enjoyed it and have learnt quite a lot. I will get a certificate which could come in handy in time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lye soap is pretty hard on your skin - i used it once just to see what it was like - mother had a grater hanging right beside the wringer washer that was used for nothing but lye soap which she also used in the tub with the scrub board - i didn't know they still sold them - http://www.google.com/search?q=scrub+board&oq=scrub+board&aqs=chrome..69i57.4375j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I really don't remember if we used the lye soap in the tub (one bathroom in the farm house with 9 of us living there) - no shower. But, I do recall using a cheese grater to grate the cheese into the big wringer washing machine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i doubt if today's children have had the wonderful experience of making home made ice cream. pity. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I guess they didn't learn from making home-made ice cream that ice and salt makes things colder. What are they thinking? Remember when getting our ears pierced was considered risky behavior?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother always used lard in pie crusts - makes them really flaky. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I never knew the things you are teaching us about lard, drippings, and bone rendering. I have learned so much as an adult and still learning. Thank you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No time to catch up. I stopped by Bella's home to drop off some things. She is currently being admitted to the hospital. Faith is home but still not well. I am taking Matthew to art class and then back to Bella's home to help Cole with homework.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, great memories of the indoor or lack of, plumbing of the days of your youth.
> We had a a similar experience also. My parents bought a grocery store, in 1961 when I was 13. It meant moving 100 miles or so upto Auckland.
> The small village we moved to was on our north shore into a old beach house with no indoor plumbing. We had a large rain water tank for bath and sink and washing machine. The toilet was a 44 gallon can outside with the wooden seat. Each week at night a truck came by and swapped the can over for an empty one. Needless to say, the smell always preceded the arrival of the truck. Phew! Mum poured lots of strong disinfectant in there, it was called Jeyes fluid.
> The town supply finally made it to the village a couple of years later and it was heaven once it arrived.
> Yes the kids in the family are amazed when told of our lifestyle back then.


We have a septic tank, the water drains away but solids are pumped out about once/year. The business that pumps it out is called " Poop to Go". Kids always think that's hilarious ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The serious side to all this is, that while many of us in our earlier days had to work quite hard to get it, we always had safe access to a clean water supply. Millions worldwide still run risks to get to contaminated water, to meet even the most basic needs. I think, as a result of my early experience, I am perhaps more conscious than most of the blessings of being simply able to turn on the tap, but, still, it easy to forget that, even now, everyone does not enjoy such luxury.


So true, we are lucky


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - bath time must have taken some planning. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> Re bathrooms growing up. How about seven people and no bathroom, just an outhouse. A bathtub in a small room with the drain going directly to the basement that you had to heat water and carry to the tub.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like stories mother and dad told. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> We had no indoor plumbing until I was 8. There were two wells, one fresh water, the other more of a cistern for rainwater. There was also a tap across the yard in the stables. Every drop of water used in the house had to be carried there in buckets. Water could be heated in the back boiler behind the kitchen range, or boiled in a kettle (we did have electricity). The toilet was an 'earth closet', that is to say, basically a hole in the ground, with a wooden seat over, located in a lean-to next to the house. Baths were taken in a tin bath in front of the kitchen fire. Given the difficulties attached to filling and emptying the bath, it was hardly surprising that bathing was a weekly, rather than a daily event! When my mother was expecting her third child, when I was 8, she put her foot down and said she couldn't go on living there unless water was connected. We quickly got a water supply to the house, although I was 12 before that was extended to include a WC and a proper, plumbed-in bath.
> 
> My kids just roll their eyes when I talk about any of this! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, it seems unfair for people to take a portion of the wages, is it just for a short while or as long as,he continues to work. 

Our neighbors house burned down today, they got out with just the clothes on their backs,they are an older couple-70's so this will be very hard on them. DH told them they could come stay with us but his brother lives across the road s who knows if they will come.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie that is horrible for your neighbors. Thank God they got out alive! Do they know what caused the fire?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

More good recipes. I actually have made the Red Lobster biscuits and they are delicious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad - to loose everything at that age - can't imagine it. at least they got out safely. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, it seems unfair for people to take a portion of the wages, is it just for a short while or as long as,he continues to work.
> 
> Our neighbors house burned down today, they got out with just the clothes on their backs,they are an older couple-70's so this will be very hard on them. DH told them they could come stay with us but his brother lives across the road s who knows if they will come.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, it seems unfair for people to take a portion of the wages, is it just for a short while or as long as,he continues to work.
> 
> Our neighbors house burned down today, they got out with just the clothes on their backs,they are an older couple-70's so this will be very hard on them. DH told them they could come stay with us but his brother lives across the road s who knows if they will come.


That is awful. Glad that they weren't hurt. It's very kind of you to offer to let them stay with you.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Going to see if I can find the pictures of the afghan on the computer and post them here:


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry the pictures turned out so large, need to work on this some more.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, it seems unfair for people to take a portion of the wages, is it just for a short while or as long as,he continues to work.
> 
> Our neighbors house burned down today, they got out with just the clothes on their backs,they are an older couple-70's so this will be very hard on them. DH told them they could come stay with us but his brother lives across the road s who knows if they will come.


Glad they got out OK. Any idea how it started?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

My Christmas gift.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love all the photos. Beautiful work!

I was gifted yarn this morning from one of the ladies in the group! She said she'd bought it for a project she wasn't going to finish, and she wanted to pass it along (she is a crocheter). Several skeins of worsted have now been added to my box. I am planning to make something for her out of some of it, of course. I've never seen her wear a hat, but I think a scarf might do.

Tomorrow my "baby girl" tuns 26! I only blinked...! Also had a good talk with DD#2 today. I still can't divulge details, but please send positive thoughts toward Florida if you will. She has some potential big changes coming (all good if it works out!). We may know more by the end of the month. I'm emotionally tired but hopeful.

Meanwhile, I'm knitting. I'll lay the hats out and get a photo soon.

Oh, there was something else, but CRAFT has struck. Maybe it'll come back to me later. Hugs and blessings and healing thoughts as needed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sherry, pretty afghans.
Sorienna, positive thoughts sent to Florida.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!


grandma sherry said:


> Going to see if I can find the pictures of the afghan on the computer and post them here:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keeping your DD#2 in my prayers.


Sorlenna said:


> Love all the photos. Beautiful work!
> 
> I was gifted yarn this morning from one of the ladies in the group! She said she'd bought it for a project she wasn't going to finish, and she wanted to pass it along (she is a crocheter). Several skeins of worsted have now been added to my box. I am planning to make something for her out of some of it, of course. I've never seen her wear a hat, but I think a scarf might do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Had a busy day with Julie today. She took me to her 60s club, and I met some lovely folks from our town. I need to get out and join some local activities and this looks like it will be really good. They are mostly older folks, but I'm fine with that, I enjoy talking to them, they have such interesting lives.
I've begun cross stitch pictures for our 6 adopted family grandkids. Decided to do Winnie the Pooh themes for some of them. Downloaded charts off Pinterest and started a Tigger one today. It's going to take me awhile to get them all done for next Christmas, so need to get going on them.
I have heaps of threads and aida fabric so hasn't cost me anything to get started.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie that is horrible for your neighbors. Thank God they got out alive! Do they know what caused the fire?


DH was over there, he said they think it started in the floor joists so are thinking the wiring. The house was built in early 70's. Yes, very sad, it was a nice place & regardless of insurance they are so many things that cannot be replaced


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Positive thoughts sent to Florida.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Going to see if I can find the pictures of the afghan on the computer and post them here:


That's very pretty, I've never seen that pattern before


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> My Christmas gift.


Nice, Matthew does such great work


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Had a busy day with Julie today. She took me to her 60s club, and I met some lovely folks from our town. I need to get out and join some local activities and this looks like it will be really good. They are mostly older folks, but I'm fine with that, I enjoy talking to them, they have such interesting lives.
> I've begun cross stitch pictures for our 6 adopted family grandkids. Decided to do Winnie the Pooh themes for some of them. Downloaded charts off Pinterest and started a Tigger one today. It's going to take me awhile to get them all done for next Christmas, so need to get going on them.
> I have heaps of threads and aida fabric so hasn't cost me anything to get started.


Always good when you can make gifts by using up things you already have & they will be treasured gifts. My GS really like the picture I did for his uncle for Christmas so I've been thinking if doing another, might be a summer project, I will see. I have a picture done to give GD someday

Great you & Julie had a nice outing. Always nice to make new friends.

Sorleena, good thoughts coming for your DD


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The place that I do my volunteering had an Emergency First Aid course today...... I asked a few weeks ago if I would be allowed to to do the course and they organised it for me, last week I did the 6 hour online part of the course and today we did the practical part in our community room. It was a full day, I enjoyed it and have learnt quite a lot. I will get a certificate which could come in handy in time.


That's great, and you are right, you never know when it will come in handy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Re bathrooms growing up. How about seven people and no bathroom, just an outhouse. A bathtub in a small room with the drain going directly to the basement that you had to heat water and carry to the tub.


I've done my time with outhouses and no tub or running water in the house, I really appreciate indoor plumbing now. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We still have only a bathtub with a shower, no separate shower. We do have 2 -1/2 baths but only a sink & toilet. I wish we had put a shower in one & have talked of putting one in but DH thinks I'm crazy. I keep thinking if one of us breaks something & can't get into the tub it may cause trouble, he just rolls his eyes at me


Hopefully nothing ever happens that inhibits either of you getting into the tub, if it does, then he'll be saying maybe you were right. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had an awful experience when I was about thirteen when a male visitor walked in on me in the bath, the toilet was not separate. Never had the courage to tackle my parents as to how they let it happen.


OMG! That's an awful thing to happen to a young teen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had no indoor plumbing until I was 8. There were two wells, one fresh water, the other more of a cistern for rainwater. There was also a tap across the yard in the stables. Every drop of water used in the house had to be carried there in buckets. Water could be heated in the back boiler behind the kitchen range, or boiled in a kettle (we did have electricity). The toilet was an 'earth closet', that is to say, basically a hole in the ground, with a wooden seat over, located in a lean-to next to the house. Baths were taken in a tin bath in front of the kitchen fire. Given the difficulties attached to filling and emptying the bath, it was hardly surprising that bathing was a weekly, rather than a daily event! When my mother was expecting her third child, when I was 8, she put her foot down and said she couldn't go on living there unless water was connected. We quickly got a water supply to the house, although I was 12 before that was extended to include a WC and a proper, plumbed-in bath.
> 
> My kids just roll their eyes when I talk about any of this! :sm16: :sm16:


Our kids have no clue. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, great memories of the indoor or lack of, plumbing of the days of your youth.
> We had a a similar experience also. My parents bought a grocery store, in 1961 when I was 13. It meant moving 100 miles or so upto Auckland.
> The small village we moved to was on our north shore into a old beach house with no indoor plumbing. We had a large rain water tank for bath and sink and washing machine. The toilet was a 44 gallon can outside with the wooden seat. Each week at night a truck came by and swapped the can over for an empty one. Needless to say, the smell always preceded the arrival of the truck. Phew! Mum poured lots of strong disinfectant in there, it was called Jeyes fluid.
> The town supply finally made it to the village a couple of years later and it was heaven once it arrived.
> Yes the kids in the family are amazed when told of our lifestyle back then.


Once you've done without something like heat or plumbing or such, you never take it for granted again, that's for sure. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up. I stopped by Bella's home to drop off some things. She is currently being admitted to the hospital. Faith is home but still not well. I am taking Matthew to art class and then back to Bella's home to help Cole with homework.


That poor little thing, I hope it's not too bad this time. 
Great that you can help Cole, you will both enjoy the time I bet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, it seems unfair for people to take a portion of the wages, is it just for a short while or as long as,he continues to work.
> 
> Our neighbors house burned down today, they got out with just the clothes on their backs,they are an older couple-70's so this will be very hard on them. DH told them they could come stay with us but his brother lives across the road s who knows if they will come.


Depending on the company, after he works a period of time, they can hire him as a full time employee for them and he'll get paid directly by the company and then the temp agency will no longer be involved, but it just depends on the company that the temp agency places him with. Some of them, like the one he's going to be working at now, construction clean up, probably won't hire him as full time employee, unless they are a local company and hire him for something other than clean up, where as the sugar or bean places will hire them on after 90 days if there is enough full time work to warrant it.It's awful that your neighbors lost their home, I hope that they had insurance but that doesn't replace the family momentos and everything else that are accumulated over the course of so many years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We still have only a bathtub with a shower, no separate shower. We do have 2 -1/2 baths but only a sink & toilet. I wish we had put a shower in one & have talked of putting one in but DH thinks I'm crazy. I keep thinking if one of us breaks something & can't get into the tub it may cause trouble, he just rolls his eyes at me


David didn't take a lot of notice of my saying didn't want only bedrooms and showers upstairs with all living areas downstairs. Half got it I think- but then when he wanted a yard for the coming grandchild he changed his mind.

Talking of Elizabeth I am very upset today. Because the other Grandmother is still running back and forth to Darwin for the new grandson Vicky and Brett have decided to put E into child care for an extra day. It is too much for me to look after her twice a week some weeks. I would have thought that once but I not finding it as hard as I expected. I've got used to it now. But once a fortnight I will likely go back to it being harder.
So instead when Carol is down she looks after Elizabeth on Tuesdays and the other times I do. So I lose my regular day. I did say to Vick I would rather have two days some weeks than none some weeks.
Somehow this new regime is meant to be better for all concerned but I don't see how. 
But it seems to me that from having one day every week with one Grandma she now gets a different Grandma most weeks. Where is the improved consistency in this?
I'm still as up in the air as ever- and I do something Tuesday so no-one knows when I will be there and when I won't as we don't know ahead with much warning what is happening (Friday was the only day with vacancies so that is why Friday). And see less of her-and maybe get more tired as my body gets unused to it.
So the highlight of my week is being whittled away. I know it will happen as she gets older that is to be expected but really upset that because of a new cousin for E so far away that I see less of E.
Actually I am angry as well as upset. Started off upset but as the morning has progressed anger is coming in as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Going to see if I can find the pictures of the afghan on the computer and post them here:


Great looking work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Going to see if I can find the pictures of the afghan on the computer and post them here:


Beautiful afghan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> My Christmas gift.


Lovely yarn bowl. Who gave it to you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Love all the photos. Beautiful work!
> 
> I was gifted yarn this morning from one of the ladies in the group! She said she'd bought it for a project she wasn't going to finish, and she wanted to pass it along (she is a crocheter). Several skeins of worsted have now been added to my box. I am planning to make something for her out of some of it, of course. I've never seen her wear a hat, but I think a scarf might do.
> 
> ...


How nice that you were gifted some lovely yarn. Hope your "baby girl" has a happy birthday. Happy to send positive thoughts for your DD #2.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> My Christmas gift.


It's lovely. Matthews work?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Had a busy day with Julie today. She took me to her 60s club, and I met some lovely folks from our town. I need to get out and join some local activities and this looks like it will be really good. They are mostly older folks, but I'm fine with that, I enjoy talking to them, they have such interesting lives.
> I've begun cross stitch pictures for our 6 adopted family grandkids. Decided to do Winnie the Pooh themes for some of them. Downloaded charts off Pinterest and started a Tigger one today. It's going to take me awhile to get them all done for next Christmas, so need to get going on them.
> I have heaps of threads and aida fabric so hasn't cost me anything to get started.


How great that you were able to meet up with Julie and visit her club.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> David didn't take a lot of notice of my saying didn't want only bedrooms and showers upstairs with all living areas downstairs. Half got it I think- but then when he wanted a yard for the coming grandchild he changed his mind.
> 
> Talking of Elizabeth I am very upset today. Because the other Grandmother is still running back and forth to Darwin for the new grandson Vicky and Brett have decided to put E into child care for an extra day. It is too much for me to look after her twice a week some weeks. I would have thought that once but I not finding it as hard as I expected. I've got used to it now. But once a fortnight I will likely go back to it being harder.
> So instead when Carol is down she looks after Elizabeth on Tuesdays and the other times I do. So I lose my regular day. I did say to Vick I would rather have two days some weeks than none some weeks.
> ...


Sounds like the arrangements with Elizabeth are very inconsistent and confusing. It will be hard on you as well as her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Going to see if I can find the pictures of the afghan on the computer and post them here:


That's lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> My Christmas gift.


It's beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Love all the photos. Beautiful work!
> 
> I was gifted yarn this morning from one of the ladies in the group! She said she'd bought it for a project she wasn't going to finish, and she wanted to pass it along (she is a crocheter). Several skeins of worsted have now been added to my box. I am planning to make something for her out of some of it, of course. I've never seen her wear a hat, but I think a scarf might do.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!! 
Keeping the positive energies flowing for DD2, hoping that all goes as you all want it to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Had a busy day with Julie today. She took me to her 60s club, and I met some lovely folks from our town. I need to get out and join some local activities and this looks like it will be really good. They are mostly older folks, but I'm fine with that, I enjoy talking to them, they have such interesting lives.
> I've begun cross stitch pictures for our 6 adopted family grandkids. Decided to do Winnie the Pooh themes for some of them. Downloaded charts off Pinterest and started a Tigger one today. It's going to take me awhile to get them all done for next Christmas, so need to get going on them.
> I have heaps of threads and aida fabric so hasn't cost me anything to get started.


Great that you and Julie had a great day out and about. 
Isn't it great when you can get what you need for gifts from you stash patch? lol Be sure to post pictures as you finish them. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Could the shaking have something to do with your thyroid Tami . One of the symptoms that sent me to the doctor's when i first got diagnosed was that I got really bad shaking in my hands , so bad I couldn't pick anything small up


Possible I suppose but my bloodwork is good. My hand was shaking so hard my whole arm shook when I was waking up after my thyroid surgery. Nurse said she would give me something to make it stop. DH was holding that hand when I was waking up. I went right back to sleep after she said she would give me something for it and I told DH he could go to work. I knew I would sleep most of the day and he needed to go do the special job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:
 

> David didn't take a lot of notice of my saying didn't want only bedrooms and showers upstairs with all living areas downstairs. Half got it I think- but then when he wanted a yard for the coming grandchild he changed his mind.
> 
> Talking of Elizabeth I am very upset today. Because the other Grandmother is still running back and forth to Darwin for the new grandson Vicky and Brett have decided to put E into child care for an extra day. It is too much for me to look after her twice a week some weeks. I would have thought that once but I not finding it as hard as I expected. I've got used to it now. But once a fortnight I will likely go back to it being harder.
> So instead when Carol is down she looks after Elizabeth on Tuesdays and the other times I do. So I lose my regular day. I did say to Vick I would rather have two days some weeks than none some weeks.
> ...


Okay, I don't think Vicki thought that through very well, and it really isn't fair to you and Elizabeth that you should miss your day with her because Bretts mom is elsewhere so often with her other grandchild. 
I'd be angry as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Sorry the pictures turned out so large, need to work on this some more.


We like big pictures- all the better to see your work by!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG! That's an awful thing to happen to a young teen.


Scarred me for years.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Isn't it great? Noticed a blush of green and more concentrated green under creosote bushes. Looks as if it will be a splendid wildflower year. Hope you are still on the desert so you can enjoy the splendor.


We are starting to see a little color. We went around part of Castle Dome off road today and saw some buds starting. It was a wonderful day and I felt great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> David didn't take a lot of notice of my saying didn't want only bedrooms and showers upstairs with all living areas downstairs. Half got it I think- but then when he wanted a yard for the coming grandchild he changed his mind.
> 
> Talking of Elizabeth I am very upset today. Because the other Grandmother is still running back and forth to Darwin for the new grandson Vicky and Brett have decided to put E into child care for an extra day. It is too much for me to look after her twice a week some weeks. I would have thought that once but I not finding it as hard as I expected. I've got used to it now. But once a fortnight I will likely go back to it being harder.
> So instead when Carol is down she looks after Elizabeth on Tuesdays and the other times I do. So I lose my regular day. I did say to Vick I would rather have two days some weeks than none some weeks.
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this, Margaret.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10pm and I am caught up and in bed. 

Jodi was down this morning for a visit. When she was leaving it was starting the freezing rain. Well it got worse throughout the day. It is very slippery and wet out there. I am grateful that Deuce decided to not pull on the leash or I would have gone down like the Titanic. 

Fan and Julie u am so happy to hear you had a great day out togethet. 

Bonnie sending prayers out for your neighbors. 

Sorlenna Happy birthday to your DD. ????????????????????

My dad used to put ice and salt in his beer.

I feel bad for my Papa. He had to share a bathroom with 5 daughters and my Granny. Poor fella I am sure he didn't get much time in there. 

Mary prayers going up for Bella. Poor little tyke. 

I just now realized that this morning was volunteer morning. I never went. Forgot until now. ????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Knit all day and finished the last monster longies order. Need to out the face on tomorrow. Blues and greens as requested.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Scarred me for years.


I'm sure!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10pm and I am caught up and in bed.
> 
> Jodi was down this morning for a visit. When she was leaving it was starting the freezing rain. Well it got worse throughout the day. It is very slippery and wet out there. I am grateful that Deuce decided to not pull on the leash or I would have gone down like the Titanic.
> 
> ...


Icky weather for sure. Seems like a great reason to forget about volunteer. 
The longies look fabulous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up. I stopped by Bella's home to drop off some things. She is currently being admitted to the hospital. Faith is home but still not well. I am taking Matthew to art class and then back to Bella's home to help Cole with homework.


Sending more prayers for their family


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, it seems unfair for people to take a portion of the wages, is it just for a short while or as long as,he continues to work.
> 
> Our neighbors house burned down today, they got out with just the clothes on their backs,they are an older couple-70's so this will be very hard on them. DH told them they could come stay with us but his brother lives across the road s who knows if they will come.


How sad. Good of your DH to offer them a place to stay.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> My Christmas gift.


Nice!

The smaller bowl that Matthew sent me is currently holding a small African violet in the middle of the RV table. Fits perfectly


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> David didn't take a lot of notice of my saying didn't want only bedrooms and showers upstairs with all living areas downstairs. Half got it I think- but then when he wanted a yard for the coming grandchild he changed his mind.
> 
> Talking of Elizabeth I am very upset today. Because the other Grandmother is still running back and forth to Darwin for the new grandson Vicky and Brett have decided to put E into child care for an extra day. It is too much for me to look after her twice a week some weeks. I would have thought that once but I not finding it as hard as I expected. I've got used to it now. But once a fortnight I will likely go back to it being harder.
> So instead when Carol is down she looks after Elizabeth on Tuesdays and the other times I do. So I lose my regular day. I did say to Vick I would rather have two days some weeks than none some weeks.
> ...


 hope its soon sorted. Can't see that being best for E.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Lovely yarn bowl. Who gave it to you?


Matthew made it for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna sending good thoughts for your DD.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Nice!
> 
> The smaller bowl that Matthew sent me is currently holding a small African violet in the middle of the RV table. Fits perfectly


Love it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally checking in! Doctor's appointment on Friday. I don't know about the blood work, but my lung function test was normal! Yea! I got the flu and pneumonia shots. Jaxon and Dex came for the weekend, and Jaxon was sick. Low grade fever and coughing. Dex has since started coughing, but no fever. We just stayed home and played, watched TV, and played on the iPads. Really have to limit TV and iPads as they get glued to both! DS and BIL came to Dallas to watch one of their DGD play basketball, so they picked up the kids. Really helped since I had friends coming over for the Super Bowl. Yesterday and today I have felt bad. Lots of coughing! Hopefully, it is just the weather change. We are definitely having spring weather! I'm not sure the groundhog saw his shadow in Texas! I will try to go back and read, but until then, I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, so sad to have house fire at that age. Glad you could offer shelter.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Going to see if I can find the pictures of the afghan on the computer and post them here:


That is a beautiful afghan :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, so happy you feel good and had wonderful day.
Colitis marginally better and I sound like barking seal from allergies. Strong winds dont help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Finally checking in! Doctor's appointment on Friday. I don't know about the blood work, but my lung function test was normal! Yea! I got the flu and pneumonia shots. Jaxon and Dex came for the weekend, and Jaxon was sick. Low grade fever and coughing. Dex has since started coughing, but no fever. We just stayed home and played, watched TV, and played on the iPads. Really have to limit TV and iPads as they get glued to both! DS and BIL came to Dallas to watch one of their DGD play basketball, so they picked up the kids. Really helped since I had friends coming over for the Super Bowl. Yesterday and today I have felt bad. Lots of coughing! Hopefully, it is just the weather change. We are definitely having spring weather! I'm not sure the groundhog saw his shadow in Texas! I will try to go back and read, but until then, I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.


I hope you start feeling better soon, and hopefully the boys are back in the pink quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is a beautiful afghan :sm24:


Welcome to the tea table, great to have you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so happy you feel good and had wonderful day.
> Colitis marginally better and I sound like barking seal from allergies. Strong winds dont help.


I hope you feel much better soon. The winds certainly don't help at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Finally checking in! Doctor's appointment on Friday. I don't know about the blood work, but my lung function test was normal! Yea! I got the flu and pneumonia shots. Jaxon and Dex came for the weekend, and Jaxon was sick. Low grade fever and coughing. Dex has since started coughing, but no fever. We just stayed home and played, watched TV, and played on the iPads. Really have to limit TV and iPads as they get glued to both! DS and BIL came to Dallas to watch one of their DGD play basketball, so they picked up the kids. Really helped since I had friends coming over for the Super Bowl. Yesterday and today I have felt bad. Lots of coughing! Hopefully, it is just the weather change. We are definitely having spring weather! I'm not sure the groundhog saw his shadow in Texas! I will try to go back and read, but until then, I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.


Hope it is only the wind and not whatever the boys had.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mum was determined we would have a 'broad' education! I always felt a bit isolated because the other girls at school had quite different lifestyles.


My mom was busy having babies and I was busy tending to them, working after school and weekends to help and doing the homework and housework. Not much teaching going on other than being so busy I remember feeling dizzy. I remember mom complaining that her DIL's mother never taught her something. I never told her that this was the first I'd heard of it. Speaking of bathrooms, we had 9 people and one bathroom. Didn't know any better so it was ok but really difficult as we lined up on the stairs waiting our turn, which seemed to take forever. Now DH and I have 5 sinks. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> My mom was busy having babies and I was busy tending to them, working after school and weekends to help and doing the homework and housework. Not much teaching going on other than being so busy I remember feeling dizzy. I remember mom complaining that her DIL's mother never taught her something. I never told her that this was the first I'd heard of it. Speaking of bathrooms, we had 9 people and one bathroom. Didn't know any better so it was ok but really difficult as we lined up on the stairs waiting our turn, which seemed to take forever. Now DH and I have 5 sinks and 3 toilets. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


. Good for when we have company but we are spoiled. When we go to a hotel it sure slows down getting ready with one sink.

This is so strange. Showed up in 2 posts. Shows as one when I click on edit. :sm24: I must have hit quote reply when I should have hit edit. :sm12: :sm25:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> My mom was busy having babies and I was busy tending to them, working after school and weekends to help and doing the homework and housework. Not much teaching going on other than being so busy I remember feeling dizzy just from all the confusion. I was the only one helping as the next sibling was 13 1/2 yrs younger and it just continued from there. I remember mom complaining that her DIL's mother never taught her something. I never told her that this was the first I'd heard of it. Speaking of bathrooms, we had 9 people and one bathroom. Didn't know any better so it was ok but really difficult as we lined up on the stairs waiting our turn, which seemed to take forever. Now DH and I have 5 sinks. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


I think my thumb is hitting wrong and I did it again. Yikes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had an awful experience when I was about thirteen when a male visitor walked in on me in the bath, the toilet was not separate. Never had the courage to tackle my parents as to how they let it happen.


Oh no! How did you handle it?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had no indoor plumbing until I was 8. There were two wells, one fresh water, the other more of a cistern for rainwater. There was also a tap across the yard in the stables. Every drop of water used in the house had to be carried there in buckets. Water could be heated in the back boiler behind the kitchen range, or boiled in a kettle (we did have electricity). The toilet was an 'earth closet', that is to say, basically a hole in the ground, with a wooden seat over, located in a lean-to next to the house. Baths were taken in a tin bath in front of the kitchen fire. Given the difficulties attached to filling and emptying the bath, it was hardly surprising that bathing was a weekly, rather than a daily event! When my mother was expecting her third child, when I was 8, she put her foot down and said she couldn't go on living there unless water was connected. We quickly got a water supply to the house, although I was 12 before that was extended to include a WC and a proper, plumbed-in bath.
> 
> My kids just roll their eyes when I talk about any of this! :sm16: :sm16:


Had this experience when visiting relatives. Grandma had a pump and we pumped water. We did have a chemical toilet in one place we lived.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so happy you feel good and had wonderful day.
> Colitis marginally better and I sound like barking seal from allergies. Strong winds dont help.


Hope the new med builds up strength and helps more. Allergies can be a real nuisance. Sorry they are acting up like that. My DGD has terrible allergies.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hats are done except the ties on one ???????????????? :sm24:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Can you guess what animal this one is ?


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

And the second hat


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I totally agree! You have every right to feel hurt/angry. I hope this can be smoothed out to be more fair to Elizabeth and to you.



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I don't think Vicki thought that through very well, and it really isn't fair to you and Elizabeth that you should miss your day with her because Bretts mom is elsewhere so often with her other grandchild.
> I'd be angry as well.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I just wrote a book and lost it. I will give you a recap. My computer n.was in the repair shop for a week so I missed all of last weeks posting and skimmed this weeks but I am up to date. I got a kick out of the talk about the bathrooms. In our second apartment in Germany the bathtub was in the kitchen. It wasn't too bad with just the two of us. When Ray 's parents came to visit, it was a different story but that didn't happen too often.
The repair man took my cell phone too, the one I washed, and he was able to get the pictures and phone numbers off of it. I think that it has died for good now. I will get another cell phone sometime but not this week. We have a house phone so don't really need a cell but it is handy at times.
The men came and fix the closet rod and a few other odds and ends around the house. The grandchildren are coming tomorrow so I will have them re-hang the clothes and we will do a major sort as we rehang them.
I can't remember if I told you or not, but Ray got his electric wheelchair. It is a real beauty and so nice. Now we need to get something so we can carry it in or on the van. He doesn't ride it much but at least he has it. I want him to walk as long as he can.
Must go and get the kitchen tidied up.
Happy knitting and as Gwen would say, play nice.

Hugs, Marilyn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable hat! I just love it!



Bubba Love said:


> Hats are done except the ties on one ???????????????? :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ninja turtle! Is the first one a road runner or fox perhaps? I'm not up to date on many of the characters. I love them though! Who are they intended for?



Bubba Love said:


> And the second hat


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn so glad they finally got the closet rod fixed and that the grandchildren will be coming to help you get everything hund and sorted. Also great that the repair man was able to save your numbers and pictures from the phone. I do remember you saying that Ray got the electric wheelchair. How wonderful. Hope it won't be too costly to get the needed equipment to carry it in the van. Good that he has been able to still walk at home. I imagine the new and improved home has helped with that.



Railyn said:


> I just wrote a book and lost it. I will give you a recap. My computer n.was in the repair shop for a week so I missed all of last weeks posting and skimmed this weeks but I am up to date. I got a kick out of the talk about the bathrooms. In our second apartment in Germany the bathtub was in the kitchen. It wasn't too bad with just the two of us. When Ray 's parents came to visit, it was a different story but that didn't happen too often.
> The repair man took my cell phone too, the one I washed, and he was able to get the pictures and phone numbers off of it. I think that it has died for good now. I will get another cell phone sometime but not this week. We have a house phone so don't really need a cell but it is handy at times.
> The men came and fix the closet rod and a few other odds and ends around the house. The grandchildren are coming tomorrow so I will have them re-hang the clothes and we will do a major sort as we rehang them.
> I can't remember if I told you or not, but Ray got his electric wheelchair. It is a real beauty and so nice. Now we need to get something so we can carry it in or on the van. He doesn't ride it much but at least he has it. I want him to walk as long as he can.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pammie & Desert Joy, I hope both of you are feeling better soon.

Margaret, I don't blame you for being upset about the change in your grandparent duties. 

Marilyn, great you got the electric wheelchair & it's working well & the closets are fixed, all that will make life easier for you.


Jackie, great hats, I really like the first one.

Mel, I think these monster pants are my favourite color combo. Hope the ice melts soon & doesn't cause power outages, I saw on the news it was bad. The west coast is to get yet any ther big dump of snow, I heard on the news that they have had more snow this winter than anytime in the last 100 years????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been working on a shawl for my cousin and playing around with just learning some new stitches and bind offs. Tonight I've been practising the I-cord bind off and the picot bind off. I really like both of them. Not nearly as difficult as I was thinking they would be either thanks to Youtube! I want to see if there is a cast-on that looks similar to both the i-cord bind off and the picot bind off. Does anyone know if there is? 

Just realised it is almost 1 a.m. so I guess I'll finish this one bind off edge and head to bed. Sweet dream and happy awakenings!
{{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

The first one is suppose to be a husky . I've had a order for the two of them. I think from now on I will just crochet of knit for pleasure . As I have found I feel stressed if it takes me to long to complete.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Almost one here so my bed is calling me . Take care everyone and I will see you later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, it seems unfair for people to take a portion of the wages, is it just for a short while or as long as,he continues to work.
> 
> Our neighbors house burned down today, they got out with just the clothes on their backs,they are an older couple-70's so this will be very hard on them. DH told them they could come stay with us but his brother lives across the road s who knows if they will come.


That's terrible . Glad they are safe , Will they be able to rebuild?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

grandma sherry said:


> Going to see if I can find the pictures of the afghan on the computer and post them here:


It's very pretty and unusual haven't seen that pattern before

Mary your Christmas present is lovely . Well done Mathew


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We are starting to see a little color. We went around part of Castle Dome off road today and saw some buds starting. It was a wonderful day and I felt great!


Glad you are feeling great Tami . Your trip sounds wonderful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> And the second hat


They are great jackie . I like the husky he looks like a fun make


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I just wrote a book and lost it. I will give you a recap. My computer n.was in the repair shop for a week so I missed all of last weeks posting and skimmed this weeks but I am up to date. I got a kick out of the talk about the bathrooms. In our second apartment in Germany the bathtub was in the kitchen. It wasn't too bad with just the two of us. When Ray 's parents came to visit, it was a different story but that didn't happen too often.
> The repair man took my cell phone too, the one I washed, and he was able to get the pictures and phone numbers off of it. I think that it has died for good now. I will get another cell phone sometime but not this week. We have a house phone so don't really need a cell but it is handy at times.
> The men came and fix the closet rod and a few other odds and ends around the house. The grandchildren are coming tomorrow so I will have them re-hang the clothes and we will do a major sort as we rehang them.
> I can't remember if I told you or not, but Ray got his electric wheelchair. It is a real beauty and so nice. Now we need to get something so we can carry it in or on the van. He doesn't ride it much but at least he has it. I want him to walk as long as he can.
> ...


At least you have the pictures etc off the phone. Glad your computer is up and running again. Hopefully these rods will be stronger than the last ones.
I think th elast we heard about the chair was that it was coming the next day. Glad it is so good. But yes they aren't very portable are they! Keeping walking as long as he can do safely is wise. And at least he can go out fro longer periods now as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ninja turtle! Is the first one a road runner or fox perhaps? I'm not up to date on many of the characters. I love them though! Who are they intended for?


They were the two things I thought of for the first hat as well.
See it is a husky.

My second afghan square (pinned only no blocked).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> My Christmas gift.


That's beautiful, a lovely gift/


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been working on a shawl for my cousin and playing around with just learning some new stitches and bind offs. Tonight I've been practising the I-cord bind off and the picot bind off. I really like both of them. Not nearly as difficult as I was thinking they would be either thanks to Youtube! I want to see if there is a cast-on that looks similar to both the i-cord bind off and the picot bind off. Does anyone know if there is?
> 
> Just realised it is almost 1 a.m. so I guess I'll finish this one bind off edge and head to bed. Sweet dream and happy awakenings!
> {{{{{hugs}}}}}


I discovered tha picot bind off a year or so back and have used it several times, as well as teaching it to a friend. I really like it. I came across the I-cord bind off in a project I was looking at the other day, and have it filed away in my head as something to try in future. Now I know who to ask if I have problems!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure!


Just remembered a flat I was in, that had the loo through past the bath- but we were very considerate of each other- that was where I really started my breadbaking- at about 20 years of age.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, so sad to have house fire at that age. Glad you could offer shelter.


I think a devastating fire like that is pretty bad, no matter what your age.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My mom was busy having babies and I was busy tending to them, working after school and weekends to help and doing the homework and housework. Not much teaching going on other than being so busy I remember feeling dizzy. I remember mom complaining that her DIL's mother never taught her something. I never told her that this was the first I'd heard of it. Speaking of bathrooms, we had 9 people and one bathroom. Didn't know any better so it was ok but really difficult as we lined up on the stairs waiting our turn, which seemed to take forever. Now DH and I have 5 sinks. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Mum lost a set of twins- boy and girl, when I was ten- so we might have been five kids not three. My current house is of a scale that my loo and bathroom are almost 'ensuite'.

We had Seniors today- I had to fast all through it- it was hard when everyone was having a delicious lunch.

The Ultrasound people were running late- they are checking kidneys, gall-bladder, as well as the liver. I could see the note from my doctor- there is a change in my liver that he wants explained. I got home after three- had a very kind Maori taxi driver from up Dargaville way, who got out and checked my letterbox for me- that was a first ever!

Lung function test in six days time.

Hopefully then I will start to get some answers.

There were some very kind Tongan people waiting too, and a really nice Samoan lady who knew Fale's village.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no! How did you handle it?


Blushed the most bright red, and wished I could disappear under the water.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> And the second hat


That HAS to be a Minion!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes I did get a laugh out of washing clothes in cheese. Reminds me that before I go to bed I should get the washing out the dryer where it has been for a few hours!
> You likely didn't have the spare cash when they were young even though it would have been really useful. We have only had 2 bathrooms in the last 11 years. Before then one shared between us all- though two girls is a little different to 9 of us.
> 
> And now I'm off to bed. The beginning of some hot days (41 the next 2 days, 106 then a couple round 100 before going right down Sunday to 25 (77) they are saying currently.) But nowhere near as bad as Denise is getting. And while I am here I have an air conditioner. So I will stay here until Sunday I think. Had been thinking of going back Saturday but not if it is that hot.


Good plan staying where there is air conditioning. We got to 37.4 today and hot wind. At 8.30pm it is still 34C. Ugh. They say we will reach 37c tomorrow and cool breeze later in the day. 41c is just far too hot. Keep cool if you can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been working on a shawl for my cousin and playing around with just learning some new stitches and bind offs. Tonight I've been practising the I-cord bind off and the picot bind off. I really like both of them. Not nearly as difficult as I was thinking they would be either thanks to Youtube! I want to see if there is a cast-on that looks similar to both the i-cord bind off and the picot bind off. Does anyone know if there is?
> 
> Just realised it is almost 1 a.m. so I guess I'll finish this one bind off edge and head to bed. Sweet dream and happy awakenings!
> {{{{{hugs}}}}}


The Channel Islands cast on has a discreet picot edge, I am only just finding out about I-cords.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great, Cathy- you never know when you might need that!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had an awful experience when I was about thirteen when a male visitor walked in on me in the bath, the toilet was not separate. Never had the courage to tackle my parents as to how they let it happen.


 :sm06: Oh gosh that would have been quite a shock to you especially at that age.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good plan staying where there is air conditioning. We got to 37.4 today and hot wind. At 8.30pm it is still 34C. Ugh. They say we will reach 37c tomorrow and cool breeze later in the day. 41c is just far too hot. Keep cool if you can.


We haven't quite got down to your maximum yet. Reached 42.2 (108). 41 tomorrow then only 39 followed by 37 (99). In contrast Sunday 25 (77)!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely grandma sherry - really like the colors you used. --- sam



grandma sherry said:


> Going to see if I can find the pictures of the afghan on the computer and post them here:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful yarn bowl - lucky you - outstanding work matthew --- sam



pacer said:


> My Christmas gift.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> kudos to you cathy - what all was in the course? --- sam


The practical covered CPR with and without using a defibulator, burns, cuts, dressings, anaphylactic reactions and how to use an adrenolin pen, asthma emergency first aid. Watched a video on drowning. 
The online part covered all the above plus choking, spider and snake bites etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of positive thoughts and energy on a continuous feed to florida, --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Love all the photos. Beautiful work!
> 
> I was gifted yarn this morning from one of the ladies in the group! She said she'd bought it for a project she wasn't going to finish, and she wanted to pass it along (she is a crocheter). Several skeins of worsted have now been added to my box. I am planning to make something for her out of some of it, of course. I've never seen her wear a hat, but I think a scarf might do.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie that is horrible for your neighbors. Thank God they got out alive! Do they know what caused the fire?


Ditto.......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

grandma sherry said:


> Going to see if I can find the pictures of the afghan on the computer and post them here:


Lovely! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Keeping your DD#2 in my prayers.


RE Sorlenna's DD2. I missed that post sorry so ditto as above.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David didn't take a lot of notice of my saying didn't want only bedrooms and showers upstairs with all living areas downstairs. Half got it I think- but then when he wanted a yard for the coming grandchild he changed his mind.
> 
> Talking of Elizabeth I am very upset today. Because the other Grandmother is still running back and forth to Darwin for the new grandson Vicky and Brett have decided to put E into child care for an extra day. It is too much for me to look after her twice a week some weeks. I would have thought that once but I not finding it as hard as I expected. I've got used to it now. But once a fortnight I will likely go back to it being harder.
> So instead when Carol is down she looks after Elizabeth on Tuesdays and the other times I do. So I lose my regular day. I did say to Vick I would rather have two days some weeks than none some weeks.
> ...


Oh dear, sorry to hear that you will end up seeing Elizabeth less often. I know how much you look forward to your special time with her. It does all sound pretty involved, juggling day care etc. I hope it works out and maybe they will end up changing it all back to how it was. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so happy you feel good and had wonderful day.
> Colitis marginally better and I sound like barking seal from allergies. Strong winds dont help.


Sorry you are coughing like a seal. :sm19: Your new meds are starting to help the colitis etc I hope?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Hats are done except the ties on one ???????????????? :sm24:


That is just so cute! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> They were the two things I thought of for the first hat as well.
> See it is a husky.
> 
> My second afghan square (pinned only no blocked).


Well done, and very cute. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mum lost a set of twins- boy and girl, when I was ten- so we might have been five kids not three. My current house is of a scale that my loo and bathroom are almost 'ensuite'.
> 
> We had Seniors today- I had to fast all through it- it was hard when everyone was having a delicious lunch.
> 
> ...


Well things are now moving along nicely towards the surgery hopefully. Good that doctors are all being so thorough.

Glad you seem to be enjoying Seniors Day. :sm11:


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for comments on afghan.
Yarn bowl is lovely pacer, I take it is one of Matthew's creations.
Happy birthday to your baby DD Sorlenna, and good thoughts for DD2.
Margaret it seems unfair that you have to change your "E" time to accommodate the MIL and new baby. Square number 2 is lovely.
The hats are adorable, but I do understand not liking to make items that have been commissioned by others.
Mel your monster pants are all so cute.
Glad Fan and Julie enjoyed their day out, and Cathy the first aid course sounds great!
Prayers for Bella and family and Bonnie's neighbours; and all in need.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Knit all day and finished the last monster longies order. Need to out the face on tomorrow. Blues and greens as requested.


Nice longies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew made it for me.


Lucky you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Finally checking in! Doctor's appointment on Friday. I don't know about the blood work, but my lung function test was normal! Yea! I got the flu and pneumonia shots. Jaxon and Dex came for the weekend, and Jaxon was sick. Low grade fever and coughing. Dex has since started coughing, but no fever. We just stayed home and played, watched TV, and played on the iPads. Really have to limit TV and iPads as they get glued to both! DS and BIL came to Dallas to watch one of their DGD play basketball, so they picked up the kids. Really helped since I had friends coming over for the Super Bowl. Yesterday and today I have felt bad. Lots of coughing! Hopefully, it is just the weather change. We are definitely having spring weather! I'm not sure the groundhog saw his shadow in Texas! I will try to go back and read, but until then, I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.


Hope you feel better today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hats are done except the ties on one ???????????????? :sm24:


I love it...so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> And the second hat


Turtle ninja...Nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I just wrote a book and lost it. I will give you a recap. My computer n.was in the repair shop for a week so I missed all of last weeks posting and skimmed this weeks but I am up to date. I got a kick out of the talk about the bathrooms. In our second apartment in Germany the bathtub was in the kitchen. It wasn't too bad with just the two of us. When Ray 's parents came to visit, it was a different story but that didn't happen too often.
> The repair man took my cell phone too, the one I washed, and he was able to get the pictures and phone numbers off of it. I think that it has died for good now. I will get another cell phone sometime but not this week. We have a house phone so don't really need a cell but it is handy at times.
> The men came and fix the closet rod and a few other odds and ends around the house. The grandchildren are coming tomorrow so I will have them re-hang the clothes and we will do a major sort as we rehang them.
> I can't remember if I told you or not, but Ray got his electric wheelchair. It is a real beauty and so nice. Now we need to get something so we can carry it in or on the van. He doesn't ride it much but at least he has it. I want him to walk as long as he can.
> ...


Good thing your repairman was able to save your pictures and numbers. Your grandchildren should be a big help to you rehanging all your clothes. Glad that Rey's got his new chair but you're right, he should keep walking as much as he can.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> They were the two things I thought of for the first hat as well.
> See it is a husky.
> 
> My second afghan square (pinned only no blocked).


Lovely. I've got mine done too. Tried to take a photo but my batteries are dead. Will do it later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mum lost a set of twins- boy and girl, when I was ten- so we might have been five kids not three. My current house is of a scale that my loo and bathroom are almost 'ensuite'.
> 
> We had Seniors today- I had to fast all through it- it was hard when everyone was having a delicious lunch.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your test went well. Hope the results are good. You had some nice people looking after you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Hats are done except the ties on one ???????????????? :sm24:


Great job. Someone is really going to have a big smile on their face.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Exercise time. See you all later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Blushed the most bright red, and wished I could disappear under the water.


Oh no. Shocking for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is a beautiful afghan :sm24:


Welcome back! Folk may not remember your being here, because of your new Avatar!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They were the two things I thought of for the first hat as well.
> See it is a husky.
> 
> My second afghan square (pinned only no blocked).


I like this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good plan staying where there is air conditioning. We got to 37.4 today and hot wind. At 8.30pm it is still 34C. Ugh. They say we will reach 37c tomorrow and cool breeze later in the day. 41c is just far too hot. Keep cool if you can.


We got up to 31*C a couple of days ago- it has not been much of a summer for us!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been working on a shawl for my cousin and playing around with just learning some new stitches and bind offs. Tonight I've been practising the I-cord bind off and the picot bind off. I really like both of them. Not nearly as difficult as I was thinking they would be either thanks to Youtube! I want to see if there is a cast-on that looks similar to both the i-cord bind off and the picot bind off. Does anyone know if there is?
> 
> Just realised it is almost 1 a.m. so I guess I'll finish this one bind off edge and head to bed. Sweet dream and happy awakenings!
> {{{{{hugs}}}}}


There is both a picot & i cord cast on the link I posted, just have to check out YouTube 
http://www.thinkstuff.net/38-beautiful-cast-ons-how-many-can-you-knit/

I learned icord bind off last year & really like the finish it gives.
The sweater I just made for GD & need to sew together has picot bind off, it took forever as there were 300+ stitches ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Oh gosh that would have been quite a shock to you especially at that age.


It was a nasty jolt to my very fragile ego- I had awful issues about the large size of breasts I was developing, and Mum was refusing to get me a bra- I went everywhere with arms crossed over my chest. Then I came down with Glandular Fever- I was delirious for about three days- missed school for nearly three months. And Menarche (Sp?) brought very painful periods ending always in vomiting, after hours of the most awful agony. Not the most wonderful time of my life, No.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well of course it is a husky! I was thinking cartoon characters because of the ninja turtle but now that you said it, it really is a great likeness of the husky! Good job Jackie!


Bubba Love said:


> The first one is suppose to be a husky . I've had a order for the two of them. I think from now on I will just crochet of knit for pleasure . As I have found I feel stressed if it takes me to long to complete.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's terrible . Glad they are safe , Will they be able to rebuild?


I think they will probably rebuild as they have such a wonderful yard but DH says that will take probably 2 years by so the time they get things cleaned up & organized for a new house they will be pretty old. DH is just leaving now to go see him & they will go into town & see what houses that are for sale that might be available to rent. I don't think there's much in town for rent just now.

It's really bothering DH as he regularly went there for coffee as this is his friend he goes fishing & hunting with. He said he didn't sleep well last night


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well things are now moving along nicely towards the surgery hopefully. Good that doctors are all being so thorough.
> 
> Glad you seem to be enjoying Seniors Day. :sm11:


Hopefully it will all be a positive outcome.

It was nice rolling up to Seniors in Fans Sporty BMW !!!!! AND she very kindly drove me through to the Superclinic, in good time for the appointment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like your test went well. Hope the results are good. You had some nice people looking after you.


Thanks Liz! The people I was talking of, were mostly other patients!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no. Shocking for sure.


 :sm12: :sm13: :sm25: It sure was!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is wonderful! I love the colors used too.


darowil said:


> They were the two things I thought of for the first hat as well.
> See it is a husky.
> 
> My second afghan square (pinned only no blocked).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully it will all be a positive outcome.
> 
> It was nice rolling up to Seniors in Fans Sporty BMW !!!!! AND she very kindly drove me through to the Superclinic, in good time for the appointment.


????Travelling in style, so nice of her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????Travelling in style, so nice of her.


And they have such a lovely VRRRROOOOM as they accelerate! I love a good quality motor!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, your 2nd square looks great.

Jackie, I love the husky! Like you I don't like doing things on a time crunch, it's supposed to be fun

Well, better get off here & get my 2nd seed order done(my friends & I order together from 2 different companies )& the deadline to get the early order discount is coming fast


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, so sorry things aren't working because of the other grandma. Hoping you can get things to work out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pammie & Desert Joy, I hope both of you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Margaret, I don't blame you for being upset about the change in your grandparent duties.
> 
> ...


Railyn, you've had a lot going on with communication, computer and phone. Great that you got some things saved from the phone.

Bonnie, ice storms are no fun at all. Hope you don't lose electricity. Stay safe. I noticed a little ice on our trees yesterday but it melted before serious damage. Will have to wait and see if we get any damage to the magnolia blossoms.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been working on a shawl for my cousin and playing around with just learning some new stitches and bind offs. Tonight I've been practising the I-cord bind off and the picot bind off. I really like both of them. Not nearly as difficult as I was thinking they would be either thanks to Youtube! I want to see if there is a cast-on that looks similar to both the i-cord bind off and the picot bind off. Does anyone know if there is?
> 
> Just realised it is almost 1 a.m. so I guess I'll finish this one bind off edge and head to bed. Sweet dream and happy awakenings!
> {{{{{hugs}}}}}


You Tube has helped me so much too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> The first one is suppose to be a husky . I've had a order for the two of them. I think from now on I will just crochet of knit for pleasure . As I have found I feel stressed if it takes me to long to complete.


That's what I am doing now and also giving my thumbs a rest. Need to start on the socks for DH soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, shocking about the stabbing. I hope age won't keep them from being punished properly. 

Sorry to hear about the fire. Thank goodness they got out. How kind o your DH to invite them to stay with you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

grandma sherry said:


> Going to see if I can find the pictures of the afghan on the computer and post them here:


That is really beautiful!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished the face today. And the person who ordered them is in love with them. Always makes me happy when when people like what u make for them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> They were the two things I thought of for the first hat as well.
> See it is a husky.
> 
> My second afghan square (pinned only no blocked).


That is really lovely!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mum lost a set of twins- boy and girl, when I was ten- so we might have been five kids not three. My current house is of a scale that my loo and bathroom are almost 'ensuite'.
> 
> We had Seniors today- I had to fast all through it- it was hard when everyone was having a delicious lunch.
> 
> ...


Meant to mention about the taxi driver. How considerate of him. He must have enjoyed conversing with you.

Yes, fasting must have been very difficult when everyone else was eating. You did it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> We haven't quite got down to your maximum yet. Reached 42.2 (108). 41 tomorrow then only 39 followed by 37 (99). In contrast Sunday 25 (77)!


Oh my. So many terribly hot days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, Happy Birthday to your DD. Hope the changes won't be too difficult, bit it sounds like they are. Thinking of you and hope it all works out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Finished the face today. And the person who ordered them is in love with them. Always makes me happy when when people like what u make for them.


That is a wonderful feeling indeed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think they will probably rebuild as they have such a wonderful yard but DH says that will take probably 2 years by so the time they get things cleaned up & organized for a new house they will be pretty old. DH is just leaving now to go see him & they will go into town & see what houses that are for sale that might be available to rent. I don't think there's much in town for rent just now.
> 
> It's really bothering DH as he regularly went there for coffee as this is his friend he goes fishing & hunting with. He said he didn't sleep well last night


Such a shame. Two years is sick a long time. Hoping they at least had insurance.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hats are done except the ties on one ???????????????? :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished the face today. And the person who ordered them is in love with them. Always makes me happy when when people like what u make for them.


These are just too darn cute, Mel!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are feeling great Tami . Your trip sounds wonderful


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished the face today. And the person who ordered them is in love with them. Always makes me happy when when people like what u make for them.


Great job, Mel.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Finished the face today. And the person who ordered them is in love with them. Always makes me happy when when people like what u make for them.


They are lovely Mel. The face is so cute


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking great for sure! Yes, it is nice when they like what you've made.


gagesmom said:


> Finished the face today. And the person who ordered them is in love with them. Always makes me happy when when people like what u make for them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH put out iceberg lettuce and cabbage plants today. 

Here is my new window sticker. Feeling fiesty!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, Been looking at all the fabulous projects you've been making, love them all.
Gwen that sign is brilliant, great sense of humour there.
The day with Julie was super, am so pleased I decided to go to the seniors club with her. My mother used to be a supervisor in a seniors craft club and it reminded me of the times I went with her, good memories. I did feel for Julie having to fast, as we tucked into some delicious lunch. 
Stu and I have resumed our evening walks, and the legs are feeling the strain this morning. There are a couple of steep hilly parts to negotiate on the way but it will get better the more we go for it. It's good exercise and we surely need to lose a few kilos and get fitter.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you. Pretty sure Claritin and antibiotics will kick in soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, lovely square.
Marilyn, glad you could get info from phone and your computer working again.
Julie, glad you are able to get things checked out.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, first aid course sounds interesting. Thank you, I'm sure meds will kick in soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, your DH sounds like a kind and caring man.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH put out iceberg lettuce and cabbage plants today.
> 
> Here is my new window sticker. Feeling fiesty!


Keep looking after those lettuce, Gwen, and your fortune could be made! The big story here last week was that iceberg lettuce (and courgette and a few other veg) was in short supply, owing to bad weather in Southern Spain, where apparently it comes from at this time of year. This led to supermarkets doubling or tripling their prices and limiting customers to 3 lettuces per visit, as well as causing some be imported from the US. Personally, I have managed to keep my panic under control: I rarely buy lettuce, or for that matter courgettes, at this time of year, and can easily find plenty of seasonal vegetables to meet my needs. Absolutely mad! :sm26:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully it will all be a positive outcome.
> 
> It was nice rolling up to Seniors in Fans Sporty BMW !!!!! AND she very kindly drove me through to the Superclinic, in good time for the appointment.


I am so glad you managed to turn what could have been a very stressful day into a not completely unpleasant experience. Both you and Fan seem to have got a lot out of the day. I do hope you don't have to wait too long for the results and that they will be good when they arrive. :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> The practical covered CPR with and without using a defibulator, burns, cuts, dressings, anaphylactic reactions and how to use an adrenolin pen, asthma emergency first aid. Watched a video on drowning.
> The online part covered all the above plus choking, spider and snake bites etc.


That sounds really useful! Only yesterday, I was meeting with a group of friends, discussing a conference we are organising in May. When we came to do the risk assessment, we realised that no one in our group has first aid certification, so we will need to find a suitably qualified person to provide backup. We then got on to defibrillators, and while we all thought we knew where the nearest one was, none of us had the least confidence that we would know how to use one if the occasion arose. It really did make us think!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished the face today. And the person who ordered them is in love with them. Always makes me happy when when people like what u make for them.


It is a good feeling, isn't it?! I think they look good too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Meant to mention about the taxi driver. How considerate of him. He must have enjoyed conversing with you.
> 
> Yes, fasting must have been very difficult when everyone else was eating. You did it!


Yes I think he was impressed that I have more awareness of things Maori than many Pakeha. Certainly more vocab.

It was a bore- by three I was ravenous- fortunately I had been given a box of left overs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Been looking at all the fabulous projects you've been making, love them all.
> Gwen that sign is brilliant, great sense of humour there.
> The day with Julie was super, am so pleased I decided to go to the seniors club with her. My mother used to be a supervisor in a seniors craft club and it reminded me of the times I went with her, good memories. I did feel for Julie having to fast, as we tucked into some delicious lunch.
> Stu and I have resumed our evening walks, and the legs are feeling the strain this morning. There are a couple of steep hilly parts to negotiate on the way but it will get better the more we go for it. It's good exercise and we surely need to lose a few kilos and get fitter.


And I have realised how very close neighbours Fan and I are, compared to most of us. Her house is a lovely dark brick- we didn't have time to go in, but the Stained glass on the front doors is quite special.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, lovely square.
> Marilyn, glad you could get info from phone and your computer working again.
> Julie, glad you are able to get things checked out.


 :sm24: Thanks, Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am so glad you managed to turn what could have been a very stressful day into a not completely unpleasant experience. Both you and Fan seem to have got a lot out of the day. I do hope you don't have to wait too long for the results and that they will be good when they arrive. :sm24:


Thank you Chris! It was basically a good day, I enjoy meeting people, and spoke with several while I was waiting, especially a young mother of Fijian Indian descent whose youngest livewire had broken her arm. They were having to endure a 2 hour wait, fortunately I got through faster than that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many will you get right - this has to do with our government but all of you are welcome to try. just curious how you do. --- sam

http://braincandy.net/?can-you-answer-the-21-questions-that-every-american-should-know


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you should have a little talk with the parents. --- sam



darowil said:


> David didn't take a lot of notice of my saying didn't want only bedrooms and showers upstairs with all living areas downstairs. Half got it I think- but then when he wanted a yard for the coming grandchild he changed his mind.
> 
> Talking of Elizabeth I am very upset today. Because the other Grandmother is still running back and forth to Darwin for the new grandson Vicky and Brett have decided to put E into child care for an extra day. It is too much for me to look after her twice a week some weeks. I would have thought that once but I not finding it as hard as I expected. I've got used to it now. But once a fortnight I will likely go back to it being harder.
> So instead when Carol is down she looks after Elizabeth on Tuesdays and the other times I do. So I lose my regular day. I did say to Vick I would rather have two days some weeks than none some weeks.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very colorful melody - good job. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Knit all day and finished the last monster longies order. Need to out the face on tomorrow. Blues and greens as requested.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy to keep that cough from getting any worse. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Finally checking in! Doctor's appointment on Friday. I don't know about the blood work, but my lung function test was normal! Yea! I got the flu and pneumonia shots. Jaxon and Dex came for the weekend, and Jaxon was sick. Low grade fever and coughing. Dex has since started coughing, but no fever. We just stayed home and played, watched TV, and played on the iPads. Really have to limit TV and iPads as they get glued to both! DS and BIL came to Dallas to watch one of their DGD play basketball, so they picked up the kids. Really helped since I had friends coming over for the Super Bowl. Yesterday and today I have felt bad. Lots of coughing! Hopefully, it is just the weather change. We are definitely having spring weather! I'm not sure the groundhog saw his shadow in Texas! I will try to go back and read, but until then, I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> how many will you get right - this has to do with our government but all of you are welcome to try. just curious how you do. --- sam
> 
> http://braincandy.net/?can-you-answer-the-21-questions-that-every-american-should-know


Well, apparently I got a top score, more than 90 per cent of the population, etc etc, although I am unclear how many I actually answered correctly. Most of my answers were guesses, but maybe I have picked up a thing or two from my KP friends in the USA.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party run4fittnesss - we love having new people stop in for a cuppa and hope you had a good time. we are here 24/7 so plan on stopping in whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



run4fittness said:


> That is a beautiful afghan :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great hat bubba love - love the eyelashes. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Hats are done except the ties on one ???????????????? :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Railyn, you've had a lot going on with communication, computer and phone. Great that you got some things saved from the phone.
> 
> Bonnie, ice storms are no fun at all. Hope you don't lose electricity. Stay safe. I noticed a little ice on our trees yesterday but it melted before serious damage. Will have to wait and see if we get any damage to the magnolia blossoms.


It was Melody who was getting the ice storm, we have it cold, windy & sunny


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH put out iceberg lettuce and cabbage plants today.
> 
> Here is my new window sticker. Feeling fiesty!


????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they were both very cute bubba love - who did you knit them for (i think i just ended the sentence with a preposition). --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> The first one is suppose to be a husky . I've had a order for the two of them. I think from now on I will just crochet of knit for pleasure . As I have found I feel stressed if it takes me to long to complete.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely margaret - like the colors you used. --- sam



darowil said:


> They were the two things I thought of for the first hat as well.
> See it is a husky.
> 
> My second afghan square (pinned only no blocked).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Keep looking after those lettuce, Gwen, and your fortune could be made! The big story here last week was that iceberg lettuce (and courgette and a few other veg) was in short supply, owing to bad weather in Southern Spain, where apparently it comes from at this time of year. This led to supermarkets doubling or tripling their prices and limiting customers to 3 lettuces per visit, as well as causing some be imported from the US. Personally, I have managed to keep my panic under control: I rarely buy lettuce, or for that matter courgettes, at this time of year, and can easily find plenty of seasonal vegetables to meet my needs. Absolutely mad! :sm26:


I'll just about bet the farmer didn't get double or triple their usual amount????
I bought some oranges yesterday, $1 each, they better be good


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was quite a lot to cover - you never know when you will need it so i think it was great that you did the course. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> The practical covered CPR with and without using a defibulator, burns, cuts, dressings, anaphylactic reactions and how to use an adrenolin pen, asthma emergency first aid. Watched a video on drowning.
> The online part covered all the above plus choking, spider and snake bites etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

72 is not old says this 75 year old. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think they will probably rebuild as they have such a wonderful yard but DH says that will take probably 2 years by so the time they get things cleaned up & organized for a new house they will be pretty old. DH is just leaving now to go see him & they will go into town & see what houses that are for sale that might be available to rent. I don't think there's much in town for rent just now.
> 
> It's really bothering DH as he regularly went there for coffee as this is his friend he goes fishing & hunting with. He said he didn't sleep well last night


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great melody - love the faces. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Finished the face today. And the person who ordered them is in love with them. Always makes me happy when when people like what u make for them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the sticker gwen. did brantley use the raised beds? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> DH put out iceberg lettuce and cabbage plants today.
> 
> Here is my new window sticker. Feeling fiesty!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was wishing they would show the ones missed. there was one i was not sure of. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Well, apparently I got a top score, more than 90 per cent of the population, etc etc, although I am unclear how many I actually answered correctly. Most of my answers were guesses, but maybe I have picked up a thing or two from my KP friends in the USA.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this came in my email today. --- sam

homemade ice pack.

1 part rubbing alcohol to 3 parts water – gets really cold but never hardens so you can manipulate it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Here is the update on Bella. It is also a reminder of the impact we have on people with suppressed immune systems and those with breathing problems. Use caution if not for yourself than do it for others who cannot fight a cold or virus so easily.

Sweet Bella has tested positive for RSV and Mycroplasma bacteria, which is found in the lungs with a type of pneumonia, aka: walking pneumonia . A healthy typical person could present like a cold with either of those illnesses. Currently she's on 2 IV antibiotics that are broad spectrum and protocol for anyone with a central line. Waiting 48 hours and if cultures don't grow anything then those antibiotics stop and the 3rd antibiotic continues for the Mycroplasma. Not only is she on droplet precautions but she's on protective precautions so Noone passes anything else to her.
This is where it's so hard. We were so careful, shes been homebound as she's so immune suppressed and it's so dangerous and scary when she gets sick. We've isolated , masked up , wash hands till they are raw, disinfect. Yet it's still carried in. Mitochondrial is unpredictable enough that when you add any illness it can snowball. Tomorrow she will receive her IVIG she is due for and we wait for her vitals to be more Bella baseline to be comfortable with getting her home. The priority with Bella is quality of life and being home is important for that. Reality of this disease process and acceptance that we can't fix any of this, can't change it is to also know keeping her home as much as possible is important. There is a weight that we carry knowing what we know and knowing what we don't know. It is scary and sad and day to day so difficult. There is no cure, but there is always hope. As long as she is willing to keep fighting, we won't stop hoping. We will keep filling her bucket and being in the moment. She deserves it, for as much as we grieve she's lost and we've lost to mitochondrial and hospitalizations and separation from family and real world experiences we need to fill her with moments and ourselves with memories. Grief is hard, even though we take her home it's still real and needs to be acknowledged. Some days we deal with it better the others and right now it's suffocating. #SuperBella #teamBella #mitochondrialneedsacure
#shesworthacure


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Finished the face today. And the person who ordered them is in love with them. Always makes me happy when when people like what u make for them.


They are so adorable.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

pacer said:


> Here is the update on Bella. It is also a reminder of the impact we have on people with suppressed immune systems and those with breathing problems. Use caution if not for yourself than do it for others who cannot fight a cold or virus so easily.
> 
> Sweet Bella has tested positive for RSV and Mycroplasma bacteria, which is found in the lungs with a type of pneumonia, aka: walking pneumonia . A healthy typical person could present like a cold with either of those illnesses. Currently she's on 2 IV antibiotics that are broad spectrum and protocol for anyone with a central line. Waiting 48 hours and if cultures don't grow anything then those antibiotics stop and the 3rd antibiotic continues for the Mycroplasma. Not only is she on droplet precautions but she's on protective precautions so Noone passes anything else to her.
> This is where it's so hard. We were so careful, shes been homebound as she's so immune suppressed and it's so dangerous and scary when she gets sick. We've isolated , masked up , wash hands till they are raw, disinfect. Yet it's still carried in. Mitochondrial is unpredictable enough that when you add any illness it can snowball. Tomorrow she will receive her IVIG she is due for and we wait for her vitals to be more Bella baseline to be comfortable with getting her home. The priority with Bella is quality of life and being home is important for that. Reality of this disease process and acceptance that we can't fix any of this, can't change it is to also know keeping her home as much as possible is important. There is a weight that we carry knowing what we know and knowing what we don't know. It is scary and sad and day to day so difficult. There is no cure, but there is always hope. As long as she is willing to keep fighting, we won't stop hoping. We will keep filling her bucket and being in the moment. She deserves it, for as much as we grieve she's lost and we've lost to mitochondrial and hospitalizations and separation from family and real world experiences we need to fill her with moments and ourselves with memories. Grief is hard, even though we take her home it's still real and needs to be acknowledged. Some days we deal with it better the others and right now it's suffocating. #SuperBella #teamBella #mitochondrialneedsacure
> #shesworthacure


Such a sad situation and so tragic that the people who are trying so hard to help can also be the source of infections which threaten her life. May you all find the strength to get through this situation and have as many good times with Bella as is possible.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...DH said to tell you to come over in about 60 days and he'll give you a free head of lettuce! LOL


Kathleendoris said:


> Keep looking after those lettuce, Gwen, and your fortune could be made! The big story here last week was that iceberg lettuce (and courgette and a few other veg) was in short supply, owing to bad weather in Southern Spain, where apparently it comes from at this time of year. This led to supermarkets doubling or tripling their prices and limiting customers to 3 lettuces per visit, as well as causing some be imported from the US. Personally, I have managed to keep my panic under control: I rarely buy lettuce, or for that matter courgettes, at this time of year, and can easily find plenty of seasonal vegetables to meet my needs. Absolutely mad! :sm26:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> And the second hat


Those are both adorable, when Christopher was little, he'd have loved the TMT one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I just wrote a book and lost it. I will give you a recap. My computer n.was in the repair shop for a week so I missed all of last weeks posting and skimmed this weeks but I am up to date. I got a kick out of the talk about the bathrooms. In our second apartment in Germany the bathtub was in the kitchen. It wasn't too bad with just the two of us. When Ray 's parents came to visit, it was a different story but that didn't happen too often.
> The repair man took my cell phone too, the one I washed, and he was able to get the pictures and phone numbers off of it. I think that it has died for good now. I will get another cell phone sometime but not this week.  We have a house phone so don't really need a cell but it is handy at times.
> The men came and fix the closet rod and a few other odds and ends around the house. The grandchildren are coming tomorrow so I will have them re-hang the clothes and we will do a major sort as we rehang them.
> I can't remember if I told you or not, but Ray got his electric wheelchair. It is a real beauty and so nice. Now we need to get something so we can carry it in or on the van. He doesn't ride it much but at least he has it. I want him to walk as long as he can.
> ...


Glad that they got your laptop and closet fixed and they were able to get you information of the old phone. And Great that Ray's chair came in, that will give him a bit more mobility and independence, but walking as much as possible is a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> They were the two things I thought of for the first hat as well.
> See it is a husky.
> 
> My second afghan square (pinned only no blocked).


That turned out great, I love the colors too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mum lost a set of twins- boy and girl, when I was ten- so we might have been five kids not three. My current house is of a scale that my loo and bathroom are almost 'ensuite'.
> 
> We had Seniors today- I had to fast all through it- it was hard when everyone was having a delicious lunch.
> 
> ...


Great that you got those tests done, hopefully you'll get an all clear on those, and hopefully the lung test will go great also. 
Good company when waiting for appointments is always a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The practical covered CPR with and without using a defibulator, burns, cuts, dressings, anaphylactic reactions and how to use an adrenolin pen, asthma emergency first aid. Watched a video on drowning.
> The online part covered all the above plus choking, spider and snake bites etc.


That's a pretty comprehensive class you took. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sam I got the top score which according to this is 90% more than most of the population.


thewren said:


> how many will you get right - this has to do with our government but all of you are welcome to try. just curious how you do. --- sam
> 
> http://braincandy.net/?can-you-answer-the-21-questions-that-every-american-should-know


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:



> 72 is not old says this 75 year old. --- sam


Definitely not!!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

By then, I may actually quite like the idea of eating lettuce! I find it a bit bizarre that people now seem to expect to have every sort of food stuff available at any time of year. For me, one of the pleasures is waiting for things to arrive in their proper season, which is when most food tastes best anyway. But I'm just an old stick-in-the-mud! By the way, I think I talked about courgettes before, but I think many people may know them as zucchini. We use the French name, others the Italian word.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No, in fact, he took the raised beds down yesterday. He cleared out his small garden area and transferred the soil from them to his plot.


thewren said:


> love the sticker gwen. did brantley use the raised beds? --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Such a sad situation and so tragic that the people who are trying so hard to help can also be the source of infections which threaten her life. May you all find the strength to get through this situation and have as many good times with Bella as is possible.


I agree. Those parents must have superhuman strength to deal with all they have to deal with every day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> By then, I may actually quite like the idea of eating lettuce! I find it a bit bizarre that people now seem to expect to have every sort of food stuff available at any time of year. For me, one of the pleasures is waiting for things to arrive in their proper season, which is when most food tastes best anyway. But I'm just an old stick-in-the-mud! By the way, I think I talked about courgettes before, but I think many people may know them as zucchini. We use the French name, others the Italian word.


I found it bizarre that they were rationing people to two or three lettuces per person. Who on earth wants to bulk buy lettuces?? :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is both a picot & i cord cast on the link I posted, just have to check out YouTube
> http://www.thinkstuff.net/38-beautiful-cast-ons-how-many-can-you-knit/
> 
> I learned icord bind off last year & really like the finish it gives.
> The sweater I just made for GD & need to sew together has picot bind off, it took forever as there were 300+ stitches ????


I've done them both also, they are very nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished the face today. And the person who ordered them is in love with them. Always makes me happy when when people like what u make for them.


They are so cute!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> I agree. Those parents must have superhuman strength to deal with all they have to deal with every day.


They are tired and worn out. The mom needs two surgeries and has postponed them due to lack of care for Bella. That is why I offered the opportunity last spring to send cards to Bella and family. It was very uplifting to them. It was so sweet to hear them telling me where they were getting cards from. If anyone does want to send cards to them, let me know through a PM.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH put out iceberg lettuce and cabbage plants today.
> 
> Here is my new window sticker. Feeling fiesty!


I'm so ready to start seeds, I need to get the seed order in the mail, maybe I'll get the check written and get it in the mail tomorrow. I could just do it on the computer, but I enjoy using the mail once in a while.

Love the window sticker! LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> how many will you get right - this has to do with our government but all of you are welcome to try. just curious how you do. --- sam
> 
> http://braincandy.net/?can-you-answer-the-21-questions-that-every-american-should-know


Scary, it says I should move to Washington right now because I got the top score and am red, white, and blue. lol I'm just glad that I got more right than wrong.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Here is the update on Bella. It is also a reminder of the impact we have on people with suppressed immune systems and those with breathing problems. Use caution if not for yourself than do it for others who cannot fight a cold or virus so easily.
> 
> Sweet Bella has tested positive for RSV and Mycroplasma bacteria, which is found in the lungs with a type of pneumonia, aka: walking pneumonia . A healthy typical person could present like a cold with either of those illnesses. Currently she's on 2 IV antibiotics that are broad spectrum and protocol for anyone with a central line. Waiting 48 hours and if cultures don't grow anything then those antibiotics stop and the 3rd antibiotic continues for the Mycroplasma. Not only is she on droplet precautions but she's on protective precautions so Noone passes anything else to her.
> This is where it's so hard. We were so careful, shes been homebound as she's so immune suppressed and it's so dangerous and scary when she gets sick. We've isolated , masked up , wash hands till they are raw, disinfect. Yet it's still carried in. Mitochondrial is unpredictable enough that when you add any illness it can snowball. Tomorrow she will receive her IVIG she is due for and we wait for her vitals to be more Bella baseline to be comfortable with getting her home. The priority with Bella is quality of life and being home is important for that. Reality of this disease process and acceptance that we can't fix any of this, can't change it is to also know keeping her home as much as possible is important. There is a weight that we carry knowing what we know and knowing what we don't know. It is scary and sad and day to day so difficult. There is no cure, but there is always hope. As long as she is willing to keep fighting, we won't stop hoping. We will keep filling her bucket and being in the moment. She deserves it, for as much as we grieve she's lost and we've lost to mitochondrial and hospitalizations and separation from family and real world experiences we need to fill her with moments and ourselves with memories. Grief is hard, even though we take her home it's still real and needs to be acknowledged. Some days we deal with it better the others and right now it's suffocating. #SuperBella #teamBella #mitochondrialneedsacure
> #shesworthacure


That's so hard and then to know that there is really nothing more that you can do than is being done already. Mom and dad have to be worn out emotionally as well as physically, thank goodness that they have such great family and church family to help them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Here is the update on Bella. It is also a reminder of the impact we have on people with suppressed immune systems and those with breathing problems. Use caution if not for yourself than do it for others who cannot fight a cold or virus so easily.
> 
> Sweet Bella has tested positive for RSV and Mycroplasma bacteria, which is found in the lungs with a type of pneumonia, aka: walking pneumonia . A healthy typical person could present like a cold with either of those illnesses. Currently she's on 2 IV antibiotics that are broad spectrum and protocol for anyone with a central line. Waiting 48 hours and if cultures don't grow anything then those antibiotics stop and the 3rd antibiotic continues for the Mycroplasma. Not only is she on droplet precautions but she's on protective precautions so Noone passes anything else to her.
> This is where it's so hard. We were so careful, shes been homebound as she's so immune suppressed and it's so dangerous and scary when she gets sick. We've isolated , masked up , wash hands till they are raw, disinfect. Yet it's still carried in. Mitochondrial is unpredictable enough that when you add any illness it can snowball. Tomorrow she will receive her IVIG she is due for and we wait for her vitals to be more Bella baseline to be comfortable with getting her home. The priority with Bella is quality of life and being home is important for that. Reality of this disease process and acceptance that we can't fix any of this, can't change it is to also know keeping her home as much as possible is important. There is a weight that we carry knowing what we know and knowing what we don't know. It is scary and sad and day to day so difficult. There is no cure, but there is always hope. As long as she is willing to keep fighting, we won't stop hoping. We will keep filling her bucket and being in the moment. She deserves it, for as much as we grieve she's lost and we've lost to mitochondrial and hospitalizations and separation from family and real world experiences we need to fill her with moments and ourselves with memories. Grief is hard, even though we take her home it's still real and needs to be acknowledged. Some days we deal with it better the others and right now it's suffocating. #SuperBella #teamBella #mitochondrialneedsacure
> #shesworthacure


Poor child & the whole family. Mycoplasma is hard for someone with a normal immune system to fight so must be terribly hard for her.
I hope she can recover


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 8 February '17

Oh my - we are getting snow - maybe an inch so far - the bare trees are looking quite lovely in the evening light - the sky is steel grey - I'm not sure how much we are to get. It has slowed down so I doubt if we will get much more. It sounds sloppy on the road as the cars go by - hopefully the temperature won't fall and give us icy conditions.

I went to bed at 12:15 last night - went to sleep fairly quickly. Awake at 3:15AM and could not go back to sleep. Got up and played solitaire and hearts until 5:30 when I began to feel tired again. Back to bed hoping to wake up around nine or ten. It was noon when I finally opened my eyes. So much for going to bed early although I did not sleep the day away like I have been doing.

Homemade Chocolate Crescent Rolls

Prep time: 1 hour 30 mins 
Cook time: 22 mins 
Total time: 1 hour 52 mins 
Author: Adapted from Dessert for Two 
Total Cost: $2.15 
Cost Per Serving: $0.36 each 
Serves: 6 rolls

Ingredients

1 cup all-purpose flour $0.12
8 Tbsp cold butter (salted) $1.07
⅛ tsp salt $0.02
¼ cup ice water $0.00
½ cup chocolate chips $0.67
1 large egg $0.27

Instructions

1. Add the flour and salt to a bowl or food processor.

2. Cut the butter into 1 tablespoon chunks, and add it to the flour and salt.

3. Pulse the food processor or use a pastry cutter to work the butter into the flour until the butter is in pieces the size of peas.

4. Add just enough water to form a cohesive ball of dough, with no dry flour left on the bottom of the bowl (about ¼ cup).

5. Turn the dough out onto a floured surface and shape it into a rectangle.

6. Roll the dough out until it is about twice its original size, then fold it into thirds like a letter. Give the dough a quarter turn and roll it out once again. Repeat the rolling, folding, and turning sequence 5-6 times to create layers in the dough, making sure to flour the work surface as you go so the dough doesn't stick. After the final fold, wrap the dough in plastic and refrigerate for at least one hour or up to one day.

7. After the dough has rested in the refrigerator, begin to preheat the oven to 400ºF.

8. Roll the dough out to a rectangle, approximately 16x6 inches.

9. Cut the rolled dough into three equal pieces horizontally, then cut each rectangle diagonally into two triangles.

10. Place a few chocolate chips in the wide end of each triangle. Roll the triangles up, beginning with the wide end, and ending with the point. Bend each roll slightly into a crescent shape.

11. Place the crescent rolls on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper.

12. In a small bowl, whisk together one egg with 1 Tbsp water.

13. Brush the egg wash over each crescent roll.

14. Bake the crescent rolls for 20-22 minutes, or until they're deep golden brown and slightly puffed.

Serve warm.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/02/homemade-chocolate-crescent-rolls/

I thought the picture that accompanied this recipe looked so good so I included it.

Warm Lentil and Root Vegetable Salad with Coconut Tzatziki

Hearty root vegetables and lentils make this warm salad from Sakara Life the perfect vegetarian main dish. It's paired with a pleasantly sweet and tangy coconut yogurt tzatziki that is packed with healthy fats.

ACTIVE: 30 MIN 
TOTAL TIME: 1 HR 15 MIN 
SERVINGS: 4 TO 6

INGREDIENTS

LENTILS:
1 cup French green lentils,  picked over 
Fine Himalayan pink salt
Pepper 
1 1/2 pounds medium multicolored carrots cut on a bias into 2-inch pieces  
1 1/2 pounds medium parsnips, halved lengthwise and cut into 2-inch pieces 
2 1/4 teaspoons ground cumin 
2 1/4 teaspoons ground coriander 
1/2 teaspoon ancho chile powder 
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1/3 cup fresh lemon juice 
3/4 cup chopped mint, plus torn leaves for garnish 
3/4 cup chopped cilantro, plus leaves for garnish 

TZATZIKI:
1 cup coconut milk yogurt (see Note) 
1/4 cup finely diced seeded cucumber 
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil 
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
1 teaspoon finely chopped dill 
1 teaspoon finely chopped chives 
1 garlic clove, minced 
Fine Himalayan pink salt
Pepper 

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. Make the lentils. In a large saucepan, cover the lentils with 2 inches of water and bring to a boil. Simmer over moderate heat until just tender, 20 minutes. Remove from the heat, add a generous pinch of salt and let stand for 5 minutes; drain. Spread the lentils on a rimmed baking sheet and let cool slightly. 

2. Meanwhile, preheat the oven to 400°.  

3. On a large rimmed baking sheet, toss the carrots and parsnips with the cumin, coriander, chile powder and 1/4 cup of the olive oil. Season generously with salt and pepper.

4. Roast the vegetables until tender and browned in spots, 20 to 25 minutes.  

5. In a large bowl, toss the lentils with the warm roasted vegetables, the lemon juice and the remaining 1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons of olive oil. Fold in the chopped mint and cilantro and season the salad with salt and pepper. Transfer to a platter and garnish with mint and cilantro leaves. 

6. Make the tzatziki. In a small bowl, whisk all of the ingredients together and season with salt and pepper. Serve alongside the warm lentil salad.

NOTES: Coconut milk yogurt is dairy-free and can be found in the refrigerated section of most grocery stores.

SERVE WITH: Quinoa Pilaf with Dried Apricots

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/warm-lentil-and-root-vegetable-salad-coconut-tzatziki?xid=NL_DAILY020617

Quinoa Pilaf with Dried Apricots 

This fluffy, Moroccan-inspired quinoa dish is the perfect accompaniment for roasted meats, grilled vegetables or rich, spiced stews.

ACTIVE: 15 MIN 
TOTAL TIME: 1 HR 
SERVINGS: 4 TO 6

INGREDIENTS

2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 medium onion, finely chopped 
Fine Himalayan pink salt 
1 1/2 cups quinoa
1/3 cup dried apricots, finely chopped  
4 green cardamom pods, cracked 
4 saffron threads 
1/4 teaspoon ground turmeric 
1/3 cup roasted salted shelled pistachios, chopped 

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. In a medium saucepan, heat the olive oil.

2. Add the onion and a generous pinch of salt and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until softened and just starting to brown, about 7 minutes.

3. Add the quinoa, apricots, cardamom, saffron and turmeric and cook, stirring until fragrant, about 2 minutes.

4. Add 3 cups of water and bring to a boil.

5. Cover and simmer over low heat until the water is absorbed and the quinoa is tender, about 20 minutes.

6. Remove from the heat and let steam covered for 20 minutes.

7. Discard the cardamom pods and fluff the quinoa with a fork.

8. Fold in the pistachios and season with salt; serve.

MAKE AHEAD: The quinoa pilaf can be refrigerated overnight. Serve warm or at room temperature.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/quinoa-pilaf-dried-apricots

Pizza-fied Cauliflower Tots

1/2 of recipe: 168 calories, 5.5g total fat (3g sat fat), 766mg sodium, 16g carbs, 4g fiber, 4g sugars, 14.5g protein

SmartPoints® value 4*

Prep: 20 minutes 
Cook: 30 minutes 
Cool: 10 minutes

Ingredients:

2 cups roughly chopped cauliflower (or 1 1/2 cups cauliflower rice)
1/4 cup (about 2 large) egg whites or fat-free liquid egg substitute
1/4 cup whole-wheat panko breadcrumbs
1 tbsp. grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1/2 tsp. onion powder
1/4 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. black pepper
1/4 cup shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
1/2 oz. (about 8 pieces) turkey pepperoni, finely chopped
1/4 cup canned crushed tomatoes
1/4 tsp. Italian seasoning 
Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2. Pulse cauliflower in a food processor until reduced to the consistency of coarse breadcrumbs. (Even if you begin with cauliflower rice, don't skip this step!)

3. Place cauliflower crumbs in a large microwave-safe bowl; cover and microwave for 2 minutes.

4. Uncover and stir. Re-cover and microwave for another 2 minutes, or until hot and soft.

5. Transfer to a fine-mesh strainer to drain. Let cool for 10 minutes, or until cool enough to handle.

6. Using a clean dish towel (or paper towels), firmly press out as much liquid as possible -- there will be a lot.

7. Return cauliflower crumbs to the large bowl. Add egg whites/substitute, breadcrumbs, Parm, 1/4 tsp. garlic powder, 1/4 tsp. onion powder, salt, and pepper. Add mozzarella cheese and chopped pepperoni, and mix thoroughly.

8. Firmly and evenly form mixture into 28 tots, each about 1/2 inch long, 1/2 inch wide, and 1/2 inch thick.

9. Place tots on the baking sheet, evenly spaced. Bake for 10 minutes.

10. Carefully flip tots. Bake until golden brown and crispy, 10 - 12 minutes.

12. To make the sauce, in a small microwave-safe bowl, combine crushed tomatoes, Italian seasoning, and remaining 1/4 tsp. each garlic powder and onion powder. Mix well.

13. Microwave for 30 seconds, or until hot.

14. Serve tots with sauce for dipping.

MAKES 2 SERVINGS

www.hungrygirl.com

Meatballs with Ricotta and Marinara

We have enjoyed meatballs with ricotta and marinara sauce at restaurants for an appetizer and so I've started to make it at home. It's simple, can be used as an appetizer or as a main dish with pasta.

Ingredients

1/2 pound ground beef
1/2 pound mild Italian Sausages, casings removed
small handful chopped basil
small handful chopped parsley
1/4 cup ricotta cheese
1 egg
1/2 cup dried bread crumbs
1 tablespoon oil (for frying)
1 large jar marinara sauce
1 cup ricotta cheese
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese for garnish

Directions

1. Combine the ground beef, sausage meat, basil, parsley, egg and bread crumbs.

2. Form into 1 1/2 inch balls and fry in batches in a cast iron fry pan. You will have more than enough for an appetizer. Set aside remaining meatballs and refrigerate to make appetizers for another day,

3. Arrange meatballs in cast iron pan. Cover with marinara sauce and bake until sauce is bubbling in the center.

4. Drop spoonfuls of ricotta cheese between the meatballs and return pan to oven for 10 minutes.

5. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese and serve with a fresh sliced baguette!

6. Meatballs can be made ahead and refrigerated and put together with remaining ingredients later.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/meatballs-with-ricotta-and-marinara.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Zucchini And Sweet Potato Slice

Author: Sneh Roy
Recipe type: Lunch, Slice
Cuisine: Nut Free
Prep time: 15 mins
Cook time: 35 mins
Total time: 50 mins
Serves: 8

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
2 bacon rashers, finely diced
1 small red onion, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 large zucchini, grated (220g)
1 small sweet potato, peeled and grated (200g)
1 small red capsicum, finely diced
2 spring onions, sliced (green only)
½ cup mozzarella cheese, grated
¼ cup fresh parsley, chopped
4 organic eggs, lightly whisked
¼ cup milk
1 cup self raising flour
sea salt flakes and black pepper, to taste

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 180C (convection)/ 160C (fan-forced). Grease and line a shallow, rimmed 20X30cm baking tray with baking paper.

2. Heat one tablespoon of oil in a frying pan on medium.

3. Add bacon, garlic and onion. Sauté for 3-4 minutes until the mixture starts to caramelize, tossing to avoid sticking. 4. Add capsicum and spring onions. Cook for another 2 minutes until glossy.

5. Remove from heat and scrape the pan roasted veggies into a large bowl.

6. Add the zucchini, sweet potato, cheese, parsley, eggs, milk, flour, remaining tablespoon of oil and seasoning to the bowl. Make sure you season the batter well with salt and pepper.

7. Mix gently with a wooden spoon until thoroughly combined.

8. Pour into the prepared tin and bake in the oven for approximately 35 minutes until golden on top and cooked through.

9. Turn off the oven and let the slice sit in the warm oven for 5 minutes.

10. Remove from the oven and cool completely. Cut in squares and enjoy.

Notes: When serving for lunch boxes, I like to heat the slice quite hot in the microwave and then wrap it in triple foil with a dash of ketchup or hot sauce. Slices can be wrapped in baking paper and frozen in freezer bags for up to 3 weeks.

Make It Vegetarian - Substitute bacon for chopped Swiss mushrooms.

Make It Gluten Free - Substitute regular flour for buckwheat flour and don't forget to add a bit of baking powder.

http://www.cookrepublic.com/zucchini-and-sweet-potato-slice/

Think that is it for tonight. Hope you all are having a good week - this is happy hump day so it's all downhill from here on. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i was a wee bit closer i would do exactly that. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...DH said to tell you to come over in about 60 days and he'll give you a free head of lettuce! LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is he going to plant anything else - now would be the time to plant peas i would think. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> No, in fact, he took the raised beds down yesterday. He cleared out his small garden area and transferred the soil from them to his plot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

only if you are making tacos for the masses. --- sam



angelam said:


> I found it bizarre that they were rationing people to two or three lettuces per person. Who on earth wants to bulk buy lettuces?? :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 8 February '17
> 
> Oh my - we are getting snow - maybe an inch so far - the bare trees are looking quite lovely in the evening light - the sky is steel grey - I'm not sure how much we are to get. It has slowed down so I doubt if we will get much more. It sounds sloppy on the road as the cars go by - hopefully the temperature won't fall and give us icy conditions.
> 
> ...


The meatballs sound really good. 
Our snow from yesterday is mostly gone today, it was a little slick this morning, but not bad. 
Ryssa got her hair done today, she looks so clean and not scruffy now. lol
You might be able to get to sleep earlier tonight, since you got up earlier, doesn't usually work for me but you never know. lol


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam I got the top score which according to this is 90% more than most of the population.


Me too, Gwen!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> They are tired and worn out. The mom needs two surgeries and has postponed them due to lack of care for Bella. That is why I offered the opportunity last spring to send cards to Bella and family. It was very uplifting to them. It was so sweet to hear them telling me where they were getting cards from. If anyone does want to send cards to them, let me know through a PM.


My prayers for all the family and carers, as always.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that you got those tests done, hopefully you'll get an all clear on those, and hopefully the lung test will go great also.
> Good company when waiting for appointments is always a good thing.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like we will have a KTP coalition then in D. C. LOLOLOL!!!!!


Poledra65 said:


> Scary, it says I should move to Washington right now because I got the top score and am red, white, and blue. lol I'm just glad that I got more right than wrong.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Poor child & the whole family. Mycoplasma is hard for someone with a normal immune system to fight so must be terribly hard for her.
> I hope she can recover


I am hoping she will recover as well. I think her puppy was sick from worry for her. He cuddles with her when she is at home. When I went to check on Faith yesterday, she was looking worse than what I saw a few weeks ago. She says she has pains in her chest and abdomen I believe. She is not eating much as she has no appetite. I did bring some 7 Up as well as some root beer yesterday and club crackers. Cole was delighted to see the crackers yesterday. I did bring some snacks to send over to the hospital for the parents. One of them was coming home long enough today to get things to take back to the hospital as well as bringing Cole and Faith to the hospital as they have their infusions tomorrow as well as Bella. I can't imagine lining up my 3 youngest children at the hospital and having them all receiving infusions for their immune systems. They do this every 4 weeks. It was hard enough doing it with my oldest son when he was only 7 months old. I cried at the second treatment for my son as I didn't have any diagnosis and didn't understand what was going on with my son. I needed answers and I know that these parents endure those feelings often as well. The family is full of love for one another. The lady staying with the kids last night has only known this family for less than a year and she is so pleased with the love and compassion that these kids show for one another. The older daughter was going to sleep in her sister's bedroom so she could be close to Cole as she knows he has anxiety when one of his siblings are in the hospital. If I wasn't working, I would stay at the home with the kids. Cole and Faith have missed a lot of school recently due to their health so they are at home during the days. They need miracles as well as prayers. I do the little things that I can do to help them out. I also give them personal time as a family when they are at home as I know they are trying to fill bucket lists for Bella while she is here on earth. They give these children opportunities to experience life as much as they possibly can. I only share the reports and comments that the mother shares on Super Bella site so that I respect the family. Sometimes I know things that I do not share as it is the parents' decision as to when things will be shared publicly.

Sometimes I have to take time for me so that I don't become overwhelmed as well. So glad that I have a knitting group to help distract me and let me do something that I really enjoy. Lately I have stayed after work to knit with a lady who has to wait for her husband to get off from work and pick her up. The lady is a relatively new knitter. I have her knitting in the round with two circular needles for the first time. She is doing quite well. I also have her knitting a wash cloth for her grandson who is due to be born any time now. I get to knit during that time which is nice for me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...I told Matthew that you were getting all the snow and we weren't getting any. He said he would take your snow if you didn't want it. What a nice guy Matthew is. He was surprised to hear how warm it is where Gwen lives. He wondered about planting lettuce while there is snow on the ground.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Looks like we will have a KTP coalition then in D. C. LOLOLOL!!!!!


LOL!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have no idea Sam. I'll mention the peas to him. I never know what he is doing in the garden. He said a bit ago he also put in some carrots. Why I have no idea as we have never had any luck with carrots.


thewren said:


> is he going to plant anything else - now would be the time to plant peas i would think. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> only if you are making tacos for the masses. --- sam


 :sm12: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am hoping she will recover as well. I think her puppy was sick from worry for her. He cuddles with her when she is at home. When I went to check on Faith yesterday, she was looking worse than what I saw a few weeks ago. She says she has pains in her chest and abdomen I believe. She is not eating much as she has no appetite. I did bring some 7 Up as well as some root beer yesterday and club crackers. Cole was delighted to see the crackers yesterday. I did bring some snacks to send over to the hospital for the parents. One of them was coming home long enough today to get things to take back to the hospital as well as bringing Cole and Faith to the hospital as they have their infusions tomorrow as well as Bella. I can't imagine lining up my 3 youngest children at the hospital and having them all receiving infusions for their immune systems. They do this every 4 weeks. It was hard enough doing it with my oldest son when he was only 7 months old. I cried at the second treatment for my son as I didn't have any diagnosis and didn't understand what was going on with my son. I needed answers and I know that these parents endure those feelings often as well. The family is full of love for one another. The lady staying with the kids last night has only known this family for less than a year and she is so pleased with the love and compassion that these kids show for one another. The older daughter was going to sleep in her sister's bedroom so she could be close to Cole as she knows he has anxiety when one of his siblings are in the hospital. If I wasn't working, I would stay at the home with the kids. Cole and Faith have missed a lot of school recently due to their health so they are at home during the days. They need miracles as well as prayers. I do the little things that I can do to help them out. I also give them personal time as a family when they are at home as I know they are trying to fill bucket lists for Bella while she is here on earth. They give these children opportunities to experience life as much as they possibly can. I only share the reports and comments that the mother shares on Super Bella site so that I respect the family. Sometimes I know things that I do not share as it is the parents' decision as to when things will be shared publicly.
> 
> Sometimes I have to take time for me so that I don't become overwhelmed as well. So glad that I have a knitting group to help distract me and let me do something that I really enjoy. Lately I have stayed after work to knit with a lady who has to wait for her husband to get off from work and pick her up. The lady is a relatively new knitter. I have her knitting in the round with two circular needles for the first time. She is doing quite well. I also have her knitting a wash cloth for her grandson who is due to be born any time now. I get to knit during that time which is nice for me.


I bet Bella is missing the pup as much as he is missing her. 
I'm sure that Cole and Faith ar missing their friends at school while they are home ill, it's nice that there are people that will come stay with the children, that has to be a very big relief for mom and dad so that they can be where they need to be. It would be very hard I would think, to have to go through that every 4 weeks for the children, seeing them go through the treatments has to be hard. 
You definitely need down time, it's great that you have the lady from work working on 2 circs. 
HUGS!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tell Matthew he'd be wearing his shorts for sure if he were down here ! It is 9:30 pm and 60F. Now tomorrow it is suppose to be 29F in the morning but then up to 54 for the high. By the weekend we will be in the low 70s. Crazy weather for sure.



pacer said:


> Sam...I told Matthew that you were getting all the snow and we weren't getting any. He said he would take your snow if you didn't want it. What a nice guy Matthew is. He was surprised to hear how warm it is where Gwen lives. He wondered about planting lettuce while there is snow on the ground.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:45pm and I have spent most of my time today/tonight cross stitching. It is a crib size blanket. Will have to take a pic of the pattern tomorrow as I am curled up with Deuce in bed. 
Good night all. Sleep well????????????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have no idea Sam. I'll mention the peas to him. I never know what he is doing in the garden. He said a bit ago he also put in some carrots. Why I have no idea as we have never had any luck with carrots.


We'd plant peas early too, and radishes. I love radishes.

Sending good thoughts for all in need of healing, especially the children. Bless them.

I've just been fixing my stitches... I dropped one and of course it was holding three together so had three to fix. I did manage it, at least. And now am thinking I'm going to run out of yarn! We'll see.

DD has gone out with friends for birthday supper. Her BFF's birthday was yesterday, so they're celebrating for two days! We got her lemon cupcakes and blueberry ice cream. I gave her money and got her friend a hand mixer (she likes to bake and I heard hers broke). We'll do lunch on Friday maybe just us.

Saddened to hear about the fire. I'll keep them in my thoughts as well.

Allergies have been bothering me the last couple of days. I need to start eating my honey again. We'll have to resupply before long.

Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are both adorable, when Christopher was little, he'd have loved the TMT one.


My boys too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> By then, I may actually quite like the idea of eating lettuce! I find it a bit bizarre that people now seem to expect to have every sort of food stuff available at any time of year. For me, one of the pleasures is waiting for things to arrive in their proper season, which is when most food tastes best anyway. But I'm just an old stick-in-the-mud! By the way, I think I talked about courgettes before, but I think many people may know them as zucchini. We use the French name, others the Italian word.


Nothing tastes so good as fresh picked vegetables. We are still eating fresh potatoes, carrots, onions, beets & cabbage from last years garden. I don't buy a lot of fresh stuff- lettuce, tomatoes & cucumbers during winter as they don't taste very good anyway unless I happen to get to Costco as their stuff doesn't taste like cardboard ????

We call them zucchini here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I agree. Those parents must have superhuman strength to deal with all they have to deal with every day.


So true- re: Bella's family


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so ready to start seeds, I need to get the seed order in the mail, maybe I'll get the check written and get it in the mail tomorrow. I could just do it on the computer, but I enjoy using the mail once in a while.
> 
> Love the window sticker! LOL!


I sent mine this morning on the computer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am hoping she will recover as well. I think her puppy was sick from worry for her. He cuddles with her when she is at home. When I went to check on Faith yesterday, she was looking worse than what I saw a few weeks ago. She says she has pains in her chest and abdomen I believe. She is not eating much as she has no appetite. I did bring some 7 Up as well as some root beer yesterday and club crackers. Cole was delighted to see the crackers yesterday. I did bring some snacks to send over to the hospital for the parents. One of them was coming home long enough today to get things to take back to the hospital as well as bringing Cole and Faith to the hospital as they have their infusions tomorrow as well as Bella. I can't imagine lining up my 3 youngest children at the hospital and having them all receiving infusions for their immune systems. They do this every 4 weeks. It was hard enough doing it with my oldest son when he was only 7 months old. I cried at the second treatment for my son as I didn't have any diagnosis and didn't understand what was going on with my son. I needed answers and I know that these parents endure those feelings often as well. The family is full of love for one another. The lady staying with the kids last night has only known this family for less than a year and she is so pleased with the love and compassion that these kids show for one another. The older daughter was going to sleep in her sister's bedroom so she could be close to Cole as she knows he has anxiety when one of his siblings are in the hospital. If I wasn't working, I would stay at the home with the kids. Cole and Faith have missed a lot of school recently due to their health so they are at home during the days. They need miracles as well as prayers. I do the little things that I can do to help them out. I also give them personal time as a family when they are at home as I know they are trying to fill bucket lists for Bella while she is here on earth. They give these children opportunities to experience life as much as they possibly can. I only share the reports and comments that the mother shares on Super Bella site so that I respect the family. Sometimes I know things that I do not share as it is the parents' decision as to when things will be shared publicly.
> 
> Sometimes I have to take time for me so that I don't become overwhelmed as well. So glad that I have a knitting group to help distract me and let me do something that I really enjoy. Lately I have stayed after work to knit with a lady who has to wait for her husband to get off from work and pick her up. The lady is a relatively new knitter. I have her knitting in the round with two circular needles for the first time. She is doing quite well. I also have her knitting a wash cloth for her grandson who is due to be born any time now. I get to knit during that time which is nice for me.


I can certainly see how it would be overwhelming to deal with so much illness.
I'm sure the puppy is lost without Bella, too bad he can't go to hospital with her like a service dog, 
I hope Faith & Cole don't catch the mycoplasma. You are so good to the family but I'm glad you are finding some "me" time. You work so hard you don't want to get sick


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tell Matthew he'd be wearing his shorts for sure if he were down here ! It is 9:30 pm and 60F. Now tomorrow it is suppose to be 29F in the morning but then up to 54 for the high. By the weekend we will be in the low 70s. Crazy weather for sure.


You would definitely freeze things off here today if you went out in shorts????????. About -35 with the howling wind this afternoon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've got the GKs off to bed, GS goes to school in the morning & we are dropping GD off at other grandmothers so we can go to DHs aunts funeral in Biggar, about 2.5 hrs away. 

I got the last of the "scrap blocks" done today, just have to get them squared up & put together., then I can mail them off


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think they will probably rebuild as they have such a wonderful yard but DH says that will take probably 2 years by so the time they get things cleaned up & organized for a new house they will be pretty old. DH is just leaving now to go see him & they will go into town & see what houses that are for sale that might be available to rent. I don't think there's much in town for rent just now.
> 
> It's really bothering DH as he regularly went there for coffee as this is his friend he goes fishing & hunting with. He said he didn't sleep well last night


Terrible time to be trying to make major decisions which are forced on them by outside issues.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe this is the year for you to be undulated with carrots. don't forget potatoes - they need to go in the ground before or on good friday. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I have no idea Sam. I'll mention the peas to him. I never know what he is doing in the garden. He said a bit ago he also put in some carrots. Why I have no idea as we have never had any luck with carrots.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

peas can't take the heat so it is important to get them out as soon as you can. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> We'd plant peas early too, and radishes. I love radishes.
> 
> Sending good thoughts for all in need of healing, especially the children. Bless them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Terrible time to be trying to make major decisions which are forced on them by outside issues.


One of our neighbors has a hunting outfitting business, they have an old farmhouse fixed up for the hunters & since they have no hunters until at least May they are letting them stay there for now so that's one immediate problem solved.

Cathy, I forgot to comment, sounds like you got a great first aid course, very comprehensive


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe this is the year for you to be undulated with carrots. don't forget potatoes - they need to go in the ground on good friday. --- sam


Good Friday??????????maybe Mother's Day or Victoria Day here!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> peas can't take the heat so it is important to get them out as soon as you can. --- sam


My peas have a much bigger problem with the darn deer????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH put out iceberg lettuce and cabbage plants today.
> 
> Here is my new window sticker. Feeling fiesty!


Like your window sticker.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Been looking at all the fabulous projects you've been making, love them all.
> Gwen that sign is brilliant, great sense of humour there.
> The day with Julie was super, am so pleased I decided to go to the seniors club with her. My mother used to be a supervisor in a seniors craft club and it reminded me of the times I went with her, good memories. I did feel for Julie having to fast, as we tucked into some delicious lunch.
> Stu and I have resumed our evening walks, and the legs are feeling the strain this morning. There are a couple of steep hilly parts to negotiate on the way but it will get better the more we go for it. It's good exercise and we surely need to lose a few kilos and get fitter.


Are you going to go with Julie again? And take her in style? Sounds like you both had a good day. And a lift to the hospital would have made the day even easier for her.
The hills will be good for you- but i hate walking up slopes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my college friend eddie - his dad grew acres and acres of potatoes to sell commercially. he was the one that said as early as possible but before or on good friday. ii never grew them - thought i would try in one of my containers this year just for fun. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Good Friday??????????maybe Mother's Day or Victoria Day here!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sending you hugs, Mary. You are a blessing to Bella and her family. They have been given so much to bare and are so admirable. I hope Bella and her pup can be home together soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure when that is. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Good Friday??????????maybe Mother's Day or Victoria Day here!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have realised how very close neighbours Fan and I are, compared to most of us. Her house is a lovely dark brick- we didn't have time to go in, but the Stained glass on the front doors is quite special.


Cathy is the closest TPer to me- and she is an 8 hour drive from here.
However I do know a lot of KPers through me Thursday group. Largely due to the heat I'm sure we only had 4 today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how many will you get right - this has to do with our government but all of you are welcome to try. just curious how you do. --- sam
> 
> http://braincandy.net/?can-you-answer-the-21-questions-that-every-american-should-know


Well according to that i need to move to D.C. I know so much! 
However they may be right about one thing- I bleed Red and White and Blue. The colours of my footy team. :sm02: I bet if they saw my spelling of colour they would quickly change their mind though!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe you should have a little talk with the parents. --- sam


Contemplating it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are you going to go with Julie again? And take her in style? Sounds like you both had a good day. And a lift to the hospital would have made the day even easier for her.
> The hills will be good for you- but i hate walking up slopes!


Yes definitely will be joining the club with Julie, I need to meet new people and get out more. Yes she does enjoy zooming around in my convertible. 
I'm not mad about slopes either but the one opposite our corner, is quite hard on the leg muscles until you get used to it. Stus knee is sore tonight and my legs are too so will give it a rest and resume tomorrow. He hurt his knee last year and it plays up now and then, so he doesn't want to over do things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam I got the top score which according to this is 90% more than most of the population.


And how of many those here who tried got that? Does that mean we are all really smart? Even though who don't live there?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I found it bizarre that they were rationing people to two or three lettuces per person. Who on earth wants to bulk buy lettuces?? :sm16: :sm16:


Not exactly something you can store easily.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Looks like we will have a KTP coalition then in D. C. LOLOLOL!!!!!


We can teach them all to knit- might calm them all down. 
Of course some of us might not be allowed into the country though I don't think our countries are yet in his line of fire.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We got up to 31*C a couple of days ago- it has not been much of a summer for us!


I wonder if its still coming.......


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of our neighbors has a hunting outfitting business, they have an old farmhouse fixed up for the hunters & since they have no hunters until at least May they are letting them stay there for now so that's one immediate problem solved.
> 
> Cathy, I forgot to comment, sounds like you got a great first aid course, very comprehensive


Thats great- gives them sometime to make decisions. And time to find out what insurance will cover.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think they will probably rebuild as they have such a wonderful yard but DH says that will take probably 2 years by so the time they get things cleaned up & organized for a new house they will be pretty old. DH is just leaving now to go see him & they will go into town & see what houses that are for sale that might be available to rent. I don't think there's much in town for rent just now.
> 
> It's really bothering DH as he regularly went there for coffee as this is his friend he goes fishing & hunting with. He said he didn't sleep well last night


I really hope something goes right for them and they are able to rent something suitable until they can rebuild.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes definitely will be joining the club with Julie, I need to meet new people and get out more. Yes she does enjoy zooming around in my convertible.
> I'm not mad about slopes either but the one opposite our corner, is quite hard on the leg muscles until you get used to it. Stus knee is sore tonight and my legs are too so will give it a rest and resume tomorrow. He hurt his knee last year and it plays up now and then, so he doesn't want to over do things.


A gradual buildup would be better. But good for you once you get going.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully it will all be a positive outcome.
> 
> It was nice rolling up to Seniors in Fans Sporty BMW !!!!! AND she very kindly drove me through to the Superclinic, in good time for the appointment.


Ooh fancy! Lovely of Fan to take you and also join you at Seniors. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Finished the face today. And the person who ordered them is in love with them. Always makes me happy when when people like what u make for them.


They are so cute! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH put out iceberg lettuce and cabbage plants today.
> 
> Here is my new window sticker. Feeling fiesty!


LOL. I love it! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> That sounds really useful! Only yesterday, I was meeting with a group of friends, discussing a conference we are organising in May. When we came to do the risk assessment, we realised that no one in our group has first aid certification, so we will need to find a suitably qualified person to provide backup. We then got on to defibrillators, and while we all thought we knew where the nearest one was, none of us had the least confidence that we would know how to use one if the occasion arose. It really did make us think!


 :sm24: The ones we used were pretty easy.... the machine talks you through everything. It would be great if the whole group could maybe do some type of basic first aid and CPR. Sometimes the courses are pretty pricey though which is a shame.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> how many will you get right - this has to do with our government but all of you are welcome to try. just curious how you do. --- sam
> 
> http://braincandy.net/?can-you-answer-the-21-questions-that-every-american-should-know


I think this is rubbish as I got top marks and I know nothing what so ever about American government


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Such a sad situation and so tragic that the people who are trying so hard to help can also be the source of infections which threaten her life. May you all find the strength to get through this situation and have as many good times with Bella as is possible.


Ditto from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You would definitely freeze things off here today if you went out in shorts????????. About -35 with the howling wind this afternoon.


Brrr! :sm19:

And we had a dreadfully hot night last night and half of today, thank goodness a cool change has come through here this afternoon and dropped the temperature to around 25c. It is now 20c at 6.30pm. No more extreme heat for here for at least a few days.

Margaret I hope you havent melted away and have a bit of cooler weather coming too. :sm12:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of our neighbors has a hunting outfitting business, they have an old farmhouse fixed up for the hunters & since they have no hunters until at least May they are letting them stay there for now so that's one immediate problem solved.
> 
> Cathy, I forgot to comment, sounds like you got a great first aid course, very comprehensive


Oh that will be a relief for them, very nice of the neighbor to let them stay there for now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Cathy is the closest TPer to me- and she is an 8 hour drive from here.
> However I do know a lot of KPers through me Thursday group. Largely due to the heat I'm sure we only had 4 today.


Yes I can imagine, if it got to around at least 40c.! Just too hot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it seems that way. --- sam



darowil said:


> And how of many those here who tried got that? Does that mean we are all really smart? Even though who don't live there?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are just smarter than you give yourself credit for. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I think this is rubbish as I got top marks and I know nothing what so ever about American government


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

This is how i answered them. i think i am correct. please correct me if i am not. --- sam

HOW MANY BRANCHES OF GOVERNMENT ARE THERE? --- 3

WHO IS THE HEAD OF THE EXECUTIVE BRANCH? PRESDIDENT

ON WHAT DAY OF THE YEAR DO WE VOTE FOR PRESIDENT? FIRST TUESDAY AFTER A MONDAY

HOW MANY VOTING MEMBERS OF THE HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES ARE THERE? 435

IF BOTH THE PRESIDENT AND VICE PRESIDENT CAN NO LONGER SERVE, WHO BECOMES PRESIDENT? SPEAKER OF THE HOUSE

HOW MANY JUSTICES ARE ON THE SUPREME COURT 9

WHAT IS THE NATIONAL ANTHEM? THE STAR SPANGLED BANNER

WHICH OF THE FOLLOWING IS NOT A NATIONAL HOLIDAY? BOXING DAY

WHAT IS THE SUPREME LAW OF THE LAND? THE CONSTITUTION

WHO APPOINTS THE SUPREME COURT JUSTICES? THE PRESIDENT

WHAT ARE THE FIRST WORDS OF THE CONSTITUTION? WE THE PEOPLE

WHAT IS AN AMENDMENT? A CHANGE TO THE CONSTITUTION.

WHAT DO WE CALL THE FIRST 10 AMENDMENTS TO THE CONSTITUTION? THE BILL OF RIGHTS

WHICH OF THESE IS NOT A FREEDOM PROTECTED BY THE FIRST AMENDMENT? PRIVACY

HOW MANY AMENDMENTS DOES THE CONSTITUTION HAVE? 27

WHAT STOPS ONE BRANCH OF GOVERNMENT FROM BECOMING TOO POWERFUL? ---SEPARATION OF POWERS

WHAT ARE THE TWO HOUSES OF CONGRESS? SENATE AND HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES

WHICH OF THE FOLLOWING IS NOT A CABINET POSITION? AMBASSADOR TO THE UNITED NATIONS

HOW MANY SENATORS DOES EACH STATE HAVE? 2

HOW LONG IS A SENATOR'S TERM? 4 YEARS

WHICH OF THE FOLLOWING IS NOT A POWER OF THE STATE GOVERNMENT? PROVIDING PASSPORTS


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Brrr! :sm19:
> 
> And we had a dreadfully hot night last night and half of today, thank goodness a cool change has come through here this afternoon and dropped the temperature to around 25c. It is now 20c at 6.30pm. No more extreme heat for here for at least a few days.
> 
> Margaret I hope you havent melted away and have a bit of cooler weather coming too. :sm12:


Well your cool change sure isn't from us. Currently still around 40 at 7pm. 
Have the airconditioner on here so comfortable.
Finished one pair the Club socks (won't fit Maryanne so waiting for her to arrive back so I can decide what size she needs as her feet are larger than they were. If she isn't careful they will end up square! She has short feet and has always had broad feet but now with the weight she has put on they are getting broader still).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> This is how i answered them. i think i am correct. please correct me if i am not. --- sam
> 
> HOW MANY BRANCHES OF GOVERNMENT ARE THERE? --- 3
> 
> ...


I gave around 4 different answers but can't remember some.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> This is how i answered them. i think i am correct. please correct me if i am not. --- sam
> 
> HOW MANY BRANCHES OF GOVERNMENT ARE THERE? --- 3
> 
> ...


I certainly gave some of those answers, but I honestly can't remember it I made the same choices for all. As I said, many of my answers were pure guesses. In fact, when I was a trainer, we used to cynically refer to these sort of multiple choice tests as 'multiple guess'. I wonder if anyone got less than the top mark? It sounds as if we all, Americans and non-Americans alike, scored amazingly high. Very suspicious ????!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I certainly gave some of those answers, but I honestly can't remember it I made the same choices for all. As I said, many of my answers were pure guesses. In fact, when I was a trainer, we used to cynically refer to these sort of multiple choice tests as 'multiple guess'. I wonder if anyone got less than the top mark? It sounds as if we all, Americans and non-Americans alike, scored amazingly high. Very suspicious ????!


Yes it is suspicious - I really don't think that so many of us are in the top 10%. I did it thinking I would get to see which I got wrong.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well your cool change sure isn't from us. Currently still around 40 at 7pm.
> Have the airconditioner on here so comfortable.
> Finished one pair the Club socks (won't fit Maryanne so waiting for her to arrive back so I can decide what size she needs as her feet are larger than they were. If she isn't careful they will end up square! She has short feet and has always had broad feet but now with the weight she has put on they are getting broader still).


Oh my goodness, that is way too hot for night time! :sm12: :sm12:

I sure hope Maryanne's feet dont end up square!! LOL. :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cathy is the closest TPer to me- and she is an 8 hour drive from here.
> However I do know a lot of KPers through me Thursday group. Largely due to the heat I'm sure we only had 4 today.


 :sm24: Where as it's more like 5 minutes between Fan and me! Australia is so vast, and you've even been to see Heather.
How are things panning out for you and Elizabeth!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wonder if its still coming.......


Who knows!? Sometimes March can be hot, sometimes it is very autumnal!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ooh fancy! Lovely of Fan to take you and also join you at Seniors. :sm11:


It certainly was!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes it is suspicious - I really don't think that so many of us are in the top 10%. I did it thinking I would get to see which I got wrong.


Yes, I agree. I can't see how I got so many points when I had to guess some of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of our neighbors has a hunting outfitting business, they have an old farmhouse fixed up for the hunters & since they have no hunters until at least May they are letting them stay there for now so that's one immediate problem solved.
> 
> Cathy, I forgot to comment, sounds like you got a great first aid course, very comprehensive


That's great, at least they don't have to be in a panic about a place for the immediate future and can take a little time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well according to that i need to move to D.C. I know so much!
> However they may be right about one thing- I bleed Red and White and Blue. The colours of my footy team. :sm02: I bet if they saw my spelling of colour they would quickly change their mind though!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We can teach them all to knit- might calm them all down.
> Of course some of us might not be allowed into the country though I don't think our countries are yet in his line of fire.


Knitting can fix everything in my opinion. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just waiting for Marla to get here, going to run to, well drive to, Cheyenne this morning, want to get home at a decent time. 
Have a great day all, see you this evening after guitar probably.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So sad about the house fire. They are lucky to have friends that are so helpful.

Mary, you are doing the work of the angels. I know that Bella and her family appreciate everything you do. My heart goes out to the parents as they need so much strength to take care of their family.

Beautiful works from so many. I do think the hats and monster pants are adorable.

Last few days have been very warm. Turned the AC on. Then this morning, it is on the cold side. I think that is why everyone is so sick. 35 F now and will get to 61 F. The high on Saturday is 80 F; Sunday 67 F; and Monday 59 F. Crazy Texas weather!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Blood work came back and everything was in the normal range. So thankful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sure hope so Sam. I told him about the peas and he said okay. I was thinking about potatoes too. Was watching the news just now at all the snow up north. Have you gotten any in this latest sweep?


thewren said:



> maybe this is the year for you to be undulated with carrots. don't forget potatoes - they need to go in the ground before or on good friday. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, those "tests" are purely for fun IMHO.


Swedenme said:


> I think this is rubbish as I got top marks and I know nothing what so ever about American government


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same answers I gave Sam.



thewren said:


> This is how i answered them. i think i am correct. please correct me if i am not. --- sam
> 
> HOW MANY BRANCHES OF GOVERNMENT ARE THERE? --- 3
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And what it doesn't fix it can "cover up" which for some in government a viable option....hehehehehehe


Poledra65 said:


> Knitting can fix everything in my opinion. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is Cassie going with you or has she changed her mind about leaving?


Poledra65 said:


> Just waiting for Marla to get here, going to run to, well drive to, Cheyenne this morning, want to get home at a decent time.
> Have a great day all, see you this evening after guitar probably.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure when that is. --- sam


The 2nd or 3rd weekend in May. New potatoes are the best


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Where as it's more like 5 minutes between Fan and me! Australia is so vast, and you've even been to see Heather.
> How are things panning out for you and Elizabeth!?


No change- think I've made myself unpopular with Vicky though by asking again why. Basically told me she's their daughter and they made the decision for her good. To which I replied if I thought it was for her good I wouldn't object. Maybe not a good answer-though honest (well I hope so. I hope I wouldn't only object because I wanted to spend time with her). 
But I think I have convinced David not to raise it with them- or he will be in their bad books as well. 
So not till next Friday to look after her as the other grandma gets my day tomorrow (well today now) as she has been away. So I get to look after her in another week and then around about every 2 weeks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think this is rubbish as I got top marks and I know nothing what so ever about American government


I made a lot of guesses & still did poor????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I certainly gave some of those answers, but I honestly can't remember it I made the same choices for all. As I said, many of my answers were pure guesses. In fact, when I was a trainer, we used to cynically refer to these sort of multiple choice tests as 'multiple guess'. I wonder if anyone got less than the top mark? It sounds as if we all, Americans and non-Americans alike, scored amazingly high. Very suspicious ????!


Not me, I got 5???? Obviously the ones u guessed were all wrong????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> No change- think I've made myself unpopular with Vicky though by asking again why. Basically told me she's their daughter and they made the decision for her good. To which I replied if I thought it was for her good I wouldn't object. Maybe not a good answer-though honest (well I hope so. I hope I wouldn't only object because I wanted to spend time with her).
> But I think I have convinced David not to raise it with them- or he will be in their bad books as well.
> So not till next Friday to look after her as the other grandma gets my day tomorrow (well today now) as she has been away. So I get to look after her in another week and then around about every 2 weeks.


That's a long time between, I don't blame you for being upset 
Next week I have the kids 4 days, but usually 2 days a week. DS got called to work some overtime on his week off


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Been reading, but not commenting much. My DB is not doing so well as he has another infection (which they say is in a blood vessel and not coming from his toe....how can they tell these things?) and he has a virus in his heart. They have postponed the angioplasty in his leg and are now talking about taking all his toes from that foot, not just the one, but not until after they have done the angioplasty as this should increase the circulation and therefore speed up the healing. Meanwhile my aunt is being shuttled back and forward between the hospital she was in and the cancer centre in Glasgow - I'm not sure if this is just for more tests or for radiotherapy as my uncle is a bit vague about it all. They seem to be looking for the source of the cancer, so I'm presuming the masses on her hips are secondaries? Keep them all in your thoughts please.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> This is how i answered them. i think i am correct. please correct me if i am not. --- sam
> 
> HOW MANY BRANCHES OF GOVERNMENT ARE THERE? --- 3
> 
> ...


I had the same except I answered that the Senate term is six years. I just think we are of an age that we were actually taught these things, whereas younger people may not have...I won't get on that, soapbox, however...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH put out iceberg lettuce and cabbage plants today.
> 
> Here is my new window sticker. Feeling fiesty!


In the garden? Is it spring where you are? Like your sticker :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Been looking at all the fabulous projects you've been making, love them all.
> Gwen that sign is brilliant, great sense of humour there.
> The day with Julie was super, am so pleased I decided to go to the seniors club with her. My mother used to be a supervisor in a seniors craft club and it reminded me of the times I went with her, good memories. I did feel for Julie having to fast, as we tucked into some delicious lunch.
> Stu and I have resumed our evening walks, and the legs are feeling the strain this morning. There are a couple of steep hilly parts to negotiate on the way but it will get better the more we go for it. It's good exercise and we surely need to lose a few kilos and get fitter.


I know what you mean about the leg strain. I felt that after exercise yesterday...felt like I'd been riding a horse. Our instructor focuses a lot on leg strength which is probably a good thing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kate, I'm sorry to hear of these developments. I'm a bit surprised to hear about your aunt, as I thought she was going to have palliative care? Seems disruptive to her comfort to shuttle her around like that. Are they thinking treatment will help? Also keeping your DB in my thoughts.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kate, I'm sorry to hear of these developments. I'm a bit surprised to hear about your aunt, as I thought she was going to have palliative care? Seems disruptive to her comfort to shuttle her around like that. Are they thinking treatment will help? Also keeping your DB in my thoughts.


I think they may be using the treatment for pain relief.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just popped in for a minute to let you all know that Dawn's been down with mono and during her Dr. visits, they advised her to see cardio. They found one artery 100% blocked and put in a stent. She'll probably go home today. Hoping and praying that she's feeling better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Here is the update on Bella. It is also a reminder of the impact we have on people with suppressed immune systems and those with breathing problems. Use caution if not for yourself than do it for others who cannot fight a cold or virus so easily.
> 
> Sweet Bella has tested positive for RSV and Mycroplasma bacteria, which is found in the lungs with a type of pneumonia, aka: walking pneumonia . A healthy typical person could present like a cold with either of those illnesses. Currently she's on 2 IV antibiotics that are broad spectrum and protocol for anyone with a central line. Waiting 48 hours and if cultures don't grow anything then those antibiotics stop and the 3rd antibiotic continues for the Mycroplasma. Not only is she on droplet precautions but she's on protective precautions so Noone passes anything else to her.
> This is where it's so hard. We were so careful, shes been homebound as she's so immune suppressed and it's so dangerous and scary when she gets sick. We've isolated , masked up , wash hands till they are raw, disinfect. Yet it's still carried in. Mitochondrial is unpredictable enough that when you add any illness it can snowball. Tomorrow she will receive her IVIG she is due for and we wait for her vitals to be more Bella baseline to be comfortable with getting her home. The priority with Bella is quality of life and being home is important for that. Reality of this disease process and acceptance that we can't fix any of this, can't change it is to also know keeping her home as much as possible is important. There is a weight that we carry knowing what we know and knowing what we don't know. It is scary and sad and day to day so difficult. There is no cure, but there is always hope. As long as she is willing to keep fighting, we won't stop hoping. We will keep filling her bucket and being in the moment. She deserves it, for as much as we grieve she's lost and we've lost to mitochondrial and hospitalizations and separation from family and real world experiences we need to fill her with moments and ourselves with memories. Grief is hard, even though we take her home it's still real and needs to be acknowledged. Some days we deal with it better the others and right now it's suffocating. #SuperBella #teamBella #mitochondrialneedsacure
> #shesworthacure


I am so sad for Bella and family and, as you said, there is hope, just take each day as it comes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Blood work came back and everything was in the normal range. So thankful!


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So sad about the house fire. They are lucky to have friends that are so helpful.
> 
> Mary, you are doing the work of the angels. I know that Bella and her family appreciate everything you do. My heart goes out to the parents as they need so much strength to take care of their family.
> 
> ...


same crazy weather here too. Heading to Galveston at the end of the month so hoping for some hot weather.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Blood work came back and everything was in the normal range. So thankful!


yes; that's always good news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a long time between, I don't blame you for being upset
> Next week I have the kids 4 days, but usually 2 days a week. DS got called to work some overtime on his week off


I find that line(s) among being Mom, Grandma, and care giver of the grandkids are very hard to navigate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Been reading, but not commenting much. My DB is not doing so well as he has another infection (which they say is in a blood vessel and not coming from his toe....how can they tell these things?) and he has a virus in his heart. They have postponed the angioplasty in his leg and are now talking about taking all his toes from that foot, not just the one, but not until after they have done the angioplasty as this should increase the circulation and therefore speed up the healing. Meanwhile my aunt is being shuttled back and forward between the hospital she was in and the cancer centre in Glasgow - I'm not sure if this is just for more tests or for radiotherapy as my uncle is a bit vague about it all. They seem to be looking for the source of the cancer, so I'm presuming the masses on her hips are secondaries? Keep them all in your thoughts please.


Keeping your brother and aunt in prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Been reading, but not commenting much. My DB is not doing so well as he has another infection (which they say is in a blood vessel and not coming from his toe....how can they tell these things?) and he has a virus in his heart. They have postponed the angioplasty in his leg and are now talking about taking all his toes from that foot, not just the one, but not until after they have done the angioplasty as this should increase the circulation and therefore speed up the healing. Meanwhile my aunt is being shuttled back and forward between the hospital she was in and the cancer centre in Glasgow - I'm not sure if this is just for more tests or for radiotherapy as my uncle is a bit vague about it all. They seem to be looking for the source of the cancer, so I'm presuming the masses on her hips are secondaries? Keep them all in your thoughts please.


Saying lots of prayers for all of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> In the garden? Is it spring where you are? Like your sticker :sm24:


edit: I see you have answered this.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I got 90%.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> I agree. Those parents must have superhuman strength to deal with all they have to deal with every day.


Amazing how much love and strength they have.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No change- think I've made myself unpopular with Vicky though by asking again why. Basically told me she's their daughter and they made the decision for her good. To which I replied if I thought it was for her good I wouldn't object. Maybe not a good answer-though honest (well I hope so. I hope I wouldn't only object because I wanted to spend time with her).
> But I think I have convinced David not to raise it with them- or he will be in their bad books as well.
> So not till next Friday to look after her as the other grandma gets my day tomorrow (well today now) as she has been away. So I get to look after her in another week and then around about every 2 weeks.


I am so sorry, Margaret- and here was me, thinking you had an idyllic situation. You certainly don't want a major rift to develop.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Been reading, but not commenting much. My DB is not doing so well as he has another infection (which they say is in a blood vessel and not coming from his toe....how can they tell these things?) and he has a virus in his heart. They have postponed the angioplasty in his leg and are now talking about taking all his toes from that foot, not just the one, but not until after they have done the angioplasty as this should increase the circulation and therefore speed up the healing. Meanwhile my aunt is being shuttled back and forward between the hospital she was in and the cancer centre in Glasgow - I'm not sure if this is just for more tests or for radiotherapy as my uncle is a bit vague about it all. They seem to be looking for the source of the cancer, so I'm presuming the masses on her hips are secondaries? Keep them all in your thoughts please.


Sorry to hear your news Kate .


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> it seems that way. --- sam


Since we didn't get any info about what we got right and wrong, I wondered if they sent that same message to everyone. Maybe I should take the test again and put in all wrong answers?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just popped in for a minute to let you all know that Dawn's been down with mono and during her Dr. visits, they advised her to see cardio. They found one artery 100% blocked and put in a stent. She'll probably go home today. Hoping and praying that she's feeling better soon.


Prayers for Dawn and Kate's family also


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just popped in for a minute to let you all know that Dawn's been down with mono and during her Dr. visits, they advised her to see cardio. They found one artery 100% blocked and put in a stent. She'll probably go home today. Hoping and praying that she's feeling better soon.


Can't translate 'mono' can anyone help me out? Prayers of course!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just popped in for a minute to let you all know that Dawn's been down with mono and during her Dr. visits, they advised her to see cardio. They found one artery 100% blocked and put in a stent. She'll probably go home today. Hoping and praying that she's feeling better soon.


Hope Dawn is well enough to go home and she makes a speedy recovery


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't translate 'mono' can anyone help me out? Prayers of course!


Infectious monucleosis, also known as the kissing disease. It is caused by the Epstein Barr virus, droplet spread, very infectious and leaves one feeling very exhausted and without energy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Infectious monucleosis, also known as the kissing disease. It is caused by the Epstein Barr virus, droplet spread, very infectious and leaves one feeling very exhausted and without energy.


Thanks Joyce! Dawn definitely did not need that- I am not sure if you were around when she was going through the cancer treatment, but things were very worrying back then.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Infectious monucleosis, also known as the kissing disease. It is caused by the Epstein Barr virus, droplet spread, very infectious and leaves one feeling very exhausted and without energy.


We call it glandular fever. Very unpleasant. One of my daughters had it and it really knocked her out, even though she was otherwise healthy.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I find that line(s) among being Mom, Grandma, and care giver of the grandkids are very hard to navigate.


I agree. On the whole, I tend to think, least said, soonest mended. However much it hurts, it is sometimes best just to back off and await further developments. Margaret, you may well find that you are very soon being asked to care for Elizabeth more frequently. The line between being left out, and taken advantage of, can be very narrow. But I do understand your pain.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just popped in for a minute to let you all know that Dawn's been down with mono and during her Dr. visits, they advised her to see cardio. They found one artery 100% blocked and put in a stent. She'll probably go home today. Hoping and praying that she's feeling better soon.


Glad that they found that out before it caused her problems. Please tell her I hope she feels better very soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad that they found that out before it caused her problems. Please tell her I hope she feels better very soon.


I will.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, thank you for update on Dawn.
Dawn, wrapping you in hugs and healing energy. so sorry you have mono. Glad you were able to have stent put in. Praying you will feel better soon, although I know it takes awhile with mono.
Margaret, so sorry there is a rift in family. So hard on us as mothers and grandmothers when that happens. Hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Kate I'm so sorry your DB is not doing well. Not good especially the virus in his heart. My aunt had all her toes on one foot removed (run over with the lawn mower) and she had to wear a prosthetic in her shoes for balance. I hope they are able to track the source of the invection and get it clear up quickly, get the angio done, and they finish whatever they decide to do with the toes. Also saying prayers for our aunt with cancer. So much stress I imagine on her being shuttled back and forth. Sending tons of healing energy and prayers to both relatives and to you dear Kate.


KateB said:


> Been reading, but not commenting much. My DB is not doing so well as he has another infection (which they say is in a blood vessel and not coming from his toe....how can they tell these things?) and he has a virus in his heart. They have postponed the angioplasty in his leg and are now talking about taking all his toes from that foot, not just the one, but not until after they have done the angioplasty as this should increase the circulation and therefore speed up the healing. Meanwhile my aunt is being shuttled back and forward between the hospital she was in and the cancer centre in Glasgow - I'm not sure if this is just for more tests or for radiotherapy as my uncle is a bit vague about it all. They seem to be looking for the source of the cancer, so I'm presuming the masses on her hips are secondaries? Keep them all in your thoughts please.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I actually got to walk in desert today. 70F partly cloudy, the green now on sides of paths and extended beyond creosote bushes. More rain forecast for tomorrow so thankful I could get out today. Think antibiotic has kicked in!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Officially not spring yet but these veggies need cooler weather and earlier planting. We are having more days in the low 70s now.


budasha said:


> In the garden? Is it spring where you are? Like your sticker :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know Rookie. Will keep her in my prayers.


RookieRetiree said:


> Just popped in for a minute to let you all know that Dawn's been down with mono and during her Dr. visits, they advised her to see cardio. They found one artery 100% blocked and put in a stent. She'll probably go home today. Hoping and praying that she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, just had a situation arise which could have been disastrous for a local blind lady. Her seeing dog had led her right into the middle of a busy road, just as I got there and the lights were going green for the traffic. So I rushed out into the road and got them both back to the side safely. She was very concerned when I told her where her dog had gone. She's such a nice woman and have spoken to her a few times when I've been in town. Looks like the dog needs some more training. 
It's my day for things of a blind nature, I having new vertical blinds installed today lol!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a long time between, I don't blame you for being upset
> Next week I have the kids 4 days, but usually 2 days a week. DS got called to work some overtime on his week off


I don't want anything as much as 4 days if it can be avoided. Though once school starts in 4 years it may well happen. The one with an extra one sometimes is perfect for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Been reading, but not commenting much. My DB is not doing so well as he has another infection (which they say is in a blood vessel and not coming from his toe....how can they tell these things?) and he has a virus in his heart. They have postponed the angioplasty in his leg and are now talking about taking all his toes from that foot, not just the one, but not until after they have done the angioplasty as this should increase the circulation and therefore speed up the healing. Meanwhile my aunt is being shuttled back and forward between the hospital she was in and the cancer centre in Glasgow - I'm not sure if this is just for more tests or for radiotherapy as my uncle is a bit vague about it all. They seem to be looking for the source of the cancer, so I'm presuming the masses on her hips are secondaries? Keep them all in your thoughts please.


Things aren't going well for your DB currently. Hoefully they can get things cleared up soon and without any impacts remaining issues. And get that angioplasty done soon so the toes can be removed before they cause another infection. But the angioplasty should make a big difference to how quickly he heals.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am hoping this link will work. Bella will be in the hospital until at least Monday. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=708909402602850&id=534550943372031


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry, Margaret- and here was me, thinking you had an idyllic situation. You certainly don't want a major rift to develop.


Actually I was going to carry on again- but I have decided that I will stop talking about it. Not helping the situation at all and it could make it worse. And I start to get upset again when I write. So I will keep quite about it until (and if) the situation improves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think thats part of why I'm so upset- everything seemed to working fine except the one time when Mum was sick and on a day I didn't normally have E so they choose to bring her down to me. I had been prepared to drive both ways but they insisted that they drove her to me so I didn't need to do 4 hours driving. Mind you I was glad to avoid that. But now that is being bought up as one of the reasons. Once in 6 months of full time work.


My immediate response to that is "Vicky, grow up, woman".


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We call it glandular fever. Very unpleasant. One of my daughters had it and it really knocked her out, even though she was otherwise healthy.


What we call it to. It can also be very mild- some people only find out later that they had it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Actually I was going to carry on again- but I have decided that I will stop talking about it. Not helping the situation at all and it could make it worse. And I start to get upset again when I write. So I will keep quite about it until (and if) the situation improves.


Hope everything settles down soon margaret


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just had a situation arise which could have been disastrous for a local blind lady. Her seeing dog had led her right into the middle of a busy road, just as I got there and the lights were going green for the traffic. So I rushed out into the road and got them both back to the side safely. She was very concerned when I told her where her dog had gone. She's such a nice woman and have spoken to her a few times when I've been in town. Looks like the dog needs some more training.
> It's my day for things of a blind nature, I having new vertical blinds installed today lol!


Something doesn't sound right with the dog. And the poor lady won't feel confident with it any more either.
The other blind news is much better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What we call it to. It can also be very mild- some people only find out later that they had it.


It is what I had when I was 13.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Something doesn't sound right with the dog. And the poor lady won't feel confident with it any more either.
> The other blind news is much better!


I'm just so pleased I was there at the right moment to help her. The blinds are being installed now and they look so much better than old ones.
They match the new carpet very nicely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just popped in for a minute to let you all know that Dawn's been down with mono and during her Dr. visits, they advised her to see cardio. They found one artery 100% blocked and put in a stent. She'll probably go home today. Hoping and praying that she's feeling better soon.


Do hope that she recovers quickly and that the stents work as well as they normally do. Say hello to her from me (indeed all of us I'm sure).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Been reading, but not commenting much. My DB is not doing so well as he has another infection (which they say is in a blood vessel and not coming from his toe....how can they tell these things?) and he has a virus in his heart. They have postponed the angioplasty in his leg and are now talking about taking all his toes from that foot, not just the one, but not until after they have done the angioplasty as this should increase the circulation and therefore speed up the healing. Meanwhile my aunt is being shuttled back and forward between the hospital she was in and the cancer centre in Glasgow - I'm not sure if this is just for more tests or for radiotherapy as my uncle is a bit vague about it all. They seem to be looking for the source of the cancer, so I'm presuming the masses on her hips are secondaries? Keep them all in your thoughts please.


Sorry to hear your brother is having more problems. Sounds like you are still scuttling between hospitals. Sending all good wishes to him and also your aunt, and also get some rest yourself when you can.

Sadly my DSILs Father finally passed away peacefully yesterday but after 94 good years one can't be too sad. The problem will be how to care for his mother. I think they have been typical of many old couples who manage to prop each other up but when one dies the whole pack of cards comes tumbling down. She's 89 and definitely not fit to be left on her own.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Something doesn't sound right with the dog. And the poor lady won't feel confident with it any more either.
> The other blind news is much better!


Fan, so glad you were able to help. I, too, think something sounds wrong with dog. I would have vet check stat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear your brother is having more problems. Sounds like you are still scuttling between hospitals. Sending all good wishes to him and also your aunt, and also get some rest yourself when you can.
> 
> Sadly my DSILs Father finally passed away peacefully yesterday but after 94 good years one can't be too sad. The problem will be how to care for his mother. I think they have been typical of many old couples who manage to prop each other up but when one dies the whole pack of cards comes tumbling down. She's 89 and definitely not fit to be left on her own.


I am so sorry to hear this, Angela, praying for her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, hope they can come up with good solution how to care for DSIL's mother.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Infectious monucleosis, also known as the kissing disease. It is caused by the Epstein Barr virus, droplet spread, very infectious and leaves one feeling very exhausted and without energy.


Think it's what we know here as glandular fever.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just popped in for a minute to let you all know that Dawn's been down with mono and during her Dr. visits, they advised her to see cardio. They found one artery 100% blocked and put in a stent. She'll probably go home today. Hoping and praying that she's feeling better soon.


Thanks for letting us know. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Thursday 9 January '17

My dad would have been 119 today. He was born to parents living in the Victorian period - which greatly influenced his child rearing methods.

Avery is making his valentine box - decorating it with power rangers. He also wants to make his own valentines using pictures of power rangers. Heidi is off to office max to check card stock so I can print them. He is using the red ranger on his box - the valentines will feature several other rangers.

Mexi-Corn Avocado Toast

Entire recipe: 172 calories, 8.5g total fat (2g sat fat), 451mg sodium, 19g carbs, 6g fiber, 2.5g sugars, 7.5g protein

SmartPoints® value 5*

Prep: 5 minutes 
Cook: 10 minutes

Ingredients:

3 tbsp. frozen sweet corn kernels
Dash ground cumin
Dash chili powder
1 slice light bread
1 1/2 oz. (about 3 tbsp.) mashed avocado
2 tbsp. crumbled reduced-fat feta cheese
Dash each salt and black pepper
2 tsp. chopped fresh cilantro 
Directions:

1. Bring a skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat.

3. Toast bread.

4. Meanwhile, in a small bowl, stir 1 tbsp. feta cheese into avocado.

5. Spread avocado mixture over toast, and sprinkle with salt and pepper.

6. Top with corn, remaining 1 tbsp. feta cheese, and cilantro.

MAKES 1 SERVING

www.hungrygirl.com

Peach Grape And Thyme Galette

Author: Sneh Roy
Recipe type: Dessert, Pie
Cuisine: Vegetarian, Nut Free
Prep time: 45 mins
Cook time: 55 mins
Total time: 1 hour 40 mins
Serves: 6-8

Ingredients

for the pastry
1½ cups (235g) spelt flour
¼ cup (60g) raw sugar
110g chilled butter, cubed
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
pinch of salt
¼cup (60ml) iced water

for the filling
¼ cup (60g) rapadura sugar
70g black grapes
450g peaches, cored and quartered
4 thyme sprigs, leaves picked
⅓ cup (50g) almond meal
melted butter or whisked egg, for dotting
raw sugar, to sprinkle

Instructions

To Make The Pastry

1. Place all ingredients in a large bowl.

2. Rub the cubed butter into the flour mixture with the tips of your fingers till the mixture resembles breadcrumbs. 3. 3. Bring the mixture together into a rough ball of dough and knead for a few minutes until the dough comes together in a smooth ball.

To Make The Galette

1. Place ball of dough on a large sheet of baking paper. Cover with another similar sized sheet of baking paper. Using a rolling pin, roll out the dough gently between the two sheets of paper to a rough 24cm (9.5") wide circle. Make sure the thickness of the pastry is about half a centimeter (thin)

2. Lift and place baking sheets with pastry on a large metal baking sheet.

3. Chill in the fridge for 30 minutes.

4. Pre-heat oven to 200C (convention)/180C(fan-forced (392°F)).

5. Place rapadura sugar, peach, grape and thyme in a medium bowl. Toss gently to combine.

6. Remove tray of pastry from the fridge. Peel back the top baking paper. Spread almond meal on the base of the pastry leaving a 5cm border. Put fruit on top of the almond layer, leaving a 3-4 cm (2") border. Fold over and press the edges over the filling.

7. Brush/dot edges with butter or egg wash. Sprinkle raw sugar over the whole galette.

8. Bake in the pre-heated oven for 20 minutes.

9. Reduce heat to 180C (convention)/160C(fan-forced) (350°F) and bake for another 35 minutes.

10. Remove from the oven and cool on a wire-rack.

11. Slice into wedges and serve with a dollop of fresh cream or ice cream.

http://www.cookrepublic.com/peach-grape-and-thyme-galette/

Non-Chocolate Brownies - Gluten Free

Ingredientgs

Base

1/4 cup butter 
3/4 cup brown sugar 
1 lg egg
1/2 tsp vanilla 
1/2 cup Julie's Flour Mix (or your own favorite all-purpose mix) 
1/4 brown rice flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder 
1/4 tsp salt 
1/2 tsp xanthan gum 
1/2 cup chopped nuts - walnuts or pecans

Directions

1. Melt butter and mix in the brown sugar. Add egg and vanilla. Hand-beat until smooth

2. Blend dry ingredients and stir into butter/sugar mixture, stirring briskly until batter is smooth.

3. Scrape into a 9x9 inch cake pan - bottom lined with parchment paper

4. Bake at 350 degrees for 25 minutes

Icing

3 tbsp butter 
3 tbsp whipping cream 
1/3 cup brown sugar
1 1/4 cups icing sugar

Directions

1. Mix butter/cream/brown sugar in saucepan and bring to a boil - then simmer from 2 minutes

2. Remove from heat and add the icing sugar -- if too thick add a tiny amount of milk, just enough so it is easily spread over the still warm squares.

3. Let cool before cutting.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/01/non-chocolate-brownies-gluten-free.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Julie's Flour Blend

1 cup millet flour
1 cup white bean flour (grind your own navy beans (small white beans from grocery store) 
1 cup brown rice flour 
1 cup potato starch 
1 cup tapioca starch 
1/2 cup white rice flour 
1/2 cup cornstarch 
3 tbsp. potato flour 
NOTE -- I did not include xanthan gum because the amount needed is not the same for bread as it is for cakes and different again for cookies. So I prefer to add it in each recipe.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

BACON POTATOES AU GRATIN

Creamy cheesy Bacon Potatoes au Gratin is a hearty savory side dish that is the perfect complement to pork, beef or chicken. And it is so easy to make!

AUTHOR: AMY JOHNSON
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 1 HOUR 20 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR 35 MINUTES
YIELD: 8

INGREDIENTS:

6 slices bacon
1/2 cup diced onion
3 garlic cloves, grated/minced
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1/4 teaspoon paprika, plus more for dusting
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour
2-1/4cups milk
4 ounces Havarti cheese, shredded
4 ounces Cheddar cheese, shredded
2 pounds potatoes, peeled and thinly sliced

Directions

1. Heat oven to 375-degrees F. Spray a 1 1/2-quart casserole with cooking spray.

2. Fry bacon in a large skillet or sauce pan. Transfer to paper towel lined plate. Leave bacon fat in skillet.

3. Over medium heat, cook diced onion in bacon fat for 3-4 minutes, stirring occasionally.

4. Add grated garlic, salt, pepper, thyme and paprika, cook, stirring for 1 minute.

5. Sprinkle in flour and cook stirring constantly for 1 minute

6. Whisk in milk; while stirring constantly, bring to a steady simmer. Simmer for 1 minute. Remove from heat.

7. Crumble bacon. Mix shredded cheeses together. Stir in bacon and only 1 1/2 cups of cheese until melted.

8. Add potato slices to mixture and stir to coat. Pour potatoes with cheese sauce into prepared casserole dish.

9. Bake uncovered at 375-degrees F for 1 hour until potatoes are tender.

10. Spread remaining shredded cheese over potatoes along with a dusting of paprika.

11. Bake uncovered for an additional 15 or until top is browned.

NOTE: Bacon Potatoes au Gratin can easily be made a day ahead, cover and refrigerated, then rewarmed in the oven before serving.

https://shewearsmanyhats.com/bacon-potatoes-au-gratin-recipe/

Sausage Bread

Serve the bread with some warm pizza sauce. Perfection! This Sausage Bread was even good reheated for lunch the next day. You could make this ahead of time and reheat it for the game. I would bake it and then reheat it in the microwave or oven. I find that the refrigerated doughs don't bake and rise as well after they have been opened and refrigerated.

Serves 4 to 6

Ingredients

1 (11-oz) can refrigerated French bread dough (Pillsbury)
1 lb pork sausage (Tennessee Pride or Jimmy Dean)
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese
1 large egg, lightly beaten
2 Tbsp Dijon mustard
1/4 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp fennel seeds
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 tsp Italian seasoning, divided
2 Tbsp butter, melted
1 clove garlic, crushed

Directions

1. Heat oven to 350°F. Spray cookie sheet with nonstick cooking spray or line with parchment paper.

2. In a skillet over medium-high heat, cook sausage until no longer pink. Drain.

3. In a bowl, combine cooked sausage, mozzarella cheese, egg, mustard, onion powder, fennel seeds, salt, pepper, and 1/2 tsp of Italian seasoning.

4. Unroll dough. Spread sausage mixture over dough.

5. Starting with long side, roll up dough; press edges to seal. Make 3 to 4 slits in top of loaf. Place on prepared cookie sheet.

6. Bake for 25 to 28 minutes or until golden brown. Cool 5 minutes.

7. Cut into 1-inch diagonal slices.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2017/02/sausage-bread-football-friday.html

Baked Lemon Poppy Seed Doughnuts

Baked Lemon Poppy Seed Doughnuts have a bold personality. The batter is infused with lemon zest and crunchy poppy seeds. The baked doughnuts have a cake-like texture. Don't skip the lemon glaze on these doughnuts-the glaze is mixed with fresh lemon juice and provides a bright, vibrant flavor to the overall dessert. The recipe can be doubled to fit your needs.

Yields 6 doughnuts

Ingredients

Lemon Poppy Seed Doughnuts
1/3 cup (70 grams) granulated sugar
Zest of 1 1/2 lemons
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 large egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 1/4 cups (150 grams) all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon poppy seeds
2 tablespoon lemon juice
1/3 cup (80 mL) milk

Lemon Glaze
1 1/4 cups (140 grams) powdered sugar
1-2 tablespoons lemon juice
Poppy seeds, for sprinkling

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (180 degrees C). Grease a standard-size doughnut pan.

2. In a large mixing bowl, whisk together the sugar and lemon zest until fragrant.

3. Whisk in the vegetable oil, egg, and vanilla.

4. Stir in the flour, baking powder, salt, and poppy seeds.

5. Stir in the lemon juice and milk until uniform.

6. Transfer the batter to a pastry bag or large resealable plastic kitchen bag with the corner snipped off. Fill the depressions in the prepared pan with the batter until 2/3 full (alternatively.

7. Bake the doughnuts for 12-15 minutes, or until puffed and a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean.

8. Cool in the pan for 5-10 minutes, before transferring to a cooling rack to cool completely.

For the lemon glaze:

1. Stir together the powdered sugar and lemon juice until smooth. If the glaze is too thick, thin with a teaspoon or two of additional lemon juice.

2. Dip the cooled doughnuts into the glaze, allowing any excess to drip off.

3. Sprinkle poppy seeds on top.

NOTE: The glaze will take 10-15 minutes to set, depending on the thickness.

http://www.pastryaffair.com/blog/baked-lemon-poppy-seed-doughnuts?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thepastryaffair+%28Pastry+Affair%29

Smothered Chicken Breasts

Topped with bacon, caramelized onions, and zippy shredded cheese, this recipe comes together in no time. Plus, it cooks in one skillet, so it's easy to clean up.

Author: Brent BeSaw
35 m
4 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

4 (6 ounce) skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon lemon pepper seasoning
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
8 strips bacon
1 onion, sliced
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup shredded Colby-Monterey Jack cheese

Directions

1. Sprinkle chicken with salt and lemon-pepper.

2. Heat oil in a large skillet over medium heat; cook the chicken breasts in hot oil until no longer pink in the center and the juices run clear, 13 to 15 minutes. An instant-read thermometer inserted into the center should read at least 165 degrees F (74 degrees C). Remove and keep warm.

3. Place bacon in large skillet and cook over medium-high heat, turning occasionally, until evenly browned, about 10 minutes.

4. Drain bacon slices on paper towels; reserve 2 tablespoons drippings.

5. Cook and stir onion and brown sugar in reserved drippings until onion is golden, about 5 minutes.

6. Place two bacon strips on each chicken breast half; top with caramelized onions and sprinkle with Colby-Monterey Jack cheese.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/222607/smothered-chicken-breasts/?prop26=whatscooking&prop25=5586149089&prop27=2017-02-02&did=126351-20170202


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Slow-Cooker Cheesy Chicken Spaghetti

Prep Time: 30 MIN
Total Time: 2 HR 30 MIN
Servings 8

Ingredients

1 tablespoon butter, melted
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 teaspoons seasoned salt
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 package (20 oz) boneless skinless chicken thighs
1 can (28 oz) Muir Glen™ organic fire roasted diced tomatoes, drained
1 can (18 oz) Progresso™ creamy mushroom soup 
1 can (4.5 oz) Old El Paso™ chopped green chiles
1 package (8 oz) cream cheese, cubed, softened 
2 cups shredded sharp Cheddar cheese (8 oz)
8 oz spaghetti, cooked and drained as directed on package
2 tablespoons chopped fresh Italian (flat-leaf) parsley leaves

Directions

1. Spray 5-quart slow cooker with cooking spray.

2. In large bowl, mix melted butter, Worcestershire sauce, seasoned salt and garlic. Add chicken; toss to coat. Pour mixture into slow cooker.

3. In same bowl, mix tomatoes, soup and chiles; pour over chicken.

4. Cover; cook on High heat setting 2 to 3 hours or on Low heat setting 3 to 4 hours or until instant-read thermometer inserted in thickest part of chicken reads at least 165°F.

5. Remove chicken from slow cooker, and transfer to cutting board; let stand 5 minutes or until cool enough to handle.

6. Meanwhile, stir cream cheese and Cheddar cheese into slow cooker. Cover; cook on High heat setting 
5 to 10 minutes or until cheese melts. Stir.

7. Meanwhile, shred chicken with 2 forks; return to slow cooker, and stir in cooked spaghetti. Top with parsley.

To make ahead and freeze:

1. In a large bowl, mix melted butter, Worcestershire sauce, seasoned salt and garlic. Add chicken; toss to coat.

2. Pour mixture into a 1-gallon resealable food-storage plastic bag.

3. In same bowl, mix tomatoes, soup and chiles; pour over chicken in bag.

4. Seal bag, removing as much air as possible.

5. Lay flat, and freeze up to 3 months.

6. Thaw completely, 8 to 24 hours, in refrigerator.

7. Spray 5-quart slow cooker with cooking spray.

8. Pour thawed mixture into slow cooker. Follow steps 3 through 5.

Expert Tips: For ultimate creaminess, make sure cream cheese is completely soft before adding to the chicken mixture. Make a mental note of how many chicken thighs came in your package before placing them in the slow cooker. Then you can be sure you get them all when it's time to shred them.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 500 - Calories from Fat 240 - Total Fat 27g - Saturated Fat 14g - Trans Fat 1/2g - Cholesterol 135mg - Sodium 1110mg - Potassium 250mg - Total Carbohydrate 34g - Dietary Fiber 2g - Sugars 4g - Protein 29g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 25% - Vitamin C 6% - Calcium 25% - Iron 15%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 1 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 2 1/2 Lean Meat; 1 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/slow-cooker-cheesy-chicken-spaghetti/ed32bd53-ae0c-4898-a690-1154fcfb237e?utm_source=Email_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BC_2_2_2017&vcode=AQAAAABjT1AwppwKBvJgR18l4M8oTbOm1lwp3Stgkye_ui8sRkXEjTxQXRMdZEMpPfTE-wlL7_2tAdWF7G1pHoaDUaLJpi-Kr2BEjLv02HX0NvLZVg

I think I have overrun my allotted number of characters. Oh well. Hope you find something good to eat. S

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe an inch or so of snow - but the temperature really dropped last night - think we could have ice skated downtown. school was cancelled - have an idea the back roads were a sheet of ice - the boys didn't mind. i think potatoes should be easy to grow. what was funny - the day before the snow it was almost 60°. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I sure hope so Sam. I told him about the peas and he said okay. I was thinking about potatoes too. Was watching the news just now at all the snow up north. Have you gotten any in this latest sweep?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i probably would have said more than that. i would probably have told her to find someone else for fridays. --- sam



darowil said:


> No change- think I've made myself unpopular with Vicky though by asking again why. Basically told me she's their daughter and they made the decision for her good. To which I replied if I thought it was for her good I wouldn't object. Maybe not a good answer-though honest (well I hope so. I hope I wouldn't only object because I wanted to spend time with her).
> But I think I have convinced David not to raise it with them- or he will be in their bad books as well.
> So not till next Friday to look after her as the other grandma gets my day tomorrow (well today now) as she has been away. So I get to look after her in another week and then around about every 2 weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to db and your aunt to get them back in the pink really quick. kate - i hope you are taking care of yourself - these are the times when you need to do something nice for yourself. --- sam



KateB said:


> Been reading, but not commenting much. My DB is not doing so well as he has another infection (which they say is in a blood vessel and not coming from his toe....how can they tell these things?) and he has a virus in his heart. They have postponed the angioplasty in his leg and are now talking about taking all his toes from that foot, not just the one, but not until after they have done the angioplasty as this should increase the circulation and therefore speed up the healing. Meanwhile my aunt is being shuttled back and forward between the hospital she was in and the cancer centre in Glasgow - I'm not sure if this is just for more tests or for radiotherapy as my uncle is a bit vague about it all. They seem to be looking for the source of the cancer, so I'm presuming the masses on her hips are secondaries? Keep them all in your thoughts please.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad - tons of healing energy zooming her way. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just popped in for a minute to let you all know that Dawn's been down with mono and during her Dr. visits, they advised her to see cardio. They found one artery 100% blocked and put in a stent. She'll probably go home today. Hoping and praying that she's feeling better soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder what would happen? --- sam



machriste said:


> Since we didn't get any info about what we got right and wrong, I wondered if they sent that same message to everyone. Maybe I should take the test again and put in all wrong answers?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just had a situation arise which could have been disastrous for a local blind lady. Her seeing dog had led her right into the middle of a busy road, just as I got there and the lights were going green for the traffic. So I rushed out into the road and got them both back to the side safely. She was very concerned when I told her where her dog had gone. She's such a nice woman and have spoken to her a few times when I've been in town. Looks like the dog needs some more training.
> It's my day for things of a blind nature, I having new vertical blinds installed today lol!


Sadly, dogs do not see color. I am wondering if there could be some audible signal placed at that intersection to help blind persons and their dogs. This is what is working well in downtown Provo and from the tone you can even know when the time to cross is almost finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go here julie. --- sam

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/tc/infectious-mononucleosis-topic-overview#1



Lurker 2 said:


> Can't translate 'mono' can anyone help me out? Prayers of course!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pun fan. --- sam --- helping the lady was just paying it forward - lovely of you to help.



Fan said:


> Hi all, just had a situation arise which could have been disastrous for a local blind lady. Her seeing dog had led her right into the middle of a busy road, just as I got there and the lights were going green for the traffic. So I rushed out into the road and got them both back to the side safely. She was very concerned when I told her where her dog had gone. She's such a nice woman and have spoken to her a few times when I've been in town. Looks like the dog needs some more training.
> It's my day for things of a blind nature, I having new vertical blinds installed today lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that little girl has gone through more than any little should have to. --- sam



pacer said:


> I am hoping this link will work. Bella will be in the hospital until at least Monday. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=708909402602850&id=534550943372031


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how nice that he could pass peacefully. i had an aunt that ended all her prayers with "and a peaceful hour to die" and she got just that. it this works like phyllis's mom and dad i don't think the mother will last a long time - which may be a blessing for her. so sad. --- sam



angelam said:


> Sorry to hear your brother is having more problems. Sounds like you are still scuttling between hospitals. Sending all good wishes to him and also your aunt, and also get some rest yourself when you can.
> 
> Sadly my DSILs Father finally passed away peacefully yesterday but after 94 good years one can't be too sad. The problem will be how to care for his mother. I think they have been typical of many old couples who manage to prop each other up but when one dies the whole pack of cards comes tumbling down. She's 89 and definitely not fit to be left on her own.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe an inch or so of snow - but the temperature really dropped last night - think we could have ice skated downtown. school was cancelled - have an idea the back roads were a sheet of ice - the boys didn't mind. i think potatoes should be easy to grow. what was funny - the day before the snow it was almost 60°. --- sam


We're predicted to have 73F tomorrow and possible snow on Monday! The weather has gone crazy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sadly, dogs do not see color. I am wondering if there could be some audible signal placed at that intersection to help blind persons and their dogs. This is what is working well in downtown Provo and from the tone you can even know when the time to cross is almost finished.


We do have an audible signal, but the dog decided to walk in the wrong direction, and ended up in the middle of the road. The lady is going to contact the training centre here and get the problem sorted out hopefully.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pun fan. --- sam --- helping the lady was just paying it forward - lovely of you to help.


Thanks Sam, I was really worried for her safety, as Auckland drivers are not the most courteous unfortunately. 
The verticals are all up and look really good and match the new carpet very nicely, happy dance!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> how nice that he could pass peacefully. i had an aunt that ended all her prayers with "and a peaceful hour to die" and she got just that. it this works like phyllis's mom and dad i don't think the mother will last a long time - which may be a blessing for her. so sad. --- sam


She has one of the vests for home use as well. Sometimes she laughs while it shakes her body. She is quite miserable right now so not laughing right now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Thanks Sam, I was really worried for her safety, as Auckland drivers are not the most courteous unfortunately.
> The verticals are all up and look really good and match the new carpet very nicely, happy dance!


That is so wonderful. I am glad you are enjoying the renovations to your home. It is a blessing that Julie was able to introduce you to a wonderful group of people as well.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> We do have an audible signal, but the dog decided to walk in the wrong direction, and ended up in the middle of the road. The lady is going to contact the training centre here and get the problem sorted out hopefully.


Hope this can be straightened out. I would expect that the dog needs a bit more experience for sure.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow there is so much going on here on ktp ... We have many people to lift in prayer and prayers for the love ones spreading themselves to be a support ! I count it a privilege to pray for you all my ktp family. 
It is also great to hear of HEROS helping at a drop of a pin someone in grave danger !❤ What a blessing to be a part of this family ???????? thank you all for excepting one another with open arms !❤❤❤
LETS ALL HAVE A BIG GROUP ((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))))))) ❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:25 pm. Curled up in bed with Deuce and ready to go to sleep. Was a cold day out. Bit of sun this afternoon but that was replaced with snow.

Had anxiety group tonight and Gage was less then cooperative to put it mildly. I got the papers to fill out for Gages assessment and there is a paper for him to fill out. The teacher has already filled out his and returned them. We have an appointment next Thursday with the psychiatrist for him. 

Been working on the cross stitch quilt. I forgot to take a picture. I promise tomorrow. 

Hugs and love to all. Prayers for those in need of them..


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear your brother is having more problems. Sounds like you are still scuttling between hospitals. Sending all good wishes to him and also your aunt, and also get some rest yourself when you can.
> 
> Sadly my DSILs Father finally passed away peacefully yesterday but after 94 good years one can't be too sad. The problem will be how to care for his mother. I think they have been typical of many old couples who manage to prop each other up but when one dies the whole pack of cards comes tumbling down. She's 89 and definitely not fit to be left on her own.


Sending your family prayers and sympathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Been reading, but not commenting much. My DB is not doing so well as he has another infection (which they say is in a blood vessel and not coming from his toe....how can they tell these things?) and he has a virus in his heart. They have postponed the angioplasty in his leg and are now talking about taking all his toes from that foot, not just the one, but not until after they have done the angioplasty as this should increase the circulation and therefore speed up the healing. Meanwhile my aunt is being shuttled back and forward between the hospital she was in and the cancer centre in Glasgow - I'm not sure if this is just for more tests or for radiotherapy as my uncle is a bit vague about it all. They seem to be looking for the source of the cancer, so I'm presuming the masses on her hips are secondaries? Keep them all in your thoughts please.


I hope they find the infection source in your DB & get him feeling better soon.

I also hope things get settled for your aunt, poor lady being dragged about. I know radiation therapy is sometimes used to shrink tumours & help control pain, maybe that's what they are doing.
Hugs for you in this difficult time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just popped in for a minute to let you all know that Dawn's been down with mono and during her Dr. visits, they advised her to see cardio. They found one artery 100% blocked and put in a stent. She'll probably go home today. Hoping and praying that she's feeling better soon.


OMG, Dawn seems young to be needing stents & mono is so nasty. Hope she's doing better soon


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope they find the infection source in your DB & get him feeling better soon.
> 
> I also hope things get settled for your aunt, poor lady being dragged about. I know radiation therapy is sometimes used to shrink tumours & help control pain, maybe that's what they are doing.
> Hugs for you in this difficult time


Bonnie, well said.
Kate, hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't translate 'mono' can anyone help me out? Prayers of course!


Infectious mononucleosis- used to be called glandular fever


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We call it glandular fever. Very unpleasant. One of my daughters had it and it really knocked her out, even though she was otherwise healthy.


My youngest had it while going to college, it was brutal, when he was done college that spring, he laid around for about 3 months sleeping about 16 hrs/day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just had a situation arise which could have been disastrous for a local blind lady. Her seeing dog had led her right into the middle of a busy road, just as I got there and the lights were going green for the traffic. So I rushed out into the road and got them both back to the side safely. She was very concerned when I told her where her dog had gone. She's such a nice woman and have spoken to her a few times when I've been in town. Looks like the dog needs some more training.
> It's my day for things of a blind nature, I having new vertical blinds installed today lol!


Lucky you were able to rescue the poor lady


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear your brother is having more problems. Sounds like you are still scuttling between hospitals. Sending all good wishes to him and also your aunt, and also get some rest yourself when you can.
> 
> Sadly my DSILs Father finally passed away peacefully yesterday but after 94 good years one can't be too sad. The problem will be how to care for his mother. I think they have been typical of many old couples who manage to prop each other up but when one dies the whole pack of cards comes tumbling down. She's 89 and definitely not fit to be left on her own.


My condolences to your family. I hope they can find a solution for the mom. So often it seems the "caregiver " gets so worn out & they pass, then the surviving one has to go in a home


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> She has one of the vests for home use as well. Sometimes she laughs while it shakes her body. She is quite miserable right now so not laughing right now.


Poor little one, hope she's well enough to go home by Monday


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I feel so sorry for Bella, her siblings,and parents. It just broke my heart seeing the video and reading the mom's post. I can't begin to understand how they have been bearing up under such a situation with their children. I pray for the family daily and wish that a miracle would occur.



pacer said:


> She has one of the vests for home use as well. Sometimes she laughs while it shakes her body. She is quite miserable right now so not laughing right now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We got home about 7:30 from the funeral. DH got to reconnect with several cousins. His mom's last living sibling was there, he looks very poor, I'm not sure of his age, 80 something. He's the only one we know very well & is a very nice man. He won't be with us much longer, he's very frail & has cancer.
It was quite stormy when we went into the church & still snowing when we left the lunch, fortunately it only carried on for about 30 miles north on the way home. We stopped in North Battleford at the casino for supper as we've heard it was very good, it was, we will stop there again when we travel through there.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for those kind words re Robyn the blind lady. Well things haven't gone quite right for the vertical blinds, Stu just got home and noticed the ones in the man cave have been installed the wrong way round. So we have been up on chairs changing them over, it's just two windows so no big deal. He's going to leave paying the balance until Monday and phone them to let them know what went wrong. A pity because the young Brazilian guy who did them was very pleasant to deal with. At least it can be sorted easily by us and no need to call him back here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for you and Gage also Melody. Does Gage also participate in the anxiety group?


gagesmom said:


> 9:25 pm. Curled up in bed with Deuce and ready to go to sleep. Was a cold day out. Bit of sun this afternoon but that was replaced with snow.
> 
> Had anxiety group tonight and Gage was less then cooperative to put it mildly. I got the papers to fill out for Gages assessment and there is a paper for him to fill out. The teacher has already filled out his and returned them. We have an appointment next Thursday with the psychiatrist for him.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers being sent for those in need.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers for you and Gage also Melody. Does Gage also participate in the anxiety group?


Thank you Gwen ☺
Yes he does attend the groups. As a whole the parents and children all are together for about 15 mins at beginning and end of class. Group is 1 1/2 hours. I think he has been less Cooperative because they are having the children try to cope with/understand their fears which cause the anxiety. This is where I am sure he is not cooperating or wanting to do it. ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow there is so much going on here on ktp ... We have many people to lift in prayer and prayers for the love ones spreading themselves to be a support ! I count it a privilege to pray for you all my ktp family.
> It is also great to hear of HEROS helping at a drop of a pin someone in grave danger !❤ What a blessing to be a part of this family ???????? thank you all for excepting one another with open arms !❤❤❤
> LETS ALL HAVE A BIG GROUP ((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))))))) ❤❤❤❤❤❤


So glad Fan was in the right place, at the right time to help.

Prayers for all continue.

I'm in on the hug.

Another beautiful Arizona day! We had breakfast with friends from Alaska who are beginning their journey back to Alaska with a few stops along the way. They need to be home before the ice begins to melt. Hoping to be there by 1 March. The rest of the day was spent doing laundry and taking a ride to enjoy the area. Dinner out and chocolate pie here for dessert around the campfire. Showered for the night. Moving to a new spot tomorrow. Won't be far. One of our group has a couple of dr appointments yet before we move to far.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers for you and Gage also Melody. Does Gage also participate in the anxiety group?


Adding my prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Did I tell you about the demolition job we did on the RV? Can't remember if I did or not. The guys decided to remove the tv cabinet that I hit my head on 4 years ago, and raise it and installed a new tv in place of the old square tube analogue tv that was there. They did a great job! They raised it about 7"! I am not sure how I got a double image but will have to do. Can't take a better one as I am charging the phone and can't get any farther away.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Blood work came back and everything was in the normal range. So thankful!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> No change- think I've made myself unpopular with Vicky though by asking again why. Basically told me she's their daughter and they made the decision for her good. To which I replied if I thought it was for her good I wouldn't object. Maybe not a good answer-though honest (well I hope so. I hope I wouldn't only object because I wanted to spend time with her).
> But I think I have convinced David not to raise it with them- or he will be in their bad books as well.
> So not till next Friday to look after her as the other grandma gets my day tomorrow (well today now) as she has been away. So I get to look after her in another week and then around about every 2 weeks.


 :sm13: Sorry to hear your objection wasnt listened to. Shame. Not a lot you can do about it though which is a pity. They dont seem to realise the special bond that you have with Elizabeth and it is good for both of you to have the times together. Hope it all works out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Been reading, but not commenting much. My DB is not doing so well as he has another infection (which they say is in a blood vessel and not coming from his toe....how can they tell these things?) and he has a virus in his heart. They have postponed the angioplasty in his leg and are now talking about taking all his toes from that foot, not just the one, but not until after they have done the angioplasty as this should increase the circulation and therefore speed up the healing. Meanwhile my aunt is being shuttled back and forward between the hospital she was in and the cancer centre in Glasgow - I'm not sure if this is just for more tests or for radiotherapy as my uncle is a bit vague about it all. They seem to be looking for the source of the cancer, so I'm presuming the masses on her hips are secondaries? Keep them all in your thoughts please.


Big hugs Kate.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just popped in for a minute to let you all know that Dawn's been down with mono and during her Dr. visits, they advised her to see cardio. They found one artery 100% blocked and put in a stent. She'll probably go home today. Hoping and praying that she's feeling better soon.


Oh golly! Thanks for letting us know. Am glad she has the stent in now and she should feel heaps better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sadly, dogs do not see color. I am wondering if there could be some audible signal placed at that intersection to help blind persons and their dogs. This is what is working well in downtown Provo and from the tone you can even know when the time to cross is almost finished.


The lady in question had a black lab that knew his way around the shopping centre well- the new golden lab is having difficulty with the instructions given her (from my own observation a week or two ago) I spoke at length with my long time friend Gendi Ritzema who has been the senior OT at the Foundation of the Blind, for decades- she gave me the number to contact the Guide Dog Training people, I got the lady's Christian name from Fan- and down the track had a call from the Trainer (not the usual one for this lady- she happens to be on holiday) but she has promised me she will contact the lady on Monday. And thanked me for my concern.
The Shopping Centre is used frequently by the Trainers as it is so close to the Guide Dog Centre- there are the yellow three D strips all over, if one is using a cane. What I was concerned about, and Fan too, is that the drivers were unlikely to care or even understand the lady's predicament. The crossing in question has very audible signals. But it really was a case of Fan being in the right place at the right time for the lady and her dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> go here julie. --- sam
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/tc/infectious-mononucleosis-topic-overview#1


Thanks Sam- more than I ever hope to need to know- I had it at 13.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow there is so much going on here on ktp ... We have many people to lift in prayer and prayers for the love ones spreading themselves to be a support ! I count it a privilege to pray for you all my ktp family.
> It is also great to hear of HEROS helping at a drop of a pin someone in grave danger !❤ What a blessing to be a part of this family ???????? thank you all for excepting one another with open arms !❤❤❤
> LETS ALL HAVE A BIG GROUP ((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))))))) ❤❤❤❤❤❤


I am definitely in on that! Thank you Bubba Love!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Infectious mononucleosis- used to be called glandular fever


Thanks Bonnie- still known as Glandular Fever here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> maybe an inch or so of snow - but the temperature really dropped last night - think we could have ice skated downtown. school was cancelled - have an idea the back roads were a sheet of ice - the boys didn't mind. i think potatoes should be easy to grow. what was funny - the day before the snow it was almost 60°. --- sam


We have snow too, mishka did the happy dance . I don't think it will last long although we are forecast more for the weekend


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We have snow too, mishka did the happy dance . I don't think it will last long although we are forecast more for the weekend


From the forecast, I half expected to get up to a bit of snow this morning, but we don't even have any frost, just lots of grey sky. Not that I am complaining. I have my knitting group this afternoon, and having missed the last one because I had the awful cold virus that was going around, I don't want to miss this one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> From the forecast, I half expected to get up to a bit of snow this morning, but we don't even have any frost, just lots of grey sky. Not that I am complaining. I have my knitting group this afternoon, and having missed the last one because I had the awful cold virus that was going around, I don't want to miss this one.


Hope you get to your knitting group 
I've still got the awful cough , my ribs and neck hurt from coughing so much


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just had a situation arise which could have been disastrous for a local blind lady. Her seeing dog had led her right into the middle of a busy road, just as I got there and the lights were going green for the traffic. So I rushed out into the road and got them both back to the side safely. She was very concerned when I told her where her dog had gone. She's such a nice woman and have spoken to her a few times when I've been in town. Looks like the dog needs some more training.
> It's my day for things of a blind nature, I having new vertical blinds installed today lol!


Oh my, that could have been disastrous for that poor woman. So nice of you to help her out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Actually I was going to carry on again- but I have decided that I will stop talking about it. Not helping the situation at all and it could make it worse. And I start to get upset again when I write. So I will keep quite about it until (and if) the situation improves.


Good plan. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this, Angela, praying for her.


Ditto from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We're predicted to have 73F tomorrow and possible snow on Monday! The weather has gone crazy.


 :sm06: Good heavens!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow there is so much going on here on ktp ... We have many people to lift in prayer and prayers for the love ones spreading themselves to be a support ! I count it a privilege to pray for you all my ktp family.
> It is also great to hear of HEROS helping at a drop of a pin someone in grave danger !❤ What a blessing to be a part of this family ???????? thank you all for excepting one another with open arms !❤❤❤
> LETS ALL HAVE A BIG GROUP ((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))))))) ❤❤❤❤❤❤


I am in on the hug for sure!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:25 pm. Curled up in bed with Deuce and ready to go to sleep. Was a cold day out. Bit of sun this afternoon but that was replaced with snow.
> 
> Had anxiety group tonight and Gage was less then cooperative to put it mildly. I got the papers to fill out for Gages assessment and there is a paper for him to fill out. The teacher has already filled out his and returned them. We have an appointment next Thursday with the psychiatrist for him.
> 
> ...


All the best of luck for next week. I hope it helps Gage.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Did I tell you about the demolition job we did on the RV? Can't remember if I did or not. The guys decided to remove the tv cabinet that I hit my head on 4 years ago, and raise it and installed a new tv in place of the old square tube analogue tv that was there. They did a great job! They raised it about 7"! I am not sure how I got a double image but will have to do. Can't take a better one as I am charging the phone and can't get any farther away.


 :sm24: They did a great job, no more bumping your head.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get to your knitting group
> I've still got the awful cough , my ribs and neck hurt from coughing so much


Oh dear, sorry to hear that you still not well. Have you been to the doctor with it? You have had it quite a while now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah- After a further talk with Brett's Mum it has been decided that I will look after Elizabeth every Tuesday. As I told Vick I am thrilled for myself but I also think the consistency of one Grandma every week is better for Elizabeth as well. So I am much happier now.

Today was another very hot day- which I spent outside at the cricket. I was however under shade the whole time and it wasn't until late in the day it got really hot


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sadly, dogs do not see color. I am wondering if there could be some audible signal placed at that intersection to help blind persons and their dogs. This is what is working well in downtown Provo and from the tone you can even know when the time to cross is almost finished.


Our pedestrian crossings normally do that now. 
How do dogs Guide Dogs normally do it then?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Sam, I was really worried for her safety, as Auckland drivers are not the most courteous unfortunately.
> The verticals are all up and look really good and match the new carpet very nicely, happy dance!


Two of us doing a happy dance- though for totally different reasons. I see yours is now a bit more subdued.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear that you still not well. Have you been to the doctor with it? You have had it quite a while now.


Thanks Cathy I do feel a lot better than I did just the dry cough that is lingering


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yeah- After a further talk with Brett's Mum it has been decided that I will look after Elizabeth every Tuesday. As I told Vick I am thrilled for myself but I also think the consistency of one Grandma every week is better for Elizabeth as well. So I am much happier now.
> 
> Today was another very hot day- which I spent outside at the cricket. I was however under shade the whole time and it wasn't until late in the day it got really hot


I am glad things are working out better. :sm11:

I see that there is still extreme heat forecast for the next few days. Glad you were in the shade!

For some reason we havent been getting your weather (thank goodness this time). Today was 26c with cool breeze by late afternoon again, tomorrow 26 and Sunday 21c.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I am off to bed. Gosh the weeks are going too fast! New TP tomorrow already. :sm06: 

Goodnight all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:30am and I have already been up for an hour. Dog has been out and I am relaxing before getting Gages lunch made and stuff on the go for school. Friday again. Wow where has the week gone? 

Have been enjoying my cross stitching. A nice change of pace. ☺☺

Will check in later.???? 

Was awake last night thinking about Dawn. Sending hugs to you my friend. Hope you are feeling well again soon. ☺


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get to your knitting group
> I've still got the awful cough , my ribs and neck hurt from coughing so much


Sorry to hear that the cough is so bad. It does seem to drag on, but you seem to have a worse dose than most. About an hour after I reported that we had no snow, I looked out, and guess what - it was snowing. It went on for three hours, but did not settle at all. It has now stopped, and the sun is making an effort to show through. I'm off now to get ready to knit and natter!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah- After a further talk with Brett's Mum it has been decided that I will look after Elizabeth every Tuesday. As I told Vick I am thrilled for myself but I also think the consistency of one Grandma every week is better for Elizabeth as well. So I am much happier now.
> 
> Today was another very hot day- which I spent outside at the cricket. I was however under shade the whole time and it wasn't until late in the day it got really hot


Glad it got sorted out.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got the good news (it does seem to have been in short supply here recently!) that my DB got his angioplasty on his leg done this morning and it seems to have been successful in improving the circulation to his foot. This won't change the all-toes-off prognosis, but means he should heal better and hopefully will keep his lower leg for now at least.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, so glad you got your regular Tuesday back! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yeah- After a further talk with Brett's Mum it has been decided that I will look after Elizabeth every Tuesday. As I told Vick I am thrilled for myself but I also think the consistency of one Grandma every week is better for Elizabeth as well. So I am much happier now.
> 
> Today was another very hot day- which I spent outside at the cricket. I was however under shade the whole time and it wasn't until late in the day it got really hot


That is good news Margaret . Both you and Elizabeth will be happy . I think children need consistency and routine


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got the good news (it does seem to have been in short supply here recently!) that my DB got his angioplasty on his leg done this morning and it seems to have been successful in improving the circulation to his foot. This won't change the all-toes-off prognosis, but means he should heal better and hopefully will keep his lower leg for now at least.


That is better news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, so glad you got some good news! I'm so glad it has improved circulation. Sorry he has to still lose the toes and wonderful that this will help with not losing his lower leg.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, hoping you don't get bad storms with that type of extreme weather change.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry to hear that the cough is so bad. It does seem to drag on, but you seem to have a worse dose than most. About an hour after I reported that we had no snow, I looked out, and guess what - it was snowing. It went on for three hours, but did not settle at all. It has now stopped, and the sun is making an effort to show through. I'm off now to get ready to knit and natter!


Ours has disappeared as well although it does keep trying to come back . No sign of any sun


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, sorry you are still sick. Healing wishes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just got the good news (it does seem to have been in short supply here recently!) that my DB got his angioplasty on his leg done this morning and it seems to have been successful in improving the circulation to his foot. This won't change the all-toes-off prognosis, but means he should heal better and hopefully will keep his lower leg for now at least.


That is good news . Hope he heals better and gets rid of any infection


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, sorry you are still sick. Healing wishes.


Thank you Daralene I'm a lot better , got rid of all the flu like symptoms just can't get rid of the cough


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome that they were able to renovate the tv area and put in the new tv. No more bumped head!!! Sounds like such a wonderful trip you are having. MY dream come true...LOL! In retrospect wish we hadn't sold our old rv but it is in the past and was a need at the time. Probably couldn't get DH to do such a trip anyway; heck, I can't get him up to Ohio! LOL. Oh well, glad you are having such a good time. Hope your health is holding up too. Concerned about the shaking and will be glad when you are able to get that checked out. Looking forward to seeing you at the KAP whenever it is.



tami_ohio said:


> Did I tell you about the demolition job we did on the RV? Can't remember if I did or not. The guys decided to remove the tv cabinet that I hit my head on 4 years ago, and raise it and installed a new tv in place of the old square tube analogue tv that was there. They did a great job! They raised it about 7"! I am not sure how I got a double image but will have to do. Can't take a better one as I am charging the phone and can't get any farther away.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good news Kate. Will continue praying that the next surgery will also be a grand success!


KateB said:


> Just got the good news (it does seem to have been in short supply here recently!) that my DB got his angioplasty on his leg done this morning and it seems to have been successful in improving the circulation to his foot. This won't change the all-toes-off prognosis, but means he should heal better and hopefully will keep his lower leg for now at least.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, so glad you got your regular Tuesday back! :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Hey Rookie* any news on the dates for the KAP? I know some folk need to put in for leave from work and plan around other plans/vacation. Sure hoping some of our new folks will be able to attend. I know Brock had a promotion since the last KAP and even though he is at the same location had lots more responsibilities and may just need a nudge to confirm with you dates. Just thought I'd pass this info along.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene I'm a lot better , got rid of all the flu like symptoms just can't get rid of the cough


Glad the flu like symptoms are gone, but sorry the cough is hanging on. Can drive one up the wall. Continued Healing Wishes. :sm01:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome that they were able to renovate the tv area and put in the new tv. No more bumped head!!! Sounds like such a wonderful trip you are having. MY dream come true...LOL! In retrospect wish we hadn't sold our old rv but it is in the past and was a need at the time. Probably couldn't get DH to do such a trip anyway; heck, I can't get him up to Ohio! LOL. Oh well, glad you are having such a good time. Hope your health is holding up too. Concerned about the shaking and will be glad when you are able to get that checked out. Looking forward to seeing you at the KAP whenever it is.


That's too bad. Everyone would enjoy his serenading in person! Just remembering that time in Bob Evans when he sang to you over the phone. Fond Memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, so glad you are seeing friends before they head out for Alaska. Continued wishes for safe travels. Will look for post about the renovation.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Did I tell you about the demolition job we did on the RV? Can't remember if I did or not. The guys decided to remove the tv cabinet that I hit my head on 4 years ago, and raise it and installed a new tv in place of the old square tube analogue tv that was there. They did a great job! They raised it about 7"! I am not sure how I got a double image but will have to do. Can't take a better one as I am charging the phone and can't get any farther away.


Great Job!!!! Nice to know your head will be safe. I'm sure that was awful when it happened, enough to get them to renovate, albeit 4 yrs. later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I always thought seaming was the worst part of knitting but after the last couple of hours I think it's definitely picking up stitches . I've finished a dress apart from the neckline and I just cannot get it right . I've knit so many rows , frogged , did a knitted picot edge , frogged , crochet picot edge frogged , just plain crochet edge frogged 
I'm beginning to think it will make a nice dishcloth 
This is what I now look like ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I always thought seaming was the worst part of knitting but after the last couple of hours I think it's definitely picking up stitches . I've finished a dress apart from the neckline and I just cannot get it right . I've knit so many rows , frogged , did a knitted picot edge , frogged , crochet picot edge frogged , just plain crochet edge frogged
> I'm beginning to think it will make a nice dishcloth
> This is what I now look like ????


Picking up stitches is my pet hate too, I never get them looking neat and have often resorted to knitting a button band separately and sewing it on!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get to your knitting group
> I've still got the awful cough , my ribs and neck hurt from coughing so much


That nasty bug sure seems to hang on. Hope your DH doesn't catch it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah- After a further talk with Brett's Mum it has been decided that I will look after Elizabeth every Tuesday. As I told Vick I am thrilled for myself but I also think the consistency of one Grandma every week is better for Elizabeth as well. So I am much happier now.
> 
> Today was another very hot day- which I spent outside at the cricket. I was however under shade the whole time and it wasn't until late in the day it got really hot


I'm glad you got things sorted out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got the good news (it does seem to have been in short supply here recently!) that my DB got his angioplasty on his leg done this morning and it seems to have been successful in improving the circulation to his foot. This won't change the all-toes-off prognosis, but means he should heal better and hopefully will keep his lower leg for now at least.


That s good news & you certainly need some after the past while.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I always thought seaming was the worst part of knitting but after the last couple of hours I think it's definitely picking up stitches . I've finished a dress apart from the neckline and I just cannot get it right . I've knit so many rows , frogged , did a knitted picot edge , frogged , crochet picot edge frogged , just plain crochet edge frogged
> I'm beginning to think it will make a nice dishcloth
> This is what I now look like ????


What are you making that's giving you such grief?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't translate 'mono' can anyone help me out? Prayers of course!


So sorry to hear Dawn has mono. I see others have already mentioned the definition of mono. Not what she needed for sure. Strange, as I was just told last week that I had mono at some time in my life, which was untreated. All I know is I never knew it, but I sure do know I have been tired as far back as I can remember.

Dawn has been through so much then to have this and problems with the heart. Oh Dear....not good news at all. Thankfully, they can treat her for both things and hopefully get her back in good shape. She must have been so tired. Yes, prayers for a dear friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I think he was impressed that I have more awareness of things Maori than many Pakeha. Certainly more vocab.
> 
> It was a bore- by three I was ravenous- fortunately I had been given a box of left overs!


I imagine you did surprise him Julie, in a very good way, and treated him with the respect he may not get from others. Nice that he saw these special qualities in you and rewarded you with a lovely gesture.

Great, love it that you got a box of left overs. Wonderful!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

A very grey, dreary Friday afternoon here and very cold. I've seen the odd snowflake floating by but it never actually snows. Wish it would just get on and snow if that's what's going to happen then maybe we could get back to some more spring like weather. I've been out and got shopping done this morning so now it's just an afternoon to stay in the warm and knit and catch up here.

Margaret, glad to hear you managed to get your days with Elizabeth sorted out. Not good to have bad feeling between mother and daughter.
Fan, what a good think you were able to reach the lady with her guide dog and get them both to safety. Sounds like the dog has problems. She can't afford to have a dog that is not 100% reliable.
Melody, I hope Gages' visit to a psychiatrist next week will help and get him started on a path towards dealing with his problems.
Kate, pleased to hear your DB got his angiogram.
Thank you all for your messages of sympathy. Haven't heard when the funeral will be yet but I imagine some next week.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> how many will you get right - this has to do with our government but all of you are welcome to try. just curious how you do. --- sam
> 
> http://braincandy.net/?can-you-answer-the-21-questions-that-every-american-should-know


Sam, it said I got the top score but I couldn't find out the ones I got right and the ones I got wrong. Would like to know. Funny this came up as I was just thinking I need to study for a citizenship test. Even when I got on the computer I was going to look up and get the government requirements of what I should study for.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a nasty jolt to my very fragile ego- I had awful issues about the large size of breasts I was developing, and Mum was refusing to get me a bra- I went everywhere with arms crossed over my chest. Then I came down with Glandular Fever- I was delirious for about three days- missed school for nearly three months. And Menarche (Sp?) brought very painful periods ending always in vomiting, after hours of the most awful agony. Not the most wonderful time of my life, No.


What an awful time. I'm wondering why some have painful periods and others don't. I used to get sick also and pass out. Awful premenstrual syndrome. Sometimes awful cramps. One good thing about being older, I don't have to contend with that. Much more even keel and I love that. I'm wondering if it is hormones as we sure didn't have that before the periods. No fun at all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's a school holiday here and no nursery either for Luke so we went up to the garden center as I wanted more wool for another cardi for Caitlin - seems mad, but there is a small craft shop in there. While we were there Luke was fascinated by a JCB forklift truck and his day was made when the guy asked him if he wanted to sit in it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's a school holiday here and no nursery either for Luke so we went up to the garden center as I wanted more wool for another cardi for Caitlin - seems mad, but there is a small craft shop in there. While we were there Luke was fascinated by a JCB forklift truck and his day was made when the guy asked him if he wanted to sit in it!


What a treat for a small boy! Reminds me of when my DGS was a similar age and a fire engine drove into the park where we were. I think the fireman had just come in to get some lunch from the nearby cafe but when he saw Rob gazing at the engine he asked him if he would like to sit in it. He could hardly contain his excitement! Sadly I didn't have a camera with me and it was pre mobile phone days.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are you making that's giving you such grief?


A dress I've put it down will try again tomorrow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It's a school holiday here and no nursery either for Luke so we went up to the garden center as I wanted more wool for another cardi for Caitlin - seems mad, but there is a small craft shop in there. While we were there Luke was fascinated by a JCB forklift truck and his day was made when the guy asked him if he wanted to sit in it!


There is a nice craft shop at the garden centre near me too 
Did Luke want to buy one ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, great news.
Tami, good job, no more bumped head.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, good news on your DB.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, what a thrill for our dear Luke.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah- After a further talk with Brett's Mum it has been decided that I will look after Elizabeth every Tuesday. As I told Vick I am thrilled for myself but I also think the consistency of one Grandma every week is better for Elizabeth as well. So I am much happier now.
> 
> Today was another very hot day- which I spent outside at the cricket. I was however under shade the whole time and it wasn't until late in the day it got really hot


I am so relieved, pleased, well really thrilled that good sense has finally prevailed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got the good news (it does seem to have been in short supply here recently!) that my DB got his angioplasty on his leg done this morning and it seems to have been successful in improving the circulation to his foot. This won't change the all-toes-off prognosis, but means he should heal better and hopefully will keep his lower leg for now at least.


That is quite encouraging!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I always thought seaming was the worst part of knitting but after the last couple of hours I think it's definitely picking up stitches . I've finished a dress apart from the neckline and I just cannot get it right . I've knit so many rows , frogged , did a knitted picot edge , frogged , crochet picot edge frogged , just plain crochet edge frogged
> I'm beginning to think it will make a nice dishcloth
> This is what I now look like ????


I've always dreaded picking up, until the light bulb lit up, and I used those clever plastic safety pin stitch markers, that can be removed, to get things more evenly spread. I am wondering what the exact problem is, Sonja?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I imagine you did surprise him Julie, in a very good way, and treated him with the respect he may not get from others. Nice that he saw these special qualities in you and rewarded you with a lovely gesture.
> 
> Great, love it that you got a box of left overs. Wonderful!


 :sm24: :sm24: People can be a bit prickly when you ask where they are from- but I do like working out that someone truly belongs here, although when you go back far enough even Maori emigrated here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> A very grey, dreary Friday afternoon here and very cold. I've seen the odd snowflake floating by but it never actually snows. Wish it would just get on and snow if that's what's going to happen then maybe we could get back to some more spring like weather. I've been out and got shopping done this morning so now it's just an afternoon to stay in the warm and knit and catch up here.
> 
> Margaret, glad to hear you managed to get your days with Elizabeth sorted out. Not good to have bad feeling between mother and daughter.
> Fan, what a good think you were able to reach the lady with her guide dog and get them both to safety. Sounds like the dog has problems. She can't afford to have a dog that is not 100% reliable.
> ...


From my observation of the two of them working, in previous weeks, the dog is having difficulty interpreting commands. It is in my opinion possible she is not really suited to the work. It could have been a disaster at that particular crossing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What an awful time. I'm wondering why some have painful periods and others don't. I used to get sick also and pass out. Awful premenstrual syndrome. Sometimes awful cramps. One good thing about being older, I don't have to contend with that. Much more even keel and I love that. I'm wondering if it is hormones as we sure didn't have that before the periods. No fun at all.


One doctor blithely reassured me it would come right after I'd had a baby- that was when I really became aware of PMT. I really like being past all that mess and palaver, rising 19 years now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a school holiday here and no nursery either for Luke so we went up to the garden center as I wanted more wool for another cardi for Caitlin - seems mad, but there is a small craft shop in there. While we were there Luke was fascinated by a JCB forklift truck and his day was made when the guy asked him if he wanted to sit in it!


Nice when something so simple gives so much pleasure!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Cathy I do feel a lot better than I did just the dry cough that is lingering


I'm having the same problem! My cough has been around about a week, and it is driving me crazy. Can't sleep, so nap during the day. I've emailed my doc to see if there is anything else I can do. I only have inhalers, no breathing treatment machine. The breathing treatments really help my nephews, but doc says that inhalers are just good enough. I disagree; I think it would help. Waiting to see what he says.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought you were a US citizen Cashmeregma; are you Canadian? Or are you wanting to get citizenship for another country?


Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, it said I got the top score but I couldn't find out the ones I got right and the ones I got wrong. Would like to know. Funny this came up as I was just thinking I need to study for a citizenship test. Even when I got on the computer I was going to look up and get the government requirements of what I should study for.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've always dreaded picking up, until the light bulb lit up, and I used those clever plastic safety pin stitch markers, that can be removed, to get things more evenly spread. I am wondering what the exact problem is, Sonja?!


I just can't get it to look right , it's uneven messy and has holes , going to try again tomorrow using a smaller needle


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a school holiday here and no nursery either for Luke so we went up to the garden center as I wanted more wool for another cardi for Caitlin - seems mad, but there is a small craft shop in there. While we were there Luke was fascinated by a JCB forklift truck and his day was made when the guy asked him if he wanted to sit in it!


Cute, my GKs would also be in there !
I'm not sure if I posted this before but DH took the mower off the old lawnmower & built a box on the back for me to use around the yard as so often the quad isn't around. GS loves driving it around


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just can't get it to look right , it's uneven messy and has holes , going to try again tomorrow using a smaller needle


So frustrating!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the day before this snow it was almost 60° here and is to be in the 50's tomorrow. we will see. it doesn't look like it now. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> We're predicted to have 73F tomorrow and possible snow on Monday! The weather has gone crazy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I thought you were a US citizen Cashmeregma; are you Canadian? Or are you wanting to get citizenship for another country?


I'm Canadian.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good tami - a new television is always good. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Did I tell you about the demolition job we did on the RV? Can't remember if I did or not. The guys decided to remove the tv cabinet that I hit my head on 4 years ago, and raise it and installed a new tv in place of the old square tube analogue tv that was there. They did a great job! They raised it about 7"! I am not sure how I got a double image but will have to do. Can't take a better one as I am charging the phone and can't get any farther away.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm having the same problem! My cough has been around about a week, and it is driving me crazy. Can't sleep, so nap during the day. I've emailed my doc to see if there is anything else I can do. I only have inhalers, no breathing treatment machine. The breathing treatments really help my nephews, but doc says that inhalers are just good enough. I disagree; I think it would help. Waiting to see what he says.


Hope you get some rest soon and relief from the cough


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute, my GKs would also be in there !
> I'm not sure if I posted this before but DH took the mower off the old lawnmower & built a box on the back for me to use around the yard as so often the quad isn't around. GS loves driving it around


What fun for him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I just can't get it to look right , it's uneven messy and has holes , going to try again tomorrow using a smaller needle


Oh dear. That's not good. Hope it goes better tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just can't get it to look right , it's uneven messy and has holes , going to try again tomorrow using a smaller needle


Hope that solves the problem!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's a school holiday here and no nursery either for Luke so we went up to the garden center as I wanted more wool for another cardi for Caitlin - seems mad, but there is a small craft shop in there. While we were there Luke was fascinated by a JCB forklift truck and his day was made when the guy asked him if he wanted to sit in it!


Wow, what a lucky thing to have happen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you been putting vicks on your feet. list to dr sam here sonja - vicks those feet!!! --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hope you get to your knitting group
> I've still got the awful cough , my ribs and neck hurt from coughing so much


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news margaret --- sam



darowil said:


> Yeah- After a further talk with Brett's Mum it has been decided that I will look after Elizabeth every Tuesday. As I told Vick I am thrilled for myself but I also think the consistency of one Grandma every week is better for Elizabeth as well. So I am much happier now.
> 
> Today was another very hot day- which I spent outside at the cricket. I was however under shade the whole time and it wasn't until late in the day it got really hot


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One doctor blithely reassured me it would come right after I'd had a baby- that was when I really became aware of PMT. I really like being past all that mess and palaver, rising 19 years now.


At,least,that's one advantage of getting older.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm having the same problem! My cough has been around about a week, and it is driving me crazy. Can't sleep, so nap during the day. I've emailed my doc to see if there is anything else I can do. I only have inhalers, no breathing treatment machine. The breathing treatments really help my nephews, but doc says that inhalers are just good enough. I disagree; I think it would help. Waiting to see what he says.


Hope it clears up soon. One gets so tired of coughing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> At,least,that's one advantage of getting older.


I certainly see it as an advantage!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds good - it always seems once they start cutting they don't seem to stop. i hope this will do the trick for your db. tons of healing energy zooming his way. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just got the good news (it does seem to have been in short supply here recently!) that my DB got his angioplasty on his leg done this morning and it seems to have been successful in improving the circulation to his foot. This won't change the all-toes-off prognosis, but means he should heal better and hopefully will keep his lower leg for now at least.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, sure hope Gage accepts the help. My girlfriend went through the same thing with 2 sons. It took a long time, but they are finally doing better. It took a very long time and wasn't fun at all. Support of friends for you is essential.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, thankful you were nearby to help that lady.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - skinny jeans and all. --- sam



KateB said:


> It's a school holiday here and no nursery either for Luke so we went up to the garden center as I wanted more wool for another cardi for Caitlin - seems mad, but there is a small craft shop in there. While we were there Luke was fascinated by a JCB forklift truck and his day was made when the guy asked him if he wanted to sit in it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good looking grandson - i bet the setup comes in handy when you are gardening. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute, my GKs would also be in there !
> I'm not sure if I posted this before but DH took the mower off the old lawnmower & built a box on the back for me to use around the yard as so often the quad isn't around. GS loves driving it around


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm Canadian.


So since you've lived & worked in the US all your adult life do you get the US old age pension or one from Canada? Just being nosey????Hope that's Ok


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> good looking grandson - i bet the setup comes in handy when you are gardening. --- sam


Yes, he hauled up lots of stuff last fall for me


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute, my GKs would also be in there !
> I'm not sure if I posted this before but DH took the mower off the old lawnmower & built a box on the back for me to use around the yard as so often the quad isn't around. GS loves driving it around


Yes, one of my grandsons would love that. One day when we took him to a garden centre, they had a display of mobility scooters. He looked them over carefully, then said, "I don't want one of these - they haven't got any mower blades". He didn't know what a mobility scooter was, just thought it was some sort of ride on mower! He has lots of ride on videos on his mini iPad.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've always dreaded picking up, until the light bulb lit up, and I used those clever plastic safety pin stitch markers, that can be removed, to get things more evenly spread. I am wondering what the exact problem is, Sonja?!


I use a similar method, but just divide the piece from which I am picking up with ordinary dressmaking pins. I have only very recently acquired the little plastic ones. I usually put them in at intervals of about 10 or 12 stitches to be picked up. Not my favourite process, but doable!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Did I tell you about the demolition job we did on the RV? Can't remember if I did or not. The guys decided to remove the tv cabinet that I hit my head on 4 years ago, and raise it and installed a new tv in place of the old square tube analogue tv that was there. They did a great job! They raised it about 7"! I am not sure how I got a double image but will have to do. Can't take a better one as I am charging the phone and can't get any farther away.


Looks good! Who would guess it was not original equipment!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yeah- After a further talk with Brett's Mum it has been decided that I will look after Elizabeth every Tuesday. As I told Vick I am thrilled for myself but I also think the consistency of one Grandma every week is better for Elizabeth as well. So I am much happier now.
> 
> Today was another very hot day- which I spent outside at the cricket. I was however under shade the whole time and it wasn't until late in the day it got really hot


Sounds like win-win, always the best way to go.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I thought you were a US citizen Cashmeregma; are you Canadian? Or are you wanting to get citizenship for another country?


I had always assumed the same, but I see you confirm later that you are indeed Canadian. Well, as I have twice in my life almost become Canadian, I have to empathise with your situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I use a similar method, but just divide the piece from which I am picking up with ordinary dressmaking pins. I have only very recently acquired the little plastic ones. I usually put them in at intervals of about 10 or 12 stitches to be picked up. Not my favourite process, but doable!


 :sm24: Maybe your pins are longer than ours? Although the glass headed ones are a bit longer- someone gifted me the safety-pin type marker, a while back, perhaps was over generous, gave half of them away to a friend (she knits for growing numbers of grandchildren), could now do with more!!!!!!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Maybe your pins are longer than ours? Although the glass headed ones are a bit longer- someone gifted me the safety-pin type marker, a while back, perhaps was over generous, gave half of them away to a friend (she knits for growing numbers of grandchildren), could now do with more!!!!!!


Not really. They were never a perfect solution. More recently, I have had both longer pins and the little padlock type markers, both of which work better. Incidentally, one of my friends uses ordinary metal safety pins to join pieces of knitting prior to sewing up. She says, reasonably enough, that this has two advantages: a) they stay in place, and b)if you forget to remove one, no one gets injured when they try on the garment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Not really. They were never a perfect solution. More recently, I have had both longer pins and the little padlock type markers, both of which work better. Incidentally, one of my friends uses ordinary metal safety pins to join pieces of knitting prior to sewing up. She says, reasonably enough, that this has two advantages: a) they stay in place, and b)if you forget to remove one, no one gets injured when they try on the garment!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got the good news (it does seem to have been in short supply here recently!) that my DB got his angioplasty on his leg done this morning and it seems to have been successful in improving the circulation to his foot. This won't change the all-toes-off prognosis, but means he should heal better and hopefully will keep his lower leg for now at least.


Well that is good news. Hopefully it will have worked well so that things don't get any worse for him than they are now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, can understand how grandson loves riding it around. I would have loved that too. I always was a tomboy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Picking up stitches is my pet hate too, I never get them looking neat and have often resorted to knitting a button band separately and sewing it on!


For some strange reason the cardigan I am doing now has the neckband knitted separately and sewn on! Guess who decided not to follow that part of the pattern?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, can understand how grandson loves riding it around. I would have loved that too. I always was a tomboy.


Me too.....hell, I would still love a shot of it! :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry folks - meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-449707-1.html#10334674


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm Canadian.


Are you likely to have problems crossing the border now with your new President's rules? My brother is Canadian but has lived in the U.S. for more than 50 years. He hasn't crossed the border for some time because he's afraid he won't be able to get back in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a school holiday here and no nursery either for Luke so we went up to the garden center as I wanted more wool for another cardi for Caitlin - seems mad, but there is a small craft shop in there. While we were there Luke was fascinated by a JCB forklift truck and his day was made when the guy asked him if he wanted to sit in it!


What fun for Luke- he looks so happy in it.
It sure is a fuuny place to have a craft shop. But I guess if one family member doesn't want to look at plants etc they can look at crafts. And diversity seems to be needed these days.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> What fun for Luke- he looks so happy in it.
> It sure is a fuuny place to have a craft shop. But I guess if one family member doesn't want to look at plants etc they can look at crafts. And diversity seems to be needed these days.


Indeed, they've also got a couple of clothes shops, a pets area (rabbits and various birds), a kitchen equipment area, a shop selling fancy foodstuffs, a pet supplies shop, garden furniture and other indoor furniture, fancy goods (ornaments and the like) and a restaurant! Oh, I forgot the toy shop!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As part of changing jobs David is now doing some studies. Yesterday he started a practical course- learnt the theory behind climbing trees and about the equipment needed. In a couple of weeks they start climbing. Then in a few weeks a 3 day course on using a chain saw.
Next week he starts a Graduate Certificate which goes into the theory aspects and which will enable to act as a consultant so he doesn't need to keep climbing trees once it gets too hard for him. 
All while he is still doing his old job and working on the house!
He heads off tomorrow around 6pm for a week and Maryanne returns around 10pm. So miss each other by a few hours.
Planning on going down to see Mum again for a few days next week before David gets back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Indeed, they've also got a couple of clothes shops, a pets area (rabbits and various birds), a kitchen equipment area, a shop selling fancy foodstuffs, a pet supplies shop, garden furniture and other indoor furniture, fancy goods (ornaments and the like) and a restaurant! Oh, I forgot the toy shop!


Sounding more like a shopping centre! No excuse for everyone to find something to do. What about a coffee area?
Bunnings (a hardware chain store) has a coffee area inside with simple eats as well-so when I am with David I often end up here. And outside they have BBQs which sell sausages in bread and cold drinks- these are run by different charities with proceeds going to the charities not to Bunnings. A great way to make money for them as a large number of the people going in pick one up on the way or out. I've know David say we will near Bunnings lets just go and get a sausage. 
Saw that they are opening up in England- and are expecting that people will be confused by the sausages.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Starting an antibiotic for the cough. I hope it will work! He also had the results of my sleep study, and he said it showed severe obstructive sleep apnea. Last time it was not severe, but I did the test at the hospital not at hope. Getting a new machine, so will see how that works.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm having the same problem! My cough has been around about a week, and it is driving me crazy. Can't sleep, so nap during the day. I've emailed my doc to see if there is anything else I can do. I only have inhalers, no breathing treatment machine. The breathing treatments really help my nephews, but doc says that inhalers are just good enough. I disagree; I think it would help. Waiting to see what he says.


When I had one of these decades ago now a doctor friend told me to take a low dose of codeine (may need to get it with Panadol/acetaminophen). And then a few years ago a pulmonary specialist told Maryanne the same. Take it for a few days.
Stops the irritation . The more you cough you more you irritate the airways and prompts you to cough again. One of the effects of codeine is a cough suppresent so you stop coughing. You need to take it for a few days. I have found that it does work- so it was good to find out how and to have it confirmed by a specialist. (if you have a tendency towards constipation take precautions as it also slows down the gut. And I need to take it with food as it irritates my stomach).

Please note that this is only for a dry irritable cough which persists. For a productive cough don't use this (well maybe a dose to allow to sleep sometimes as sleep is also vital) but must cough up the gunk or you will just get worse.

The low doses I am talking about can be bought over the counter here but only in combination with Panadol/acetaminophen. Codeine alone can be used to make more potent drugs but in combination with Panadol it can't be used for this purpose. (over here 30mgs of codeine is a controlled drug but mix it with Panadol and it isn't. Asked a pharmacist once why and this was the answer. Made a great deal of sense then).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just can't get it to look right , it's uneven messy and has holes , going to try again tomorrow using a smaller needle


Depending on the number of stitches halve, quarter or even divide into eighths the stitch number. And then place pins, markers etc evenly place along the edge. Pick up the required number in each section. 
As you are likely adjusting the pattern and so not knowing how many stitches to pick up. Where you are picking up along rows (rather than stitches) pick up 3 stitches for every 4 rows. And one stitch per stitch. 
If it is easier you can pick up too many stitches and then decrease on the first row back to the number you need.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute, my GKs would also be in there !
> I'm not sure if I posted this before but DH took the mower off the old lawnmower & built a box on the back for me to use around the yard as so often the quad isn't around. GS loves driving it around


The girls loved driving David's parents ride on mower round the front yard on the farm as well.
What a great idea of your DHs for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm Canadian.


Can you keep the Canadian if you get US citizenship?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Starting an antibiotic for the cough. I hope it will work! He also had the results of my sleep study, and he said it showed severe obstructive sleep apnea. Last time it was not severe, but I did the test at the hospital not at hope. Getting a new machine, so will see how that works.


Hope it works for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too.....hell, I would still love a shot of it! :sm09:


????????come over in the summer & you can give it a go????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Indeed, they've also got a couple of clothes shops, a pets area (rabbits and various birds), a kitchen equipment area, a shop selling fancy foodstuffs, a pet supplies shop, garden furniture and other indoor furniture, fancy goods (ornaments and the like) and a restaurant! Oh, I forgot the toy shop!


Sounds like the big greenhouse just outside Edmonton that I've been to a couple of times


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounding more like a shopping centre! No excuse for everyone to find something to do. What about a coffee area?
> Bunnings (a hardware chain store) has a coffee area inside with simple eats as well-so when I am with David I often end up here. And outside they have BBQs which sell sausages in bread and cold drinks- these are run by different charities with proceeds going to the charities not to Bunnings. A great way to make money for them as a large number of the people going in pick one up on the way or out. I've know David say we will near Bunnings lets just go and get a sausage.
> Saw that they are opening up in England- and are expecting that people will be confused by the sausages.


That's a great way to make money for charities


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Starting an antibiotic for the cough. I hope it will work! He also had the results of my sleep study, and he said it showed severe obstructive sleep apnea. Last time it was not severe, but I did the test at the hospital not at hope. Getting a new machine, so will see how that works.


I hope the machine works well, they sure make a great difference to many people


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I had one of these decades ago now a doctor friend told me to take a low dose of codeine (may need to get it with Panadol/acetaminophen). And then a few years ago a pulmonary specialist told Maryanne the same. Take it for a few days.
> Stops the irritation . The more you cough you more you irritate the airways and prompts you to cough again. One of the effects of codeine is a cough suppresent so you stop coughing. You need to take it for a few days. I have found that it does work- so it was good to find out how and to have it confirmed by a specialist. (if you have a tendency towards constipation take precautions as it also slows down the gut. And I need to take it with food as it irritates my stomach).
> 
> Please note that this is only for a dry irritable cough which persists. For a productive cough don't use this (well maybe a dose to allow to sleep sometimes as sleep is also vital) but must cough up the gunk or you will just get worse.
> ...


DIL gives Tylenol syrup with codeine when they have that kind if cough


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7:30am and I have already been up for an hour. Dog has been out and I am relaxing before getting Gages lunch made and stuff on the go for school. Friday again. Wow where has the week gone?
> 
> Have been enjoying my cross stitching. A nice change of pace. ☺☺
> 
> ...


She was sent home today so that's positive news!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got the good news (it does seem to have been in short supply here recently!) that my DB got his angioplasty on his leg done this morning and it seems to have been successful in improving the circulation to his foot. This won't change the all-toes-off prognosis, but means he should heal better and hopefully will keep his lower leg for now at least.


Celebrating the good news.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the machine works well, they sure make a great difference to many people


The last one did help, so I'm sure this one will also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene I'm a lot better , got rid of all the flu like symptoms just can't get rid of the cough


Sorry to hear that you're still coughing. We have the flu bug here too but it's settling into sinus and ears. Hope you're all better soon.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DIL gives Tylenol syrup with codeine when they have that kind if cough


We can't get cough syrup with codeine without a prescription, so if I don't improve, I'll request that next week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The last one did help, so I'm sure this one will also.


I hope so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We can't get cough syrup with codeine without a prescription, so if I don't improve, I'll request that next week.


If you can get codeine over the counter in any form it works. Doesn't need to be for coughs specifically or a syrup.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too!


KateB said:


> Me too.....hell, I would still love a shot of it! :sm09:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> If you can get codeine over the counter in any form it works. Doesn't need to be for coughs specifically or a syrup.


I don't think we can get codeine in any over the counter medicine. FDA rules! But, I will check.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: They did a great job, no more bumping your head.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah- After a further talk with Brett's Mum it has been decided that I will look after Elizabeth every Tuesday. As I told Vick I am thrilled for myself but I also think the consistency of one Grandma every week is better for Elizabeth as well. So I am much happier now.
> 
> Today was another very hot day- which I spent outside at the cricket. I was however under shade the whole time and it wasn't until late in the day it got really hot


Sounds like things are better. I am reading really fast to keep up and not commenting much, so might be missing which days you are loosing


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got the good news (it does seem to have been in short supply here recently!) that my DB got his angioplasty on his leg done this morning and it seems to have been successful in improving the circulation to his foot. This won't change the all-toes-off prognosis, but means he should heal better and hopefully will keep his lower leg for now at least.


Good news! Prayers continue for good healing


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome that they were able to renovate the tv area and put in the new tv. No more bumped head!!! Sounds like such a wonderful trip you are having. MY dream come true...LOL! In retrospect wish we hadn't sold our old rv but it is in the past and was a need at the time. Probably couldn't get DH to do such a trip anyway; heck, I can't get him up to Ohio! LOL. Oh well, glad you are having such a good time. Hope your health is holding up too. Concerned about the shaking and will be glad when you are able to get that checked out. Looking forward to seeing you at the KAP whenever it is.


We are loving it! It hardly seems possible that the trip is half over already. Health is good. The more I think about it the more it seems like part of a panic attack. But I will get it checked. Looking forward to KAP for sure!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, so glad you are seeing friends before they head out for Alaska. Continued wishes for safe travels. Will look for post about the renovation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a school holiday here and no nursery either for Luke so we went up to the garden center as I wanted more wool for another cardi for Caitlin - seems mad, but there is a small craft shop in there. While we were there Luke was fascinated by a JCB forklift truck and his day was made when the guy asked him if he wanted to sit in it!


That is one very happy young man!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm having the same problem! My cough has been around about a week, and it is driving me crazy. Can't sleep, so nap during the day. I've emailed my doc to see if there is anything else I can do. I only have inhalers, no breathing treatment machine. The breathing treatments really help my nephews, but doc says that inhalers are just good enough. I disagree; I think it would help. Waiting to see what he says.


When you go to bed, put some Vicks Vapor rub on your feet with socks over it. It should help you sleep and keep the cough calmer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks good tami - a new television is always good. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Maybe your pins are longer than ours? Although the glass headed ones are a bit longer- someone gifted me the safety-pin type marker, a while back, perhaps was over generous, gave half of them away to a friend (she knits for growing numbers of grandchildren), could now do with more!!!!!!


Use safety pins!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Starting an antibiotic for the cough. I hope it will work! He also had the results of my sleep study, and he said it showed severe obstructive sleep apnea. Last time it was not severe, but I did the test at the hospital not at hope. Getting a new machine, so will see how that works.


I'm glad you got the antibiotics and you are getting a new cpap machine. That isn't helping you get any rest either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like things are better. I am reading really fast to keep up and not commenting much, so might be missing which days you are loosing


Changed days but do now have one full day a week again. This is my preferred option (not ideal day but I can work round that willingly enough). Extra day when needed OK but don't really want 2 if it can be avoided. So all is good again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just got the good news (it does seem to have been in short supply here recently!) that my DB got his angioplasty on his leg done this morning and it seems to have been successful in improving the circulation to his foot. This won't change the all-toes-off prognosis, but means he should heal better and hopefully will keep his lower leg for now at least.


Oh that is good news. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's a school holiday here and no nursery either for Luke so we went up to the garden center as I wanted more wool for another cardi for Caitlin - seems mad, but there is a small craft shop in there. While we were there Luke was fascinated by a JCB forklift truck and his day was made when the guy asked him if he wanted to sit in it!


Oh wow Luke that looks like great fun! Gosh he is growing up. Still gorgeous. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute, my GKs would also be in there !
> I'm not sure if I posted this before but DH took the mower off the old lawnmower & built a box on the back for me to use around the yard as so often the quad isn't around. GS loves driving it around


How cool is that! Another lovely looking GS. I think us TP members have the cutest grandkids around. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> have you been putting vicks on your feet. list to dr sam here sonja - vicks those feet!!! --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> As part of changing jobs David is now doing some studies. Yesterday he started a practical course- learnt the theory behind climbing trees and about the equipment needed. In a couple of weeks they start climbing. Then in a few weeks a 3 day course on using a chain saw.
> Next week he starts a Graduate Certificate which goes into the theory aspects and which will enable to act as a consultant so he doesn't need to keep climbing trees once it gets too hard for him.
> All while he is still doing his old job and working on the house!
> He heads off tomorrow around 6pm for a week and Maryanne returns around 10pm. So miss each other by a few hours.
> Planning on going down to see Mum again for a few days next week before David gets back.


Gosh he is sure pretty busy with all that. I hope he enjoys his new career. 
Enjoy your time away with your mum next week.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounding more like a shopping centre! No excuse for everyone to find something to do. What about a coffee area?
> Bunnings (a hardware chain store) has a coffee area inside with simple eats as well-so when I am with David I often end up here. And outside they have BBQs which sell sausages in bread and cold drinks- these are run by different charities with proceeds going to the charities not to Bunnings. A great way to make money for them as a large number of the people going in pick one up on the way or out. I've know David say we will near Bunnings lets just go and get a sausage.
> Saw that they are opening up in England- and are expecting that people will be confused by the sausages.


I always have to to have a sausage in bread with onion every time I go to Bunnings. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Changed days but do now have one full day a week again. This is my preferred option (not ideal day but I can work round that willingly enough). Extra day when needed OK but don't really want 2 if it can be avoided. So all is good again.


Good to hear that it's all worked out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So since you've lived & worked in the US all your adult life do you get the US old age pension or one from Canada? Just being nosey????Hope that's Ok


I won't get anything from Canada. I do get Social Security, which is something they take from our wages when we work and then when we apply, it is based on years we worked and amount paid into it. Not sure if that is the same as Canadian Pension as we pay into Social Security. Wondering if Canadian pension is different? It must be since my aunt was sure I would get it. Perhaps laws have changed out of necessity.


----------

